# [Official] Seasonic Platinum Series Owners Club



## Zantrill

*Welcome to the Official OCN Seasonic Platinum Series Owners Club!*
*Seasonic Platinum Series Website*

Post a pic to join this club!

*NEW SNOWSILENT 750w/1050w!*​
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2603810/
"the Snow Silent-750 is a fine PSU that easily earned an Editor's Choice award"
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2603811/
"The Seasonic SnowSilent 1050W certainly is a winner. Next to the efficiency it has good looks, is modular, is horrendously stable, comes with dark cabling and then we have to acknowledge it's drop dead silent as well"

"You should definitely take a look at this one if you need an incredibly well-performing white PSU of good build quality and stunning looks."

"The Good:
•amazing voltage stability
•flawless build quality
•excellent ripple suppression
•fully modular
•tons of extra goodies

The Bad:
•not one thing

The Mediocre:
•Every time I test one of these Seasonics, I usually have to go back to something less awesome. It's a drag, quite frankly. I mean, how could anything possibly top a unit like this?"


"Verdict : The Snow Silent-750 is a top-notch Seasonic unit offering a unique look, high performance and silent operation, thanks to the quality FDB fan, the relaxed fan profile and the semi-passive mode."
















*NEW 660W and 760W Platinums!*





*NEW Fanless 520W!*





*NEW Fanless 400w & 460W!*






​


Special Features -

　1. 80PLUS® Platinum Certified Super High Efficiency
　2. 7 Years Warranty
　3. DC Connector Panel with Integrated VRM [Voltage Regulator Module]
　4. DC to DC Converter Design
　5. Active Power Factor Correction [99% PF Typical]
　6. Conductive Polymer Aluminum Solid Electrolytic Capacitors
　7. High Reliability 105℃ Japanese Grade A Capacitors
　8. High Current Gold Plated Terminals
　9. Tight Voltage Regulation [±2%]
　10. High +12V Output
　11. Dual Sided PCB Layout
　12. Seasonic Patented Hybrid Silent Fan Control
　13. Sanyo Denki San Ace Silent Fan
　14. Ultra Ventilation [Honeycomb Structure]
　15. Full Modular Cabling Design
　16. Multi-GPU Technologies Supported
　17. All-in-One DC Cabling Design
　18. Easy Swap Connector
　19. Universal AC Input [Full Range]
____________________________________________________________________________________
*860W Review at AnandTech*
_-"Probably the Best PSU Ever!"_
____________________________________________________________________________________
*1000W Review at JonnyGURU*
_The Bad: How the hell is Seasonic going to top this one?

The Mediocre: How the hell is anybody going to top this one?
Score 9.7_

___________________________________________________________________________________
*
Hardware Info*
_The Seasonic Platinum 660W, 760W and 860W are basically perfect power supplies. They have the best low-load efficiency we've ever seen in this segment, the efficiency at higher loads is also good, their ripple is outstanding and the semi-passive design makes them inaudible in most circumstances. Had some of the cables been a little longer there would have been nothing we could complain about.

...if you have the money, it does buy you a perfect power supply, worthy of the Gold Award._


Thanks to *QuietGamer* for the review find.
___________________________________________________________________________________

*OCN's Demented 1000W Unboxing!*​
*1050W SnowSilent Owners*
*Jlakai*
*wiretap*

*1050W-XP3 Owners*
*Zantrill First 10*
*Esmea*
*wiretap*
*rrmitko*

*1000W Owners*
*Zantrill First 10
Demented (Unboxing Vid Owner) First 10 Thank you for your contribution and loyalty.








man from atlantis First 10
cravinmild First 10
47 Knucklehead First 10
Big Elf First 10
elzhi First 10*
*Riceman Flash*
*zk1mpls*
*Philliesfan*
*AznRage*
*steezebe*
*silvergoat*
*broadbandaddict*
*nezff*
*mandrix*
*v1ral*
*Starbomba*
*fatlardo*
*Hoppo2Def*
*z0ki*
*scansbar*
*Tripiton*
*doombadger*
*Tribalinius*
*CptAsian*
*GetToTheChopaa*
*NKrader*
*Divineal*
*chimaychanga*
*Eliomiller*
*lagamm*

*860W Owners*
*Zantrill First 10
Lu(ky First 10
Warrior1986 First 10
DeXel First 10
HCore
Bitgod
GnarlyCharlie
Skullwipe
broadbandaddict
voldomazta
kesawi
iSpark
Ronbob
Tripiton
mombasa
lognoronon
bbritts
Anthropolis
Blackshadow
olrait
PillarOfAutumn
Dopamin3

Fanless 520W Owners
QuietGamer
mercs213
PePoX

660W Owners
Booty Warrior
NKrader
gdesmo
Devildog83 Thank you for your contribution and loyalty.








drnilly007
Lever Guy
Bugatti Veyron
lagittaja
QuietGamer
sherlock
ZephyrBit
Armotekma
gsd17
Dorito Bandit
Lutfij
rrazer
Tohtori Luuvalo
fldd
morbid_bean
Dopamin3

760W Owners
rpch
wreckxNeffect
adi518
skruffs01
Butter Chicken
DaXxJaPxX
sTudo
maxxximilian
Leviathan25
therealjustin
ace1ndahole
jhaze84
b4d17
toouur
Stacey2911

Fanless 400W Owners
lagittaja
broadbandaddict
**Club Sig* (Click to show)Code:
:clock:  [Official] SeaSonic Platinum Series Owners Club :clock:​


----------



## Zantrill




----------



## Demented

While I haven't actually used it yet, but I do own a 1000w monster!

I have a pic, but here's an unboxing I did.









Video has since been added to the OP.


----------



## Zantrill

Cool. Added!

Might add your unboxing in the OP if ok?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Cool. Added!
> Might add your unboxing in the OP if ok?


Totally fine by me.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Cool. Added!
> Might add your unboxing in the OP if ok?
> 
> 
> 
> Totally fine by me.
Click to expand...

Cool, updated


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Cool, updated


It seems to only be us anyway...lol


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Cool, updated
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to only be us anyway...lol
Click to expand...

I'm sure these things take a while. Platinum is still relatively new.


----------



## Demented

Perhaps...


----------



## Zantrill

Waiting on Mod's to let me make this Official. Might help. Last few days I have PMed 2 mods. 1 PM each. No responce yet.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Waiting on Mod's to let me make this Official. Might help. Last few days I have PMed 2 mods. 1 PM each. No responce yet.


You need to have a slightly bigger club than just 2 members to become official.







PM one of the section mods, a senior mod, or a section editor once the club has gotten a little bit larger, and we'll see what we can do.


----------



## Zantrill

Thanks pioneerisloud!


----------



## man from atlantis

Oh finally platinum club. Add me







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man from atlantis*
> 
> it's measured from wall and only Case power cable is plugged into pmeter.. so it doesnt include speakers, monitor and other stuffs..
> Q9650
> 2x2GB DDR2 800MHz memory
> GBT EP45-DS3P mobo
> GBT GTX4601GB,
> 2xWD Black 500GB HDD RAID0
> 2TB WD Green HDD
> 1 DVD-RW,
> 3x12cm Fans(include CPU fan),
> Scyhte Fan controller 3.5'' 2 fans connected
> Logitech Lycosa KB and usb mouse,
> no other usb devices that powered by case
> High-Power 500W 80+ Standard rated PSU..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Peak numbers, lowest numbers taken for idle
> This is my PSU's 80+ certificate, just for the more info, it's already 3 years old
> http://www.plugloadsolutions.com/psu_reports/High%20Power_HP-500-G12S_500W_80+_Report.pdf
> same system, different PSU(Seasonic 1kW 80+ Platinum)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.plugloadsolutions.com/psu_reports/SEA%20SONIC%20ELECTRONICS%20CO.,%20LTD._SS-1000XP_ECOS%202401_1000W_Report.pdf
> Prime95: Large FFTs
> Furmark: 1920x1080, 16xAA, xtreme burning mode, displacement mapping, post fx, stability test


----------



## Zantrill

added







But it would be nice if you could post a pic? Kinda a rule around here.


----------



## man from atlantis

Thx. I was trying upload my photo but its hard when OCN uploader doesnt work w my java phone so i had to search a bit. Here it is sorry for resolution http://www.abload.de/img/dsc00138dicuh.jpg


----------



## Zantrill

I got ya man. And welcome! This is a new club, so give it some time.


----------



## Warrior1986

I'll be joining this club shortly. Just need the answer to a question I have confirmed before I place the order for it.


----------



## Zantrill

Sweet, Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Zantrill

Club updated with reviews/pics!


----------



## man from atlantis

This is also a good video

3 x MSI 7970 @ 1100MHz core / 1500MHz Rams, Cpu Intel Core i7 3930k @4.8GHz, 4x4GB Gskill 2400MHZ, SSD Corsair GT 120GB, pumbs and other water cooler stuffs
pulling 1300W(AC) from wall, its around 1190W DC power(furmark+prime95)..



and another nice review shows what 1kW Platinum capable of..

http://www.chiphell.com/article-2098-5.html
130% power(1300W DC) and still maintains 92% efficiency on 220V


----------



## Zantrill

That's incredible! Thanks for the find.


----------



## Warrior1986

Good lord, look at that efficiency on 110V at 50% load. Almost 94%!!!!









Seriously, I think I should just buy this PSU and be done with it.


----------



## man from atlantis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> Good lord, look at that efficiency on 110V at 50% load. Almost 94%!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I think I should just buy this PSU and be done with it.


and it is fanless till %50 load, i've never seen my psu spins its fans lol.. total overkill


----------



## Zantrill

yep, same here. I have never seen it spin, until I took it off hybrid just to see if it did spin...lol


----------



## Warrior1986

Damn it guys, you aren't helping. I'm literally like | | that close to hitting buy on Newegg.


----------



## cravinmild

hey everyone, had my seasonic 1000w p since a few weeks after launch and lovin it. I post a pic once i find it in this mess of a hdd. Upgrade from a GX 750w so its a pretty nice upgrade for me.

Ya, need 10 peeps for offical status so once i get my pic up add me and youll need one less for that title WOOT


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> Damn it guys, you aren't helping. I'm literally like | | that close to hitting buy on Newegg.


Was at work, but uh... Hit the buy button!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> hey everyone, had my seasonic 1000w p since a few weeks after launch and lovin it. I post a pic once i find it in this mess of a hdd. Upgrade from a GX 750w so its a pretty nice upgrade for me.
> 
> Ya, need 10 peeps for offical status so once i get my pic up add me and youll need one less for that title WOOT


Awesome man... can't wait for the pics!


----------



## Demented

I actually cannot wait to use this PSU! I've had it for months now, but this build has taken much longer than I had planned.


----------



## Zantrill

Get it up man....I know it will be epic....


----------



## Warrior1986

So I can't decide between the 860 and 1000. System specs:

i7 3930k with a target OC of 5 GHz (looks like this will pull 275 watts or more on its own)
16GB RAM
Gigabyte GTX 670 with a target OC of as high as it can go (140 watts or so here)
2x 2TB 7200RPM HDDs in RAID 0
6x Gentle Typhoon AP-15 fans
6x Gelid Wing 14 fans
MCP655 pump
Aquaero 5

I think all that together should easily hit somewhere around 450-500 watts on full load, but it will idle probably around 200 watts (this is a complete guess, I admit). Based on the Chiphell chart linked above, the jonnyguru review, and 1-2 other reviews, the efficiency sweet spot seems to be between 40-60% load. I don't plan on going SLI, but I will definitely be upgrading to Big Kepler when it comes out, and it's looking like that sucker is going to be quite power hungry.

What you guys think? Seasonic Platinum 860W or 1000W? Price difference after shipping between the two would be exactly $40.


----------



## cravinmild

These have a 5 year warrenty, long time to not plan on upgrading. I thought a 750w would be enough. I was limited within the first year i owned. i didnt plan on upgrading either but .... ya know


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> So I can't decide between the 860 and 1000. System specs:
> 
> i7 3930k with a target OC of 5 GHz (looks like this will pull 275 watts or more on its own)
> 16GB RAM
> Gigabyte GTX 670 with a target OC of as high as it can go (140 watts or so here)
> 2x 2TB 7200RPM HDDs in RAID 0
> 6x Gentle Typhoon AP-15 fans
> 6x Gelid Wing 14 fans
> MCP655 pump
> Aquaero 5
> 
> I think all that together should easily hit somewhere around 450-500 watts on full load, but it will idle probably around 200 watts (this is a complete guess, I admit). Based on the Chiphell chart linked above, the jonnyguru review, and 1-2 other reviews, the efficiency sweet spot seems to be between 40-60% load. I don't plan on going SLI, but I will definitely be upgrading to Big Kepler when it comes out, and it's looking like that sucker is going to be quite power hungry.
> 
> What you guys think? Seasonic Platinum 860W or 1000W? Price difference after shipping between the two would be exactly $40.


I'm sitting almost at the same with no WC setup but do have an H100. At idle, mine runs at 96W. All I can tell you is that my 860W serves me well. Couldn't tell you whch to get.man. That is so up to you.


----------



## cravinmild

My system at idle is pretty min too, run my seasonic on fanless mode and for the most part never hear it. The Matrix 580P requires a 720w psu for a single card....ouch right. With oc ram, cpu, gpu, 16 fans, 1hdd, 2ssd, lights, H100, H70 and all the crap plugged into the back of the case.........pretty sure im getting close to 800w if not more


----------



## Zantrill

I have a UPS with a digital read out showing my wattage use. I have my monitor plugged into it as well. When I'm idle and the monitor goes off, I get the 96W. When the monitore is on and I'm streaming netflix and on the web it hits 141W. Just another reason I never hear the fan come on.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> My system at idle is pretty min too, run my seasonic on fanless mode and for the most part never hear it. The Matrix 580P requires a 720w psu for a single card....ouch right. With oc ram, cpu, gpu, 16 fans, 1hdd, 2ssd, lights, H100, H70 and all the crap plugged into the back of the case.........pretty sure im getting close to 800w if not more


Not with a GTX 580 you're not. You're pulling maybe 500w at MOST with your sig rig.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> My system at idle is pretty min too, run my seasonic on fanless mode and for the most part never hear it. The Matrix 580P requires a 720w psu for a single card....ouch right. With oc ram, cpu, gpu, 16 fans, 1hdd, 2ssd, lights, H100, H70 and all the crap plugged into the back of the case.........pretty sure im getting close to 800w if not more


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Not with a GTX 580 you're not. You're pulling maybe 500w at MOST with your sig rig.


Yup, and pioneer is giving you lots of room just saying 500w. I bet you pull 380w from the PSU while gaming.

Here are my values from when I had a single 580:

i7 2600k 4.6Ghz @ 1.30v. ASRock Extreme 3 Gen 3. (2) 1.65v Memory. 1 GTX 580 Lightning Xtreme @ 941MHz @ 1.113v.
1 HDD. 1 SSD. 1 Optical Drive. 1 LCD Fan Controller & Display. (9) Case Fans.
Sparkle 750w Gold Class @ 89% efficiency

Idle: 112w / 89% = 99w
[email protected]: 418w / 89% = 372w
Prime95 (Small FFTs): 250w / 89% = 222w
Prime & Furmark: 480w / 89% = 427w
Gaming (BF3): 395w / 89% = 351w

Do you use more power than I did with your single card setup? Yes. Alot more? not really.


----------



## DeXel

Hi guys. For ~$200 would you get Seasonic Platinum 860 or SS-1050XM? I know that both of them will be overkill for my system (I have GPU upgrade planned for next year though), but since the price is relatively the same...

EDIT: So far I only see advantages of Platinum 860 over X1050 as 7 year warranty and fanless mode for up to 30% of load compared to 20% 1050W unit. Since I won't need 1050W in any possible way (dual-gpu setup is max I will ever do), I think I will pick up Platinum 860







.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> Hi guys. For ~$200 would you get Seasonic Platinum 860 or SS-1050XM? I know that both of them will be overkill for my system (I have GPU upgrade planned for next year though), but since the price is relatively the same...
> 
> EDIT: So far I only see advantages of Platinum 860 over X1050 as 7 year warranty and fanless mode for up to 30% of load compared to 20% 1050W unit. Since I won't need 1050W in any possible way (dual-gpu setup is max I will ever do), I think I will pick up Platinum 860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


please do and post a pic







also, I have heard people getting better than 30% load


----------



## Warrior1986

Well I finally did it, and ordered the 860 (good price too, $15 less than anywhere else online). Hopefully I'll have it by the end of the week so I can post the proof pic to be added to the club and to add the club sig to my sig.


----------



## Zantrill

Awesome! I know you won't be disapointed...


----------



## man from atlantis

Platinum 520W, 660W, 760W and 1200W is on the way.. 520W is fanless..
http://h11.abload.de/img/seasonic-08ixjiy.jpg
http://h11.abload.de/img/05228538-photo-seasondo88q.jpg
http://h11.abload.de/img/img0036950_15qjt3.jpg
http://h11.abload.de/img/seasonic-07358nz.jpg
http://h11.abload.de/img/seasonic-06f2m0y.jpg
http://h11.abload.de/img/seasonicplatinum-520fiqjsj.jpg


----------



## Zantrill

Well this will open the doors for more peeps... Thanks man from atlantis, I'll update OP when these are available.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi Zantrill,

Your Unboxing Video is highly appreciated! For high cost items such as our Platinum units, your video provides excellent information and a view into what people would be getting inside the box.

As for the cable and velour bag.... well, we have been debating for some time on what to do, continue or not with the bags. Some like, some don't. The velour bag does help prevent the PSU chassis from chaffing against the shock absorbing foam and the cost is fairly minimal.... Something for our HQ's PM to chew on.

Thank you again!


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Hi Zantrill,
> 
> Your Unboxing Video is highly appreciated! For high cost items such as our Platinum units, your video provides excellent information and a view into what people would be getting inside the box.
> 
> As for the cable and velour bag.... well, we have been debating for some time on what to do, continue or not with the bags. Some like, some don't. The velour bag does help prevent the PSU chassis from chaffing against the shock absorbing foam and the cost is fairly minimal.... Something for our HQ's PM to chew on.
> 
> Thank you again!


I wouldn't change it. I loved it! It's Unique. Just another goody that sets it apart from others.


----------



## cravinmild

i like the packaging also. Nice and clean. The cloth wrapped psu bag, cable bag.. its a nice package.

If we are getting Seasonic Reps in here then im just going to throw this out there.... Sleeved full lenght cables, like Corsair offers. Ill buy a set in white please


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Hi Zantrill,
> Your Unboxing Video is highly appreciated! For high cost items such as our Platinum units, your video provides excellent information and a view into what people would be getting inside the box.
> As for the cable and velour bag.... well, we have been debating for some time on what to do, continue or not with the bags. Some like, some don't. The velour bag does help prevent the PSU chassis from chaffing against the shock absorbing foam and the cost is fairly minimal.... Something for our HQ's PM to chew on.
> Thank you again!


Cool, a Seasonic Rep liked my video!


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Hi Zantrill,
> Your Unboxing Video is highly appreciated! For high cost items such as our Platinum units, your video provides excellent information and a view into what people would be getting inside the box.
> As for the cable and velour bag.... well, we have been debating for some time on what to do, continue or not with the bags. Some like, some don't. The velour bag does help prevent the PSU chassis from chaffing against the shock absorbing foam and the cost is fairly minimal.... Something for our HQ's PM to chew on.
> Thank you again!
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, a Seasonic Rep liked my video!
Click to expand...

feel the love!


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi Folks,

Sorry I am not very active in the forums, too many... only on occasion when there are important issues will I offer my 2 cents.

In Q4 2012, we will add new models to the X & P lineup and these are slated to have the black / flat DC cables. Our hope anyway, we are at the mercy of our R&D....
The current X & P units will stay as webbing DC cables until they are eventually replaced in Q4 '12 or Q1 '13.

We have considered offering additional cables for sleeving in various colors, etc., but this project had some difficulties getting off the ground because of the quantity scale needed for procurement & production but still under consideration as we know there are enthusiasts who look for more flexible options to upgrade their hardware.

Thanks for the support everyone







and if you have further questions and I am not around, please send PM or e-mail to: [email protected]


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> Sorry I am not very active in the forums, too many... only on occasion when there are important issues will I offer my 2 cents.
> In Q4 2012, we will add new models to the X & P lineup and these are slated to have the black / flat DC cables. Our hope anyway, we are at the mercy of our R&D....
> The current X & P units will stay as webbing DC cables until they are eventually replaced in Q4 '12 or Q1 '13.
> We have considered offering additional cables for sleeving in various colors, etc., but this project had some difficulties getting off the ground because of the quantity scale needed for procurement & production but still under consideration as we know there are enthusiasts who look for more flexible options to upgrade their hardware.
> Thanks for the support everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if you have further questions and I am not around, please send PM or e-mail to: [email protected]


Awesome news, Walter! Thanks!


----------



## Lu(ky

If I can I would like to make a request... Can you please please make cables short and long for us to buy... Meaning some for a small HTPC we do not need such long cables etc.. And most of us that use these Seasonic PSU have big cases that we need longer cables for without trying to mod them our self.. I have no problem spending the money for they cables short or long and I am sure everyone here will agree with me..
If you sell them more people will buy your PSU's I guarantee it.

Kinda of like the Silverstone PP05 made pictured below in short HTPC setup...


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Hi Folks,
> Sorry I am not very active in the forums, too many... only on occasion when there are important issues will I offer my 2 cents.
> In Q4 2012, we will add new models to the X & P lineup and these are slated to have the black / flat DC cables. Our hope anyway, we are at the mercy of our R&D....
> The current X & P units will stay as webbing DC cables until they are eventually replaced in Q4 '12 or Q1 '13.
> We have considered offering additional cables for sleeving in various colors, etc., but this project had some difficulties getting off the ground because of the quantity scale needed for procurement & production but still under consideration as we know there are enthusiasts who look for more flexible options to upgrade their hardware.
> Thanks for the support everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if you have further questions and I am not around, please send PM or e-mail to: [email protected]


If I can I would like to make a request... Can you please please make cables short and long for us to buy... Meaning some for a small HTPC we do not need such long cables etc.. And most of us that use these Seasonic PSU have big cases so we need longer cables without trying to mod them our self.. I have no problem spending the money for the cables short or long and I am sure everyone here will agree with me..
If you sell them more people will come and buy your PSU I guarantee it.

Kinda of like the Silverstone made pictured below in short HTPC setup...


----------



## Zantrill

Hey Lu(ky, if you have pics of the 860W, I'll add you to the list


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Hey Lu(ky, if you have pics of the 860W, I'll add you to the list


It's in the picture some where I promise..


----------



## Arizonian

@Lu(ky - nice PSU. Even nicer GTX 690.







Now get yourself over to the GTX 690 club and join up.









@Zantrill - looks like the club is starting to shape up. As soon as you get 10 members I'll be watching to make it official.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> @Lu(ky - nice PSU. Even nicer GTX 690.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now get yourself over to the GTX 690 club and join up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Zantrill - looks like the club is starting to shape up. As soon as you get 10 members I'll be watching to make it official.


That's awesome! Thanks Arizonian!


----------



## dipanzan

I'll join the club as soon as SeaSonic releases the Platinum 660w.


----------



## man from atlantis

i see 34 1kW owners here and 15 860W there.. what the hell is waiting these guys


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man from atlantis*
> 
> i see 34 1kW owners here and 15 860W there.. what the hell is waiting these guys


maybe they just don't know? hmmmm.... how to get their attention...


----------



## man from atlantis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> maybe they just don't know? hmmmm.... how to get their attention...


spam their inbox lol, you are the boss


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Well, I just joined this crew this afternoon. I was running an Enermax 85+ 950W power supply (still a very good and quiet supply), but I wanted to do a full on custom cable job for my rig, so I figured I'd go with a full modular unit. After much going back and forth as to which to go with, I pulled the trigger on the SeaSonic Platinum 1000.

So far, I couldn't be happier. Under normal load, I can't even tell if the fan is on. I've been [email protected] for an hour now and I still can't even hear the fan, but I do feel an ever so slight breeze coming from the unit.

Now to find out exactly what connectors I need on the PSU side and order them so I can make custom cables. I already have all the sleeving material, wire, and the component side connectors and pins. Anyone have a list of where to get which connector for the PSU side?


----------



## Zantrill

Hi 47 Knucklehead, welcome to the club! For your question on the sleeving, talk to Demented as he is sleeving his own and probably could tell you where to go. Hope he can help!


----------



## cravinmild

when i first got my 1000w P i looked into sleeving it but its abit of a nightmare whe way the wires are set up. Two on the 24pin cross and also again with the 8pin pcie. You will need to splice sleeving/wires (there was a thread started in the psu section regarding the 1000P and it had the wiring diagram). I pretty much gave up the idea once i seen it was not a reg psu sleeving job. The psu side of the clips are also propiatory and not universal. Someone had suggest i may be easier to order another full set of cables and then send them off to a pro. The cost of a whole new set was $40 if i remember correctly.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> when i first got my 1000w P i looked into sleeving it but its abit of a nightmare whe way the wires are set up. Two on the 24pin cross and also again with the 8pin pcie. You will need to splice sleeving/wires (there was a thread started in the psu section regarding the 1000P and it had the wiring diagram). I pretty much gave up the idea once i seen it was not a reg psu sleeving job. The psu side of the clips are also propiatory and not universal. Someone had suggest i may be easier to order another full set of cables and then send them off to a pro. The cost of a whole new set was $40 if i remember correctly.


While I will still have to make double wires for my 24pin, the PCIe one was easy for me, since I don't need the +2. Making your own wires allows much more control over cable management and placement. It costs a bit more to get all the gear you need to do it, but it really isn't hard. I just made this last night:



It is something that one is either into and up for the challenge, or one is not. I didn't think I was, but I am proving myself wrong, and loving it.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> While I will still have to make double wires for my 24pin, the PCIe one was easy for me, since I don't need the +2. Making your own wires allows much more control over cable management and placement. It costs a bit more to get all the gear you need to do it, but it really isn't hard. I just made this last night:
> 
> It is something that one is either into and up for the challenge, or one is not. I didn't think I was, but I am proving myself wrong, and loving it.


Nice job!

Yeah, I think I'll start by doing the PCI-e cables that go to my video card. While the standard ones work, the one thing that drives me nuts is that the 6+2 on my video looks ugly because my video card has an 8-pin and a 6-pin socket and with the 2 6+2 sockets, I have these 2 wires just hanging off into space. So aside from going with individual sleeves to looks (not to mention doing a color scheme ... I have red, black, blue, and white material ready to go, including matching colored heat shrink), my main objective is to get rid of that "connector to no where".


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Nice job!
> Yeah, I think I'll start by doing the PCI-e cables that go to my video card. While the standard ones work, the one thing that drives me nuts is that the 6+2 on my video looks ugly because my video card has an 8-pin and a 6-pin socket and with the 2 6+2 sockets, I have these 2 wires just hanging off into space. So aside from going with individual sleeves to looks (not to mention doing a color scheme ... I have red, black, blue, and white material ready to go, including matching colored heat shrink), my main objective is to get rid of that "connector to no where".


Thanks!

If you make your own wires, I definitely suggest getting the MDPC-X crimper. While I have not used the other ones, I have heard bad things. Having used the MDPC-X crimper, I can solidly say that is is one well built tool. Works just as intended, makes strong secure crimps, and it's all black.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Thanks!
> If you make your own wires, I definitely suggest getting the MDPC-X crimper. While I have not used the other ones, I have heard bad things. Having used the MDPC-X crimper, I can solidly say that is is one well built tool. Works just as intended, makes strong secure crimps, and it's all black.


Yeah, I've heard that as well.

No, I don't have an MDPC-X crimper, but I do have access to both a Paladin Ratchet Crimper (I've used that for years with great succes) and work has several Molex crimpers from various manufacturers. Getting that nice "W" crimp shouldn't be an issue.

I've ordered a sleeve tool from Lutro0, and hopefully it will be here soon.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Yeah, I've heard that as well.
> No, I don't have an MDPC-X crimper, but I do have access to both a Paladin Ratchet Crimper (I've used that for years with great succes) and work has several Molex crimpers from various manufacturers. Getting that nice "W" crimp shouldn't be an issue.
> I've ordered a sleeve tool from Lutro0, and hopefully it will be here soon.


Most likely an even better crimper! Awesome!


----------



## Warrior1986

Question - did any of your PSUs have the box sealed when you got it? Just got a call from home saying a package came, but the box for the power supply itself is not sealed.


----------



## cravinmild

lol, said the same thing too. My first one ( recived it DOA) was not sealedt. The seconded one came the same way, no wrapper or tape over the tabs to get into the box.


----------



## cravinmild

here is the proof











My upgrade from an GX 750w ..... so ya, its a pretty nice upgrade for me, expensive but worth it


----------



## Zantrill

mine did not come sealed but has had no problems and did not look like anything was messed with. I stated this when I left a review on newegg. Also, thanks for the pic cravinmild. I know you will be happy with her.


----------



## dipanzan

Hey guys any news on these 520~760 Platinums? I know I'm asking this a tad too early, but will these units be comparable to the Kingin Lazer Platinums?


----------



## man from atlantis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> Hey guys any news on these 520~760 Platinums? I know I'm asking this a tad too early, but will these units be comparable to the Kingin Lazer Platinums?


It's their top line, and it's Sea Sonic, there is no such possiblity it's not comparable to Kingwin lazer..

fanless 560W expected in Q4/2012 or Q1/2013.. 660 and 760 Q3-Q4/2012.. G-Series will be in August..


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> lol, said the same thing too. My first one ( recived it DOA) was not sealedt. The seconded one came the same way, no wrapper or tape over the tabs to get into the box.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> mine did not come sealed but has had no problems and did not look like anything was messed with. I stated this when I left a review on newegg. Also, thanks for the pic cravinmild. I know you will be happy with her.


Thanks guys. Was just worried as I was told some jackass took my package (even though it CLEARLY has my damn name on it







), opened it, must have realized what the heck is this thing (I live in a building with mostly old people), put on 2 pathetically small pieces of scotch tape, and put it back downstairs.

Zantrill, I'll post up my authentication pic when I get home late tonight. I can't wait to get my hands on this sweet power supply.


----------



## Big Elf

I'll join the club with my Platinum 1000



Still working on redoing the sleeving. The dark blue sleeve will be replaced.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Elf*
> 
> I'll join the club with my Platinum 1000
> 
> Still working on redoing the sleeving. The dark blue sleeve will be replaced.


You sir have my undivided attention









Now, can i PLEASE have you wiring diagram for this. How did you do the cross wires on the 24pin and again with the 8 pin pcie.

Loves it









+reps for that fine work


----------



## Big Elf

For the dual wires on the 24 Pin I used *Ontic's* excellent splicing guide, step 16 onwards.

I originally did the same for the PCI-E cables then decided, that as I'd only ever have 2 graphics cards with a total of 4 connections, to use each of the 3 PCI-E connectors plus the extra PCI-E/EPS connector and wire each cable on each PCI-E connector separately. That means that on the 12 pin PCI-E connector housings at the PSU end I've used either 6 or 8 of the connections.

It does mean that there's some blank unused connectors on the PSU end of each PCI-E cable but I then plan to wire those up to create molex connectors that will only supply 12V for the fan controllers, pumps and LED lighting.

As you can see, at the moment I've used a lot of the PSU connections. I've made each current 4 pin molex connection with just 2 connectors as it's easier to sleeve those with the heatshrinkless sleeving method.


----------



## Zantrill

Welome Big Elf! And very nice cables there! Jelly is the word.

Warrior1986, I'll get you added. That will leave 2 more to go to become official!


----------



## elzhi




----------



## Zantrill

welcome elzhi, number 9! 1 more...


----------



## DeXel

OK, I will be #10 although I have it since Friday







.

I wasn't sure if I was going to keep it since Cooler Master accepted my RMA, but looks like I won't have enough connections on RPP 750W once I go WC anyway.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> OK, I will be #10 although I have it since Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I wasn't sure if I was going to keep it since Cooler Master accepted my RMA, but looks like I won't have enough connections on RPP 750W once I go WC anyway.


Congrats DeXel.









Well as promised after confirming with Pioneerisloud consider this club the *[Officia] SeaSonic Platinum Series Owners Club*!

I'm positive this will make a fine addition of clubs to OCN members for SeaSonic Platinum series owners and any support or questions they may have with this top end PSU. It's been made official.


----------



## Demented

Woo Hoo! We're official!


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> OK, I will be #10 although I have it since Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure if I was going to keep it since Cooler Master accepted my RMA, but looks like I won't have enough connections on RPP 750W once I go WC anyway.


First off, welcome #10 DeXel! You, with the other 8, helped me to make this official!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> OK, I will be #10 although I have it since Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure if I was going to keep it since Cooler Master accepted my RMA, but looks like I won't have enough connections on RPP 750W once I go WC anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats DeXel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well as promised after confirming with Pioneerisloud consider this club the *[Officia] SeaSonic Platinum Series Owners Club*!
> 
> I'm positive this will make a fine addition of clubs to OCN members for SeaSonic Platinum series owners and any support or questions they may have with this top end PSU. It's been made official.
Click to expand...

Thank you for watching this thread and keeping your promise by making this official.















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Woo Hoo! We're official!


Yes, Yes! Thanks for being number 2! or #1 as recruit?







The first 10 will have links to their profiles in members list. And it will be stated next to your name about the vid.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> First off, welcome #10 DeXel! You, with the other 8, helped me to make this official!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for watching this thread and keeping your promise by making this official.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Yes! Thanks for being number 2! or #1 as recruit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first 10 will have links to their profiles in members list. And it will be stated next to your name about the vid.


Cool.


----------



## cravinmild

Congrats with the offical title. Way to get this going Zantrill









Nice psu like these Seasonic platinum power supplies should have its own club


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Congrats with the offical title. Way to get this going Zantrill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice psu like these Seasonic platinum power supplies should have its own club


Right you are my friend. It was bound to happen, I just got lucky it was me!







Thanks to you first 10.


----------



## Riou

Very nice club. I need to save up money for a SeaSonic Platinum.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> Very nice club. I need to save up money for a SeaSonic Platinum.


Thanks Riou! You wouldn't be disappointed.


----------



## Demented

I can't wait to really use this PSU!!!


----------



## Big Elf

I've been impressed with the quietness of it. I normally have it running with the fan switched on as it's so quiet. When gaming, which draws about 630W, the fan doesn't appear to speed up at all and stays running at the same speed it does when the PC is idle. That's for over an hour in an 17-18ºC ambient so it's possible the fan might speed up with higher ambient temps. I measured the air temp from the back of the PSU in the low to mid 40s under that load.


----------



## Riceman Flash

Getting on board!


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Warrior1986, I'll get you added. That will leave 2 more to go to become official!


Whoohoo! That makes me #8, which is one of my lucky numbers.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> First off, welcome #10 DeXel! *The first 10 will have links to their profiles in members list. And it will be stated next to your name about the vid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is AWESOME!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Well as promised after confirming with Pioneerisloud consider this club the *[Officia] SeaSonic Platinum Series Owners Club*!
> I'm positive this will make a fine addition of clubs to OCN members for SeaSonic Platinum series owners and any support or questions they may have with this top end PSU. It's been made official.


Woot! Although I hope we are the [Official] club and not the [Officia] club









Zantrill, he's my proof for my #8 spot. Got home too late last night to post it up.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riceman Flash*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting on board!


Welcome and added!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> Zantrill, he's my proof for my #8 spot. Got home too late last night to post it up.[/URL]


Thanks bro. Yea, I knew you had it so you were already posted.


----------



## DeXel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Congrats DeXel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well as promised after confirming with Pioneerisloud consider this club the *[Officia] SeaSonic Platinum Series Owners Club*!
> I'm positive this will make a fine addition of clubs to OCN members for SeaSonic Platinum series owners and any support or questions they may have with this top end PSU. It's been made official.


This is great! Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> First off, welcome #10 DeXel! You, with the other 8, helped me to make this official!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for watching this thread and keeping your promise by making this official.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Yes! Thanks for being number 2! or #1 as recruit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first 10 will have links to their profiles in members list. And it will be stated next to your name about the vid.


That's nice







.


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man from atlantis*
> 
> It's their top line, and it's Sea Sonic, there is no such possiblity it's not comparable to Kingwin lazer..
> fanless 560W expected in Q4/2012 or Q1/2013.. 660 and 760 Q3-Q4/2012.. G-Series will be in August..


Thanks man, I'm looking forward to early reviews. rep+


----------



## zk1mpls

Checking in.


----------



## Zantrill

got ya man


----------



## Warrior1986

This thing is unbelievable. I hooked it up temporarily yesterday so I could do a power check in my new system for the entire cooling system (I'll be posting a link to the build log soon). At first I thought the fan was broken, but then I forgot to change the switch from Hybrid to Normal. Once I did, of course the fan started to spin. However, the fan literally makes no noise and even if I hold it up to my ear you just barely hear the motor hum.







Based on the fact that in hybrid mode the fan would not start to spin until ~30% load, this means that at least when the machine will be at idle the PSU will contribute zero noise.

I must say I am fairly positive now I will be buying the Platinum-520 Fanless that was introduced 2 weeks ago at Computex 2012 in Taipei for my sig rig. In case other people are interested as well, I just spoke with someone at Seasonic and the release date for it is early to mid-October.


----------



## Zantrill

Very nice. Can't wait to add those to the list.

I did the same thing, thinking it didn't work. I turned off hybrid and, because my PSU is turned fan down, I had to feel underneath for air. It's there, just so dang quiet.


----------



## HCore

Add me to the club.


----------



## Arizonian

One great feature of fully modular is swapping out the PSU without rewiring the entire system.









After summer end I may swap mine out leaving the existing black sleeved wires from Corsair and plug in the 1000W SeaSonic Platnium PSU in it's place.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> One great feature of fully modular is swapping out the PSU without rewiring the entire system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After summer end I may swap mine out leaving the existing black sleeved wires from Corsair and plug in the 1000W SeaSonic Platnium PSU in it's place.


IF this works i want to know. I did order corsair sleeved wiring kit but canceled the order befor shipping.... to much chance of it not working... Fingers crossed


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> IF this works i want to know. I did order corsair sleeved wiring kit but canceled the order befor shipping.... to much chance of it not working... Fingers crossed


I'm not too clear about either. If the wiring has a specific rated wattage then perhaps not. I guess it was wishful thinking on my part. I sure hope so because it would really make things more simple when swapping out a modular PSU from one vendor to another.

Anyone with any clarification on this question?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'm not too clear about either. If the wiring has a specific rated wattage then perhaps not. I guess it was wishful thinking on my part. I sure hope so because it would really make things more simple when swapping out a modular PSU from one vendor to another.
> Anyone with any clarification on this question?


The main issue would be ensuring the pinouts that connect to the PSU itself are the same, specifically on the 24pn.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> IF this works i want to know. I did order corsair sleeved wiring kit but canceled the order befor shipping.... to much chance of it not working... Fingers crossed


Yeah I want to know this as well.

Anybody try to switch their PSU's stickers? so the "Platinum" label side is upright when the fan intake is at the bottom? LOL









It's been bugging me a bit... but everything in front of the PSU is labeled in a fan intake on top orientation.

Now my Cosmos II's bottom PSU filtered fan air intake is useless.


----------



## Arizonian

If the connectors did fit I don't see why not. Bitfenix connectors do not have any wattage rating regardless of PSU. So it would boil down to if they fit in the PSU and standard size across the board.

Maybe our SeaSonic rep may have a definitive answer? If the Corsair AX850 wires or the sleeved wires fit would be great.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> If the connectors did fit I don't see why not. Bitfenix connectors do not have any wattage rating regardless of PSU. So it would boil down to if they fit in the PSU and standard size across the board.
> Maybe our SeaSonic rep may have a definitive answer? If the Corsair AX850 wires or the sleeved wires fit would be great.


Not just fit, but are the correct matching wire connections.


----------



## Lu(ky

You guys cant tell that I like SeaSonic can you? lol


----------



## Zantrill

Welcome HCore, got ya added.

what you going to do with all that power Lu(ky?


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> You guys cant tell that I like SeaSonic can you? lol


nice... an upward trend in power capacity, too. LOL.


----------



## egotrippin

I have the 1000W and I want to make entirely new cables from scratch since the connectors are proprietary and when I tried disconnecting one of the CPU cables with a mdpc molex pin tool I ripped the cable right out of the pin. Where can I buy the connectors for it? I can get wire from home depot and I already have the mdpc crimping tool. (this is my first sleeving project)

By the way, the fan noise on mine is practically non existent when NOT in hybrid mode so unless yours is on a bench or in an open case like those antec cases then hybrid is probably unnecessary.


----------



## Arizonian

Ok Gentlemen I got a response back from our SeaSonic Rep Walter who was kind enough to answer the question regarding the modular PSU swap and keeping existing Corsair wiring.
Quote:


> Hi Arizonian,
> The 24Pin can be swapped but no other cables.
> Pin assignments might be same but different connectors.


And there we have it gentlemen.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egotrippin*
> 
> I have the 1000W and I want to make entirely new cables from scratch since the connectors are proprietary and when I tried disconnecting one of the CPU cables with a mdpc molex pin tool I ripped the cable right out of the pin. Where can I buy the connectors for it? I can get wire from home depot and I already have the mdpc crimping tool. (this is my first sleeving project)
> 
> By the way, the fan noise on mine is practically non existent when NOT in hybrid mode so unless yours is on a bench or in an open case like those antec cases then hybrid is probably unnecessary.


Someone should be able to help you here, but I have not personaly sleeved one yet. However, if you send a pic, I'll add you to the list








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Ok Gentlemen I got a response back from our SeaSonic Rep Walter who was kind enough to answer the question regarding the modular PSU swap and keeping existing Corsair wiring.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Arizonian,
> The 24Pin can be swapped but no other cables.
> Pin assignments might be same but different connectors.
> 
> 
> 
> And there we have it gentlemen.
Click to expand...

I hope you still get the PSU, I'd love to add a Mod.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egotrippin*
> 
> I have the 1000W and I want to make entirely new cables from scratch since the connectors are proprietary and when I tried disconnecting one of the CPU cables with a mdpc molex pin tool I ripped the cable right out of the pin. Where can I buy the connectors for it? I can get wire from home depot and I already have the mdpc crimping tool. (this is my first sleeving project)
> By the way, the fan noise on mine is practically non existent when NOT in hybrid mode so unless yours is on a bench or in an open case like those antec cases then hybrid is probably unnecessary.


I bought all of my connectors from http://performance-pcs.com.

Good luck with the sleeving, and be sure to post in this thread when you have some work you want to show.


----------



## egotrippin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I bought all of my connectors from http://performance-pcs.com.
> Good luck with the sleeving, and be sure to post in this thread when you have some work you want to show.


Thanks of the fast response! I'm always reluctant to ask questions. I'm also thinking about painting the grills to a flat black. Anybody spray paint before?


----------



## Warrior1986

Hey guys, the build log for the beast this 860 is going in is up.








http://www.overclock.net/t/1273795/build-log-obelisk-of-fire-ice-matte-black-switch-810/0_100


----------



## Philliesfan

Add Me! Had this baby for about 7 months, love it


----------



## Zantrill

added, and Welcome!


----------



## Demented

Another Philly member with another 1000w Seasonic?

BROTHER!!!


----------



## Lu(ky

I was linked this site from a guy that had his X-series wires done and he says they are top of the line to the MDPC brand. I myself have the MDPC sleeving but just really do not have the time to spend a weekend sleeving a PSU myself. So I decided on buying a set from these guys modDIY they have already made sets *(HERE*) they make up from scratch no need to send in your PSU wires and a set of below pictures is only $95.00 not bad. They also have individual sizes maybe a longer 24-pin and 8-pin etc.. Check them out they also sell the connector as well..

1 x Main Power ATX 20+4 Pin Power Supply Modular Cable
1 x CPU/EPS 4+4 Pin Power Supply Modular Cable
1 x Dual PCIe 6+2 Pin Power Supply Modular Cable (2 PCIe connectors in total)
2 x Triple SATA Power Supply Modular Cable (6 SATA connectors in total)
2 x Dual Molex / IDE / ATA Power Supply Modular Cable (4 Molex connectors in total)


----------



## zk1mpls

Those are nice! Will look into that after i've finished with my loop. Could use longer 8-pin motherboard connectors, since they come up a bit short inside my Cosmos II.









they do make custom lengths and colors, right? i want to get rid of my extensions at some point in time.









EDIT: Just found out they were based in Hong Kong. Pretty near my country. Awesome.


----------



## Philliesfan

I use MODIY extensions and must say the quality is amazing, far better then I anticipated.

Its a shame I bough my PSU and extensions so early MoDIY didn't even have the options for custom seasonic PSU cable, Hence why I bought the extensions. I seriously still considering getting the whole shabang, would give me so much more room and flexibility with my back of house cable management.


----------



## zk1mpls

^ well, my friend did say he would consider my custom sleeved NZXT extensions, should i purchase new ones in the future... so that takes care of selling them.
















glad to hear they are really of good quality. did you pay any additional tariffs when they arrived in the USA? Our Customs guys here are pretty shady, but since these are only a bunch of cables, I guess they'd let it slide without any charges.


----------



## cravinmild

Wow, under a hundred, im in. That is good money spent imo, i also need a longer 8 pin mobo as mine is too short too, hanging in front of my window all ugly









I cant decide though if its white i want or all red. Wonder how much to ship to canada on top of price...... i could see those ugly yellow cables gone soon









The sata cables are a real gem to look at, most sexy


----------



## Zantrill

Very nice find Lu(ky, So much want.


----------



## Philliesfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> ^ well, my friend did say he would consider my custom sleeved NZXT extensions, should i purchase new ones in the future... so that takes care of selling them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glad to hear they are really of good quality. did you pay any additional tariffs when they arrived in the USA? Our Customs guys here are pretty shady, but since these are only a bunch of cables, I guess they'd let it slide without any charges.


No extra fee or tariffs that I was aware of, shipping was about 9 dollars though, I felt it was a reasonable price seeing they are shipped for Hong Kong. Take about 5 days to get aswel.


----------



## zk1mpls

^ good to know. Going to save for a set after i finish the loop i guess. Getting a new motherboard as well before that, so it really might take a while. LOL


----------



## Lu(ky

They just emailed be back on a price for the Platinum 860W PSU cables.. I guess the Platinum cables cost a bit more but not by much... I have been quoted $131.00 but at other places I been quoted $250.00 so this is not bad at all and you can pick you cable color as well..


----------



## zk1mpls

only one of each? this could get pricey if you use 2 8-pin EPS and 2 PCIe connectors... not to mention Extra SATA and molex cables.

I wonder how much they'll charge for a complete set (i.e., all the cables that came originally with the unit)?


----------



## Stein357

If Seasonic makes compatible individually sleeved cables, I'd be all over one. Bought my AX850 because of Corsair's ones.


----------



## cravinmild

agreed, all cables which were included as that really is a full set. Dang pricey imo


----------



## Philliesfan

Just got my Quote, Seeing that I need 3 of the Dual 6+2 PCI and one more molex and one more sata set of cable brought my total up from 131 and some change to 245.96. Still getting them though,If they are the same quality as my extensions I bought from them, then it will be money well spent.


----------



## cravinmild

Wow, that's what I paid for my psu alone. Corsair psu and sleeved wire kit seems a better bang for buck when all cost are added up


----------



## Philliesfan

Well Just to Update, The total came to $236 even, free shipping.


----------



## zk1mpls

Wow. That is pricey. Did you get them in standard cable length, or did you get a longer set?


----------



## Philliesfan

standard, which is 60cm, which is more then enough for me, and if its not, I have extensions.


----------



## zk1mpls

I see. Thanks for the response.

If ever I do order a set, I'll just request longer 8-pin and 4+4-pin EPS motherboard cables Since the Cosmos II is too large for the default length of the cables. Other than that, everything else in their kit (length-wise) should be fine. Plus, I'll only need just a couple of pairs of PCIe cables for a 2-way SLI setup, if ever, so hopefully I can save up on cost.


----------



## Philliesfan

No problem, When I'm done I'll post some up dated pics, still need to get some with the second 580 in there.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*
> 
> I was linked this site from a guy that had his X-series wires done and he says they are top of the line to the MDPC brand. I myself have the MDPC sleeving but just really do not have the time to spend a weekend sleeving a PSU myself. So I decided on buying a set from these guys modDIY they have already made sets *(HERE*) they make up from scratch no need to send in your PSU wires and a set of below pictures is only $95.00 not bad. They also have individual sizes maybe a longer 24-pin and 8-pin etc.. Check them out they also sell the connector as well..


I wish I had seen this before, I would have just went ahead and ordered them. The messed up part is I ordered a tool and full connector package from them, and for not much more (the tool was $50), I could have just had them build the complete cables.

Oh well, I guess I can truly "Do It Yourself".


----------



## cravinmild

dang i cant wait for those pics... come on come on mail man deliver those cables alrighty.

Im in the same boat, my 8pin does not reach to the mobo when mounted in the bottom of the case, H100 takes the top. If it had of just been a few inches longer.


----------



## Zantrill

So, did anyone get their cables in?


----------



## egotrippin

I bought a CPU, MOBO, and PCI cable from modDIY. I specified white wiring, the exact length that I measured for each cable, and no sleeving because I intend to sleeve my own from mdpc. I paid $74 with shipping. I figured that's better then me buying a spool of wire and trying to cut 48 wires individually, do a total of 96 crimps, purchase the connectors separate, and fiddle with all the funky wire splits that go on with this PSU.

I'll post photos of the modDIY cables when I receive them and again when I sleeve them. Bellow is some of my mdpc gear.


----------



## Philliesfan

Cables in, Pictures










More pictures in my build log if anyone cares to see.


----------



## egotrippin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philliesfan*
> 
> Cables in, Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures in my build log if anyone cares to see.


How long did they take to arrive once you were notified they shipped? I got notification that they were mailed from Hong Kong on the 11th so I'm guessing they should be arriving any day.


----------



## Philliesfan

took mine 7 business days to get.


----------



## Zantrill

Very nice Philliesfan!


----------



## zk1mpls

Nice cables, Philliesfan! Looks like they're of really good qualty.


----------



## Bitgod

Argghh, I need to get some new 6-pin PCIe cables, tempting to get those. But I also have no patience, will probably just pop over to Frys to get some black NZXT extensions.


----------



## egotrippin

modDIY cables came in from Hong Kong yesterday and they look and feel good. They are heavier than the cables that came with the PSU but that's probably because I had them made longer. The cables have a slight bend to them but they aren't too ridged. Time for the sleeving....


----------



## AznRage

I can't believe I missed out on this club. I've had the 1000w PSU for a little while now and I just got my cables in from modDIY - I'm getting my watercooling stuff all sorted out and the build is coming but for now it's air cooled









EDIT: I don't have the original box but I hope this will do...


----------



## Bitgod

Bought the 860 for my new system, had a Seasonic X750 in my previous system, love them both.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Didn't realize there was a SeaSonic Platinum PSU club, but I love my 860.


----------



## Zantrill

Got you guys all added... Welcome!


----------



## steezebe

My 1000. This really is a perfect PSU.


----------



## Zantrill

Welcome steezebe! Added


----------



## LeMakisar

hey there !!!!

Just bought a P1000, and I was wondering how to place it (fan on top or bottom).

I can see on the previous images that anything is possible, but if I put the fan at the bottom, won't the heat be stuck at the top right on the PCB when the fan is off ??

I hope I'm clear









thanks !


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMakisar*
> 
> hey there !!!!
> 
> Just bought a P1000, and I was wondering how to place it (fan on top or bottom).
> 
> I can see on the previous images that anything is possible, but if I put the fan at the bottom, won't the heat be stuck at the top right on the PCB when the fan is off ??
> 
> I hope I'm clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks !


mine is mounted on the bottom and fan faces down. I have a vent on my case at the bottom that alows the air to exit.


----------



## egotrippin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMakisar*
> 
> hey there !!!!
> Just bought a P1000, and I was wondering how to place it (fan on top or bottom).
> I can see on the previous images that anything is possible, but if I put the fan at the bottom, won't the heat be stuck at the top right on the PCB when the fan is off ??
> I hope I'm clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks !


As long as there's positive pressure in your case, air is going to be pushed though there anyway. As quiet as the fan is I think it's best to use it as an exaust and not use the hybrid mode but that's just me.


----------



## Warrior1986

Just to clarify something, the fan acts as an INTAKE and not an exhaust. So unless you don't have an opening at the bottom of your case, I would suggest mounting it with the fan facing down so it pulls in cool air from outside the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMakisar*
> 
> hey there !!!!
> Just bought a P1000, and I was wondering how to place it (fan on top or bottom).
> I can see on the previous images that anything is possible, but if I put the fan at the bottom, won't the heat be stuck at the top right on the PCB when the fan is off ??
> I hope I'm clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks !


So to answer your question, mount it with fan on bottom unless you don't have a grill/mesh/opening of some sort (this assumes your PSU mounting location is on the bottom).


----------



## LeMakisar

thanks a lot !!!
I received the rest of my parts today, tomorrow I'll try that.


----------



## LeMakisar

damn cables, too short for cosmos 2


----------



## Zantrill

Bump. If you have posted and own this product, please add pic so I can add you. Thanks.


----------



## silvergoat

Mines


----------



## Skullwipe

Here's my 860 Platinum sitting in my humble build. Can always do a shot with my user name and the box if need be!


----------



## Skullwipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMakisar*
> 
> damn cables, too short for cosmos 2


NZXT makes some great extensions, had to use one in order to properly route my CPU power cable in my Haf XM.

http://www.nzxt.com/new/product.php?series=13


----------



## Zantrill

Got ya guy's added


----------



## shellbunner

Just ordered a 1000w Platinum! Can't wait to use my first modular PSU!


----------



## Zantrill

Awesome! Post a pic when you get it and I'll add you on


----------



## shellbunner

Will do. Thanx. Comes in on Saturday. Gotta love Amazon Prime!


----------



## nezff

I will soon be joing the club. Ordering the Seasonic Platinum 1000 from amazon very very soon.

Quick question. Being the psu is fully modular, Is there somewhere where I can completely braided replacement cables?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Big Elf

You could try *here*

For quality sleeved extensions then there's *Lutro0* although it might be a while before he starts again.

For a complete custom job then there's *Psyschosleeve*

Alternatively you could try doing it yourself using Lutro0's excellent guides at *here* and *here*


----------



## nezff

wow. Sleeving is simple, I just have never taken any pc cables apart. Ive been sleeving home theater stuff for years. I had no idea it was such a big deal with pc builds. Man I have been out of the loop for too long.


----------



## egotrippin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> wow. Sleeving is simple, I just have never taken any pc cables apart. Ive been sleeving home theater stuff for years. I had no idea it was such a big deal with pc builds. Man I have been out of the loop for too long.


Sleeving is ******ed on these PSUs... I'm "almost" regretting buying this PSU... it doesn't have 1 cable per molex pin, sometimes it has two. I bought custom length cables from modDIY (you can see the in my previous post) but I chose not to have the sleeved because I already owned sleeving... but it's trickier than expected on these PSUs.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egotrippin*
> 
> Sleeving is ******ed on these PSUs... I'm "almost" regretting buying this PSU... it doesn't have 1 cable per molex pin, sometimes it has two. I bought custom length cables from modDIY (you can see the in my previous post) but I chose not to have the sleeved because I already owned sleeving... but it's trickier than expected on these PSUs.


Yeah I can't sleeve my Seasonic psu at all. I also bought custom length cables from moddiy. It was just too much of a hassle. First time I EVER gave up on sleeving.


----------



## egotrippin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Yeah I can't sleeve my Seasonic psu at all. I also bought custom length cables from moddiy. It was just too much of a hassle. First time I EVER gave up on sleeving.


I'm glad it wasn't just me giving up easily... I feel sorry for whatever sweat shop laborer they have in Hong Kong building these so lazy Americans can have aesthetically pleasing PSU cables.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egotrippin*
> 
> I'm glad it wasn't just me giving up easily... I feel sorry for whatever sweat shop laborer they have in Hong Kong building these so lazy Americans can have aesthetically pleasing PSU cables.


My problem was just taking the pins out and putting them back in. I was using like hulk strength to get them out. And the thickness of the wire is just insane.


----------



## egotrippin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> My problem was just taking the pins out and putting them back in. I was using like hulk strength to get them out. And the thickness of the wire is just insane.


Seasonic use proprietary pins. I ripped the wire out of the connecting pin on the very first wire that I attempted to dislodge. =\


----------



## nezff

So this psu is hard to sleeve? Pins too tough to remove.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> So this psu is hard to sleeve? Pins too tough to remove.


It's not too tough, just requires more force than other PSUs. The wire is also thicker than any other PSU so it'll be hard if you use heatshrink.


----------



## Big Elf

It's perhaps not ideal for a first time sleeving attempt. The pins can be difficult to remove even with the official Molex pin removal tool and in some cases detach from the wire completely, both the 24 pin connector and PCIE connectors use dual wires and some of the wires are 16AWG rather than 18AWG.

I found the easiest method was to make up my own wires using 18AWG and Molex 39-00-0038 pins. I also spliced the dual wires close to the PSU end.


----------



## Demented

Hey guys, I need to purchase a soldering iron, and wanted to know if it needed to be a certain wattage or anything. I'm only getting it for splicing my 24 pin wires, and I've never soldered before.

Will this get the job done:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/40W-Soldering-Iron-Gun-Tool-110v-120v-for-Home-Shop-Hobby-Computer-Repair-/300769035975?pt=BI_Welding_Supplies&hash=item46073b46c7


----------



## nezff

Do any of you guys know of compatible extensions for the seasonic 1000? I found multiple ones from nzxt, bitfenix, maxfinder,modright, modsmart etc..

Extensions


----------



## Dacipher

you can check out Premium sleeved I was about to order with their 20% off deal.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dacipher*
> 
> you can check out Premium sleeved I was about to order with their 20% off deal.


Not alot of colors to choose from. Ive looked at that site many times. Not sure if they will do custom work or not.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Not alot of colors to choose from. Ive looked at that site many times. Not sure if they will do custom work or not.


Not sure if you even looked at the sleeving they have. Lol. They have all types of colors. I customized my order to have 3 different colors in my sleeving and also had custom lengths.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Not sure if you even looked at the sleeving they have. Lol. They have all types of colors. I customized my order to have 3 different colors in my sleeving and also had custom lengths.


Did you order recently?


----------



## Evilsplashy

3 days ago.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> 3 days ago.


very anxious to see how the cables work out for you.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> very anxious to see how the cables work out for you.


Do you not trust Moddiy or something? Loll.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Do you not trust Moddiy or something? Loll.


Im just waiting to order this power supply, come up with a color scheme, then ill order from them. I just want to see their work, and you are the guinea pig. lol


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Im just waiting to order this power supply, come up with a color scheme, then ill order from them. I just want to see their work, and you are the guinea pig. lol


Here's pictures of some custom sleeve.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1289492/moddiy-custom-sleeved-cables-pics


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Here's pictures of some custom sleeve.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1289492/moddiy-custom-sleeved-cables-pics


those dont look bad at all. One question. Are the cables that come with seasonic 1000 long enough to reach around behind the mobo? Maybe I should ask how long they are. I got my stryker case in, so maybe I can visualize.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> those dont look bad at all. One question. Are the cables that come with seasonic 1000 long enough to reach around behind the mobo? Maybe I should ask how long they are. I got my stryker case in, so maybe I can visualize.


I have to use the extension that came with mine. So no, it isn't long enough. It's like 5cm short. I believe it is 70cm. I use the Trooper if that helps. It's the same case.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I'm lucky, my case is a Corsair 550D, sort of a mid tower. My stock cables JUST reach.

Hard to imagine most users putting a PSU with this much power in a little mid tower, SeaSonic could spring for a few more inches of cable at least on the mobo/cpu leads. And they are so stiff it's really hard to bend them tight when they are so short, the stiffness wouldn't matter if there was enough spare cable to make a decent bend.

All griping aside, it's a really nice, quiet, powerful PSU. After you get it hooked up.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> I have to use the extension that came with mine. So no, it isn't long enough. It's like 5cm short. I believe it is 70cm. I use the Trooper if that helps. It's the same case.


Sorry for being such a nub. Any extension will work with this psu? I just was worried because I noticed a couple of you guys mentioned two wires going into one hole. I was thinking that getting the wrong extension would cause a problem since it might not be wired up the same etc..

thanks


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Sorry for being such a nub. Any extension will work with this psu? I just was worried because I noticed a couple of you guys mentioned two wires going into one hole. I was thinking that getting the wrong extension would cause a problem since it might not be wired up the same etc..
> thanks


No, it's fine. Any extension will work..Many psu's have 2 wires crimped into one pin.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> No, it's fine. Any extension will work..Many psu's have 2 wires crimped into one pin.


thanks. So basically all extensions are universal. I might end having to get extensions just to reach.

ordered the molex pin remover and molex mini fit jr


----------



## Evilsplashy

Yeah. The only extension I needed was the CPU. Seasonic always makes their CPU cables short for some odd reason.


----------



## nezff

A email I received from the distributor of Seasonic:
Quote:


> Yes, Seasonic power supply has 3 or sometimes 4 pins ( depend on models ) that have two wires ( one 18AWG and one thinner 20AWG or 22AWG) together. The thinner cable is for monitoring purpose only. For example, in the case of two orange wires, the thinner cable is monitoring +3.3V and provide stable +3.3V.
> 
> Once you add the extension cable, the mornitoring function will be disable. But it will not affect the functionality of the power supply.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> A email I received from the distributor of Seasonic:


I guess the extensions aren't universal after all.


----------



## Evilsplashy

It'll still work though. I've never had any problems with extensions..


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I guess the extensions aren't universal after all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> It'll still work though. I've never had any problems with extensions..


That distributor, said instead of using extensions, they can make seasonic cables longer if needed.


----------



## nezff

purchased the Seasonic Platinum 1000 today from amazon. I might have went a tad overkill on a 1000 watt. I was planning on running dual gtx 680s, but might try one first.


----------



## Zantrill

Nice! Post pic when you can and I'll add ya to the club.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Nice! Post pic when you can and I'll add ya to the club.


will do. My thread is here if any of you care to weigh in.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1297375/building-a-new-rig-advice-greatly-appreciated


----------



## broadbandaddict

Add me to the list. I've got a 1000w Seasonic Platinum.


----------



## Zantrill

Updated, welcome broadbandaddict!


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Updated, welcome broadbandaddict!


Glad to join. I've got plans to get one of the 860w units as well. They are awesome power supplies.


----------



## Zantrill

Awesome... I'll add you to the club when you have it and give a highlight to it. (photo too) as you know. Unique club member Sig if you have both


----------



## nezff

Hey guys, just to let you know, this is the distributor that makes Seasonics cables for them. The guy I was talking to via email, said that they could make longer stock Seasonic Platinum cables for you.

Antron Electronics

On a side note, Im thinking the 1000 might be overkill. The 860 is only $20 cheaper.

I plan on possibly adding another gtx 680 down the road, but the 860 should still provide way more power than I need.

thoughts?


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Hey guys, just to let you know, this is the distributor that makes Seasonics cables for them. The guy I was talking to via email, said that they could make longer stock Seasonic Platinum cables for you.
> 
> Antron Electronics
> 
> On a side note, Im thinking the 1000 might be overkill. The 860 is only $20 cheaper.
> 
> I plan on possibly adding another gtx 680 down the road, but the 860 should still provide way more power than I need.
> 
> thoughts?


Im thinking the 1000 might be overkill. *That's the name of the game here*









The 860 is only $20 cheaper. *ThenI would get the 1000*

I plan on possibly adding another gtx 680 down the road, but the 860 should still provide way more power than I need. *Correct*

thoughts? *does not your sigrig say you have a 1000 already?*


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Hey guys, just to let you know, this is the distributor that makes Seasonics cables for them. The guy I was talking to via email, said that they could make longer stock Seasonic Platinum cables for you.
> Antron Electronics
> On a side note, Im thinking the 1000 might be overkill. The 860 is only $20 cheaper.
> I plan on possibly adding another gtx 680 down the road, but the 860 should still provide way more power than I need.
> thoughts?


For $20 I would got with the 1000, which I did.









If you're running 2 680s the system should be pulling about 500w from the wall and if I'm not mistaken power supplies run best at ~50% load. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Im thinking the 1000 might be overkill. *That's the name of the game here*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 860 is only $20 cheaper. *ThenI would get the 1000*
> I plan on possibly adding another gtx 680 down the road, but the 860 should still provide way more power than I need. *Correct*
> thoughts? *does not your sigrig say you have a 1000 already?*


its on its way from amazon.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> For $20 I would got with the 1000, which I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're running 2 680s the system should be pulling about 500w from the wall and if I'm not mistaken power supplies run best at ~50% load. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.


yeah, $219.99 compared to $199.99


----------



## broadbandaddict

Yeah, got an 860W unit on the way!


----------



## zk1mpls

Yup. Same reason I got my P-1000. Their pricing strategy worked on me. LOL.


----------



## nezff

newegg and amazon has a sale going on. $30 off the p860 and $40 off the P1000

$169 860
$189 1000


----------



## nezff

just showed up. Im official


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Hey guys, just to let you know, this is the distributor that makes Seasonics cables for them. The guy I was talking to via email, said that they could make longer stock Seasonic Platinum cables for you.
> Antron Electronics
> On a side note, Im thinking the 1000 might be overkill. The 860 is only $20 cheaper.
> I plan on possibly adding another gtx 680 down the road, but the 860 should still provide way more power than I need.
> thoughts?


I run two OC'd GTX 680s in SLI and a 860 PSU. I run the fan on "Normal" and it's never come off of idle.


----------



## Zantrill

Got ya added nezff, welcome to the club!


----------



## nezff

thank ya thank ya


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I run two OC'd GTX 680s in SLI and a 860 PSU. I run the fan on "Normal" and it's never come off of idle.


wow, and you have them OC'd. Id figure you would be pulling close to 600 or more?


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> wow, and you have them OC'd. Id figure you would be pulling close to 600 or more?


When I was running my system with the 680 (i7 @ 3.8Ghz, 16GB RAM, 1 SSD, 2 HDDs) and had my 30" and 24" in the same outlet (125W and 75W respectively) the entire system at load would draw right at 475W. So that would be around 275W for the entire computer.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> When I was running my system with the 680 (i7 @ 3.8Ghz, 16GB RAM, 1 SSD, 2 HDDs) and had my 30" and 24" in the same outlet (125W and 75W respectively) the entire system at load would draw right at 475W. So that would be around 275W for the entire computer.


dang.

I used my molex tool today, and got one pin out. wanted to see how hard it was going to be. You definately have to tug on the wire to get it out.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Woo! Just tore the sleeving off one of my SATA power cables so I can custom size them and sleeve them for my server.











Edit. Yeah! Got 3 of the 4 SATA power headers moved!



Second edit. All done.











Wow, third edit. If anybody isn't using one of their SATA power cables and would be willing to mail it to me (I'll pay shipping) that would be awesome, I've only got enough power connections to do 7 of my drives and I need 10. Thanks.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> dang.
> I used my molex tool today, and got one pin out. wanted to see how hard it was going to be. You definately have to tug on the wire to get it out.


Yes from my experience with sleeving my Seasonic X-1250 you have to pull hard on some cables, if your not pulling to what you may think would break them your not pulling hard enough! My suggestion is wrap your thumb around the wire to be pulled then pull downward fast and hard! Some just won't come out at all because the pins that I broke (only 4-6 pins) had sharp edges near the insulation crimp on the bottom under belly that got hung-up inside the connectors, good thing I own a pair of MDPC-X crimp tool and multiple replacement pins!

On another note sleeving the 16 gauge wires is much easier than sleeving the 18 gauge wires because the OD of the sleeving more closely matches the OD of the 16 gauge wire. I'm going to buy some high quality 16 gauge wire from some place on Friday, I hate the 18 gauge wires! Anybody know where I might find some high quality 16 gauge wire?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Wow, third edit. If anybody isn't using one of their SATA power cables and would be willing to mail it to me (I'll pay shipping) that would be awesome, I've only got enough power connections to do 7 of my drives and I need 10. Thanks.


I'll send you one if you still need it, PM me your address.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I'll send you one if you still need it, PM me your address.


I might take you up on that offer but for now I think I might just get some nice clean endcap models from FrozenCPU. Then I can pull the two off the end plus one of the new ones and make the last cable while having nice clean endcaps on the others too. Thanks though.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

No sweat! I didn't realize you could move the plugs in the center, I could sure stand for a couple of mine to be a little closer together.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> No sweat! I didn't realize you could move the plugs in the center, I could sure stand for a couple of mine to be a little closer together.


They actually move pretty easy, just slip a flat head screwdriver under the back and cap will pop off. Pull the connector out and remove the heatshrink/sleeving from the cable where you need it to be and use a flat head screwdriver to put the cable back in. I'll do a how to later with some pictures.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

That'd be great. I only have one spare I could practice on


----------



## broadbandaddict

*Seasonic SATA Power Adapter Movement Guide*

Step 1: Remove existing heatshrink and sleeving


Cut the heatshrink.


Peel the heatshrink/sleeving back.


Use snips or scissors to cut the remaining sleeving and heatshrinkoff.

Step 2: Take power adapter off wire


Push connector as near to 90 degree to the wire as possible.


Insert flathead screwdriver under adapter cap. Run along length to remove cap.


Remove wires one at a time from adapter. Wiggle to create slight gap between adapter and wire, use small screwdriver, toothpick, knife, etc to push wire out if needed. Otherwise grab both sides of the wire on each side of adapter and pull.


Done.

Step 3: Insert removed adapter into wire where desired


Insert removed adapters into SATA drive power slots installed in case for proper measurement.


Install one wire gently into adapters. I prefer red because it is in the middle, but really any work.


Remove adapter from SATA drive and press wire in using flathead screwdriver.


Repeat for each drive/SATA device needed.


Install remaining wires, *be sure to do so in the right order*.


Trim wire endings to desired length. To make them flush it is easiest (in my opinion) to use a razor blade or something similar.

*Zip tie multiple wires to improve cable management. Hope this helps!







*


----------



## cravinmild

Dont think iv ever noticed my fan come on. Def the quietest component in the system.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Thanks, that's just what I needed to see!


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> *Seasonic SATA Power Adapter Movement Guide*
> Step 1: Remove existing heatshrink and sleeving
> 
> Cut the heatshrink.
> 
> Peel the heatshrink/sleeving back.
> 
> Use snips or scissors to cut the remaining sleeving and heatshrinkoff.
> Step 2: Take power adapter off wire
> 
> Push connector as near to 90 degree to the wire as possible.
> 
> Insert flathead screwdriver under adapter cap. Run along length to remove cap.
> 
> Remove wires one at a time from adapter. Wiggle to create slight gap between adapter and wire, use small screwdriver, toothpick, knife, etc to push wire out if needed. Otherwise grab both sides of the wire on each side of adapter and pull.
> 
> Done.
> Step 3: Insert removed adapter into wire where desired
> 
> Insert removed adapters into SATA drive power slots installed in case for proper measurement.
> 
> Install one wire gently into adapters. I prefer red because it is in the middle, but really any work.
> 
> Remove adapter from SATA drive and press wire in using flathead screwdriver.
> 
> Repeat for each drive/SATA device needed.
> 
> Install remaining wires, *be sure to do so in the right order*.
> 
> Trim wire endings to desired length. To make them flush it is easiest (in my opinion) to use a razor blade or something similar.
> *Zip tie multiple wires to improve cable management. Hope this helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


definately easier than I thought. Sleeving those would seem fairly easy. could cover the other bare wires with some shrink.


----------



## cravinmild

freaking fantastic guide, thanks









Lots of great pics too


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> definately easier than I thought. Sleeving those would seem fairly easy. could cover the other bare wires with some shrink.


Yeah I've been thinking about it but the cables will be hidden in my case and I'm lazy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> freaking fantastic guide, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of great pics too


Thanks man!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Is the latest guesstimate for the release date of the 520 Watt Fanless platinum PSU still early October? Trying to decide if I can hold out that long or just go for a gold version.


----------



## Dehatitated

Hi I might be joining this club soon but I am hung on the Seasonic Platinum 860W or the corsair AX 850W the AX is $30 cheaper but the platinum sounds great. I read the Jonnyguru review and I trust his reviews but that was for the 1000w model. Do you know how good the 860W model is?


----------



## broadbandaddict

The 860W should be just as good as the 1000W, as far as I know they are the same unit.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dehatitated*
> 
> Hi I might be joining this club soon but I am hung on the Seasonic Platinum 860W or the corsair AX 850W the AX is $30 cheaper but the platinum sounds great. I read the Jonnyguru review and I trust his reviews but that was for the 1000w model. Do you know how good the 860W model is?


amazon has it cheaper than anyone.

http://www.amazon.com/Seasonic-PLATINUM-860-ATX-Power-Supply/dp/B00608MP5E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1347074144&sr=8-1&keywords=seasonic+860


----------



## ElevenEleven

It's the same price at NewEgg at the moment with 15% off:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151111


----------



## cravinmild

I really am glad to know ive one of the best psu on the market. Saying that if id known of corsairs sleeved cables were an option at the time of purchase i think i would have had much more trouble deciding which to get. Johnyguru did give it one the best psu thumbs up but dang those corsair sleeved cables are nice. IF i was to suggest a psu id lean towards the AX just for the sleeved cables fact .... dont get me wrong, they both are amazing units and anyone should be proud to own one but the simple fact is that your stuck with the (forgive me) Seasonics ugly cables. Honestly, putting both units on a table side by side, corsair with the sexy sleeved cables and Seasonics short, nonsleeved cables..... well, we dont need to do the math here do we. For most of us here an attractive pc is also very important, be it our own or just apprecation of others who have spent the time to make these works of art. Seasonic should have the same offer as Corsair and i could feel 100% certain that i without a doubt made the best choice.

At these prices your only going make this expensive purchase perhaps once or twice in the next many many years, you have to see this everyday.


----------



## Dehatitated

Thank you for the replies but if you looked on the left of my post you would have seen Australia so I am paying $279 AUD for the 860W model.

cravinmild:
Thank you for the comparison I am now leaning towards the Corsair AX because the optional cables are much nicer. But if I got the seasonic I could get the bitfenix alchemy cable extensions but you still see the ugly seasonic cables coming out of the PSU.


----------



## cravinmild

yes you do, i notice everytime i look into my pc, cant miss them as i have a red/black theme happening in there.... yellow has no business in there. Its really the only thing i dont like about the psu, its not a super big thing to others who see the pc but i see it.... i knowwwww

Im not bashing Seasonic, nobody here needs to be assured Seasonic has amazing psu. Corsair just seems to get it.


----------



## Dehatitated

I decided to go with the Corsair AX 850W and I will get an individually sleeved set, and if later down the track I want to custom sleeve my cables I will have two sets in case I make a mistake obviously using the original that came with the PSU set first.


----------



## nezff

hey guys. Quick update for the sleevers.

Kevin from Seasonic told me that it was ok to use extensions. He basically said as long as it is from a reputable company like NZXT. Im just quoting him.

George from Antron Electronics will make any seasonic cable for you. They will make them custom lengths etc.. I will probably get the sata power cables longer and the connectors in the correct place. Pretty cheap also. These are not extensions, they are the actual cables that plug into the PSU. We also talked about that purple and black wire that is twisted, and he explained that Seasonic tells them to make sure they twist them. I have no idea why though.


----------



## nezff

Just talked to Kevin Han from Seasonic via email. I asked him about the twisted purple and black wires and if untwisting them would cause a issue. Here is his response:
Quote:


> Dear customer,
> 
> Thanks for contacting Seasonic - Customer Service Dept.
> It's our design that ensure +5VSB gets more stable, and it wouldn't cause any problems at all.


Quote:


> Dear customer,
> 
> If you haven't get the 24pin extension yet, and here are two links for your reference.
> http://www.amazon.com/CB-24P-Singled-Sleeved-Premium-Motherboards/dp/B0036ORCHG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1347121854&sr=8-1&keywords=24pin+extension+cable
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Syba-SY-CAB65008-Supply-Adapter-Extension/dp/B002G1YNR2/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1347121854&sr=8-8&keywords=24pin+extension+cable


----------



## nezff




----------



## nezff

Hey guys. Wanted to let you guys know what I found with my pci-e cables.

While sleeving one of them, I noticed that one of my colors got off meaning it went to a hole that the other side hadn't. What I did was break out the multimeter and the other stock cables. What I found was that all three cables were aired different.









Basically, the yellow wires on the 12 pin correspond to each of the other connectors. Looking at the right or left side of the 12 pin, there are three yellow wires on each side. The far right yellow wire on the right or left side goes to the far right hole of the video card end. Middle to middle and left to left.

Any of you guys with multimeters, could you check your cables with the continuity setting?


----------



## Big Elf

When they assemble the cables although they match 12V to 12V and Ground to Ground they otherwise appear to assemble them randomly. When you sleeve them you can line up the 12V and Ground cables so that they look neat, watching out for the 2 Ground wires on the additional +2 connector.

I might have misunderstood what you were saying though.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Elf*
> 
> When they assemble the cables although they match 12V to 12V and Ground to Ground they otherwise appear to assemble them randomly. When you sleeve them you can line up the 12V and Ground cables so that they look neat, watching out for the 2 Ground wires on the additional +2 connector.
> I might have misunderstood what you were saying though.


From my pics, I showed that those are two different pcie cables. I tested the right side 12 pin and the right side video card end. The difference there is that one of the yellow wires are different.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> From my pics, I showed that those are two different pcie cables. I tested the right side 12 pin and the right side video card end. The difference there is that one of the yellow wires are different.


I think what he is saying is that all the yellow cables are 12V and all the black cables are ground. That would mean that the order of the cables wouldn't matter as long as the 12V goes to the 12V hole and the ground goes to the ground hole.


----------



## nezff

gotcha


----------



## broadbandaddict

Just got my other Seasonic PSU! Now I've got the 1000w and 860w.









The computer is ripped apart again for some more components to be installed and for my optical drive to be painted so this is the best picture I've got.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Just got my other Seasonic PSU! Now I've got the 1000w and 860w.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The computer is ripped apart again for some more components to be installed and for my optical drive to be painted so this is the best picture I've got.


Got ya added to both


----------



## majnu

edit - sorry 860Watt


----------



## mandrix

Hi guys. Here's a pic from my build log of my 1000. I actually just ordered another 1000 for my upcoming CL SM8 build. Great psu's, a real pain to take apart for sleeving. In fact, I don't bother now, I just make my own cable sets.
After I tried to depin my first Seasonic 24 pin I wrecked the connectors and ended up ordering another one from George at Antron Electronics, as well as some 10 and 18 pin connectors. Actually the first 24/18/10 pin set I made wouldn't "jump start" although when plugged into motherboard it worked just fine. That was a trip to sort through but eventually I got it all straightened out.
I started making up a new set of wiring for my Switch to change the sleeve colors but instead I'll be building one for the SM8. I made my own pinout diagrams to keep myself straight on the wiring. Anyone ever found a genuine "Seasonic" pinout diagram for the platinum 1000?


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*


860 or 1000?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Hi guys. Here's a pic from my build log of my 1000. I actually just ordered another 1000 for my upcoming CL SM8 build. Great psu's, a real pain to take apart for sleeving. In fact, I don't bother now, I just make my own cable sets.
> After I tried to depin my first Seasonic 24 pin I wrecked the connectors and ended up ordering another one from George at Antron Electronics, as well as some 10 and 18 pin connectors. Actually the first 24/18/10 pin set I made wouldn't "jump start" although when plugged into motherboard it worked just fine. That was a trip to sort through but eventually I got it all straightened out.
> I started making up a new set of wiring for my Switch to change the sleeve colors but instead I'll be building one for the SM8. I made my own pinout diagrams to keep myself straight on the wiring. Anyone ever found a genuine "Seasonic" pinout diagram for the platinum 1000?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Got ya added!


----------



## mandrix

Great! I'll add the sig.


----------



## oblivion.sky

so my 860 platinum just took a dive in DI water, long story short

my psu got really wet, i understand that it has a mechanism that trips when it gets wet but i've been drying it for 1 day now and it still wont power up

any suggestions?


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oblivion.sky*
> 
> so my 860 platinum just took a dive in DI water, long story short
> my psu got really wet, i understand that it has a mechanism that trips when it gets wet but i've been drying it for 1 day now and it still wont power up
> any suggestions?


It's probably fried. How long did you wait before you plugged it back in?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oblivion.sky*
> 
> so my 860 platinum just took a dive in DI water, long story short
> my psu got really wet, i understand that it has a mechanism that trips when it gets wet but i've been drying it for 1 day now and it still wont power up
> any suggestions?


Yeah, if it got really wet, I would have packed in uncooked white rice, and waited at least 72 hours before even attempting to plug it in or power it up. You can still try that, but I'm thinking you might have tried too soon, while there was still some moisture/liquid, and that might have killed it.


----------



## Zantrill

ouch


----------



## oblivion.sky

yeah i think i tried a couple of times right after







will they take it as rma?


----------



## cravinmild

No harm in trying


----------



## v1ral

Holy mackerel finally placed my order for the 1000watt model. Amazon has it for 186.00 plus shipping to me ended being 205..
Will post more when it comes in!!


----------



## cravinmild

Very good price


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Very good price


Is this price bogus or something...
I hope its not.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Very good price
> 
> 
> 
> Is this price bogus or something...
> I hope its not.
Click to expand...

considering I paid $199 for my 860 6 months ago... I'd say that is a great deal. Can't wait to add you to the club. Just post a pic when ya get it.


----------



## cravinmild

well, i paid over $300 with taxes and shipping. I have seen them in the lower $200 after rebates not inclucing taxes or shipping. I dont see these go on sale for really fantastic prices all that often. You happened to fnd the deal of the day my friend


----------



## nezff

I got my 1000 watt for 186 from amazon


----------



## mandrix

My first one was about $260, my second one was $219 with a coupon code. Bought one in June and one in September. Still got to sleeve the second one yet.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I bet this has been asked before but can I use this kit with the x750? or maybe Bitfenix Alchemy Cables?


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I bet this has been asked before but can I use this kit with the x750? or maybe Bitfenix Alchemy Cables?


Should be able to. I've used some of Lutr0's extensions with one of mine and Bitfenix ones on the other.


----------



## mandrix

As long as you are using extensions you are safe. It's the psu side of the cables that are different between vendors. After all, there has to be standards for plugging into components/motherboards else it would be one giant mess.


----------



## voldomazta

Hi,

I have the Seasonic 860w platinum and I'm planning on getting this motherboard: Gigabyte Z77X-UP7
I looked at the specs and saw that it needs 2x 8pin ATX 12v power connectors while the PSU only has one. Is there some sort of adjustment I can make or cable conversions to feed the motherboard's power need?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voldomazta*
> 
> Hi,
> I have the Seasonic 860w platinum and I'm planning on getting this motherboard: Gigabyte Z77X-UP7
> I looked at the specs and saw that it needs 2x 8pin ATX 12v power connectors while the PSU only has one. Is there some sort of adjustment I can make or cable conversions to feed the motherboard's power need?
> Thanks in advance.


I believe the 860w is similar to the 1000w in that it has two connections for CPU power on the main unit. One is a solid 8pin, and the other is a dual 4pin.

I'm seeing this *here*, in the pic displaying all of the cables included, right in the middle of the pic.


----------



## hammerforged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> My first one was about $260, my second one was $219 with a coupon code. Bought one in June and one in September. Still got to sleeve the second one yet.


These are a royal pain to sleeve. Im gonna try to re do mine with the heatshrinkless. Any tips for doing this? Especailly with ports that have double wires.


----------



## nezff

Custom seasonic platinum cables

(Taken with iPhone 5)


----------



## steezebe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> These are a royal pain to sleeve. Im gonna try to re do mine with the heatshrinkless. Any tips for doing this? Especailly with ports that have double wires.


Yeah I agree completely. I ended up not sleeving my mobo one after I made the wires a better length because I just got to frustrated and impatient. I to am interested in a way to make the cables look pretty.


----------



## hammerforged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Custom seasonic platinum cables
> (Taken with iPhone 5)


Those look so much better than mine!

Any tips? Howd you do the double wires?


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Custom seasonic platinum cables
> 
> (Taken with iPhone 5)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## nezff

moddiy did them. I will probably add some green


----------



## cravinmild

I want my cables sleeved too


----------



## voldomazta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I believe the 860w is similar to the 1000w in that it has two connections for CPU power on the main unit. One is a solid 8pin, and the other is a dual 4pin.
> I'm seeing this *here*, in the pic displaying all of the cables included, right in the middle of the pic.


Thanks. There's actually an extra 8pin EPS on the PSU but it looks like it's a 12-pin that when closely inspected, converts into an 8pin eps.

I had mine sleeved by moddiy.com. They look pretty nice and sturdy.










Now that I've read reviews of the GA-Z77X-UP7 I realized that there are 2x 8pin EPS on this baby so I need to have another cable sleeved. By the way, what does it take to be a member of the Seasonic Club?









* Ninja edit: resized the photo.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voldomazta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, what does it take to be a member of the Seasonic Club?


I'm adding you now... smart azz


----------



## cravinmild

Lol


----------



## nezff




----------



## hammerforged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good boss. I broke down and got some moddiy cables too. Hopefully they are worth the $$$. They look good in your pics. Ive got all the sleeving stuff but these Seasonics are just such a PITA.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> Looks good boss. I broke down and got some moddiy cables too. Hopefully they are worth the $$$. They look good in your pics. Ive got all the sleeving stuff but these Seasonics are just such a PITA.


Yeah, I sleeved one pci e cable in black and green, but It was a *****. Too easy to order them by the time you buy the materials, and time it takes.


----------



## sherlock

Currently not a Platinum member(currently on a X series Gold), but I can see myself being a member in the future with this news:

Sea Sonic's extended Platinum Series, which is currently the most complete 80 PlusR Platinum series available on the market, entails the following products:
*- Platinum 400 W / 460 W / 520 W FANLESS - Silent performance*
Seasonic has upgraded The X-400 and X-460 Fanless models from 80 Plus Gold to 80 Plus Platinum, and a new 520W Fanless model also joins the Platinum family.
*- Platinum 660 W / 760 W / 860 W - Ultra performance and efficienc*y
*- Platinum 1000 W / 1200 W (coming soon) - High-end gaming and overclocking*


----------



## voldomazta

Hi guys,

I have an Platnum 860w and I want to ask the guys here who have bought cables from moddiy.com because I think there's a problem with one of my cables, specifically the extra 8pin EPS one. I compared the stock cable for this slot with the one moddiy made and they are not alike, see picture:










Obviously, the cables are moved one slot to the right. Now I don't want to go complaining to them for something unless I was sure it wont work, because they said before that they have done this kind of cable for many Seasonic PSU owners already so I was thinking that how they made it will work too.

I know nothing about PSUs but common sense tells me if I plug this in something bad will happen to my motherboard is that right?

*Edit:*

Moddiy.com replied and said that this is fine since it'll still have the same output nonetheless. They also said that newer batches of these cables also have the same orientation of cables as their modded one. Is this true? Should I be anxious?

Another look:


----------



## v1ral

My 1000 PSU arrived will have pictures soon!!!
After opening the box, my goodness it looks badass!!
Very compact, seems smaller than my old hx850.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> Looks good boss. I broke down and got some moddiy cables too. Hopefully they are worth the $$$. They look good in your pics. Ive got all the sleeving stuff but these Seasonics are just such a PITA.


Sorry I didn't see your earlier post. I make up my own cables, I don't sleeve the Seasonic ones. The 24/18/10 pin is sort of a pita because of all the crossing cables, but at least you can make the motherboards side look neat. I had to make one up 3" shorter because I'm running r-atx and it's a shorter distance to the mobo connector.


----------



## nezff

There are two different style 8 pins that come with the seasonic


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> There are two different style 8 pins that come with the seasonic


You should quote the post you are referring to.








And actually, there is an 8pin and 4x2pin.


----------



## hammerforged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voldomazta*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I have an Platnum 860w and I want to ask the guys here who have bought cables from moddiy.com because I think there's a problem with one of my cables, specifically the extra 8pin EPS one. I compared the stock cable for this slot with the one moddiy made and they are not alike, see picture:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, the cables are moved one slot to the right. Now I don't want to go complaining to them for something unless I was sure it wont work, because they said before that they have done this kind of cable for many Seasonic PSU owners already so I was thinking that how they made it will work too.
> I know nothing about PSUs but common sense tells me if I plug this in something bad will happen to my motherboard is that right?
> *Edit:*
> Moddiy.com replied and said that this is fine since it'll still have the same output nonetheless. They also said that newer batches of these cables also have the same orientation of cables as their modded one. Is this true? Should I be anxious?
> Another look:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Should be fine. All the top cables are +12 and all the bottom are COM

Just check that when inserting into the psu that all the pin are actually connected to pins on the psu. If you have a digital multi meter thats the best way to test the voltage output to make sure its correct.


----------



## voldomazta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *voldomazta*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I have an Platnum 860w and I want to ask the guys here who have bought cables from moddiy.com because I think there's a problem with one of my cables, specifically the extra 8pin EPS one. I compared the stock cable for this slot with the one moddiy made and they are not alike, see picture:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, the cables are moved one slot to the right. Now I don't want to go complaining to them for something unless I was sure it wont work, because they said before that they have done this kind of cable for many Seasonic PSU owners already so I was thinking that how they made it will work too.
> I know nothing about PSUs but common sense tells me if I plug this in something bad will happen to my motherboard is that right?
> *Edit:*
> Moddiy.com replied and said that this is fine since it'll still have the same output nonetheless. They also said that newer batches of these cables also have the same orientation of cables as their modded one. Is this true? Should I be anxious?
> Another look:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be fine. All the top cables are +12 and all the bottom are COM
> 
> Just check that when inserting into the psu that all the pin are actually connected to pins on the psu. If you have a digital multi meter thats the best way to test the voltage output to make sure its correct.
Click to expand...

May I ask where you got this file? If what you're saying is true, which it probably is, then all of the top pins on this slot:










are all 12v and all bottom are COM, then it's really not important if the 8pin cables are centered on the 12pin connector or flushed to the left. Thanks, that clears out some of my anxiety.


----------



## hammerforged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voldomazta*
> 
> May I ask where you got this file? If what you're saying is true, which it probably is, then all of the top pins on this slot:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are all 12v and all bottom are COM, then it's really not important if the 8pin cables are centered on the 12pin connector or flushed to the left. Thanks, that clears out some of my anxiety.


User manual: PDF Link

I had to research it as well because I have some moddiy cables coming my way too. Just make sure that the psu end connector actually has the connectors in the new spots as well. Should be fine since it is an aux cpu/pcie port. So it should have all the connectors.


----------



## v1ral

Here is my submission..
I've installed it in my HAF 932 and some of the cables are fairly too shortly, luckily I had my old NZXT extension. I don't understand why Seasonic made the cables such a pain *24 pin is weird, etc. Made wire up my case take a bit longer and I had to think more about where the heck I was gonna put what and where. But it turned out good,

Later on down the line I will have a MODDIY kit in there, prices seems pretty good.. 160.00 for the whole kit with some extra length as well...


----------



## Zantrill

Got ya added... and welcome!


----------



## psyside

Did anyone managed to pass the previous no go point with this PSU's regarding overclocking?

Example,

[email protected] - 1.*35* absolute minimum for stability > Platinum = 1.34? if you guys did not test this, please anyone who knows good his CPU/GPU do this test for me! thanks in advance








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Here is my submission..
> I've installed it in my HAF 932 and some of the cables are fairly too shortly, luckily I had my old NZXT extension. I don't understand why Seasonic made the cables such a pain *24 pin is weird, etc. Made wire up my case take a bit longer and I had to think more about where the heck I was gonna put what and where. But it turned out good,
> Later on down the line I will have a MODDIY kit in there, prices seems pretty good.. 160.00 for the whole kit with some extra length as well...


Got HAF 932 as well, did you *have to* use the extensions?


----------



## hammerforged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Did anyone managed to pass the previous no go point with this PSU's regarding overclocking?
> Example,
> [email protected] - 1.*35* absolute minimum for stability > Platinum = 1.34? if you guys did not test this, please anyone who knows good his CPU/GPU do this test for me! thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got HAF 932 as well, did you *have to* use the extensions?


Im not sure I understand whats going on with this. I can test mine if youd like. Just let me know what I need to do! Thanks!


----------



## Gr0ve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> Im not sure I understand whats going on with this. I can test mine if youd like. Just let me know what I need to do! Thanks!


I think he's asking if anyone has been able to achieve the same OC with a lower voltage coming from a previous power supply to a Seasonic Platinum series.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gr0ve*
> 
> I think he's asking if anyone has been able to achieve the same OC with a lower voltage coming from a previous power supply to a Seasonic Platinum series.


Correct!


----------



## Zantrill

Hey guys... just added the Fanless 520W and the 660W/760W PSU's to the club!


----------



## man from atlantis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Hey guys... just added the Fanless 520W and the 660W/760W PSU's to the club!


what about 400 and 460W siblings ?


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man from atlantis*
> 
> what about 400 and 460W siblings ?


I don't think they are out yet? I'll post them when they are official on the Seasonic site.









If you are talking about the "X" ones... they are not platinum and there is already a club for the "X"'s


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gr0ve*
> 
> I think he's asking if anyone has been able to achieve the same OC with a lower voltage coming from a previous power supply to a Seasonic Platinum series.


Anyone can answer this? thanks!


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Anyone can answer this? thanks!


From my experience the answer would be no. Although the 3 PSUs I've used to my rig have been the 1000w Seasonic, 860w Seasonic and a 550w Antec. The Antec was a platinum rated PSU though and it ran at the same volts as the other two when OCd. It _might_ make a difference if you came from a bronze or just 80 plus rated PSU but I doubt the difference would be much if anything.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> From my experience the answer would be no. Although the 3 PSUs I've used to my rig have been the 1000w Seasonic, 860w Seasonic and a 550w Antec. The Antec was a platinum rated PSU though and it ran at the same volts as the other two when OCd. It _might_ make a difference if you came from a bronze or just 80 plus rated PSU but I doubt the difference would be much if anything.


Yes i would come from bronze rated PSU like 4 years old already, you cant see difference because you used high end class PSU's...


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Yes i would come from bronze rated PSU like 4 years old already, you cant see difference because you used high end class PSU's...


I still don't really see it doing much. All the ratings mean is how much energy is being lost to heat, not how much voltage is reaching components. I mean you might see a tiny difference because the Seasonics will use better internal components but I'm doubtful you'll get a better OC just because of the PSU. I would think the CPU would be the main factor in what voltage is needed. I might be wrong though, this is all just my guess so don't take it too seriously until someone that actually knows these things comments.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> I still don't really see it doing much. All the ratings mean is how much energy is being lost to heat, not how much voltage is reaching components. I mean you might see a tiny difference because the Seasonics will use better internal components but I'm doubtful you'll get a better OC just because of the PSU. I would think the CPU would be the main factor in what voltage is needed. I might be wrong though, this is all just my guess so don't take it too seriously until someone that actually knows these things comments.


I doubt that i have so bad luck, i had crap GTX260 overclocking wise, 4870 crap, GTX295 crap, 2x 5870 crap, 6970 crap, 5870 crap, GTX680 average (bellow average) and now average 7950, i bet my PSU is holding me back.


----------



## Gr0ve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> I doubt that i have so bad luck, i had crap GTX260 overclocking wise, 4870 crap, GTX295 crap, 2x 5870 crap, 6970 crap, 5870 crap, GTX680 average (bellow average) and now average 7950, i bet my PSU is holding me back.


I have an X650 and my 2500K needs ~1.4V to hit 4.5GHz. My Phenom II X3 740 needed somewhere around 1.4-1.5V for a 400-500MHz OC. And my Athlon II X4 620 needed(I didn't thoroughly test this CPU so take this with a grain of salt) ~1.5V to hit 3.0GHz.

As great as high-end SeaSonics are, they won't necessarily get you a higher OC. I would think it's possible that a better PSU could get you better OCs because of ripple suppression and the like but don't think it's guaranteed.


----------



## cravinmild

ive read that "dirty power" from a lower quality psu can cause issues including unstable oc to components which would be stable with a higher quality psu..... who knows for sure as ive never seen proof


----------



## v1ral

I got a quick question.
How would I go about getting a complete stock set of cables for my 1k Watt Platinum?
I want to sleeve the cables, I've got a quote from Moddiy but it would only come with 1 set of PCIe cables.

At least with this, I can just snag a bunch of paracord and sleeve away, or I can just go through with the Moddiy and pay close to 200 bucks *including the cables they wouldn't do.
I've got black extensions I was thinking of grabbing some of the same NZXT ones but in red but they don't make the 8 pin ones in red, so I can just swap out cables with all the hassle of doing a total sleeving job.

So far this psu is working great...

I don't know if it's just me or something, but when I touch my psu when my side window is off it's pretty warm to the touch even at idle. Should I be alarmed at all, I've looked at the psu fan area and it seems to be spinning how ever I can't notice it ramping up or anything...
Is it safe to say that my psu won't blow up like my last psu did?....

Also I am kind of confused about the hybrid and normal mode, I know what and when they activate but this heat issue has got me worried.
If it's nothing to worry about then okay cool, but if it's something to worry about I want to hear from other users here!!

Shashooots


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I got a quick question.
> How would I go about getting a complete stock set of cables for my 1k Watt Platinum?
> I want to sleeve the cables, I've got a quote from Moddiy but it would only come with 1 set of PCIe cables.
> At least with this, I can just snag a bunch of paracord and sleeve away, or I can just go through with the Moddiy and pay close to 200 bucks *including the cables they wouldn't do.
> I've got black extensions I was thinking of grabbing some of the same NZXT ones but in red but they don't make the 8 pin ones in red, so I can just swap out cables with all the hassle of doing a total sleeving job.
> So far this psu is working great...
> I don't know if it's just me or something, but when I touch my psu when my side window is off it's pretty warm to the touch even at idle. Should I be alarmed at all, I've looked at the psu fan area and it seems to be spinning how ever I can't notice it ramping up or anything...
> Is it safe to say that my psu won't blow up like my last psu did?....
> Also I am kind of confused about the hybrid and normal mode, I know what and when they activate but this heat issue has got me worried.
> If it's nothing to worry about then okay cool, but if it's something to worry about I want to hear from other users here!!
> Shashooots


Antron Electronics, ask for George.
They make stock seasonic cables.

http://www.antronelectronics.com/


----------



## rpch

Hi! I would like some opinions on which of these psu to buy, a Seasonic X-760w or Seasonic P-660w.

My first choice was the x-760w but then I saw the P-660w, both are almost in the same price bracket. I'm just worried if the 660w would suffice with my rig(see below)

Here's my build:

Processor: Intel i5 3570k
Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Gene
Ram: Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer or Corsair Dominator GT 2x4gb 1600/1866
Gpu: Asus 7950 DC2T 3gb version 1
HDD: Seagate Barracuda XT 2tb (planning to add one in the future)
80gb (for torrent)
SSD: Samsung 830 128gb (also planning to add one in teh future)
Psu: Seasonic X-760w or Seasonic P-660w
HSF: gonna stick with the stock for awhile, my budget is tight right now but maybe I would go for an H80i? any suggestions?
Case: Silverstone TJ08-E


----------



## Lizard-Brain

As long as you don't add a second GPU you should consider the Seasonic Platinum 520. That's more than enough for your components. If you don't like it then obviously the 660 would suffice.


----------



## nezff

have any of you guys taken apart your seasonics? Im wondering specifically on the platinum or x series. Thinking of how hard it would be to paint the fan grille etc..


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> have any of you guys taken apart your seasonics? Im wondering specifically on the platinum or x series. Thinking of how hard it would be to paint the fan grille etc..


My only problem with doing stuff like that is voiding the warranty. I mean these things have a 7 year warranty, I'd hate to void mine just so it looks a little nicer.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> have any of you guys taken apart your seasonics? Im wondering specifically on the platinum or x series. Thinking of how hard it would be to paint the fan grille etc..


I would like to know as well. I recently partially disassembled mine but ran out of time and had to stick it back together. I got the fan/top off OK but the main housing it seems there were some screws somewhere I couldn't see.

Instructions or pics would be very helpful.

Absolutely not worried about warranty.








I wrapped mine in vinyl CF but would rather paint it for more complete coverage.


----------



## Starbomba

Can i be added in the list? As i'm doing Int. shipping it is not yet in my hands, but i can't wait for my first fully modular PSU


----------



## Zantrill

Got ya added Starbomba, and welcome!


----------



## Starbomba

At long last, it arrived!

It radiates quality from every corner. Even as the box arrived in a less-than-desired state even as it was inside a lightly padded and bigger box, it survived international shipping.

Curious thing, all my PSU's have been Seasonic-based (Antec TruePower New 750w, Corsair TX750v2), but this one is a true Seasonic. And for $200, it was a steal, considering it is now $220, and i saw it go as high as $290

I'll set it up this weekend, i need to clean throughly my case in order to fit this into it.


----------



## Zantrill

Congrats!


----------



## cravinmild

Just seeing those pics and reading your post reminded me of the same feelings I had getting this unit


----------



## rpch

Just bought this beast last week! Add me on the owners list!












unfortunately the last stock of the P-660 was reserved when I came to the store.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> At long last, it arrived!
> It radiates quality from every corner. Even as the box arrived in a less-than-desired state even as it was inside a lightly padded and bigger box, it survived international shipping.
> Curious thing, all my PSU's have been Seasonic-based (Antec TruePower New 750w, Corsair TX750v2), but this one is a true Seasonic. And for $200, it was a steal, considering it is now $220, and i saw it go as high as $290
> I'll set it up this weekend, i need to clean throughly my case in order to fit this into it.


nice. How bout getting one for $189 like I did from amazon.


----------



## cravinmild

what a wonderful pile of boxes,


----------



## Zantrill

Welcome *rpch*! Got ya added. You'll have to tell us how Seasonic's newest edition to the Platinum's works out.


----------



## rpch

I'm not sure but I think my psu's got little ants inside tsk tsk


----------



## rpch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Welcome *rpch*! Got ya added. You'll have to tell us how Seasonic's newest edition to the Platinum's works out.


I think 760w is a little overkill for my system. Would've chosen the 660w but the last stock was reserved.

Thanks for adding me!


----------



## NinjaSushi2

So does anyone have a pinout diagram for the 1000W PSU? As soon as I get my PC to boot I'll post a picture of mine. Had it for a few months but I just haven't joined any clubs.


----------



## kesawi

My Seasonic Platinum 860W PSU. Had the first one blow up on me 2 hours after installing it, but the replacement has been rock solid. Rig specs in sig.


----------



## Zantrill

Got you added, and welcome kesawi!


----------



## Basilius

I just got a Seasonic 400w Platinum fanless (SS-400FL2), and there is buzzing/electrical noise when the power supply is plugged in (but computer off). However when I turn the computer on, the buzzing seems to go away, and it becomes silent. But when I turn the computer off, it starts buzzing again.

Should I return it? I'm worried that the buzzing might be a sign of electrical problems.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003ZWQXUQ/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


----------



## Gr0ve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBS12*
> 
> I just got a Seasonic 400w Platinum fanless (SS-400FL2), and there is buzzing/electrical noise when the power supply is plugged in (but computer off). However when I turn the computer on, the buzzing seems to go away, and it becomes silent. But when I turn the computer off, it starts buzzing again.
> 
> Should I return it? I'm worried that the buzzing might be a sign of electrical problems.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003ZWQXUQ/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


"Coil whine" to some people. Correct me if I'm wrong but I'm 99% sure it's just a coil inside of an inductor vibrating. You could return it but it seems to be quite common and I haven't heard anywhere that it's an issue or an indication of an issue so I imagine it would be utterly pointless. Some people say it goes away with time but I can't really say for sure.


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBS12*
> 
> I just got a Seasonic 400w Platinum fanless (SS-400FL2), and there is buzzing/electrical noise when the power supply is plugged in (but computer off). However when I turn the computer on, the buzzing seems to go away, and it becomes silent. But when I turn the computer off, it starts buzzing again.
> 
> Should I return it? I'm worried that the buzzing might be a sign of electrical problems.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003ZWQXUQ/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


Fine, goes away on GPUs which have coil whine. Same idea. Wait a month or two, leave it on over night for awhile, see if it goes away after X amount of hours after it being on.


----------



## cravinmild

id send it back if it bothers you. Lots of peeps can get the product replaced because of coil whine... not all but enough. You are going to have this unit for as long as there is warranty right... well warranty just started and you may have coil whine for years to come. Most online venders allow for free return shipping on defective products in the first month or at least replace the unit (Upayshipping) no cost to you. B&M store just return it in person. Then again it might just go away too


----------



## Booty Warrior

Looky what Mr. UPS man dropped off for me today!


Spoiler: Le Pics

































It's sooo pretty. And it has that new PSU smell!

May I join this league of extraordinary gentlemen?


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

I just got my 660W in today too, Booty Warrior. Got it for $98 AR from Newegg (paid taxes since I'm in Cali). Awesome price. I had the 860W a while ago and loved that thing.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*
> 
> I just got my 660W in today too, Booty Warrior. Got it for $98 AR from Newegg (paid taxes since I'm in Cali). Awesome price. I had the 860W a while ago and loved that thing.


Haha, I caught the Shellshocker too!

$89.99 after rebate (no tax







) for one of the best PSUs on the planet? Hells yeah!


----------



## Zantrill

Got ya added Booty Warrior. And welcome. Since you are our first 660 owner... let us know how well it performs for you.









@H4rd5tyl3, send a pic when you get your 660 and I'll add ya.


----------



## adi518

Anyone with a 760w? I'm trying to find out how it compares to the 860 and 1000 versions, dimension-wise. From the few pictures I found it seems a little smaller (like the parallel gold x-760 and lesser). The thing I'm not so keen about with the really big-watt power supplies is their size. I like my gold x-560 dimensions, they're perfect. I'm just wondering if the 760 platinum is the same or bigger.

Also, anyone knows if it should be easy (and how) to remove the labels Seasonic put near the sockets? It makes it look "unclean" (aesthetic wise).


----------



## Zantrill

rpch owns one.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1264890/official-seasonic-platinum-series-owners-club-just-added-520w-fanless-and-the-660w-760w-psus/320_20#post_18904685


----------



## adi518

He shall be receiving a PM soon.









Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Zantrill

Anytime!


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Got ya added Booty Warrior. And welcome. Since you are our first 660 owner... let us know how well it performs for you.


Oooh, I feel like a pioneer! So far so good!

It had a very, _very_ faint high-pitched "squeal" when plugged in, but it was only _barely_ audible when it was outside of my case if I put my ear right up to it. I can't hear it at all now that it's installed and of course the fan is dead silent.
I'll be encoding about 750GB of uncompressed footage overnight on it to break it in


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> Oooh, I feel like a pioneer! So far so good!
> 
> It had a very, _very_ faint high-pitched "squeal" when plugged in, but it was only _barely_ audible when it was outside of my case if I put my ear right up to it. I can't hear it at all now that it's installed and of course the fan is dead silent.
> I'll be encoding about 750GB of uncompressed footage overnight on it to break it in


Very nice. Tell us how it does. The more info on new products is very welcomed here.... good or bad.


----------



## adi518

Looks like I got my answer from Newegg. I compared the 760 platinum dimensions to the x-750 (gold) and it's exactly the same so should be exactly same size as my current x-560. The x-560 is capable of 700w easy but, I dunno, everything has a purpose after all, doesn't it?


----------



## Zantrill

You can't pay much attention to PSU watts and trying to equal it out. My PSU is a 860 and my UPS is a 600W. It has a read out, and with all I have in my sig rig with games maxed out, I never see my UPS read more than 500W


----------



## cravinmild

I flipped the psu at the bottom of the case because I didn't like the logos/tech stuff printed. The fan faces upward into my case, not at the intake in the bottom of the case. I like to see PLATINUM when I look in the window, way nicer









LOL @ "has that new psu smell"









Honestly, ive still not heard my psu fan come on, dead quiet


----------



## Zantrill

NM... scratch this.... ^ is wrong. If it fits at the bottom, you should read what he does not like. Never send heated air into your riig


----------



## cravinmild

Looks like this



Clean and simple


----------



## Zantrill

in this case, the fan would be blowing the air into your rig. However, since the fan would rarely be active with our PSU's, it wouldn't hurt I guess. But I only know this to be true with the 1000 and 860.


----------



## rpch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> He shall be receiving a PM soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


Replied to your PM


----------



## adi518

Thanks. Looks like a bizarre move on Seasonic's part. I don't get why they keep printing the labels near the connectors instead of supplying you with a sticker (like Silverstone does). Because what basically happens is when you want to run the psu inverted, all labels show up wrong by default. Anyone managed to remove them?


----------



## protzman

Anyone have a diagram of the wires?
Thx and + rep


----------



## Zantrill

Wait, I have to back step a second. Do PSU fans blow out or in? hmmm... My fan never comes on so I can't check it that way.


----------



## Gr0ve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Wait, I have to back step a second. Do PSU fans blow out or in? hmmm... My fan never comes on so I can't check it that way.


Intake. All you need to do is look at a picture of the fan to tell.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> Clean and simple


]


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Quote:
[QUOTE



Originally Posted by *cravinmild* 

Looks like this



Clean and simple[/QUOTE]



Wow that is nice!!!.....


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gr0ve*
> 
> Intake. All you need to do is look at a picture of the fan to tell.










Thanks. I have no idea why I forgot this.


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I have no idea why I forgot this.


Yeah haha, that reminds me, I read couple of reviews of fans on newegg and they dock eggs because it's not marked anywhere which way the air goes. Hahahaha, you can tell just by looking at the fan. I love those people who gives themselves a full 5 marks tech levels on Newegg and don't know simple things like that.

Anyways, my 660 Platinum just came in! Ordered it last week when Newegg had it on shell shocker deal for 109. First piece of my brand new build lol.


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot*
> 
> Yeah haha, that reminds me, I read couple of reviews of fans on newegg and they dock eggs because it's not marked anywhere which way the air goes. Hahahaha, you can tell just by looking at the fan. I love those people who gives themselves a full 5 marks tech levels on Newegg and don't know simple things like that.
> 
> Anyways, my 660 Platinum just came in! Ordered it last week when Newegg had it on shell shocker deal for 109. First piece of my brand new build lol.


A fine choice, good sir.









I've put mine to work encoding for hours and gaming over the last couple of days and it's stayed cool to the touch. AFAIK the fan has never even come on.


----------



## rpch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Booty Warrior*
> 
> AFAIK the fan has never even come on.


Mine too. Never heard any noise coming from it


----------



## Zantrill

30 members and counting guys! After almost 8 months since I started this.... it may not be that much to you.... but it was more than I expected.


----------



## cravinmild




----------



## Zantrill




----------



## v1ral

Okay guys I have a question.
A little history lesson:
I've owned a Corsair HX850 psu before it "popped" so I scrapped it and bought the Platinum 1k psu.
Question while owning the Corsair unit I've notice in HWMonitor the values in the +3.3 v part of the voltages was steadily decreasing e.g 3.1 then to 2.xx I forget.
I am noticing my Seasonic unit is doing the same thing, when I first got it it was showing the proper values with a slight variation of course it would show roughly something like 3.3-3.33 so I know it's not so much of an accurate thing to look at. Right now my voltage reading is showing something like 3.22-3.18 and this worries me a whole lot cause before my Corsair unit "popped" it was getting lower and lower.
Should I be worried at all and what could be causing this "degration"?
If this PSU pops on me I will be pissed off cause I changed psu's because of this issue.

My main concern is what is the cause of this, and I really leaning towards getting a lower power sucking system e.g a Sandy/Ivy Bridge system.

Also to add my system is in my Sig.

Thanks for your time...

And it's good to see more and more members here!!!!!!


----------



## Gr0ve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Okay guys I have a question.
> A little history lesson:
> I've owned a Corsair HX850 psu before it "popped" so I scrapped it and bought the Platinum 1k psu.
> Question while owning the Corsair unit I've notice in HWMonitor the values in the +3.3 v part of the voltages was steadily decreasing e.g 3.1 then to 2.xx I forget.
> I am noticing my Seasonic unit is doing the same thing, when I first got it it was showing the proper values with a slight variation of course it would show roughly something like 3.3-3.33 so I know it's not so much of an accurate thing to look at. Right now my voltage reading is showing something like 3.22-3.18 and this worries me a whole lot cause before my Corsair unit "popped" it was getting lower and lower.
> Should I be worried at all and what could be causing this "degration"?
> If this PSU pops on me I will be pissed off cause I changed psu's because of this issue.
> 
> My main concern is what is the cause of this, and I really leaning towards getting a lower power sucking system e.g a Sandy/Ivy Bridge system.
> 
> Also to add my system is in my Sig.
> 
> Thanks for your time...
> 
> And it's good to see more and more members here!!!!!!


Software isn't particularly reliable. HWMonitor is telling me my VCore has hit 1.688V today and that my +5V rail hit 8.440V. I seem to recall it saying that my last X650 was outputting ~13V on the 12V rail. I imagine that if any of those readings were correct then my rig would be dead. Luckily it isn't so pop a chill pill and quit worrying.

Another note, you're never going to get exactly 12V, 5V, or 3.3V on their respective rails. However you should get +/- 3%(or maybe it was 5%) were you to measure it with a multimeter.

Also, I'm pretty sure that SeaSonic made the internals of your old HX850.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gr0ve*
> 
> Software isn't particularly reliable. HWMonitor is telling me my VCore has hit 1.688V today and that my +5V rail hit 8.440V. I seem to recall it saying that my last X650 was outputting ~13V on the 12V rail. I imagine that if any of those readings were correct then my rig would be dead. Luckily it isn't so pop a chill pill and quit worrying.
> 
> Another note, you're never going to get exactly 12V, 5V, or 3.3V on their respective rails. However you should get +/- 3%(or maybe it was 5%) were you to measure it with a multimeter.
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure that SeaSonic made the internals of your old HX850.


Haha.. I knew someone will be saying something like that...
After using the software for quite sometime you can sort of anticipate the deviations between what is right and what is wrong.. obviously these are wrong heck even bios is wrong. With that when I freshly installed the psu it would deviate but not much

Well for things to deviate that much is much more crazy and I understand that everyone's set-ups are different and all that blah-zay-blah-zay.

On the other hand, I guess I'll just wait and see if this thing pops on me if it does then what?...
A practically brand new Power Supply that is one of the top made PSU's ever made slowly degrades or what ever it's doing goes kapoop,

When I installed the power supply the voltages readings was pretty close to there expected values and after using this program and anticipating where the deviations are things would only flutuate up and/or down 1-2, and now it has gone down quite a bit.

Anyways I am gonna end it there and hear what other ppl say.. I may start a new thread as well....

Thanks guys..!!


----------



## Gr0ve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Haha.. I knew someone will be saying something like that...
> After using the software for quite sometime you can sort of anticipate the deviations between what is right and what is wrong.. obviously these are wrong heck even bios is wrong. With that when I freshly installed the psu it would deviate but not much
> 
> Well for things to deviate that much is much more crazy and I understand that everyone's set-ups are different and all that blah-zay-blah-zay.
> 
> On the other hand, I guess I'll just wait and see if this thing pops on me if it does then what?...
> A practically brand new Power Supply that is one of the top made PSU's ever made slowly degrades or what ever it's doing goes kapoop,
> 
> When I installed the power supply the voltages readings was pretty close to there expected values and after using this program and anticipating where the deviations are things would only flutuate up and/or down 1-2, and now it has gone down quite a bit.
> 
> Anyways I am gonna end it there and hear what other ppl say.. I may start a new thread as well....
> 
> Thanks guys..!!


Yeah I'm not really sure why your voltage readings would fluctuate more over time. Could be coincidence. Or maybe you're right that it is degradation but I'm inclined to think that's not the case.

Exactly how big of a fluctuation are we talking about?

On a reassuring note, while there's always a chance for a computer part to die, it's still pretty rare particularly with top of the line PSUs.


----------



## v1ral

While at it would read 3.25 while doing cinebench it would go down to 3.18 that is the lowest I've seen it go so far.
Do you guys think it would be my other hardware?
Maybe the way its wired up, I have all ly fans connected to one Molex connector as well as my pump would that cause too much power draw shock would degrade the power supply over time? Maybe it could be something with my motherboards power delivery degrading over time?

I really don't know what could lead to this, I guess ill have to see what goes on I. The next coming months and hopefully it doesnt pop.
Thanks for your replies.
V1ral


----------



## WorldExclusive

Just installed my 660XP Platinum over the weekend.


----------



## JMatzelle303

Will the 500watt Seasonic Platinum be safe to put in the fractal-design node 304


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> Will the 500watt Seasonic Platinum be safe to put in the fractal-design node 304


Any reason it shouldn't?


----------



## JMatzelle303

i was thinking that there isnt alot of airflow coming from the front 95mm or if i got a downdraft cpu cooler

this is a mini itx case


----------



## CM MR HAF

Hi Seasonic Club

PM me if you're interested in a PSU feedback opportunity with us.


----------



## Shultzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> Anyone have a diagram of the wires?
> Thx and + rep


I'm also in need of a diagram for the 24pin layout. I recently began sleeving my power supply and got one of the pins stuck in the connector. The wire pulled out of the pin and is stuck in the connector. For this reason I am completely redoing the sleeving (plus I need more length for a new build). This happened awhile ago and I sleeved the wires one by one, so I think they're right??? Anyways, I just want a diagram to double check my work. I've been looking all over for a pinout diagram and I have even sent seasonic an email, but haven't gotten a response yet.


----------



## cravinmild

Nvm,


----------



## Shultzy

Alright, so I just took the last couple of hours making up my own diagram for the 24-pin plug on the Seasonic Platinum 1000w power supply. The cable that I have is already sleeved but i'm redoing it because i need longer wires and also I broke one of the pins off in the connector. I've been looking for a pinout diagram for this power supply and have had no luck.

I used the user manual to reference the colors of the wires and type of wire (all my wires are sleeved and i can't see the colors without removing the sleeve). I then followed all of the wires to their corresponding locations on the 10 pin and 18 pin connectors. The pictures are viewed from the top of connector and the clip is also viewed from the top.

I just need to know if this layout is correct becuase i'm not 100% sure.


----------



## rpch

Does anyone knows where to buy another set of modular cables for our psu? I wanna sleeve my cables so bad!


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpch*
> 
> Does anyone knows where to buy another set of modular cables for our psu? I wanna sleeve my cables so bad!


YEP!

Antron Electronics

Ask for George


----------



## UA-Banks

*New 860W or Old 860W*

I was excited to build based on the new SeaSonic 860W platinum model and when it arrived I was thrilled with its great and black appearance. Unfortunately, the original unit I received gave a high pitched whine when the PC was powered off. It pained me, but I decided to exchange it. You gotta love amazon.com. When the new unit arrived, it was clearly not the same PSU although the model numbers are the same. It was not the same design-it was physically smaller, all black and it's cables were flat and un-sleeved (except MOBO power) and all black. I wrote Seasonic and they said this was a newer model. It looks to be built on the 650W frame. This PSUs pin outs are also different&#8230;no more 12 pin PCI-E connectors so I would have to re-wire my whole build and change the custom wires I've ordered.

Does anyone have this new model yet?
Is this the same quality as the original 860W?
Has the 1000W also changed or does it retain the old appearance and pin outs? Maybe I will get the 1000W platinum for $30 more instead.
Should I keep it or go into exchange h*ll?

Please help&#8230;amazon is expecting the old PSU back ASAP.

p.s. I am building a somewhat high end gaming rig with SSD Raid (840pro), water cooling(H100i), SLI (690gtx) and overclocking (3770K 5.0 GHz target).

photo_psus.JPG 29k .JPG file


----------



## NKrader

1000w & 660 here


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> 1000w & 660 here
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I see one PSU and not sure which one it is. Can you have more specific images of both?


----------



## fatlardo

Wooohoooo my darling got me the Platinum 1k!! Will get pics soon.


----------



## cravinmild

Awesome, u will love it


----------



## NKrader

just got the 660 in, now to send it out for 225$ in custom cables then ready to install


----------



## Zantrill

Hi there NKrader! I got you added bud! Welcome to the platinum's!


----------



## gdesmo

Just bought a 660 for my small rig > Crosshair V-8150 cpu-XFX 7970 Black ed. Also have X-1250 only gold though. Will have to make up some custom red and black sleeved cables for it. >  Would love to be added ! Thanx.


----------



## Zantrill

Got ya added gdesmo. And Welcome!


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Hi there NKrader! I got you added bud! Welcome to the platinum's!


did you get 1kw Plat from earlier post aswell?


----------



## Zantrill

Hey NKrader! As I stated above, I will add you to the 1K list when you show a pick of it showing that it is indeed a 1K


----------



## fatlardo

20130219_200434.jpg 2049k .jpg file


Woohooo! please add me


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatlardo*
> 
> 20130219_200434.jpg 2049k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Woohooo! please add me


sorry







I have no idea what you have. Post a good pic please?


----------



## fatlardo

Its the 1k one.







Darn angle, no sticker like the others. I'll see if I can get a better pic.


----------



## Devildog83

My 660 should be here tomorrow, will join as soon as it does and I take pics. I am upgrading from an Ultra LSP 750 as the LSP was just a cheap temp PSU. Can't wait to install my 1st modular PSU.


----------



## Devildog83

I got my SS660,


----------



## Devildog83

I can't usemy sleeved extensions, the thing won't start up with them on. Plus if I even touch the cables neer the where the plug in to the PSU the PC shuts down. Kina frustrated.


----------



## Devildog83

Got it fixed. I think the main power cable was loose.


----------



## fatlardo

Babaam!! Even the box a beauty!

Seasonic 1k.jpg 2096k .jpg file


----------



## Zantrill

Got you added Devildog83. Welcome to the club!


----------



## Zantrill

Added to the list fatlardo. Welcome to you too.


----------



## Devildog83

So what to do with this ungly sticker becuase it needs to be mounted upsidedown?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> So what to do with this ungly sticker becuase it needs to be mounted upsidedown?


Maybe this is the answer.


----------



## Gr0ve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> So what to do with this ungly sticker becuase it needs to be mounted upsidedown?


Wrap that sucker in some 3M carbon fiber vinyl


----------



## gdesmo

Yes wrap it or make a shroud out of plexi and wrap that.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Yes wrap it or make a shroud out of plexi and wrap that.


As you can see, I am no stranger to carbon fiber.


----------



## gdesmo

Yeah I like the way vinyl bends and conforms with a little heat.


----------



## killer121

got my 660w today, but i am experiencing coil whine , does this happen to anyone?
and would it help to do some burn in?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer121*
> 
> got my 660w today, but i am experiencing coil whine , does this happen to anyone?
> and would it help to do some burn in?


I have not, mine is a SS 660 XP 2, you may be able to RMA this and get it fixed or get them to send you the 2nd version. I hear it's a common problem with these.


----------



## killer121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have not, mine is a SS 660 XP 2, you may be able to RMA this and get it fixed or get them to send you the 2nd version. I hear it's a common problem with these.


i think mine's a xp2 version as well , and it whine even only with the psu power on
i thought they would have solved it since the x series


----------



## fatlardo

I have no coil whine either, but mine is the 1k version. I would definitely contact for RMA.


----------



## Devildog83

I guess a lot of people have RMA'd theirs for the same reason. Most people say it's when the PC is off. It's not dangerous from what I hear but annoying. It does look like you have the XP2


----------



## Gr0ve

I understand coil whine is annoying and everything but you end up paying the price of shipping it to them and in return, after a week or two, you get a refurbed unit that may or may not have the same issue. How does that seem worth the hassle?


----------



## Zantrill

*Sea Sonic Rep*, Please read about the 660 owners comments here and respond. I will now send you a PM. Thank you.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi Everyone, apologies for joining late. (thank you Zantrill for the PM)
For the coil whine issue, can you please try first to ENABLE the ErP/EuP in the BIOS and if you have Audio Always On, please disable.
If this does not resolve the issue, please send a PM to me and I will try to resolve it for you as soon as possible.
Our apologies for any inconvenience this may have caused.
Thank you.


----------



## killer121

Thanks very much for looking into this , i will do some testing tmr with those setting apply


----------



## gdesmo

Welcome, glad to see you are here. Love my X-1250 and Platinum 660. Have no issues whatsoever, though the modular cables for the 660 are kind of cheap for a relatively expensive 660. Sleeved would have been nice, other than that keep on the great work !


----------



## QuietGamer

Hello all. I found this great thread and thought I would share my 520 FL build with the community.

I build this just after Thanksgiving and took advantage of the sales going on at that time.

Specs:
i3770k
asrock Z77 extreme 4 MB
CM 212 Evo cooler
16 gig Kinston Ram (use 8 gig for cashing (sp) feature of the MB) 1600 mhz
Samsung 840 ssd 500 gig
Gigabyte Windforce 7850 2 gig
Seasonic 520 fanless pwr supply
2 Corsair 120 QE intake fans
1 Corsair 140 QE exhaust fan
Windows 8 64
Corsair 550D case

The 2 intake fans have been corrected since the pics where taken.
All fans are running approx 1000 rpm via MB software.

Running 4.0 overclock on cpu and 1000 mhz on the 7850.

Temps avg 50C on cpu and video card during gaming.








Rig is quiet and stable thus far.

I use this computer for gaming (WOT, Civ 5, F1 2012, Dirt 3) and video work ( handbrake, editing ect. ) as I have a mac mini connected via kvm switch for everything else.

Upgrade path in the future.
Video card when the next gen is introduced and a better cpu cooler fan, not that the current one is to loud.


----------



## Hoppo2Def

Here's a pic of my 1000W Platinum. Sign me up...


----------



## iSpark

Received my Seasonic 860w Platinum from Newegg. It appears to be the older model. Smaller all black case, bland looking design, crappy cables.

It may be the same inside the unit, but it's totally different on the outside. Kinda bummed out. :-(

Never knew they had a major design change on the 860w version, or I would have never ordered it.
My son purchased one 3 months ago and he got the new style, performs great and looks sweet too! Which was what I was hoping to get.
Oh well.....


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdesmo*
> 
> Welcome, glad to see you are here. Love my X-1250 and Platinum 660. Have no issues whatsoever, though the modular cables for the 660 are kind of cheap for a relatively expensive 660. Sleeved would have been nice, other than that keep on the great work !


Thanks Gedsmo. As for the cabling, we changed to the black / flat cabling is because we had many requests for this type of cabling as people say it is better for system builds. Yes, this will limit our customers for individual sleeving but we had to do one or the other.... Sorry.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSpark*
> 
> Received my Seasonic 860w Platinum from Newegg. It appears to be the older model. Smaller all black case, bland looking design, crappy cables.
> 
> It may be the same inside the unit, but it's totally different on the outside. Kinda bummed out. :-(
> 
> Never knew they had a major design change on the 860w version, or I would have never ordered it.
> My son purchased one 3 months ago and he got the new style, performs great and looks sweet too! Which was what I was hoping to get.
> Oh well.....


Not sure what you mean for we had thought at NewEgg only the newest versions were available.


----------



## iSpark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Not sure what you mean for we had thought at NewEgg only the newest versions were available.


Nope. I can take some pics after work with order dates.
Very different PSU's in looks. :-(


----------



## cravinmild

hey all. i am romancing the idea of sleeving my 1000w and was wondering if anyone with a good cam could post some pics of what dual wires into a single slot of the plug looks like and also where the wire (purple i think) splices off the other wire looks like. How was that addressed. I am thinking UV white with red accent wires for the 24pin with white HS. I am currently using a different psu and have the 1000w sitting right now.... no better time i think to tackle it.


----------



## Devildog83

After searching for Platinum or Seasonic labels to buy to cover the ugly spec label I just went with this for now. I might try to create a templet and airbrush the Platinum logo on the side and Seasonic on the top.


----------



## fozzybear

Hi All,

i am thinking about buying the SS-660XP2 tomorrow, but now i read a lot about this coil whine issue.
I thought it was resolved with the release of the XP2 revision, any comments on that ?

another thing that is not clear to me, i see the PSU comes with the ventilator at the top of the PSU, is it a intake or exhaust ventilator?
My case CM690II is for bottom mounted psus and has a mesh at the bottom. I am a little worried about the airflow when i am leaving it with the ventilator facing upwards blowing directly to the ventilators of my GPU respectively sucking the hot air of the GPU in if it is a intake vent, can i just mount it facing to the bottom or will i get any issue with the cabling ?

i would be grateful for clarifying my concerns and helping me making my way into this club








I just returned a corsair HX650 for its chirping sound that drove me crazy and i don't want to have to return a PSU again after a couple of days usage .

regards,

fozz


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fozzybear*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> i am thinking about buying the SS-660XP2 tomorrow, but now i read a lot about this coil whine issue.
> I thought it was resolved with the release of the XP2 revision, any comments on that ?
> 
> another thing that is not clear to me, i see the PSU comes with the ventilator at the top of the PSU, is it a intake or exhaust ventilator?
> My case CM690II is for bottom mounted psus and has a mesh at the bottom. I am a little worried about the airflow when i am leaving it with the ventilator facing upwards blowing directly to the ventilators of my GPU respectively sucking the hot air of the GPU in if it is a intake vent, can i just mount it facing to the bottom or will i get any issue with the cabling ?
> 
> i would be grateful for clarifying my concerns and helping me making my way into this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just returned a corsair HX650 for its chirping sound that drove me crazy and i don't want to have to return a PSU again after a couple of days usage .
> 
> regards,
> 
> fozz


Fans on a PSU are typicaly always intake, with the air flow out the back. Mounting it down is best IMO so you are getting fresh air. The fan has never even come on for me yet but I hear it's very quiet. If you get one with coil whine you can RMA it but I think the newer ones have much less of a chance of that happening. Mine does not have any noise at all yet. Not a peep. This is a top of the line PSU, you can't really go wrong with it.

One more thing, mounting the PSU face down also puts the cables closer to the cable management grommits? SP, for better cleaner look.


----------



## teamrushpntball

Thinking about picking up the 760 platinum in the next few weeks. My current semi-modular corsair is driving me nuts with its cabling.

Now I have a question that may well get me scolded in here, but I'd like an informed opinion even if it is calling me dumb.

I have a TJ07 with my psu mounted on its side in the bottom compartment. Next to it sits a 60mm thick radiator. This radiator is an intake radiator blowing througj the bottom compartment, and currently it hits the back of my psu and has 2cm of space to pass through for 1 of the 4 fans. My question is how hard on the psu would it be to reverse the psu and let the air blow in the radiator and then exhaust through th psu and out its back vents.

A few notes on my loop: 900mm oh radiator space creating a 6c delta under load, which causes my exhaust air from the radiator to generally be between 29-31c.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teamrushpntball*
> 
> Thinking about picking up the 760 platinum in the next few weeks. My current semi-modular corsair is driving me nuts with its cabling.
> 
> Now I have a question that may well get me scolded in here, but I'd like an informed opinion even if it is calling me dumb.
> 
> I have a TJ07 with my psu mounted on its side in the bottom compartment. Next to it sits a 60mm thick radiator. This radiator is an intake radiator blowing througj the bottom compartment, and currently it hits the back of my psu and has 2cm of space to pass through for 1 of the 4 fans. My question is how hard on the psu would it be to reverse the psu and let the air blow in the radiator and then exhaust through th psu and out its back vents.
> 
> A few notes on my loop: 900mm oh radiator space creating a 6c delta under load, which causes my exhaust air from the radiator to generally be between 29-31c.


I can't see that being that bad for the PSU. As long as you aren't exhausting 50C air into the PSU I would think it wouldn't really matter. 30C air is 86F and some people run their power supplies in rooms that are as hot or hotter than that.


----------



## wreckxNeffect

aww yeah mine arrived today, bought one to replace my hx650 which was getting noisy (fan bearing). typically after ordering it went quiet aha, should hook it up to make sure no issues. should I save it for my future build or use it now hmmz


----------



## Zantrill

Got you added wreckxNeffect! Welcome to da club!


----------



## fozzybear

i received my ss-660xp2 yesterday and i went right on to testing it.

First i did a paperclip test, everything perfect, no buzz no whine, fan spinning quietly so i went on replacing my old psu.

At the first power on i could already hear the terribly high pitched whine from the psu (fan doesn't spin due to hybrid mode)







.
checked the bios for ErP/EuP and it was already enabled.

So no joy for me, after two failed attempts to change my psu (1. try HX650, 2. try the ss-660 xp2) i think i will continue using my ****ty CM GX650 from my sig.
fortunately the guys from the shop i bought it from didn't hesitate to offer me my money back (its 145 euros her in bulgaria).

now i am pretty clueless about what other psu i should be looking for since there are not many brands available over here, i finally want some quality psu for my rig


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fozzybear*
> 
> i received my ss-660xp2 yesterday and i went right on to testing it.
> 
> First i did a paperclip test, everything perfect, no buzz no whine, fan spinning quietly so i went on replacing my old psu.
> 
> At the first power on i could already hear the terribly high pitched whine from the psu (fan doesn't spin due to hybrid mode)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> checked the bios for ErP/EuP and it was already enabled.
> 
> So no joy for me, after two failed attempts to change my psu (1. try HX650, 2. try the ss-660 xp2) i think i will continue using my ****ty CM GX650 from my sig.
> fortunately the guys from the shop i bought it from didn't hesitate to offer me my money back (its 145 euros her in bulgaria).
> 
> now i am pretty clueless about what other psu i should be looking for since there are not many brands available over here, i finally want some quality psu for my rig


You got one of the whiners. You could hsve just RMA'd it through Seasonic. They would have fixed it for you. It's a very good PSU but some of them do have a coil whine.


----------



## fozzybear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> You got one of the whiners. You could hsve just RMA'd it through Seasonic. They would have fixed it for you. It's a very good PSU but some of them do have a coil whine.


problem is the local availability, there is no official seasonic dealership or partner here in Bulgaria, so shipping for RMA would be all on my budget. I asked the local seller if i could get a replacement device but he said it needs to be ordered and paid first, so basically he orders a PSU and directly pays it and then resells it to me, its a bit complicated. Seasonic is not a widely known brand here,.. unfortunately.
Ill try my luck with another order someday but right now i am pretty fed up with changing psus ...


----------



## Devildog83

Don't blame you at all.


----------



## wreckxNeffect

Just hooked mine up and I have a slight whine







Can definitely hear with my ear next to it, its not so bad when sitting at my desk (can still hear it slightly or maybe the because I'm looking out for it), but the fact I know its there bugs me.

Might hold off RMA'ing till my new build as it could be my combination of hardware? Or could it go away after a bit like a breaking in period?


----------



## Devildog83

There is a Seasonic Rep who comes in here. The name is Sea Sonic Rep, if you search for him and PM him he might be able to help and answer questions. Search Him.


----------



## drnilly007

I have my Seasonic 660 Platinum (XP2). It does have a low coil whine when plugged (computer not even on) in that you can only hear if it not in a case. My GPU coil whines from it too on full load but my other PSU caused the coil whine to be a little louder than the seasonic.

Its about an inch or less smaller than my old OCZ ZT 650.

I never knew my old PSU was the loudest fan in my system it is very silent now unless I'm folding then the GPU whines.


----------



## JMatzelle303

So the coil whine is not annoying anymore because im looking at either the 660 by seasonic or the HX650 by corsair.

Where did you get psu because I would like to purchase but not sure if I get xp2


----------



## drnilly007

I got it from newegg. No you cant even hear the coil whine from the PSU its really low and only happens when the computer is off but even then you cant hear from inside the case only when its out.

The other GPU coil whine I get is from the gpu being at full load and it happened when I had my other psu only louder.

I noticed in some other posts the seasonic rep said to enable erp in the bios. Im gonna go check and see if I have that option.


----------



## JMatzelle303

Just worried I might get xp1 instead of xp2

Also is coil whine something that means its broken?


----------



## Zantrill

drnilly007, got ya added..







Welcome!


----------



## Starbomba

I have been reading a lot about this "coil whine", but i haven't heard my 1 kw whine not even a bit.

I want to get a 600w one for my HTPC. Is Amazon a safe place to get one that doesn't whine?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I have been reading a lot about this "coil whine", but i haven't heard my 1 kw whine not even a bit.
> 
> I want to get a 600w one for my HTPC. Is Amazon a safe place to get one that doesn't whine?


Yeah, Seasonic actually has this chamber where they test all their power supplies carefully with sound meters, and they pay off the distributors so they make sure that Amazon only gets the good ones.
.
.
.
No, it's random. Also, the extent of any sound varies from sample to sample, and for a lot of people it would be masked by many other computer and ambient sounds, or they may not be sensitive to the frequency (or sitting close enough to the power supply, etc.).


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I have been reading a lot about this "coil whine", but i haven't heard my 1 kw whine not even a bit.
> 
> I want to get a 600w one for my HTPC. Is Amazon a safe place to get one that doesn't whine?


The seasonic rep on here said to enable erp in the bios to kill the whine (BTW its barely noticeable). My mobo has it but anytime I try to enable it, it automatically switches back to disable. So I cannot confirm it fixes the whine issue.


----------



## cravinmild

guess I got luck as I don't hear anything from my psu. Most days the fan does not even turn on, its almost a passive psu lol. I can understand how it could be frustrating as I have a CLC which gargles from time to time, makes me want to pick the pc up and drop it on the floor after a few hours of listening to it.


----------



## GregoryWE

First time SeaSonic customer, just got the SS-660XP2. Annoying constant high pitched coil whine whenever the power supply is powered on







Old power supply was silent.


----------



## LeMakisar

Hi everyone !

I need a little advice ....
I currently own a cosmos 2 and cables from the P1000 are too short for my motherboard (24 pins + 8pins for CPU). So I used extension cables (not crappy ones, came from bitfenix), but 2 weeks ago my CPU 8pins connector melted (the side connected to the extension).

Seasonic will be sending me a new one, but I don't trust extensions anymore.
Apparently Seasonic doesn't provide longer cables, so I was wondering where I could find longer cables ? I suppose for CPU 8pîns it can be found, be the 24 pin doesn't seems standard on the PSU side right ?

Or should I just be crazy and buy another PSU ?









thanks !!


----------



## Ronbob

this is mine just last week. I haven't experienced any issues at all.


----------



## Zantrill

Got ya added Ronbob. Welcome to the club.


----------



## Ronbob

gee thanks.


----------



## Lever Guy

new SS-660XP² owner here. running 4x prime AVX with CUDA cores chomping away with no noise issues whatsoever. very happy with my PSU. crunching SETI/[email protected] i get faint coil whine. it's very faint and isn't constant so i can live with it.



fan is facing the opening for my socket on my motherboard tray to help cool it.


----------



## Zantrill

Got you added as well. Welcome guys.


----------



## mokmoki

Hi everyone,

I was quite unsure where to ask for help - I own a Seasonic M12ii 750w, but seeing as there's no Seasonic Bronze Owner's Club, I hope you don't mind if I post my concern here?

Anyway, I have a brand new build that's only 3 weeks old, but starting 1.5 weeks and forward, I've been having this problem randomly. Sometimes it goes away, sometimes it doesn't. But yesterday night, it never went away so I started to become concerned.

So here's a Youtube video describing my problem:



Any advice on what that is or what might be causing it? Thanks!


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mokmoki*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was quite unsure where to ask for help - I own a Seasonic M12ii 750w, but seeing as there's no Seasonic Bronze Owner's Club, I hope you don't mind if I post my concern here?
> 
> Anyway, I have a brand new build that's only 3 weeks old, but starting 1.5 weeks and forward, I've been having this problem randomly. Sometimes it goes away, sometimes it doesn't. But yesterday night, it never went away so I started to become concerned.
> 
> So here's a Youtube video describing my problem:
> 
> 
> 
> Any advice on what that is or what might be causing it? Thanks!


Some may answer, But I'm going to contact our Seasonic Rep for you.


----------



## mokmoki

Hey, thanks! I was impressed that Seasonic Reps are monitoring OC forums, turns out you were the one who contacted them. Shame it took me 2 hours before I could reply to his PM. Hope to hear from him soon.

Although more feedback from other Seasonic users is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Devildog83

Seasonic was nice enough to send me something to hide the ugly stat sticker. 

Now with the PSU mounted fan down it still looks nice. They 2 of these, 4 case badges and 4 quality control badges. Don't know why I would want QC badges but I what the heck I won't complain.


----------



## cravinmild

god I want that sticker.


----------



## Ronbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Seasonic was nice enough to send me something to hide the ugly stat sticker.
> 
> Now with the PSU mounted fan down it still looks nice. They 2 of these, 4 case badges and 4 quality control badges. Don't know why I would want QC badges but I what the heck I won't complain.


I also want those stickers...


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Seasonic was nice enough to send me something to hide the ugly stat sticker.
> 
> Now with the PSU mounted fan down it still looks nice. They 2 of these, 4 case badges and 4 quality control badges. Don't know why I would want QC badges but I what the heck I won't complain.


Wow, nice stickers! I'd love to get the side sticker as well.


----------



## Devildog83

I guess I could have a drawing for the last sticker







or you could ask the Sea Sonic Rep and he might help.


----------



## Zantrill

I do like that sticker.


----------



## Devildog83

The rep said he would get me more so I will do what I can to get the Platinum sticker to who ever wants one.


----------



## Devildog83

This is proof positive that I am a crazy old man right.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> This is proof positive that I am a crazy old man right.


Put me down a sticker if you can.









Also, that scope is pretty awesome. I _just_ got that case in the mail today, mine is white though, they are super nice.


----------



## cravinmild

Only if you mounted it on your mouse


----------



## Devildog83

When you get it join the C70 case club, you will love some of the work over there if you haven't seen it yet. I am known as the Carbon Fiber nut there.









P.S. PM me so I can remember you when they show.


----------



## Devildog83

I have presents for members of the platinum club. Ok, it's not like winning your dream rig but what the heck. PM me with an addy and what you would like and I will send it to you.


----------



## z0ki

Add me to the list!

Got a XP-1000 80+ Platinum as per in my sig









Curious ,Who uses hybrid?


----------



## Zantrill

have to go to work. Post a pic and I will add you when I get home.


----------



## Big Elf

I don't bother using hybrid. It's so quiet in normal use that I leave the fan spinning. I've still to hear the fan speed up and at one point when I overclocked my 580's was showing a draw of 1040W (approx 950W) on my power meter, admittedly for only about 30 minutes.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> have to go to work. Post a pic and I will add you when I get home.


Sure thing mate, Here you go











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Elf*
> 
> I don't bother using hybrid. It's so quiet in normal use that I leave the fan spinning. I've still to hear the fan speed up and at one point when I overclocked my 580's was showing a draw of 1040W (approx 950W) on my power meter, admittedly for only about 30 minutes.


Actually yeah you're right you can never hear it! i've left mine on normal also, I have mine facing downwards though


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Elf*
> 
> I I've still to hear the fan speed up and at one point when I overclocked my 580's was showing a draw of 1040W (approx 950W) on my power meter.


Dem 580's like their juice lol. Using stock cpu but overclocked gpu I can get spikes of 570w when benchmarking. Cant wait to sli







. I do use the hybrid mode. One less thing sucking juice







Honestly I can not tell the fan is on at 50% load.


----------



## Demented

Got my free stuff from Devildog83 today! Thanks for hooking me up!


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Got my free stuff from Devildog83 today! Thanks for hooking me up!


damn right... he sent me some stuff to. Going to have to create an honorary members tag. Hmmm... you get one too Dem for your vid.... I'm thinking bold and red...


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> damn right... he sent me some stuff to. Going to have to create an honorary members tag. Hmmm... you get one too Dem for your vid.... I'm thinking bold and red...


So sad that I've yet to use the PSU. It will probably be another 6 months before I can finally start building again.


----------



## Zantrill

Congrats to Demented and Devildog83 for honorary status! You guys Rock!

Honorary Status is given when someone helps out this club. Do your part.

Also, there is something lurking here on this club... keep checking back for the details. It will be so awesome!


----------



## z0ki

@Zantrill
Did you get my post on the last page mate?


----------



## Zantrill

Got you added z0ki, and welcome! Also... nice setup man. Do a Sig Rig so we can see what kind of build you have. Very nice setup from your pic.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Got you added z0ki, and welcome! Also... nice setup man. Do a Sig Rig so we can see what kind of build you have. Very nice setup from your pic.


Done mate







And thanks!

Still only 90% complete! But i have a lot more to do but my other project is keeping me busy!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Congrats to Demented and Devildog83 for honorary status! You guys Rock!
> 
> Honorary Status is given when someone helps out this club. Do your part.
> 
> Also, there is something lurking here on this club... keep checking back for the details. It will be so awesome!


Thanks Zantrill,

It's not really a problem and I am glad to do it. Quiet Gamers is on the way and RonBob is next.


----------



## Deceit

Love this, I will post a picture some time soon and get in the club.

1000w here.

I won a AX760i in a contest but can't say I'm even tempted to use it, it's sitting on a shelf collecting dust. And as an emergency backup for now.


----------



## Arkheios

Got a 1000w here in my setup, best PSU I've ever had; I'll edit in a picture of it later. Currently @work.


----------



## Zantrill

Can't wait to add you guys!


----------



## Devildog83

What is the best way/place to get sleeved cables for the SS 660? Best price to quality.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> What is the best way/place to get sleeved cables for the SS 660? Best price to quality.


Moddiy sell full sleeved kits and great quality.. pretty cheap and easier then doing it yourself and u can customize the colours. Reason why I say its easier is because the 24pin is strange and hard to sleeve. Or you can sleeve the rest yourself and buy the 24pin separately from moddiy


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Moddiy sell full sleeved kits and great quality.. pretty cheap and easier then doing it yourself and u can customize the colours. Reason why I say its easier is because the 24pin is strange and hard to sleeve. Or you can sleeve the rest yourself and buy the 24pin separately from moddiy


I like the modDiy stuff but the set costs 1.5 to 2 x's the cost of the PSU itself. Do you think a set for the corsair AX series will work? Seasonic makes them both and I can get them from Corsair for $60.


----------



## douglatins

Guys why does the 1000 platinum gets such bad reviews at newegg? I stated to worry after one dude said it fried his mobo and mem. (The ax1200i has some bad reviews too).

Also i own a X760 that i just bought for the following config (i53570k, 16gb, gtx660, 6HDDs), should i sell it since its new and get a plat 860?


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins*
> 
> Guys why does the 1000 platinum gets such bad reviews at newegg? I stated to worry after one dude said it fried his mobo and mem. (The ax1200i has some bad reviews too).
> 
> Also i own a X760 that i just bought for the following config (i53570k, 16gb, gtx660, 6HDDs), should i sell it since its new and get a plat 860?


I don't know. If you check official reviews it gets nothing but praise. I've personally had mine since they were first released and have not had any issues. I love this PSU.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins*
> 
> Guys why does the 1000 platinum gets such bad reviews at newegg? I stated to worry after one dude said it fried his mobo and mem. (The ax1200i has some bad reviews too).
> 
> Also i own a X760 that i just bought for the following config (i53570k, 16gb, gtx660, 6HDDs), should i sell it since its new and get a plat 860?


While i do read those kinds of reviews, i don't take too much attention to them. Mostly the people there are either raving or complaining, and the complainers sometimes win. Even if a product is totally awesome, there are bound to be duds in every line, and some people forget that fact.

My own 1 Kw Platinum has been nothing but stellar ever since i bought it in december last year. While it may not have been enough time to truly see if there's any problem, so far i haven't experienced any kind of issue, especially the coil whine that is kind of common on these, especially if you purchase a v1 PSU.

About the other PSU, i'd keep it. THere's little sense to upgrade from gold to platinum, and you already place little load on your current PSU so it shouldn't be a problem if you keep it.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I like the modDiy stuff but the set costs 1.5 to 2 x's the cost of the PSU itself. Do you think a set for the corsair AX series will work? Seasonic makes them both and I can get them from Corsair for $60.


Corsair sleeved cables do not work with seasonic psu's unfortunately. I ordered mine and it only cost 200 bucks pretty cheap value imo. I got mine sleeved with some cables mixed with white black and blue


----------



## Zantrill

...


----------



## zalbard

I recently had an _absolutely awesome_ Seasonic RMA experience.

So... the fan of my SS-860XP did not want to stay off during idle, spinning up and down every few minutes. I decided to RMA.
After a few quick emails, everything was arranged.
I packed up everything in a box and brought it to a post office on _Thursday_. The parcel had to go across the whole Germany.
I was hoping it would be received on _Friday_.
_Saturday_ and _Sundays_ are days off, I relax and wait.
Monday, 9am. Someone is knocking on my door - a postman! I was a bit surprised to see him bring me the same box I shipped my unit in on Thursday. At first I even thought it might be returned...
But nope! I open it up, and it contains a sealed box with a brand new PSU! And it's an improved 2013 version, which is 3 cm shorter and comes with all black cables. Whisper quiet, too!

So happy! By far the fastest and the most painless RMA experience I've ever had! Thanks, Seasonic!


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> I recently had an _absolutely awesome_ Seasonic RMA experience.
> 
> So... the fan of my SS-860XP did not want to stay off during idle, spinning up and down every few minutes. I decided to RMA.
> After a few quick emails, everything was arranged.
> I packed up everything in a box and brought it to a post office on _Thursday_. The parcel had to go across the whole Germany.
> I was hoping it would be received on _Friday_.
> _Saturday_ and _Sundays_ are days off, I relax and wait.
> Monday, 9am. Someone is knocking on my door - a postman! I was a bit surprised to see him bring me the same box I shipped my unit in on Thursday. At first I even thought it might be returned...
> But nope! I open it up, and it contains a sealed box with a brand new PSU! And it's an improved 2013 version, which is 3 cm shorter and comes with all black cables. Whisper quiet, too!
> 
> So happy! By far the fastest and the most painless RMA experience I've ever had! Thanks, Seasonic!


That is awesome. I thought MSI was good when I had to RMA a 6950 but this is just insane customer service. Really glad I own a Seasonic.


----------



## Deceit

In Seasonic we trust.

Yeah I know, still haven't officially joined the club, I've been a bit lazy with getting pictures uploaded.


----------



## shellbunner

So I have the 1000w Platinum with the old style cables. My friend just ordered a gold 850w and got the new thin black cables. How can I order these for my Platinum?

Thanks


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shellbunner*
> 
> So I have the 1000w Platinum with the old style cables. My friend just ordered a gold 850w and got the new thin black cables. How can I order these for my Platinum?
> 
> Thanks


I have asked the Seasonic rep. and will let you know as soon as I get an answer. Other than that you can get nice sleeved cables from moddiy.com.


----------



## shellbunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have asked the Seasonic rep. and will let you know as soon as I get an answer. Other than that you can get nice sleeved cables from moddiy.com.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shellbunner*
> 
> Cool, thanks.


unfortunately the flat cables will not work with the current 1000w. You will most likely have to go with the sleeved option. Much better anyhow.


----------



## Big Elf

Is anyone running a pair of the P1000s? I've tried wiring just the 'PS On' and a Ground to the second PSU but it doesn't stay on. If I make up a dummy connector wiring up all the Motherboard connections on the second PSU and then connect the PS On and a Ground it starts and stops with the main PSU.

It appears that either I'm doing something wrong or the second PSU needs the pinouts to be populated for the Motherboard connection at the PSU end for it to respond to the PS On signal.


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> unfortunately the flat cables will not work with the current 1000w. You will most likely have to go with the sleeved option. Much better anyhow.


Pretty sure they will.


----------



## shellbunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> unfortunately the flat cables will not work with the current 1000w. You will most likely have to go with the sleeved option. Much better anyhow.


Yea, they do look better, but are probably quite a bit more expensive. Oh well. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Pretty sure they will.


That's what I thought too, but the Seasonic rep told me they don't work with the new 1000w. I guess looking into the exact modle of the PSU will tell the whole story but that's what the rep told me.


----------



## HellionGR

Greeting everyone.

Ok 2 days ago i got a *Platinum 1000* and noticed something very weird.
I was running prime 95 blend yesterday on my PC
*(i7 3770k 4.6 ghz 1.3 Volt* Wcooled with custom WC *1 700 lt/h pump,4 Dimm 16 Gb ram* dom Platinum 2133,
*5 ssds, 1 hdd 7200, 1 GTX 670,5x120 fans wirth leds 1x250 fan all on low rpm)*
The PSU fan was spinning a little just barely on hybrid mode.When i stopped prime fan stopped too.

Today i reran *prime 95* _and_ *furmark* together at 100% stress and it doesnt.spin at all.Its quite colder in the room 5-6o C but that seemed strange to me.(unless the fan is temp controlled too except watt controlled)
The other weird thing is that aida64 monitoring shows Vdrop on the above combo in the 12V line from 12 V to 11.77V.
But 11.77 Rock stable no fluctuation.Is that drop nominal for that low Wattage use ?Didnt measure with polymeter but iguess the reading difference 12.093 at idle to 11.77 at full load should be correct(12.093-11.770 = 0.323/12 x % = 2.7%)
My approximate wattage since i dont have a meter to measure from cord is 400-420W at that Overstress.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HellionGR*
> 
> Ok just got a Platinum 1000 and noticed something very weird.
> I wad running prime 95 blend yesterday on my PC (i7 3770k 4.6 ghz 1.3 Volt Wcooled with custom WC 1 700 lt/h pump,5 ssds 1 hdd 7200 1 Gtx 670,5x120 fans 1x250 fan all on low)
> and the PSU fan was spinning a little just barely on hybrid mode.When i stopped prime fan stopped too.
> Today io reran prime 95 and furmark together at 100% stress and it doesnt.spin at all.IIt quite colder in the room 5-7o C but that seemed weird to me.(unless the fan is temp vcontrolled too except watt usage controlled)
> Th other weird thing is that aida64 monitoring shows Vdrop on the above combo in the 12V line from 12 V to 11.77V.But 11.77 Rock stable no fluctuation.Is that drop nominal for that low Wattage use ?Didnt measure with polymeter but iguess the reading difference 12.093 at idle to 11.77 at full load should be correct(12.093-11.770 = 0.323/12 x % = 2.7%)
> My approximate wattage since i dont have a meter to measure from cord is 400-420W at that Overstress.


The fan is not meant to spin until you hit either 200w load or a 25c temperature whenever you have the Fan control switch in the back of the PSU is in the Hybrid position. If it is in the Normal position, the fan will always spin at a lower speed. If you always want it spinning, just change this setting.

Also, i wouldn't trust software metering for wattage, it is innaccurate more often than not. Still, 11.77v in the 12v rail is still within ATX spec. There is a 5% tolaerance, so you can go from 11.4v to 12.6v without any issue.


----------



## TechJunki

Hey guys I've been thinking about getting a Seasonic platinum series psu for a while and I have a question, thought this would be the best place to ask:

Is it a common problem for the 1000w model to have coil whine? I just bought a Corsair AX860 because it was on sale at NCIX and after reading some excellent reviews I found out its made by Seasonic. I just installed it and damn it has some wicked coil whine. Even when the computer is shut down I can still hear it. I googled it and it seems like its a very common problem with the AX860, honestly I think every AX860 unit has some degree of coil whine from what I've read. I'm going to return the Corsair but still want a platinum psu made by seasonic. What can you guys tell me about the 1000w model? If it doesn't suffer from the coil whine issue then I will definitely pick one up. Also does anyone know if the Seasonic 860w platinum is the exact same as the Corsair AX860 or are there minor differences that could be causing the coil whine? Thanks!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechJunki*
> 
> Hey guys I've been thinking about getting a Seasonic platinum series psu for a while and I have a question, thought this would be the best place to ask:
> 
> Is it a common problem for the 1000w model to have coil whine? I just bought a Corsair AX860 because it was on sale at NCIX and after reading some excellent reviews I found out its made by Seasonic. I just installed it and damn it has some wicked coil whine. Even when the computer is shut down I can still hear it. I googled it and it seems like its a very common problem with the AX860, honestly I think every AX860 unit has some degree of coil whine from what I've read. I'm going to return the Corsair but still want a platinum psu made by seasonic. What can you guys tell me about the 1000w model? If it doesn't suffer from the coil whine issue then I will definitely pick one up. Also does anyone know if the Seasonic 860w platinum is the exact same as the Corsair AX860 or are there minor differences that could be causing the coil whine? Thanks!


I don't know what it is with the coil whine. It's supposed to be very promenent with the SS660 XP that I have but I have never heard it. I have never heard anyone in here complain about the 1000w Seasonic and coil whine but that doesn't mean it doesn't happen.

Why the jump to 1000w? Do you realy need that much power? A 760 can handle most dual gpu systems and the 860 you have can handle more. Don't know what you have but if you don't need it the SS860 is a nice PSU also.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechJunki*
> 
> Hey guys I've been thinking about getting a Seasonic platinum series psu for a while and I have a question, thought this would be the best place to ask:
> 
> Is it a common problem for the 1000w model to have coil whine? I just bought a Corsair AX860 because it was on sale at NCIX and after reading some excellent reviews I found out its made by Seasonic. I just installed it and damn it has some wicked coil whine. Even when the computer is shut down I can still hear it. I googled it and it seems like its a very common problem with the AX860, honestly I think every AX860 unit has some degree of coil whine from what I've read. I'm going to return the Corsair but still want a platinum psu made by seasonic. What can you guys tell me about the 1000w model? If it doesn't suffer from the coil whine issue then I will definitely pick one up. Also does anyone know if the Seasonic 860w platinum is the exact same as the Corsair AX860 or are there minor differences that could be causing the coil whine? Thanks!


Well, my own 1Kw PSU doesn't whine at all, and has never done so. Puchased in november last year. I think this coil issue started on the 760 and 660w models, not sure if it happens on the 860-1000w models.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Why the jump to 1000w? Do you realy need that much power? A 760 can handle most dual gpu systems and the 860 you have can handle more. Don't know what you have but if you don't need it the SS860 is a nice PSU also.


I agree. Do you really need 1 Kw of power? There are other alternatives especially for computers with only 1.-2 GPU's.


----------



## TechJunki

Thanks for the replies. I plan on going sli in the near future so I need the 860 model minimum. I run my cpu and gpus heavily overclocked so I should actually get the 1000w but I think I could get away with the 860. There is only a $40 difference between 860 and 1000w so to be honest I don't care about the price I just want the best one and the one least likely to have coil whine lol. That's why I was curious if anyone knew the differences between the corsair 860 and seasonic 860 if there is any.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechJunki*
> 
> Thanks for the replies. I plan on going sli in the near future so I need the 860 model minimum. I run my cpu and gpus heavily overclocked so I should actually get the 1000w but I think I could get away with the 860. There is only a $40 difference between 860 and 1000w so to be honest I don't care about the price I just want the best one and the one least likely to have coil whine lol. That's why I was curious if anyone knew the differences between the corsair 860 and seasonic 860 if there is any.


Well, even for SLI, 860w is overkill unless you're running VERY highly OCed 480's/580's on a high-end socket (1366/2011) and with everything under water. I could run my current setup with a 750w PSU (and i've done it) but i plan to go trifire later this year.


----------



## TechJunki

I just got a titan, about the same power consumption as a 580, and can use quite a bit more power when overvolted. I haven't got a 2nd card yet but probably will in the next 6 months. My cpu is a 3570k @ 4.5ghz. I definitely wouldn't consider going lower than 860w, especially since these platinum units are so efficient across the whole range. I think I saw a review where the 1000w was 94% @ 30% load or something like that? So being totally overkill with these units is ok, its not like its only 92% efficiency @ high loads which I probably wouldnt reach most of the time.


----------



## cravinmild

Single 580 overvolted and stock CPU I was a hair under 600w.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechJunki*
> 
> I just got a titan, about the same power consumption as a 580, and can use quite a bit more power when overvolted. I haven't got a 2nd card yet but probably will in the next 6 months. My cpu is a 3570k @ 4.5ghz. I definitely wouldn't consider going lower than 860w, especially since these platinum units are so efficient across the whole range. I think I saw a review where the 1000w was 94% @ 30% load or something like that? So being totally overkill with these units is ok, its not like its only 92% efficiency @ high loads which I probably wouldnt reach most of the time.


A Titan does make a difference if you are going to 2 of them. It would help if you posted a sig rig so we could make informed suggestions. I don't think the 1000w has a coil whine from what have heard.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> A Titan does make a difference if you are going to 2 of them. It would help if you posted a sig rig so we could make informed suggestions. I don't think the *1000w* has a coil whine from what have heard.


FTFY


----------



## TechJunki

I exchanged the ax860 (seasonic) for the ax860i (flextronic) and it has no coil whine and so far runs great. I decided Seasonic let me down already so why should I give them another chance with other excellent options available.

BTW just want to say thanks a lot for your excellent advice...... I asked a simple question regarding seasonic power supplies and you guys just answered with a question of whether or not I actually needed an 860w power supply as if I was too dumb to figure that out for myself. Well done.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechJunki*
> 
> I exchanged the ax860 (seasonic) for the ax860i (flextronic) and it has no coil whine and so far runs great. I decided Seasonic let me down already so why should I give them another chance with other excellent options available.
> 
> BTW just want to say thanks a lot for your excellent advice...... I asked a simple question regarding seasonic power supplies and you guys just answered with a question of whether or not I actually needed an 860w power supply as if I was too dumb to figure that out for myself. Well done.


We have no way of kowing how smart or dumb you are, but if you had a sig rig we might know what you have. Everyone here just tries to be helpful to everyone else. You seem to take issue with that so please feel free not to come back if you are going to take that attitude. If you have issues with Seasonic you don't belong here anyhow.


----------



## CalinTM

Soon i will have a platinum 860W, but i want to ask about the san ace 120 fan, how is the noise from this ball bearing fan ?

I RMA my ax760i because of the stupid yate loon ball-bearing fan, making noises.

I used a seasonic x-760 in the past and the PSU didn't had problems with the fan, so i guess seasonic still uses that fine fan silence even on these platinum series ?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> Soon i will have a platinum 860W, but i want to ask about the san ace 120 fan, how is the noise from this ball bearing fan ?
> 
> I RMA my ax760i because of the stupid yate loon ball-bearing fan, making noises.
> 
> I used a seasonic x-760 in the past and the PSU didn't had problems with the fan, so i guess seasonic still uses that fine fan silence even on these platinum series ?


The fan on the PSU is a San Ace, which is one of the best fan-makers. My own PSU barely gets audible under load.


----------



## Rintril

Hi all.

I hope someone can help me with this. After a lot of thinking and searching of what PSU to buy, I ended up buying 3 Corsair AX860. That was not a very good idea







They have all horrible coil whine that makes us all nuts. Earlier PSU's have never had this problem. It's mounted in different systems, some even with UPS with filters. Doesn't matter how I try to mix the systems either. The coil whining is still there. And it's really bad in two of the PSU's.

Before I buyed, I was very unsure of buying Corsair AX860 PSU's or Seasonic 860 PSU's. They are almost the same, but the Corsair's where cheaper. (And now I may see why....). But, now the questions. Corsair AX 860 Platinum and Seasonic 860 Platinum are based on the same build right. But, there are some visible differents. Can someone explain what the differences are? I can see that the Seasonic's have more glue (which is good to prevent coil whine). The Seasonic looks also better built and more neat inside. Looks like there is some component differences also. Is the Seasonic a better built PSU compared to the Corsair? Worth the extra money?

And the most important question:
If I buy Seasonic 860W Platinum, there will be no coil whine?

Pictures:

Corsair AX860
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/AX860/images/in_top3.jpg

Seasonic 860W
http://www.pc-experience.de/Bilder-Reviews/Seasonic5/sonic.20.jpg

http://www.pc-experience.de/Bilder-Reviews/Seasonic5/sonic.23.jpg


----------



## Devildog83

I like the seasonics better but I can't guarrentee there will be no coil whine. Most of the issues I have heard are with the SS660xp but mine has none. I have began to wonder if it's an issue where they need to be broken in a bit, I.E. loaded up good for a while to alow some heat to generate so the parts expand and contract a bit and this might make it go away. I am no electronics expert but I do know that these the platinum PSU's run very cool most of the time and maybe they have never heated up at all.

Just thinking out loud a bit but that's what happens when I think too much.


----------



## HCore

Does anybody know if the Seasonic Platinum PSU's will have any problem with the new Intel Haswell processors?

PSU/Haswell Article Link


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> Does anybody know if the Seasonic Platinum PSU's will have any problem with the new Intel Haswell processors?
> 
> PSU/Haswell Article Link


IMO, it shouldn't be an issue. It's not like the CPU is the only thing that will draw power from the 12v rail. Also, there should be BIOS options to disable those new power options, and if you plan to overclock, you disregard any kind of power saving features as it will eat more power anyways


----------



## Rintril

I think I'm gonna buy Seasonic. But I'm not sure if I should go for the Platinum or Gold series. Some reviews mention electric noise in the Platinum series. Caused by using other components to meet the effency requirements.

Anyone knows more about this? Is this noise really an issue with the Platinum? Or maybe solved on later models? Any other drawbacks for the Platinum? Shorter lifetime etc? If Gold is the safest way, I rather buy that instead of the effency. Hope someone can help me here.

Thanks


----------



## Skar

I was all set to buy one of those 520W Platinum Fanless ... till I heard about the coil issue. Now i dont know.


----------



## cravinmild

what coil issue? Linky please


----------



## Zantrill

Seasonic is a great company that put's out great products. It does not make Seasonic perfect. No company is infallible. If there are problems, I can guarantee Seasonic will help you. No one is above reproach. But don't let a first experience loose your confidants in them. Work with them, and they will work with you. Platinum is the only way to go in my eyes. If you have a product from them that is platinum, and you are unhappy, don't hate my friend, just ask help from our Seasonic Rep here on OCN.. here on this club. Seasonic has a reputation for Customer loyalty.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HCore*
> 
> Does anybody know if the Seasonic Platinum PSU's will have any problem with the new Intel Haswell processors?
> 
> PSU/Haswell Article Link


Sorry we have not updated our website for this information.

The following series from Seasonic are Haswell compatible.
P, X, FL, G
M12II-650, 750, 850


----------



## Skar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> what coil issue? Linky please


Amazon.de has some comments on the 520 complaining about a high frequency whining coming from the coils.


----------



## HCore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Sorry we have not updated our website for this information.
> 
> The following series from Seasonic are Haswell compatible.
> P, X, FL, G
> M12II-650, 750, 850


Thanks for the update.


----------



## CannedBullets

Hey, so how's Seasonic's customer service? The X650 I got was DOA so I had to use my old Corsair TX550M. I'm just asking because I'm afraid my next X650 from Newegg will DOA and that Newegg will deny me another X650.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Hey, so how's Seasonic's customer service? The X650 I got was DOA so I had to use my old Corsair TX550M. I'm just asking because I'm afraid my next X650 from Newegg will DOA and that Newegg will deny me another X650.


Seasonic customer service is great. they will take care of you. PM the REP a couple of posts up and find out.

I thought my ss660 was DOA too but it turns out I just had to push a little harder on the cables to seat them in the PSU and it worked. Not sayin' that's your issue but just thought I would mention it brecause I was sure I had pushed them in hard enough but I did not.


----------



## subyman

Well, I have coil whine on my 660. I already sleeved the cables too... Does seasonic do rmas with just the unit?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Well, I have coil whine on my 660. I already sleeved the cables too... Does seasonic do rmas with just the unit?


Look for the Seasonic Rep in this thread and PM him. He will take care of you no problem. If you don't get an answer PM me and I will help. Great service with Seasonic.


----------



## Lever Guy

i'm surprised they don't coat the chokes at the factory with something to prevent this.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Well, I have coil whine on my 660. I already sleeved the cables too... Does seasonic do rmas with just the unit?


Yes, we can help you. Please send a PM to me with further information about your unit, serial number, etc.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lever Guy*
> 
> i'm surprised they don't coat the chokes at the factory with something to prevent this.


Coating the choke is not necessarily the fix and it may potentially lead to temperature issues.


----------



## Lever Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Coating the choke is not necessarily the fix and it may potentially lead to temperature issues.


ah, i see. i didn't know chokes got hot.


----------



## illitirit

760 plat version here and after trying to find out what is emiting a high frequency noise from my computer. Ive discovered its the power supply. It sounds like a digital chirping.

Im curious though as this is the first computer ive built in a long time... My videocard def has coil whine when its being pushed to the max (7970 amd) , but the sound signature of the card noise vs what the power supply noise is making is completely different.

The noise from the PSU sounds kind of like a high digital frequency, that chirps. Im just trying to understand if this is actually classified as coil whine for PSU and if its the same thing in relation to other components like motherboards and graphics cards.


----------



## HCore

BAM. Seasonic "officially" says the Platinums along with X, G, & M12II series are good to go with the Haswells.

*Haswell Approved*


http://www.seasonic.com/new/twevent20130510.htm


----------



## Zantrill

Is there really a 1200W Platinum coming out soon?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Is there really a 1200W Platinum coming out soon?


Yes
http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page678.htm


----------



## Rintril

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Coating the choke is not necessarily the fix and it may potentially lead to temperature issues.


I'm sorry but thats just ridiculous to say. Never noticed or heard of coils being that hot. At least a couple of small dots on the coils of suitable quality netrual silicon could have solved many noise problems.

The problem is rather that such quality silicone is expensive. But, when that's said. Your products are expensive, and I expect that everything should be taken care of. But still, there has been some shortcuts that we, customers has to struggle with. Can we trust you? I'm in doubt.


----------



## Skullwipe

I hear quite a few people complaining about coil noise, guess I got lucky with my 860w Platinum.


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes
> http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page678.htm


That would be really nice. I currently own AX1200, but Seasonic PSU are really Bentleys among PSUs, I'm drooling all over 1k platinum unit.







Any hints when would 1200 unit be available?

Also I read people complain about coils buzzing etc, I just wonted to add that bad house wiring could be one of reasons causing it. I suggest using different wall outlet (different room) to see if it helps.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki*
> 
> That would be really nice. I currently own AX1200, but Seasonic PSU are really Bentleys among PSUs, I'm drooling all over 1k platinum unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any hints when would 1200 unit be available?
> 
> Also I read people complain about coils buzzing etc, I just wonted to add that bad house wiring could be one of reasons causing it. I suggest using different wall outlet (different room) to see if it helps.


The ripple on the new Super Flower Leadex is even lower then the Platinum only place the Platinum wins over the Leadex is in efficiency

I will take a lower ripple over lower efficiency any day of the week

And calling the Platinum the best there is not really true anymore it might have been true when it came out but not anymore

Seasonic face some very heavy competition from Super Flower and ATNG


----------



## Gorki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The ripple on the new Super Flower Leadex is even lower then the Platinum only place the Platinum wins over the Leadex is in efficiency
> 
> I will take a lower ripple over lower efficiency any day of the week
> 
> And calling the Platinum the best there is not really true anymore it might have been true when it came out but not anymore
> 
> Seasonic face some very heavy competition from Super Flower and ATNG


Sorry for my ignorance, I was not familiar with this PSU?







On the other hand I agree with you, I would take lower ripple aswell. Since you're already well informed maybe you know what to expect from 1200 seasonic unit or we already have even better psu in same class?

Cheers!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorki*
> 
> Sorry for my ignorance, I was not familiar with this PSU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand I agree with you, I would take lower ripple aswell. Since you're already well informed maybe you know what to expect from 1200 seasonic unit or we already have even better psu in same class?
> 
> Cheers!


Here read these two threads

http://www.overclock.net/t/1390866/super-flower-leadex-information-thread
http://www.overclock.net/t/1391520/fractal-design-power-supplies-information-thread


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I will take a lower ripple over lower efficiency any day of the week
> 
> And calling the Platinum the best there is not really true anymore it might have been true when it came out but not anymore
> 
> Seasonic face some very heavy competition from Super Flower and ATNG


I do agree, there isn't enough of a difference between the same Platinum ranges to be easily ignored. I'd also take a lower ripple any day. I did like that they use universal plugs on the PSU, no messing around trying to find which connector goes where, especially on a cramped case.

Also, i love competition. I really hope to see what Seasonic comes up after this. I'm really looking forward to a 1.5-1.6 Kw Platinum PSU with ungodly ripple regulation and voltage stability for those aiming for quad SLI/quadfire. I plan to do trifire on my own PSU, but someday i will do a quad rig just for kicks.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I do agree, there isn't enough of a difference between the same Platinum ranges to be easily ignored. I'd also take a lower ripple any day. I did like that they use universal plugs on the PSU, no messing around trying to find which connector goes where, especially on a cramped case.
> 
> Also, i love competition. I really hope to see what Seasonic comes up after this. I'm really looking forward to a 1.5-1.6 Kw Platinum PSU with ungodly ripple regulation and voltage stability for those aiming for quad SLI/quadfire. I plan to do trifire on my own PSU, but someday i will do a quad rig just for kicks.


I just made this check it out if you have time

http://www.overclock.net/t/1391520/fractal-design-power-supplies-information-thread

The HALE 90 V1 is a Platinum unit well sort of it was made before Platinum was made so it could be called a Platinum as it can reach it so its a grey area


----------



## Lever Guy

it turns out mine has the coil whine as well. only hear it faintly when i'm crunching SETI / [email protected] yes dirty power can cause it. with so many reports on Seasonic units, they need to make a change in the way they make their chokes.


----------



## adi518

Picked a used P760 today.. looks great. One question about the cables... I noticed 2x cpu cables are included which are 1:1 8-pin to 8-pin. Can these be used on an 8-pin GPU? Or is it must to use one of the 4 pcie specific cables supplied? They have the +2 annoyingly come off the edge of the gpu-end connector.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Picked a used P760 today.. looks great. One question about the cables... I noticed 2x cpu cables are included which are 1:1 8-pin to 8-pin. Can these be used on an 8-pin GPU? Or is it must to use one of the 4 pcie specific cables supplied? They have the +2 annoyingly come off the edge of the power supply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can PM the REP who's last post is on page 55. If it were me I would not take any chances of burning up the mobo or GPU but it does seem as though they have the same pins.


----------



## adi518

Who's that? Seasonic rep? This thread only has 28 pages lol. Did you mean 25?

I hate the fact Seasonic don't take sleevers into account. I mean, everybody is sleeving these days.. why make annoying pin-outs? the 12-pin was near perfect!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Who's that? Seasonic rep? This thread only has 28 pages lol. Did you mean 25?
> 
> I hate the fact Seasonic don't take sleevers into account. I mean, everybody is sleeving these days.. why make annoying pin-outs? the 12-pin was near perfect!


I show 56 pages. try the page before this one. I here ya. I am going to have sleeved cables made from modDIY.com


----------



## adi518

I'm not ordering from Moddiy... they're nice, but NOT as good as your own-made cables + mdpc sleeving. Not even close if one's workmanship is good enough.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> I'm not ordering from Moddiy... they're nice but as good as your own-made cables + mdpc sleeving. Not even close if one's workmanship is good enough.


I did think about going MDPC or using paracord and sleeving them myself but that kinda worries me.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Picked a used P760 today.. looks great. One question about the cables... I noticed 2x cpu cables are included which are 1:1 8-pin to 8-pin. Can these be used on an 8-pin GPU? Or is it must to use one of the 4 pcie specific cables supplied? They have the +2 annoyingly come off the edge of the gpu-end connector.


I'm fairly sure the connectors won't even plug into each other due to the plastic cover over the pins being different shapes. If they are the same I wouldn't run them but I guess you're free to try, if you do report back with your results please.


----------



## adi518

I can use the cpu sockets on the psu with the original cpu plugs, but exchange the other end to 8-pin pcie. I'm just questioning the fact it will work properly.

I know for one, that in the X series, where you get a 2x 12-pin sockets or more, you can alter the original layout so ONE socket splits into dual 6+2, meaning one socket = one entire gpu. Moddiy is doing their cables this way. It also means you can SLI on lower models like X-560 without trouble.


----------



## Big Elf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> I can use the cpu sockets on the psu with the original cpu plugs, but exchange the other end to 8-pin pcie. I'm just questioning the fact it will work properly.
> 
> I know for one, that in the X series, where you get a 2x 12-pin sockets or more, you can alter the original layout so ONE socket splits into dual 6+2, meaning one socket = one entire gpu. Moddiy is doing their cables this way. It also means you can SLI on lower models like X-560 without trouble.


Please don't try this. The 8 pin ATX and 8 Pin PCIE plugs are wired differently. Also the 8 Pin ATX has 4 x 12v and 4 x Ground connectors. The 8 Pin PCIE has 3 x 12V and 5 x Ground connectors. Using them incorrectly lets the magic smoke out out of the component.


----------



## adi518

Yeh. I wouldn't, but it sparked my interest whatever Seasonic did on these new sockets.


----------



## adi518

Something I noticed on my new unit. I have both X-560 and P-760 and the X-560 is perfectly assembled, without any gaps in the construction of the unit. BUT... can anyone check their units to see if they have an annoying imperfection such as this:










I'm expecting utter perfection from a 200$ psu. My current X-560 is a perfect unit, so it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Skullwipe

My Platinum-860 has no such issue, but these are different units entirely, unlike the Platinum-860 and 1000 which share most of their parts and are identical on the outside.


----------



## adi518

Well, compared units should be either p-660 p-760 or p-860 (regular width version).


----------



## Skullwipe

Yeah, mine is a SS-860XP.


----------



## adi518

Yeh.. so what I was saying is.. there's an 860 version in the regular size. It's listed on Seasonic's website:

Code:



Code:


Platinum-860 (SS-860XP2 Active PFC F3).

Probably the best one to get if you don't need more than 860w. That's because it's the regular size which can fit pretty much in any case, whereas the "big" 860 can't. The clear downsize though, is the lesser gpu ports.


----------



## Skullwipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Yeh.. so what I was saying is.. there's an 860 version in the regular size. It's listed on Seasonic's website:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Platinum-860 (SS-860XP2 Active PFC F3).
> 
> Probably the best one to get if you don't need more than 860w. That's because it's the regular size which can fit pretty much in any case, whereas the "big" 860 can't. The clear downsize though, is the lesser gpu ports.


I didn't realize there was a size difference, when I purchased this it was the only Platinum PSU other than the SS-1000 that Seasonic had. I can't even find information on the SS-860XP2 on an english language website.


----------



## adi518

I figured some may not notice this, hence posting about it. It's on seasonicusa.com. It's a confusing thing, but if you look closely there's a page for 860-1000 and another for 660/760/860, so it's not the same 860. Tricky little Seasonic.









If you google for the XP2 model, you will find some japanese sites with it. It looks exactly the same as 660/760, only it's labeled "860".


----------



## Skullwipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> I figured some may not notice this, hence posting about it. It's on seasonicusa.com. It's a confusing thing, but if you look closely there's a page for 860-1000 and another for 660/760/860, so it's not the same 860. Tricky little Seasonic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you google for the XP2 model, you will find some japanese sites with it. It looks exactly the same as 660/760, only it's labeled "860".


Yeah, and I can find box dimensions but not dimensions of the actual PSU. I guess the size could matter in a micro atx or HTPC applications.


----------



## adi518

The 660/760/860 are all exactly the same size as X-560/660/760/850. Ideal size for most rigs.


----------



## garf333

There are actually 2 860watt variants of the Seasonic Platinum

The original that came out with the 1KW version P860 XP (link), and the newer standard sized one that came out with the 660/760/860. These are the XP^2s (link).

Was quite confused myself at first when I was shopping around for a PSU...

Based on some of the reviews I've been reading (the 660 watt XP2 and the 1KW XP), it may seem that seasonic has improved on the regulation/ripple going from the first generation XP to the second gen XP2.

Edit: seems the seasonic usa page is down for now (at least for me)


----------



## scansbar

Hello everyone,
I accidentally posted to the wrong thread but wanted to join this one as I'm a new proud owner of the 1000W Seasonic Platinium and all I can say is that it is amazing!!!!
Please add me as a member, actually a proud member!
Talk to you all soon.
Mark


----------



## SolarNova

Greetings.

I actualy made a thread to ask this question, didnt notice this Thread existed lol..owell ill ask here also.

Q: Does the Seasonic Platinum 1000w have ANY issues with coil whine?
Are there any chances of recieving one with coil whine or are they all very well quality checked for it ?

I ask becouse im going to be going SLI GTX 780's with my current rig. My CPU (3930k 4.6ghz 1.36v OC) accoridng to AIDA 64 can pull between 250 and 300w at full load. The 780's together have a TDP of 500w, so i need 800w at minimum. Giving head room for GPU OC'd , other devices, and enough spare wattage to not run at max all the time, im looking at 1000w.

Cheers


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SolarNova*
> 
> Greetings.
> 
> I actualy made a thread to ask this question, didnt notice this Thread existed lol..owell ill ask here also.
> 
> Q: Does the Seasonic Platinum 1000w have ANY issues with coil whine?
> Are there any chances of recieving one with coil whine or are they all very well quality checked for it ?
> 
> I ask becouse im going to be going SLI GTX 780's with my current rig. My CPU (3930k 4.6ghz 1.36v OC) accoridng to AIDA 64 can pull between 250 and 300w at full load. The 780's together have a TDP of 500w, so i need 800w at minimum. Giving head room for GPU OC'd , other devices, and enough spare wattage to not run at max all the time, im looking at 1000w.
> 
> Cheers


1. I haven't heard any complains with coil whine on the 1Kw model. Mine does now whine at all as well. I've heard the issue goes with the 860w model, but the first version only.

2. 1 Kw is way too much for SLI 780's. I have had SLI 470's and Xfire 7950+7970's working just fine on a 750w PSU. The wattage you're calculating is based on a 100% load, which unless you're running BOINC/Folding, it shouldn't be that high. Also, even if it is 500w, you have a 250w headroom for anything else, which should be well within what a 3930k OC'd can eat, and anything else won't even consume even 20-40w of power altogether.

I went with a 1 Kw PSU because i plan to trifire later on, and i run BOINC, where my computer is never under 100% load. Add to that i watercool so everything i have is OCed to the moon and back, and you get a massive power need.


----------



## Zantrill

Got you added *scansbar*. Welcome!


----------



## Skullwipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> 1. I haven't heard any complains with coil whine on the 1Kw model. Mine does now whine at all as well. I've heard the issue goes with the 860w model, but the first version only.
> 
> 2. 1 Kw is way too much for SLI 780's. I have had SLI 470's and Xfire 7950+7970's working just fine on a 750w PSU. The wattage you're calculating is based on a 100% load, which unless you're running BOINC/Folding, it shouldn't be that high. Also, even if it is 500w, you have a 250w headroom for anything else, which should be well within what a 3930k OC'd can eat, and anything else won't even consume even 20-40w of power altogether.
> 
> I went with a 1 Kw PSU because i plan to trifire later on, and i run BOINC, where my computer is never under 100% load. Add to that i watercool so everything i have is OCed to the moon and back, and you get a massive power need.


I got the 860w to SLI GTX 480's, pretty much over kill for any other SLI configuration.


----------



## Big Elf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skullwipe*
> 
> I got the 860w to SLI GTX 480's, pretty much over kill for any other SLI configuration.


Unless you heavily overclock the 780s. I saw 1040W (about 950W draw from PSU) on my Power Meter from a pair of overclocked 580s when running Heaven 3.0.

I've a couple of P1000s and neither suffer from coil whine.


----------



## Skullwipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Elf*
> 
> Unless you heavily overclock the 780s. I saw 1040W (about 950W draw from PSU) on my Power Meter from a pair of overclocked 580s when running Heaven 3.0.
> 
> I've a couple of P1000s and neither suffer from coil whine.


I plan to pick up a 770 when they drop. Only reason I got the 480 is that at $200 it was unbeatable for gaming, Nvidia making the 500 series insane at CUDA prevented the prices from dropping, not sure what will happen with the 600's.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skullwipe*
> 
> I plan to pick up a 770 when they drop. Only reason I got the 480 is that at $200 it was unbeatable for gaming, Nvidia making the 500 series insane at CUDA prevented the prices from dropping, not sure what will happen with the 600's.


Will a GTX 680 backplate fit a GTX 770?

I got one laying around unopened i have been trying to sell for weeks


----------



## Skullwipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Will a GTX 680 backplate fit a GTX 770?
> 
> I got one laying around unopened i have been trying to sell for weeks


No way to tell at the moment, cooler is different, which leads me to believe the screw holes wouldn't line up.


----------



## Bugatti Veyron

Add me to the club. I own a Seasonic 660XP Platinum PSU, that was bought from Newegg.com in the month of February.


----------



## Skullwipe

Does anyone know if Seasonic plans to release new fanless platinum units? Planning to build an HTPC, so I want as many passively cooled components as possible.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skullwipe*
> 
> Does anyone know if Seasonic plans to release new fanless platinum units? Planning to build an HTPC, so I want as many passively cooled components as possible.


Super Flower has a fanless 500 watts 80 plus platinum unit that is also sold as the Rosewill Silent Night


----------



## Skullwipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Super Flower has a fanless 500 watts unit that is also sold as the Rosewill Silent Night


I'll have to check the wattage requirements of the components I'm looking at, but 500w should be plenty. Looking at i5 4670S and a GTX 760ti.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skullwipe*
> 
> I'll have to check the wattage requirements of the components I'm looking at, but 500w should be plenty. Looking at i5 4670S and a GTX 760ti.


500 watts more then enough

Super Flower calls it the Golden Slilent and Rosewill calls it the Rosewill Silent Night but its the same unit




More info under my sig


----------



## Skullwipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 500 watts more then enough
> 
> Super Flower calls it the Golden Slilent and Rosewill calls it the Rosewill Silent Night but its the same unit


Thanks, found some solid reviews...looks like a winner.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skullwipe*
> 
> Thanks, found some solid reviews...looks like a winner.


All reviews of it are in the Rosewill info thread
http://www.overclock.net/t/1393472/rosewill-power-supplies-information-thread


----------



## Zantrill

Got you added Bugatti Veyron. Welcome to the club!


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Hey guys, I've got a 1000W platinum PSU and it appears that I will require more power. I've got a bunch of braided cables from Moddiy for my Platinum PSU. That said, I was looking at the X-1250W and it appears the connectors on that are the same as the platinum series. Does anyone know for a fact if platinum and x series psu cables are interchangeable?

I heard that the wiring config on the two are different but haven't been able to get any solid word on the matter. Anyone give it a try / thought about upgrading past 1000w?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

It also appears that the Seasonic X-1250W might be overall more efficient than the p-1000, even though it's technically rated at a gold level.

Dunno how I feel about that...

Seasonic X-1250W : 307W : 88.92% 623W : 92.28% 928W : 91.84% 1268W : 89.94%
Seasonic P-1000W : 272W : 90.37% 524W : 90.81% 782W : 89.86% 1017W : 88.31%

http://www.overclock.net/t/1395364/seasonic-gold-x-1250w-more-efficient-than-platinum-1000w


----------



## Big Elf

The only one I know for sure is that pinouts for the X-850 are the same as the Platinum 1000.


----------



## Skullwipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> It also appears that the Seasonic X-1250W might be overall more efficient than the p-1000, even though it's technically rated at a gold level.
> 
> Dunno how I feel about that...
> 
> Seasonic X-1250W : 307W : 88.92% 623W : 92.28% 928W : 91.84% 1268W : 89.94%
> Seasonic P-1000W : 272W : 90.37% 524W : 90.81% 782W : 89.86% 1017W : 88.31%
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1395364/seasonic-gold-x-1250w-more-efficient-than-platinum-1000w


If they're going to get it certified there's zero reason to label it lower than what it achieved, the numbers posted are it's peak efficiencies in a best case scenario. That said, there's not a huge difference anyway and the X-1250 is an insanely good PSU.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=309


----------



## LTC

I just bought a P-1000W, will post pics later


----------



## adi518

Guys, is it possible to use X series ATX cable on a P series? For example X-560 ATX on P-760, which is what I have now.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Guys, is it possible to use X series ATX cable on a P series? For example X-560 ATX on P-760, which is what I have now.


Dont use cables from one PSU to another


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Dont use cables from one PSU to another


looks like it has the same pin-out, that's why I'm asking.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> looks like it has the same pin-out, that's why I'm asking.


Even if they are from the same manufacturer i would still not use cables from one series to another


----------



## Skullwipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Guys, is it possible to use X series ATX cable on a P series? For example X-560 ATX on P-760, which is what I have now.


I hate to do it to you, but the easiest way is to just compare the pin configurations.





The IDE/SATA plugs are the same, but the PCIE connectors look to be different.


----------



## adi518

Yeh I know, everything aside the PCIE looks the same. I'm gonna ask Moddiy, since they make cables for both X and P series, they'll know for sure if there's a pin-out difference. Thanks guys, I appreciate the help.


----------



## Skullwipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Yeh I know, everything aside the PCIE looks the same. I'm gonna ask Moddiy, since they make cables for both X and P series, they'll know for sure if there's a pin-out difference. Thanks guys, I appreciate the help.


I really wish PSU manufacturers would standardize the pin outs, at least across their own lines. I can understand low power units being different assuming the wire gauge is smaller, but otherwise, what's the harm?


----------



## adi518

I really wish Seasonic would stop making the ATX split into two. It's just really annoying. If Silverstone and Cooler Master can do it, why can't Seasonic? :\

I also think Seasonic should start thinking with sleevers in mind. It cannot be ignored that sleeving has become a fast growing phenomenon among people who like to mod their power supplies.

Btw, I gotta say a huge, huge thanks to the Seasonic rep in this thread. I never experienced such a great customer service!


----------



## cravinmild

Yes, great to have a reps ear







I would have gone corsair just because of their sexy sleeved cables looking back now


----------



## lagittaja

Just bought the new 400w fanless one, P-400FL. Will post pics when I get it, sometime late next week.
E: Well ended up ordering the 660XP2 for my main rig.
Now I'm set with PSU's on my own computers for the foreseeable future. The 7yr warranty on these things is awesome.
Will post pics when I get them.


----------



## Tripiton

You can add me to the list... x2!!


----------



## Zantrill

Welcome Tripiton. Go ya added bud.


----------



## adi518

Does anyone know if the 24 pin-out in platinum series is identical to x-series?


----------



## Skullwipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Does anyone know if the 24 pin-out in platinum series is identical to x-series?


Refer to the images I posted on the last page. While they look the same to me, my vision may have blurred at some point, lol.


----------



## lagittaja

edit: whoops, might as well resize it haha.

edit2: Just finished installing the 400FL to my HTPC









Power draw from the wall dropped noticeably. Before the PSU was a Seasonic S12II-330w.
Before:
idle display off 41.2w, watching TV with 7MC 50w, IBT 60w, Furmark 74w.
After
idle display ON 39.7, watching TV with 7MC 46w, IBT 56w, Furmark 70w.
Do keep in mind these are just some sort of average readings I guesstimated. But the after idle reading was the lowest. Before with the display off the lowest I have EVER seen this rig dip is that 41.2w reading and that was with the freaking display off HAH.
Amazing!


----------



## seesee

the coil whining is hurting my brain...

how can I stop it?


----------



## lagittaja

I haven't come across any coil whine yet, and I've two of these less than a meter from me.
Oh and finished installing the 660XP2 to my main rig last evening.




Spoiler: Before


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> I haven't come across any coil whine yet, and I've two of these less than a meter from me.
> Oh and finished installing the 660XP2 to my main rig last evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Before


You need one of these.


----------



## cravinmild

Stickers


----------



## lagittaja

Ah, they're stickers. Wake up a while ago so was looking at the picture like huh, what.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> I haven't come across any coil whine yet, and I've two of these less than a meter from me.
> Oh and finished installing the 660XP2 to my main rig last evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Before


Hopefully those do not make coil whine. I'm seriously thinking on getting the 400-500w model (or the lowest wattage model which is not fanless but is fully modular) or just take the dust off my soldering iron and follow this guide. My soon-to-be Audiophile rig is as cramped as it can be.


----------



## lagittaja

Well both my rigs are less than a meter away from me right now and can't hear anything extra. Both are turned on right now of course. And when my HTPC is in S3 I haven't heard any noise whatsoever..


----------



## Skullwipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Hopefully those do not make coil whine. I'm seriously thinking on getting the 400-500w model (or the lowest wattage model which is not fanless but is fully modular) or just take the dust off my soldering iron and follow this guide. My soon-to-be Audiophile rig is as cramped as it can be.


I'd really consider getting a new case, is there a specific reason you're using that one?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skullwipe*
> 
> I'd really consider getting a new case, is there a specific reason you're using that one?


The space where that computer will be at is very restricted due to soundproofing, and where i live selection of cases is quite small. Plus my budget is very constrained, i kinda need it now for work, and so far it does what it's supposed to do. I plan to further mod it as well to better fit the PSU, and i'm also considering getting a SFF PSU for it. Nothing is set on stone for now though, due to lack of funds.

The case is very small, but solid. Only room for 2 HDD's (it was actually 1 HDD and 1 FDD; but i modded the floppy slot) and 1 ODD makes it very compact, and if you don't need much, it works. It's like 2/3rds the size of a midtower case (it looks tiny when compared to my CM 690 or my HTPC case).

I wished i could reuse the PSU for even better cable management and room spacing, but this dates back to year 2001 or so as it doesn't have the CPU power connector







. The computer sported a Coppermine Celeron @ 1.1 GHz, which i then changed to a 1 GHz PIII, 256 MB PC133 RAM and a 8 GB HDD. God, i remember back then the "race to the GHz" between Intel and AMD. Good times.


----------



## garf333

Hi all,

I'd just like to ask if it is possible to swap cables from different 'P' series units.

The reason for this is that I have a P860 XP2 with some nasty coil whine.

I want to swap it into a machine with a P660 XP2 to make sure that it's the 860 at fault and not the board or anything.

I'd like to not have to bring the cables with me. Although I will if I obviously must.

Is merely switching the PSUs possible?


----------



## lagittaja

I would say no, no problem. Since they're the same series I doubt the cables have different pinouts.
But you might as well ask from the SeaSonic Rep here on OCN?
http://www.overclock.net/u/243982/sea-sonic-rep

P.S. Zantrill, are you still updating the member list







#613 #615


----------



## garf333

So I found out that while the PC components do not whine themselves, they are responsible for making the PSU whine.

Tried this out on my P860 and the P660.


----------



## skruffs01

Count me in!







760W

Build Log
http://www.overclock.net/t/1401672/build-log-sm8-watercooled-rog-ek-bitspower-aquacomputer/0_40


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> P.S. Zantrill, are you still updating the member list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #613 #615


Got you added on both.


----------



## Zantrill

Hi skruffs01 Got you added, and welcome to the club!


----------



## magicase

I'm getting the 1000w psu soon and I'm wondering if I should leave the fan in Hybrid or Normal. Any anyone played around with the fan feature and has an opinion on this?


----------



## lagittaja

Just leave it on hybrid. The psu will spin the fan if it needs to. When first installing you might just check that the fan actually works so no surprises








P.S. 1000W psu for an i5+7970, wat?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> I'm getting the 1000w psu soon and I'm wondering if I should leave the fan in Hybrid or Normal. Any anyone played around with the fan feature and has an opinion on this?


Why waste money on a 1000 watts PSU?


----------



## magicase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Just leave it on hybrid. The psu will spin the fan if it needs to. When first installing you might just check that the fan actually works so no surprises
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. 1000W psu for an i5+7970, wat?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Why waste money on a 1000 watts PSU?


i7 4770k + 7970 Tri CF


----------



## shilka

Sory to say this in the Seasonic owners club but the Platinum is not really the best anymore

Note i did not say it was bad or anything like that


----------



## shilka

Its a Cooler Master based on an improved Seasonic KM3

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=344

Thats why i said sory to say in a Seasonic thread


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> I'm getting the 1000w psu soon and I'm wondering if I should leave the fan in Hybrid or Normal. Any anyone played around with the fan feature and has an opinion on this?


If your ambient temps go under 25c, and you don't plan to really tax your PC running BOINC/[email protected]/BTC, leave it on Hybrid. Otherwise leave it on Normal.


----------



## dropxo

Can a rep get in touch with me or someone point out their username so i can contact them.
I own a seasonic Platinum 1000W and last night it seems to have died after i shut down the computer for the night.
it had always had a very slight coil whine when computer was off, and audible when the computer was on while on the floor next to me sitting at desk.
Over the past week i would say that the whine while the power supply was on and while using the computer it was getting louder very slightly day by day.
i have a video of the hard drive of the computer that now has no power taken 2-3 weeks ago of the slight whine. which can be produced if needed.
i have tried various power boards, and wall outlets in my house as well as checked the fuse box and circuit breakers, to no avail.
occasionally if you used the switch at the back of the supply then hit the computer on button, the fan would spin once or twice and stop. otherwise pressing the on button does nothing, no sounds at all coming from the computer or supply.
The supply makes no sound now while plugged in, switched on, and computer turned on or off.

Any advice or help appreciated.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dropxo*
> 
> Can a rep get in touch with me or someone point out their username so i can contact them.
> I own a seasonic Platinum 1000W and last night it seems to have died after i shut down the computer for the night.
> it had always had a very slight coil whine when computer was off, and audible when the computer was on while on the floor next to me sitting at desk.
> Over the past week i would say that the whine while the power supply was on and while using the computer it was getting louder very slightly day by day.
> i have a video of the hard drive of the computer that now has no power taken 2-3 weeks ago of the slight whine. which can be produced if needed.
> i have tried various power boards, and wall outlets in my house as well as checked the fuse box and circuit breakers, to no avail.
> occasionally if you used the switch at the back of the supply then hit the computer on button, the fan would spin once or twice and stop. otherwise pressing the on button does nothing, no sounds at all coming from the computer or supply.
> The supply makes no sound now while plugged in, switched on, and computer turned on or off.
> 
> Any advice or help appreciated.


If he hasn't already PM'd you at the top of page 43 is a post of his and just send him a PM and he will help.

Just a suggestion, unplug and reseat all cables, I understand you may have already done this but when I had the same issue it resolved it. An RMA may be in your future. Seasonic is very good about that.


----------



## dropxo

re-seated all cables, tried the power supply by shorting the green pin 16 to black grnd 17. and same thing fan kicks over once no power produced. used multimeter to check mb pin outs, none reading above .5V (except the 5V standby one pin 9). So im going to have to RMA it back to the place i bought from as i dont think seasonic does direct RMA to australia.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dropxo*
> 
> re-seated all cables, tried the power supply by shorting the green pin 16 to black grnd 17. and same thing fan kicks over once no power produced. used multimeter to check mb pin outs, none reading above .5V (except the 5V standby one pin 9). So im going to have to RMA it back to the place i bought from as i dont think seasonic does direct RMA to australia.


PM the rep, he will tell you if they do.


----------



## mombasa

hi, will appreciate if you could add me to this awesome club









got my new sparkling seasonic psu


----------



## garf333

Are you guys running these in hybrid mode or just normal?

Edit: I'd like to join









http://s10.photobucket.com/user/mdamda/media/IMG_1049_zps71a0e59d.jpg.html


----------



## adi518

hybrid really.. it's good to have a switch tho. After all, people are going to use these power supplies on overclocked rigs where you want to make some benchmarks and keep that fan running.


----------



## garf333

Yeah, I thought as much.

I'm running it on normal right now even w/o any overclocking with the idea that I'm trading off a little more power consumption for a little more longevity with the internals.

Noise isn't much of an issue - I can barely hear the PSU fan, much less my other fans.


----------



## adi518

24/7 usage I like to keep it hybrid.. it also means it won't suck in dust and keep it mint for a longer period.


----------



## Starbomba

I selected Normal mode. My ambient temps are most of the time above 25c so it never turns off anyway.


----------



## Boxfish

H-Hey g-guys.... I have t-the XFX 1000W Platinum which is nearly identical internally.... C-can I hangout w-with you?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boxfish*
> 
> H-Hey g-guys.... I have t-the XFX 1000W Platinum which is nearly identical internally.... C-can I hangout w-with you?


As far as I am concerned you are welcome to hang here. How is that PSU by the way?


----------



## adi518

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boxfish*
> 
> H-Hey g-guys.... I have t-the XFX 1000W Platinum which is nearly identical internally.... C-can I hangout w-with you?


Yep. Afaik, it's Seasonic under the hood, just with XFX stickers on it. I don't like the tacky design though. I'd just buy a Seasonic, but that's me.


----------



## Big Elf

I don't like XFX because they change their 'reference' products without notice and have incredibly poor support (in the UK at least).


----------



## joe2108

Ask.. i'd like to buy Seasonic Platinum P660..

is That enough for two GTX 660 Ti [SLI] ?

my system:
Intel Xeon 2,5 8core socket 2011
GA-x79s-up5
Cooling pake corsair H110 Fan 14cm x 2
quad DDR 32gb
SSD x2
HDD x3i
DVD rom
Fan 12cm x4

Thank


----------



## adi518

I'd get a 760 just to be on the safe side.. although seasonics are usually over-specced.


----------



## EarlZ

I am thinking of getting a Platinum 1000 or 860 to replace my Silverstone Strider Gold 850, though I believe its not really necessary but are there reported issues of those wattages with a coil whine or causing the GPU to make weird noises? Its all good on my Silverstone though but my older Zues 750 would cause my 580 to squeal like a pig when loaded!


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I am thinking of getting a Platinum 1000 or 860 to replace my Silverstone Strider Gold 850, though I believe its not really necessary but are there reported issues of those wattages with a coil whine or causing the GPU to make weird noises? Its all good on my Silverstone though but my older Zues 750 would cause my 580 to squeal like a pig when loaded!


There are issues with PSUs themselves emitting coil whine, not making video cards squeal.

Your PSU looks fine, I would stay put...


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I am thinking of getting a Platinum 1000 or 860 to replace my Silverstone Strider Gold 850, though I believe its not really necessary but are there reported issues of those wattages with a coil whine or causing the GPU to make weird noises? Its all good on my Silverstone though but my older Zues 750 would cause my 580 to squeal like a pig when loaded!
> 
> 
> 
> There issues with PSUs themselves emitting coil whine, not making video cards squeal.
> 
> Your PSU looks fine, I would stay put...
Click to expand...

Im pretty sure it was the GPU way back, the sound is coming from the GPU and not the PSU.


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Im pretty sure it was the GPU way back, the sound is coming from the GPU and not the PSU.


I am talking about the current SS Plat units.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Im pretty sure it was the GPU way back, the sound is coming from the GPU and not the PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about the current SS Plat units.
Click to expand...

All units affected?


----------



## dropxo

Contacted the rep, he suggested a few different things. sadly it didn't help.
Unit was returned to place of purchase then sent back to australian distributor, and a week or two later a new unit was shipped back to me.
This one has zero coil whine. SS xp1000


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> All units affected?


I obviously haven't tested all of them so I cannot tell...


----------



## Boxfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adi518*
> 
> Yep. Afaik, it's Seasonic under the hood, just with XFX stickers on it. I don't like the tacky design though. I'd just buy a Seasonic, but that's me.


I'd say I prefer the look of the Seasonic as well but when I saw the XFX on sale for 190CAD I had to jump on it.


----------



## Boxfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Elf*
> 
> I don't like XFX because they change their 'reference' products without notice and have incredibly poor support (in the UK at least).


I had a little bit of difficulty dealing with their support when I was trying to get a hold of them recently. The way their website is set up is pretty bad and it really is a pain to use it and in fact I couldn't properly register my PSU because it wouldn't accept my serial number. I ended up calling their support line which I had to get the number from Google searching because I couldn't find it on their site but once I got talking to them it wasn't really a problem.

I had an issue while sleeving my PSU where the pin got stuck in the connector and the wire pulled out from it and after explaining that to them they sent me an entirely new 24pin to take a connector and new wire from and a 2nd 24pin from the ticket I had already put in to their "general inquiries" section.

Compared to dealing with ASUS just trying to get them to replace the WiFi card for my motherboard for the last 8 months, it really didn't seem all that bad once I got a hold of them.


----------



## doombadger

- Deleted. Wrong thread.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> All units affected?
> 
> 
> 
> I obviously haven't tested all of them so I cannot tell...
Click to expand...

But is it a known issue on the 860/1000watt models that some or most have coil whine?

Also can anyone estimate if im close to hitting 800watts on my system? Im thinking of upgrading the psu to 1000watts.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> But is it a known issue on the 860/1000watt models that some or most have coil whine?
> 
> Also can anyone estimate if im close to hitting 800watts on my system? Im thinking of upgrading the psu to 1000watts.


i had 800+ coming out of my 1000 and it never made a sound, like ALL psu some have flaws..


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> But is it a known issue on the 860/1000watt models that some or most have coil whine?
> 
> Also can anyone estimate if im close to hitting 800watts on my system? Im thinking of upgrading the psu to 1000watts.


I can guarantee you're not coming close to 800w since I'm running a system similar to yours but with a D5 pump and ten 1400rpm fans with two 7200rpm mechanical drives and the Xonar Essence STX and am only hitting 701w with a 4.8Ghz overclocked 3770K. But for piece of mind you can use this psu calculator: http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp
My Platinum 860 has no coil whine either despite some experiencing it.


----------



## Impreza22b

Ive just bought a seasonic Platinum 760W, model number SS-760XP2

Couple of quick questions, it says in the instructions to mount the PSU with the fan facing into the case, is that right ? Its just the PSU will be drawing in warm air from the case.

The other quick thing which isn't that important really, on some websites it shows the 760W Platinum as coming with a platinum/silver vent cover above the fan which looks pretty good, is their a reason why some are all black like the one i recieved which doesn't quite look as good on the eye.

As an example

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/760w-seasonic-platinum-ss-760xp2-full-modular-80-plus-platinum-92-eff-eps-12v-sli-crossfire-atx

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-033-SS

They both look different but have the same manufacturer code SS-760XP2


----------



## dropxo

if you zoom on the pic of the all black one you can make out the model number as SS-760XP^2.
SO i would guess that they used the wrong picture for the other model. looks like a 860 -1kw model.
and looking them up on the seasonic website i think that guess is correct.

as for mounting the psu, up or down don't think it matters too much, (if there is a hole in the bottom of the case to draw from under the case i'd mount it fan down. but if you do it fan up the extra heat it takes in from case won't affect its output enough to worry.)


----------



## Impreza22b

The power supply is in the PC, the build quality looks to be excellent.

The only thing that was a disappointment given the cost of this PSU are the supplied cables, i would have expected braided cables given the platinum series is Seasonic's flagship psu. Instead you get those horrible, flat plastic-rubber things which arn't the easiest cables to bend and route, they are too rigid for a nice clean look.

Very happy with the power supply which is the main thing, just disappointed with the cables.

Which was has everyone mounted their PSU's ? Seasonic say to have the fan inside the case drawing in warm air which is how ive installed it for now, don't want to void the warranty so went with what they said. I'll just monitor it from time to time and see how it is.


----------



## aln688

What is the length of the SS-860XP2?

I ask because you look here (Newegg's web-site), it states 7.48" which is about 189mm, but if you look here (Seasonic's web-site), it states 160mm.

I'd like an SS-860XP2, problem is I don't know what I'll be getting if I buy one, length-wise.


----------



## dropxo

190mm is the length of the 860XP /1000XP , not the XP^2. which is the older model before they brought out the lower power ones. (im guessing)
if its all black i guess it would be the smaller xp^2.
search for sea sonic rep and pm asking him to clarify perhaps?


----------



## garf333

I have both the 660 and the 860 XP2 models. Both are about the same length and are standard sized. They *should* be 160mm then.


----------



## Zantrill

Hey Mombasa, I got you added. Welcome!

Hey everyone, I've been gone for a month. I'm back now, so if I have missed anyone, PM me and I'll get you added.


----------



## aln688

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dropxo*
> 
> 190mm is the length of the 860XP /1000XP , not the XP^2. which is the older model before they brought out the lower power ones. (im guessing)
> if its all black i guess it would be the smaller xp^2.
> search for sea sonic rep and pm asking him to clarify perhaps?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garf333*
> 
> I have both the 660 and the 860 XP2 models. Both are about the same length and are standard sized. They *should* be 160mm then.


So if I buy an SS-860XP2, it'll be 160mm? I thought the XP2 is the newer PSU, and the XP is the older one. Here's the part I find confusing on their site:



I'll see if I can find the Seasonic rep and ask. I have the SS-1000XP and it's definitely 190mm.

EDIT: Courtesy of Newegg photos, I grabbed an image of the SS-1000XP which I know is 190mm, and the image of the SS-860XP2, then matched up the 120mm fan holes, the SS-860XP2 must be around 160mm:


----------



## dropxo

yea thats what i meant, xp was older, then newer xp^2's came. where you circled its the same thing says XP2 = XP^2.
I'd be pretty confident after that pic where you lined them up.


----------



## garf333

Took out a ruler. Indeed is 160mm on the 860 XP2 model - which is newer.

The 1000XP and the older 860XP are the same length with the different colored fan grill.

The XP2 series also has tighter voltage regulation compared to the older XP series based on reviews I read.

Hope this helps.


----------



## aln688

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dropxo*
> 
> yea thats what i meant, xp was older, then newer xp^2's came. where you circled its the same thing says XP2 = XP^2.
> I'd be pretty confident after that pic where you lined them up.


Ha, you're right, the "2" is barely visible on my laptop, but it's there. Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garf333*
> 
> Took out a ruler. Indeed is 160mm on the 860 XP2 model - which is newer.
> 
> The 1000XP and the older 860XP are the same length with the different colored fan grill.
> 
> The XP2 series also has tighter voltage regulation compared to the older XP series based on reviews I read.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Great, thanks for confirming!


----------



## Impreza22b

Sorted.


----------



## adi518

I already mentioned this but I'll mention it again. If you look closely, there are TWO versions of the 860w platinum. There's the bunker version and there's the regular version which is the same size as X series up to 860w and same size as p series up to 760w (860w including this version we talk about). You can check the different product codes on the seasonic website. The regular 860w is slightly rare.. at least atm.


----------



## Progeny

I can't find reviews for the plat 760 cus i wonder how it stacks vs corsair's i760.


----------



## Madne55

I just placed an order for an ss-660xp2 for a new haswell build. I really like the hybrid mode for a quiet htpc system but I see that a few people have had coil whine. I am hoping they have the issue sorted out.


----------



## H3avyM3tal

I just got a replacement for my 860w platinum - and it's the smaller version with the all black cables (the newer version I assume from posts here).

My question is this:

There are 2 pcie cables with the psu that branch out to a total of 4 6 pin pcie connections. Can I use these to connect my gtx670 in sli, or am I better off connecting every 6pin pcie individually?


----------



## adi518

Can you describe the cables a bit better? I didn't understand and I have the same cables. The psu consists of 4x pcie cables. Each goes from an 8-pin connector to a 6+2.


----------



## H3avyM3tal

I can do better:



Is it safe to connect one of these to gpu, instead a separate couple?


----------



## adi518

you need to use only cables which has the 'pcie' letterings on them... the other 6-pins are psu-end 6-pins and are meant to be used with peripherals only.


----------



## H3avyM3tal

That cable has pcie written on both connection:

PSU>>>>>>>>>>PCIE>>>>PCIE

See my problem? Will the gpu get enough current from one of these cabels?


----------



## adi518

Ok, now I understand. Yes, that should work.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3avyM3tal*
> 
> Will the gpu get enough current from one of these cabels?


I have two overclocked and overvolted 7950s on only two cables. The additional current draw results in an extra 0.1v to 0.15v of droop at full load, but this is well within spec.

A 670 draws less current and should be even less affected.


----------



## IBMmaster

Hello everyone, this is my first post here in overclockers, and since I also own a seasonic platinum power supply, I'd like to post some inquiries here. I just would like to know if what is the proper orientation of the power supply, from what I have observed, its inside the case and not from the bottom. Do I need to put a fan in the side panel just to have airflow for the supply, because I have two asus gtx 670 sli and their fans are blowing upward and the seasonic power supply is blowing air downward from inside the case.

thank you very mucho


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBMmaster*
> 
> Hello everyone, this is my first post here in overclockers, and since I also own a seasonic platinum power supply, I'd like to post some inquiries here. I just would like to know if what is the proper orientation of the power supply, from what I have observed, its inside the case and not from the bottom. Do I need to put a fan in the side panel just to have airflow for the supply, because I have two asus gtx 670 sli and their fans are blowing upward and the seasonic power supply is blowing air downward from inside the case.
> 
> thank you very mucho


Actually, most newer cases have the PSU mount at the bottom. Most new cases also have ventilation at that mounting area, so the PSU can be placed with the fan facing down, so it can draw air in there, and exhaust it out the usually perforated end, where you connect the power cable.

What case do you have where the GPUs are blowing air up? Air cooled GPUs usually pull air onto their heatsinks, and exhaust out the rear of the case.

A pic of your case would help me understand a little at least.


----------



## IBMmaster

I will post a pic of my rig soon, I'm still studying on how to do it.







My case is a Cooler Master 690 II advanced with windowed side panel and I have two Asus GTX 670 SLI. Just for reference, my motherboard is Asus Maximus VI Hero.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBMmaster*
> 
> I will post a pic of my rig soon, I'm still studying on how to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My case is a Cooler Master 690 II advanced with windowed side panel and I have two Asus GTX 670 SLI. Just for reference, my motherboard is Asus Maximus VI Hero.


That case has the exact features I was talking about. Vents on the bottom PSU mount, so it can be mounted fan side down. It really doesn't matter much which way the PSU goes. It doesn't ever get overly hot that it needs extreme cooling. However, if you have a case suited for it, then by all means I would do it that way. It will keep a slightly cooler pool of air in the case for the GPUs to utilize.









Oh, and welcome to OCN!!


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## lognoronon

Just got it a few days ago. My first high end PSU.


----------



## doombadger

So I finally decided on a Platinum 1000w after much to-ing and fro-ing between it and the Gold 1250w

overclockers.co.uk even sent me a mini bag of Haribo Tangfastic. Legends! Omm nom nom


----------



## Hawxie

For the Seasonic Fanless users out there, I have a question.
Does it coil whine, if so how bad is it?


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> For the Seasonic Fanless users out there, I have a question.
> Does it coil whine, if so how bad is it?


only bad psu have coil whine..

not all..

my 1000w when running fanless makes no coil whine, and when loaded up to 600watts still cant hear anything more than 1ft away (due to fan turning slightly)

same goes for my 660


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> only bad psu have coil whine..
> 
> not all..
> 
> my 1000w when running fanless makes no coil whine, and when loaded up to 600watts still cant hear anything more than 1ft away (due to fan turning slightly)
> 
> same goes for my 660


Good







.
It may be the next thing I will invest in.


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## Zantrill

Welcome lognoronon! Got ya added bud.


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## bbritts

I guess I posted my photo to the wrong place, so I'll try this again. I'm getting ready to build a new computer, and the power supply I've chosen is a Seasonic SS-860XP2.

Barb


----------



## Butter Chicken

-


----------



## bbritts

Yes, Butter Chicken...that's it! Thanks.


----------



## doombadger

Tried to upload my pic before but it didn't work. Hope this one does


----------



## bbritts

Question for you folks:

I just took the SS-860XP2 out of the box, attached the power cord, made sure the Fan Control switch was set to "Normal," plugged it into the wall, turned the Power Switch to ON, and nothing that I could see happened. The fan did not come on; so my question is: Do I have a bad unit, or does it need to be connected to a motherboard, CPU, and memory for it to make its fan go round and round?

Thanks.


----------



## Big Elf

You need to connect the 'PS On' and a 'Ground' connection to *jump start* it


----------



## Zantrill

Just added Butter Chicken, bbritts and doombadger. Welcome guys!


----------



## Hawxie

I'm considering getting the P-520 or an 840 EVO SSD.
Oh the choices....


----------



## Jalen

So judging on pictures I've seen of this PSU, it does not appear to have daisy-chained cables (PCI-E cables, in particular). Is this true? I'm looking to sleeve my cables, and nobody likes having to sleeve double cables.


----------



## Butter Chicken

on the Platinum 760w they give you 4 PCIe cables, they are flat style and black in color, each cable has a 6+2 pin connector on the end (6 pin with a 2 pin small lead coming off at the card end) each cable itself consists of 6 wires.

the connector at the psu end is an 8 pin block, but only 6 of the pins are utilized by the cable... (so 2 are empty at the psu end even though it is an 8 pin block)


----------



## Jalen

So one PCIe cable with an 8 pin block connector for the psu leads to a SINGLE 6+2 connector on the end?

That's all I'm looking for, as long as it has one 6+2 connector at the end and not two.


----------



## Butter Chicken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jalen*
> 
> So one PCIe cable with an 8 pin block connector for the psu leads to a SINGLE 6+2 connector on the end?
> 
> That's all I'm looking for, as long as it has one 6+2 connector at the end and not two.


yes...

also the PSU side has all 8 pins available, there is a metal pin inside every connector slot on the PSU.

there is also one extra 8 pin connector on the psu which can be used either as a second 8 pin eps for motherboards with two CPU's (server boards) or a PCIe power.

it is located on the top row next to the sata/molex ports... you will have a total of 5 PCIe's left over if using only 1 of them for the 8 pin mobo cable.

(so 6 PCIe connectors total on the psu all 8 pin, one has to be used for the mobo power, or two if you have a server board)

...third from the right, notice the psu side has an 8 pin block but two pin slots there are unused with the cables they send with the 760wXP2



this is the same as the PSU connector side, all pins are there, if the user uses an 8 wire 8-pin connector or a 6 wire 6+2-pin it's at the user and the cable's discretion...


----------



## Remix65

what's up platinum ppl...

i have some gpu's on the way and couldn't find my extra pci-e power cables so i went on ebay and found a seller selling the gold series modular cables... i decided to take a risk and grab 2. he hit me back and told me to take pictures to double check...

me:
Quote:


> 12pin to two 6+2 PCI-e connector: 24" in length
> 
> THESE ARE FOR THE SEASONIC MODEL: SS-860XP ACTIVE PFC F3
> to be used for graphics processor unit.
> 
> Seasonic Platinum SS-860XP Active PFC F3


him:
Quote:


> Thank you for your order.
> 
> Seasonic have released two different sets of cables; we must know the type of cables came with your power supply originally in order to ship out your order.
> 
> Here are the detail:
> 
> 1) Old type: colored wires with black nylon wrapping. All of cables have nylon wrapping. By "colored wire", I mean you can distinguish the color of wires: yellow, red, black, etc.. , underneath the nylon wrapping.
> For PCIe connector, this type uses 12pin to two 6+2pin PCIe connectors cable.
> 
> 2) New type: All cables are black color. Only the 10+18pin to 24pin cable comes with nylon wrapping. The remaining cables are without.
> For PCIe connector, this type uses 8pin to two 6+2pin PCIe connectors cable.
> 
> Both cables are not interchangeable. Your power supply either takes the 12pin or the 8pin connector ( PSU side ).
> 
> If unsure, please take a few images of your power supply showing where the connectors are located. This way, we can make sure for you.






i sent him pictures and he said everything's good they are on the way...

i'll confirm when i get them.
Quote:


> Thank you for your quick reply.
> 
> Yes, you have the "old type" cable set.
> 
> Your order will be shipped out shortly.


for now i'm using the rosswill capstone 450W as a back up and it's holding up the system w/ 6970 and 7950. infact the 860 with adapters can't power both that's why i had to order these proper pci-e cables.


----------



## Butter Chicken

man those AMD's take alot of juice...

the psu side on the 760w is different than on the 860w that's for sure, but Seasonic doesn't leave out those 6+2pins, you just run two 6+2's off one connector at the psu.


----------



## kot0005

I got mine today:


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

760w! A bit much for an HTPC, but I couldnt pass on it for $100 AR


----------



## Zantrill

On a tab. After work, i'll add you guys.


----------



## kot0005

Hey, remove me from the list please there was a problem with the psu so I had it exchanged with a corsair Ax series


----------



## Butter Chicken

that's a Seasonic... so you can stay


----------



## kot0005

No lol, I returned my Seasonic psu and got a corsair.


----------



## Remix65

why go from seasonic to corsair..


----------



## Butter Chicken

check with Shilka... depending on your model Corsair I believe corsair has Seasonic make them and it's rebranded with a few corners cut and broken Link software which never leaves beta stage packaged with it.

real happy folks over at the PSU section on the Corsair support forums


----------



## Maximus Knight

Hey I have one, can I be added? Just show a pic with my name right


----------



## Zantrill

Got you added DaXxJaPxX. Welcome!

Correct Maximus Knight. Just take a snap shot... good to go.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> that's a Seasonic... so you can stay


This club is strictly for Seasonic *Platinum* owners.


----------



## Loonies

Got Seasonic P860 v.2 with flat cable...







but well pic will be later, coz i'm forgot to take it and now have been my case up and running, so for now i just came and say hello to all


----------



## Butter Chicken




----------



## sTudo

So I got myself a Seasonic SS-760XP2...


Can anyone with this PSU help me avoid a potential disaster?
I started sleeving the cables and my wiring diagram of the 24pin cable crashed before I could save it







...and what a coincidence that I had 1 cable depinned and flopping about. This wouldn't be a problem because I'd usually remember where it goes but this cable happened to be the one sitting next to the slot that has no cable plugged into it.


I circled the two slots in question. I plugged the cable into what I THINK should be the right one...and tied a piece of string through the other one. If anyone could confirm/post a picture of the same connector I would be forever grateful and indebted to you! This is the 18 pin connector on the PSU side of the 24 pin cable, fyi.


----------



## Big Elf

On the P1000 they'd both be 5V. It'd be worth getting a PSU Tester. That way you can confirm it'll work OK. I like the *Thermaltake Dr Power II* as it will test every cable including the 8 pin PCI-E.


----------



## Butter Chicken

here ya go... Platinum 760XP2









auto focus just wasn't happening after the second shot, and the camera shot off soon as I took the 4th...

I won't ask how you're going to know







good luck!


----------



## sTudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Elf*
> 
> On the P1000 they'd both be 5V. It'd be worth getting a PSU Tester. That way you can confirm it'll work OK. I like the *Thermaltake Dr Power II* as it will test every cable including the 8 pin PCI-E.


Thanks Big Elf, I'll consider grabbing one of those because right now it feels like I'm trying to diffuse a bomb







!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> here ya go... Platinum 760XP2
> 
> .....
> 
> I won't ask how you're going to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck!


Uh oh...looks like I moved the other one too...blahhh >_<". That's what I get for trying to play with Seasonic cables at 3am...
Fortunately for me though I only depinned 3 of the cables in that row and I was doing so one at a time so I know that only those three are the jumbled up ones...

If only it was exactly the same layout as the 1000W where all 3 of those connectors are 5V lol







. I'm getting the hunch that it is because everything else is quite similar, but I'm not ready for a $2k barbeque in the case that it isn't T_T".
Oh well...thank you both of you, life savers! Rep for all







.

Another question, does the pin order actually matter? Or would it be fine as long as all the correct voltages are going where they need to be? So for example say I take a 3.3V from pin 13 and move it to pin 1, both which draws 3.3V?


----------



## Big Elf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sTudo*
> 
> ...Another question, does the pin order actually matter? Or would it be fine as long as all the correct voltages are going where they need to be? So for example say I take a 3.3V from pin 13 and move it to pin 1, both which draws 3.3V?


That's OK, as long as you match like for like you'll be fine. In fact if you compare the pinouts I did for the P1000 with that done by Mandrix they both are slightly different due to the person initially assembling them during manufacture doing that very thing.


----------



## sTudo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Elf*
> 
> That's OK, as long as you match like for like you'll be fine....


In that case my job may be a bit easier...the 24 pin side of the cables should always has the same pin layout since its like a standard across all motherboards and PSUs, right? Its only on the PSU end where the manufactures can get all creative and mix things around to make life difficult.
Am I right in saying that?


----------



## Zantrill

Got you added *sTudo*. Welcome!


----------



## Zantrill

Hey guys, just wanted to thank everyone who have been here supporting other members. You guys rock!

Want to welcome all the newest members. If you have questions not answered, always remember we have a Seasonic rep here. Hit him up!


----------



## Kenjiwing

Anyone else try sleeving the push in sata power cables? I attached a pic of them. I ripped out the cable and tried to push a new one in but it almost never works and seems like it rips the cable more then actually attaches


----------



## Butter Chicken

custom sleeved cables should be easy to come by for these PSU's?

I don't know, I haven't tried... aesthetics will come for me when everything else is said, done, and worked out.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butter Chicken*
> 
> custom sleeved cables should be easy to come by for these PSU's?
> 
> I don't know, I haven't tried... aesthetics will come for me when everything else is said, done, and worked out.


Moddiy.com sells custom cables in any colour you like for the Seasonic Platinum as well as for other PSU's but they end up being, if you want a full set of cables, more than the cost of the actual unit. I have the old 860 with the rainbow coloured wires. Now to throw on some Dark Side of the Moon.


----------



## QuietGamer

I picked up a 660v2 if you would be so kind to add me to that list. I still have the 520 Fan-less but moved it to the Wife's build. Its crunching Bionic 24/7.

The 660 is for my new personal build.


----------



## btupsx

Just pulled le trigger on a ridic deal for a SS-660XP2. I wasn't really looking for a new PSU, as mine is great, but for 80+ Platinum, Seasonic, fully modular, felt like a fool to pass it up. It's more appropriate for my current system specs than my current 800W 80+ Silver unit, and I'm getting into folding big time now that it is towards the end of the year, so will be nice to save a bit on the energy bill.


----------



## maxxximilian

Proud owner of SS-760XP2:

Unfortunately it has this annoying coil whine issue so I have to send it back to Seasonic


----------



## twoofswords

Since the R9 280x is crossfire compatible with my 7970, I decided to upgrade my PSU. Newegg had that great deal on the Seasonic Platinum 760w and now I have an awesome new power supply.

What I didn't realize was that my older bronze rating PSU was actually the loudest component of my system. I normally play with a head set, so I don't notice noise all that much. But, to make sure I didn't have that dreaded "coil whine" I ran some Intel Burn Test at max settings. The lack of noise is jaw dropping.


----------



## Loonies

Just saying, i'm allready RMA my PSU, well just came quick btw, sent it yesterday, now i got call from distributor today, dan maybee tomorrow or later (1 ~ 2 days shippment) will be in my hands, n then i take a pic to get approval to join this club









Good work Seasonic Indonesia


----------



## Zantrill

Just a friendly reminder, if you are wanting to be added to the list, you must post a pic of your PSU.


----------



## bahamutzero

Hi everyone. I'm just few days away from buying SS Platinum 660W PSU, but I just wanted to check if there is a risk getting a XP1 model, or all 660W's are XP2? Also can mfg date be checked so I can ask retailer to send me the most recent one? Thanks.


----------



## QuietGamer

Pics

 as requested


----------



## Zantrill

Got you added QuietGamer. Welcome to the club!


----------



## twoofswords

I changed out my heatsink's fans to Prolimatech Ultrasleek Vortex 14's and got a picture of my interior before I closed it up. Between the new fans and the new PSU, I am liking the new tone my rig has while it idles.


----------



## maxxximilian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxxximilian*
> 
> Proud owner of SS-760XP2:
> Unfortunately it has this annoying coil whine issue so I have to send it back to Seasonic


yesterday I got a new PSU from Seasonic RMA and it is completely silent! So please add me to the list as well.


----------



## Zantrill

Got you added maxxximilian. Welcome!


----------



## gima

Newegg has the 860w on promo code/mail in rebate for a grand total of $130 bucks w/free shipping!

Figured I'd share. I have been waiting for the 760 to go on sale.. low and behold the 860 does! 760 is a bit overkill for my new setup, 860 would be over the top but with a price like that it's kind of hard to resist... decisions..


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gima*
> 
> Newegg has the 860w on promo code/mail in rebate for a grand total of $130 bucks w/free shipping!
> 
> Figured I'd share. I have been waiting for the 760 to go on sale.. low and behold the 860 does! 760 is a bit overkill for my new setup, 860 would be over the top but with a price like that it's kind of hard to resist... decisions..


130 is a steal. i bought mine for i think around 190.
but what i think is going on here is that the 860 is the older version so they're getting rid of them. the 860 is a good psu and that's what i have but i'd be inclined to go for the newer version. unless the newer versions are known to have poorer quality.
i've ran 2 7970's off a 460W gpu fine and even gamed so 760 is plenty of power.

seasonic has also quietly updated the 860W. the older older versions are silently different from the newer 860W.

i went with the 860W cause i wanted reliability and efficiency and i am getting it. if the 760 is more efficient and better built than the 860W, that's what i'd go for regardless of the price.


----------



## gima

The 860w on newegg reads to be *SeaSonic Platinum SS-860XP2 860W* - after reading this thread I've gathered the XP2 means the newer version?

It's $149.99 - $20 MIR = $129.99. Looks to be a steal.

While the 760w *SS-760XP2* - is $174.99 + shipping.

I'll be around 125-150w idle on my new build, and likely 350ish @ 1080p gaming load. Making both of them overkill, but the 860 even more so


----------



## Remix65

mine is just the SeaSonic Platinum SS-860XP. hey, in that case go for the 860 just because...


----------



## RAFFY

Where can I purchase an extra set of cables for 860w so I can sleeve them? I contacted Seasonic and I can buy them from them for $45 shipped but im looking for a better deal if there is one.


----------



## Big Elf

I believe *Antron Electronics* are the US supplier although why the SeaSonic supplier would sell the cables cheaper than SeaSonic is slightly puzzling. You could always make them an offer.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Elf*
> 
> I believe *Antron Electronics* are the US supplier although why the SeaSonic supplier would sell the cables cheaper than SeaSonic is slightly puzzling. You could always make them an offer.


BTO Servers Inc. is the Seasonic supplier for the US. That's who sent me the quote of $45 shipped. It's either $10 for each motherboard cord and $5 each for every other cable or $30 + $15 shipped. So in reality they're probably paying $10 for UPS shipping with their NR and using the other $5 for handling. But yeah if $45 is a stellar deal then i'll pull the trigger. I just wanted to see what you guys had to say about it.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Where can I purchase an extra set of cables for 860w so I can sleeve them? I contacted Seasonic and I can buy them from them for $45 shipped but im looking for a better deal if there is one.


contact this seller.
he'll ask you to take pictures of your 860 since they're different versions of it to get you the proper ends for your 860.

i got one extra cable for my 860w xp which wasnt even listed in the listing.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> contact this seller.
> he'll ask you to take pictures of your 860 since they're different versions of it to get you the proper ends for your 860.
> 
> i got one extra cable for my 860w xp which wasnt even listed in the listing.


Thank you I'll see what they quote me on set for my 860w XP2


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Quick question, have they fixed the coil whine issue with SeaSonic Platinum SS-860XP2? I need one because I'm running a FX-8350 and 2 r9 280x, all overclocked, all mining. Seems a steal with the newegg $40-off promo.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Quick question, have they fixed the coil whine issue with SeaSonic Platinum SS-860XP2? I need one because I'm running a FX-8350 and 2 r9 280x, all overclocked, all mining. Seems a steal with the newegg $40-off promo.


Cooler Master V850 is 10$ cheaper and its based on the same Seasonic KM3 platform


----------



## Darth Scabrous

Not when you factor in the promo code. Makes the SeaSonic $149


----------



## gima

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Cooler Master V850 is 10$ cheaper and its based on the same Seasonic KM3 platform


They are the same price after all rebates. Why not get the platinum rating?

Coil whine or not, I ordered one earlier today.. If it whines, it goes back. That's what the 7 year warranty is for.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Scabrous*
> 
> Quick question, have they fixed the coil whine issue with SeaSonic Platinum SS-860XP2? I need one because I'm running a FX-8350 and 2 r9 280x, all overclocked, all mining. Seems a steal with the newegg $40-off promo.


Yes they have, mine doesn't make a peep.


----------



## athlon 64

so i was looking to buy a new seasonic platinum 660W. Running a 660ti + i5 4570... in future there might be upgrades but nothing like SLI...

O have a few questions. I wan't to make my PC inaudible. Right now the fan on my HX750 v1 is too loud. So i want a semi passive PSU. This one seems to be perfect but if it's gonna whine at idle it's useless to me because then i ruined the whole point of "not hearing my PC when i sleep at night"

Of course, when under load it's gonna make some buzzing, that's ok. But a very important thing to me is that when i'm pulling under a 100w from it, i want it inaudible.
So what is the situation like with XP2 models?

And is the corsair AX760 exactly the same unit as a 760w platinum seasonic?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> so i was looking to buy a new seasonic platinum 660W. Running a 660ti + i5 4570... in future there might be upgrades but nothing like SLI...
> 
> O have a few questions. I wan't to make my PC inaudible. Right now the fan on my HX750 v1 is too loud. So i want a semi passive PSU. This one seems to be perfect but if it's gonna whine at idle it's useless to me because then i ruined the whole point of "not hearing my PC when i sleep at night"
> 
> Of course, when under load it's gonna make some buzzing, that's ok. But a very important thing to me is that when i'm pulling under a 100w from it, i want it inaudible.
> So what is the situation like with XP2 models?
> 
> And is the corsair AX760 exactly the same unit as a 760w platinum seasonic?


If you are looking to power a 660Ti + i5 4570 which probably pulls about than 250 W(and you said you won't SLI) at max OC for GPU(as 4570 isn't unlocked)and trying to make it inaudible, getting Seasonic 460/520W Fanless Platinum PSU would be better than going for a 660W semi passive.


----------



## athlon 64

Yeah i have been thinking about that but what is the point. The possibility that it's gonna whine is the same as it is with the semi passive PSU. And if ma 660 won't spin the fan at idle it's the same thing basically. I don't care about load noise. They cost about the same so it turn's out there will be no noise difference but i get more power with the 660...


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> Yeah i have been thinking about that but what is the point. The possibility that it's gonna whine is the same as it is with the semi passive PSU. And if ma 660 won't spin the fan at idle it's the same thing basically. I don't care about load noise. They cost about the same so it turn's out there will be no noise difference but i get more power with the 660...


If your usage pattern will land in the sub 200W range, a 80 plus 460W PSU will be more efficient than a 80 plus 660W PSU. Your other points are valid though, but I do advocate against overkilling in wattage. I have heard plenty of people complaing the semi-passive feature malfunction and they hear fan noise at idle wattage range, so that's a part of it as well.

I will leave it to a 660W platinum user to answer your specific question about whining. My X-650 Gold don't produce a audible fan noise that can be heard over my CPU/GPU/Case fans during idle/web broswing(75-135W) and it have a <20% load semi passive setting.


----------



## athlon 64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> If you usage pattern will land in the sub 200W range, a 80 plus 460W PSU will be more efficient than a 660W PSU. Your other points are valid though, but I do advocate against overkilling in wattage.


Well i know that but the efficecny difference is so small there is just no point in looking at that...
Every review-er said that it's amazingly efficient at low loads. The other thing is i like having a bit more then i need, i probably won't ever have a system sucking more then 350w but i'm planning to keep this PSU for 5+ years. Who knows what might i do in that much time.

The other thing is, i live in Croatia, in stores here it's written that i can but a seasonic 660XP , i can't find the XP2 anywhere. When did the XP2 get out on the market? Does this mean that none of those psu's are XP2 version or that all of them actually are, it's just not written?


----------



## QuietGamer

+1 for 520 fanless. I use it in a folding rig and I can not hear it at all.


----------



## athlon 64

I don't understand. Why does everyone keep pushing the fanless model over the more powerfull semi passive one for the same price. It's basicaly taking 2 same power supply-es, putting a fan into one and not into the other and saying: in the first one fan is not gonna spin unless you need more then 500w of power. If you do you can get all the way up to 700 but the fan will slightly spin. In this other one there is no fan so you can't get more then 500w. It;s basicaly the same psu, i looked at the reviews of the 660 platinum and the fan will slightly spin over 500w of load, rearely before that. So the fanless model is not any quieter, it's just a marketing trick. Mr rig will never pull over 350w anyway. So buying a 660XP2 is basically buying a passive psu...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> I don't understand. Why does everyone keep pushing the fanless model over the more powerfull semi passive one for the same price. It's basicaly taking 2 same power supply-es, putting a fan into one and not into the other and saying: in the first one fan is not gonna spin unless you need more then 500w of power. If you do you can get all the way up to 700 but the fan will slightly spin. In this other one there is no fan so you can't get more then 500w. It;s basicaly the same psu, i looked at the reviews of the 660 platinum and the fan will slightly spin over 500w of load, rearely before that. So the fanless model is not any quieter, it's just a marketing trick. Mr rig will never pull over 350w anyway. So buying a 660XP2 is basically buying a passive psu...


You dont want too much wattage left on your PSU

Using less means you are getting lower efficiency

You might as well buy a bronze or silver rated PSU in that case


----------



## athlon 64

Yes but platinum seasonic's showed a very very good efficiency rate under low loads. + a 660w is not that much of an overkill.
Let's say i don't care about that little efficiency difference. Is there any real benefit a passive 520 would have over a semi passive 660 considering i'll never run a 660 hi enough to turn the fan on?
Or is it just a marketing point...

And yes, is the 760 platinum seasonic the exatly same psu as the corsair AX760 ?


----------



## shilka

Why not buy the new fanless Enermax 550/650 watts

Or a Rosewill SilentNight 500 watts

Both are 100% fanless and platinum rated


----------



## athlon 64

Because i don't trust enermax. If i decided that way i would buy a fractal newton R3 right away... it's not to expensive, it doesn't whine ,it's semi passive and it did excelent on every single test of every reviewer. But they are new and i don't know how reliable. I'm buying a PSU an expecting it to run 24/7 for 5-7 years. Reliability is in the first place here. That's why the only companies i would trust are seasonic/ SS corsair and antec.

I have a better question. Why do you constantly keep trying to make me not buy a seasonic withouth any real arguments or replies to mu questions? Do you have something against seasonic or what? I just asked if i'm running a 660XP2 under a load low enough for it to never run the fan is it basicaly the exactly same thing as buying a fully passive 520w? Except that the 520 will be a bit more efficient witch i don't care about.


----------



## shilka

How is giving you another option constantly saying not buy Seasonic?

I have not said anything about you should not buy Seasoinc not a single word

And if you want another option you forgot the HighPower Astro PT

About the same (if not better) as the Newton R3 but cheaper

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817250009
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817250006


----------



## athlon 64

I didn't come in a seasonic platinum club to ask you about other options. I could make a subject "witch power supply" to buy if i wanted that. I looked at other options and for my needs the 660xp2 seems to be the best. But i have a questions that i'm constantly trying to get a reply on but you are either avoiding it or spamming so other users don't see them.

1. Would it be the same thing to buy the 660XP2 , run it under a load low enough for it to never turn on the fan and to buy a fully passive 520w seasonic. I can't see the point of buying a passive psu if my 660xp will never turn the fan on anyway. Am i right? I don't care if it's gonna be a little less efficient under low load.

2. How can i know am i buying an xp2 or not. In my country and even on ebay most of the 660's are labeled as 660XP. Is it because all of them are acutally xp2's because xp1 are not produced anymore, or are they all really revision number 1.

3. Is the corsair AX760 exactly the same PSU as the SS-760XP.

Thank you.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> I didn't come in a seasonic platinum club to ask you about other options. I could make a subject "witch power supply" to buy if i wanted that. I looked at other options and for my needs the 660xp2 seems to be the best. But i have a question that i'm constantly trying to get a reply on but you are either avoiding it or spamming so other users don't see them.
> 
> 1. Would it be the same thing to buy the 660XP2 , run it under a load low enough for it to never turn on the fan and to buy a fully passive 520w seasonic. I con't see the point of buying a passive psu if my 660xp will never turn the fan on anyway. Am i right? I don't care if it's gonna be a little less efficient under low load.
> 
> 2. How can i know am i buying an xp2 or not. In my country and even on ebay most of the 660's are lables as 660XP. Is it because all of them are acutally xp2's because xp1 are not produced anymore, or are they all really revision number 1.
> 
> 3. Is the corsair AX760 exactly the same PSU as the SS-760XP.
> 
> Thank you.


Well then you can go stright to hell

Remind me not to try and help you again

I see everyone in this club are as nice as always


----------



## athlon 64

You are not helping me if you didn't reply to any of the real questions i have asked. You are just spamming about things i allready know because i spent the last week reading reviews trying to find a perfect PSU for me.

EDIT: I don't really give a damn about what you think about me but all i wanted is someone to reply those 3 damn questions i had because i'm buying a psu that's gonna get my wallet rather empty. But no, you had to start spamming even when i was basicaly repeating the same questions over and over again. Please let someone give me a few replies that i need and go somewhere else trying to convince someone that he should buy a fully passive PSU bacause you won't accept that you are not right and that a fully passive psu vs semmi passive psu is just a marketing point.


----------



## QuietGamer

If you can open the box in the store you are going to purchase the unit at, look at the side of the unit and it will have a small number 2 next to the XP at the end of the model number. Here is a picture of my 660 xp2.

Cant help you with the other questions.


----------



## athlon 64

Yeah but i'm doing an online order :/ ,how long are xp 2's being produced? Do you think most of them should be xp2 revisions or they should be in arrival now...


----------



## QuietGamer

If your online store has a good return policy, order it and if is not a XP2 then return it.


----------



## athlon 64

Well i guess i'll find that out by email. I'll see









Overall the 660Xp2 seems to be a really good buy for long term usage.

Do you think it's smart to turn it with the fan up so the heat from it can radiate from the psu when it's passive?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Does anyone know if any of the Corsair sleeving kits will fit the 660XP2?


----------



## gima

Finally got my 860w up and going with my new build. Works great, no coil whine or abnormal noises what so ever.


----------



## Leviathan25

Planning to by a 660w in a few days. This is the pc I'm building. I just wanted a "gut check" before buying the PSU. Planning to OC the cpu.

Intel Haswell Core i7 4770k
Asus Z87M-Plus
16GB DDR3-1866 CL9
EVGA nVidia GeForce 780
Samsung 840 Pro 256gb
Asus Xonar Essence STX
2TB WD Caviar Black
LG Blu-Ray burner

Fans: 180mm front case fan, 120mm exhaust fan, Noctua NH-U12S CPU Cooler

660w seem about right for this?

I did several psu calulators. The Asus one recommended 750w, but Extreme said 512w. I figure somewhere in the middle was good. I'm just wondering if I should go up to 750w.


----------



## QuietGamer

It runs my almost identical rig just fine. I am not currently OC the i7 but I am OCing the GPU a bit.

http://pcpartpicker.com/b/GtB

If you can shop at Newegg, the 660 is on a black fri. deal for $99 - a $20 MIR so final cost of $79.. Good deal!!!

http://promotions.newegg.com/NEemail/Nov-0-2013/BF-Preview-25/index-landing.html

You have to scroll down a bit to find it.

Also, how are you installing a 180 mm fan in the front? Will that fit?

If you are buying a ref. model 780 and not married to EVGA, you may look into getting a PNY as they offer a lifetime warranty if you register your card on their website. No charge.

http://www3.pny.com/GTX-780-3072MB-PCIe-P3384C589.aspx

Click on Warr and Service tab.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuietGamer*
> 
> Also, how are you installing a 180 mm fan in the front? Will that fit?


I'm using the Silverstone TJ08-E case.

Thank you for the advice!


----------



## dumafourlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuietGamer*
> 
> If you can shop at Newegg, the 660 is on a black fri. deal for $99 - a $20 MIR so final cost of $79.. Good deal!!!
> 
> http://promotions.newegg.com/NEemail/Nov-0-2013/BF-Preview-25/index-landing.html.


I just checked and newegg is sold out







Saw this too late to get that deal...


----------



## sherlock

For those of you that missed out on the 660W deal, the 760W is currently $109.99 after a $20 rebate on Newegg.com, still a pretty good deal.


----------



## RAFFY

I know this isn't a for sale thread but if anyone is looking to purchase a Seasonic Platinum XP2 shoot me a PM. I'll be posting a for sale thread later after work. I'm switching to dual EVGA SuperNova 1000 P2's. Please remove me from the member list as well.


----------



## QuietGamer

A new review for some of our favorite power supplies.

http://us.hardware.info/reviews/5011/seasonic-platinum-series-v2-660w760w860w-review-extremely-efficient


----------



## Zantrill

Thanks QuietGamer... added it to the main page with credit.


----------



## QuietGamer

Thanks Zantrill,

Just trying to share the good news about the great power supplies we all appreciate in our club.


----------



## Tribalinius

Power supply porn!

Checking in with a brand new 1000W







!


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tribalinius*
> 
> 
> 
> Power supply porn!
> 
> Checking in with a brand new 1000W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Just an FYI those 280x at load will consume around 280watts each.


----------



## CptAsian

I should have posted here a while ago.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tribalinius*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power supply porn!
> 
> Checking in with a brand new 1000W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


That reminds me of this.


----------



## Zantrill

Got you guys added. Welcome to the club fellas.


----------



## GetToTheChopaa

Howdy!








http://s373.photobucket.com/user/Hawkins79/media/DSCN1768.jpg.html


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GetToTheChopaa*
> 
> Howdy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s373.photobucket.com/user/Hawkins79/media/DSCN1768.jpg.html


Great looking sleeving! What do you use to remove the pins? I have two EVGA SuperNOVA's that need some TLC.


----------



## GetToTheChopaa

Thanks Raffy! I have Lutro's molex removal tool. It works beautifully, contrary to what I've read about the Seasonic PSU pins being notoriously difficult to remove.
What sleeve do you plan on using?


----------



## Zantrill

GetToTheChopaa, the pic doesn't show what model you have. Which is it so I can add you?


----------



## GetToTheChopaa

Just bought the PSU and it is my first time sleeving also, so please, excuse my excitement! It's the Platinum-1000w model.

http://s373.photobucket.com/user/Hawkins79/media/PC stuff/DSCN1783.jpg.html

Cheers, Emil.


----------



## Zantrill

Got ya added GetToTheChopaa. Welcome!


----------



## NKrader

i only have the 1000w now, traded the 660 for some custom cables.


----------



## Zantrill

post a pic of the 1000 and I'll switch you out friend.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> post a pic of the 1000 and I'll switch you out friend.


i have before, but i dont so much want to take out of case to post pictures.


----------



## Leviathan25

Just arrived today.


----------



## CptAsian

I'm not sure why I've waited until now, but I'm going to throw in this other pic I have of my PSU, just to show how... snugly... it fits in this case.



It's pretty much about an inch to an inch and a half of clearance between the PSU and my HDD's. So no, my hard drives don't get any airflow whatsoever.


----------



## Zantrill

Got ya added Leviathan25


----------



## Fahrenheit85

Have a Plat 1000 and I'm looking to get into sleeving for it. Is their a diagram for it? Like how you gotta split the 24pin. Also if I wanna take a PCIe 8 and 6 pin straight back to the PSU, how would I do that


----------



## GetToTheChopaa

This is what I used for the 24 pin: http://www.overclock.net/t/1190821/seasonic-p1000-x-850-24-pin-connector-pinouts

As for the PCIe: http://www.overclock.net/t/1420796/repository-of-power-supply-pin-outs/140
For spitting the PCIe, the Platinum 1000 comes with 3 double PCIe cables, two 8(6+2) pin PCIe cables go to one 12 pin connector. All you have to do is to remove one 8(6+2) from a 12 pin connector, that leaves you with, basically one 8 pin PCIe cable. Than, you remove an 8 pin from the other 12 pin along with a "+2" from the second 8 pin . That leaves you with a 6 pin PCIe.
It may sound confusing when you read this, but the pinout diagram and simply looking at the actual cable, studying it, should allow you to do it without much difficulty. If you need more help, I could try taking pictures of my second PCIe cable, as it isn't sleeved yet and explain more clearly .
Cheers, Emil!


----------



## Fahrenheit85

At what point does the + 2 meet splice into it though? I guess on the PSU end. I want to run 14 cables right out of the video card for clean look and I get confused when it gets back to the PSU


----------



## Fester1

I was thinking of getting the 660XP2 or the 760XP2. Does anyone have experience with either of them? I'm nervous about coil whine and wasn't sure if they had a higher incident than other brands?

I've got a EVGA 670 FTW, Intel 3570k, ASUS Z77 motherboard (have them for over half a year just sitting in my closet). Would love to finally be able to put them all together.


----------



## GetToTheChopaa

Ignore my previous post, there is no point in using two PCIe that come with the PSU, just use one as it is, 12 pin leading to two 6+2 connectors. Just remove a single 2 pin from the bunch and sleeve the rest, it will look awesome. I split the double wires at about 7-8 inches from the PSU end, so the heatshrink is hidden in the rear of the case.
Here is how mine came out. still a work-in-progress though, a lot of stitching left to do,
http://s373.photobucket.com/user/Hawkins79/media/PC stuff/DSCN1804.jpg.html
http://s373.photobucket.com/user/Hawkins79/media/PC stuff/DSCN1810.jpg.html


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fester1*
> 
> I was thinking of getting the 660XP2 or the 760XP2. Does anyone have experience with either of them? I'm nervous about coil whine and wasn't sure if they had a higher incident than other brands?
> 
> I've got a EVGA 670 FTW, Intel 3570k, ASUS Z77 motherboard (have them for over half a year just sitting in my closet). Would love to finally be able to put them all together.


I was wondering the same thing (coil whine).
Thanks


----------



## QuietGamer

I have both (660 &760) and I haven't noticed any coil whine on either,


----------



## Branish

So I had Feser One coolant leak into my Platinum 860 yesterday and now it won't turn on. I went out and bought an AX860 this morning because it was on sale for $175 since I'm pretty sure the Seasonic is dead. What do you guys think the odds are of the PSU working again once the coolant is dry?

Man I loved that PSU. I have the first revision of it too with the horrible rainbow cables. It served me well for almost two years at least. I'm pretty sure it's a brick now but maybe in future I'll try again and see if, by some weird luck, it still works.

Chopaa, your sleeving job looks excellent! Maybe one day I'll have your skill.


----------



## Fahrenheit85

Im starting to think doing this on my own might be to much. Think ill look into buying a custom set from someone on here or Moddiy or something. I dont wanna blow up stuff up. Maybe just try the Molex or sata stuff my self


----------



## GetToTheChopaa

Branish, that sucks! The only reason I don't do water cooling is because I'm afraid of leaks. How's that AX treating you? Coming from an HX850, I can't believe how loud that thing was, than again, I'm crazy about having a quiet system. Also, thanks for the compliment, First time sleeving here, I think patience supersedes skill in this case.

Fahrenheit, don't give up, it isn't as complicated as it seems. I just finished my SATA power cable (one of 'em) and to me it felt more difficult than my 24 pin mobo cable. I suggest trying it out on some spare cables until you get the hang of it. There are plenty of tutorials around this site and the web and all you need is patience.


----------



## Branish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GetToTheChopaa*
> 
> Branish, that sucks! The only reason I don't do water cooling is because I'm afraid of leaks. How's that AX treating you? Coming from an HX850, I can't believe how loud that thing was, than again, I'm crazy about having a quiet system. Also, thanks for the compliment, First time sleeving here, I think patience supersedes skill in this case.
> 
> Fahrenheit, don't give up, it isn't as complicated as it seems. I just finished my SATA power cable (one of 'em) and to me it felt more difficult than my 24 pin mobo cable. I suggest trying it out on some spare cables until you get the hang of it. There are plenty of tutorials around this site and the web and all you need is patience.


The AX is great! There're a lot of people claiming it has bad coil whine but I haven't heard any from my unit. On hybrid mode I found the unit was getting a little too warm so I'm running it on normal and the fan is quiet and now the unit stays cool. I the think the unit getting warm is due to there being a heater under my desk since most claim it barely gets hot on hybrid mode. I found my Platinum, even on hybrid mode, ran the fan 100% of the time I think mainly due to the heat from my case since I was running it with the fan up which looked better but ultimately cost me in the end due to the coolant having a place to pool.


----------



## GetToTheChopaa

Luck of the draw with coil whine, I guess..Luckily, that tends to happen with the smaller Seasonic units, the 1000 Platinum is less prone to coil whine from what I've read prior to purchasing. My Platinum is also fan up on hybrid mode (no risk of drowning though ) and I haven't seen the fan running yet and when it does you know how quiet it is. I even did a test with Metro Last Light to see if the fan comes on when on hybrid and it didn't, I have an Asus GTX 670 and a pretty cool system. Of course all this will probably change as I'm considering a Gigabyte GTX 780Ghz, and that's hungrier than my current GPU.


----------



## kpo6969

Seasonic SS-660XP2

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151121

Got one for $110 shipped before $20 rebate
$34 off w/ promo code EMCWVVS37, ends 12/25
today and tomorrow only


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> Seasonic SS-660XP2
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151121
> 
> Got one for $110 shipped before $20 rebate
> $34 off w/ promo code EMCWVVS37, ends 12/25
> today and tomorrow only


I spotted that code first thing in the morning , bought it and posted in the Online Deals section. Newegg have already shipped my order. I bought one this Feburary but it arrived DOA so I returned it, hopefully I have better luck this time.


----------



## kpo6969

Same here.


----------



## Fester1

OK, since I've missed out twice on the 760 sale, I want to get this 660. However, Can someone take a look at my rig and tell me if the 660 would work and if it would be at maximum effeciency (40-60%)? I'm debating whether to wait for the 760 to go back on sale again, but I've been waiting for so long.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1453492/650-750-watt-power-supply-seasonic#post_21453266


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fester1*
> 
> OK, since I've missed out twice on the 760 sale, I want to get this 660. However, Can someone take a look at my rig and tell me if the 660 would work and if it would be at maximum effeciency (40-60%)? I'm debating whether to wait for the 760 to go back on sale again, but I've been waiting for so long.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1453492/650-750-watt-power-supply-seasonic#post_21453266


Will take a look, but in the future just put your Rig parts in your signature using Rig Builder even if it is just a proposed build, that's makes it much easier for everybody.

Edit: So we are talking about a 3570K+ single GTX 670 set-up, I used to run that OCed (4.5Ghz 3570K @ 1.25V, 670 @ 1240mhz) easily on my X-650 and its power consumption is no where close to 660W( CPU pulls < 150 W(110W stock), GPU about 180W max

Even adding all your drives & sound card, plus OCing both CPU & GPU to max, it shouldn't pull more than *400-450W(60-68%)* at max load.


----------



## therealjustin

My 760W Platinum arrived yesterday from Newegg but I have yet to install it. The black cables are so much nicer than the standard multicolored mess I'm use to.


----------



## Fester1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Will take a look, but in the future just put your Rig parts in your signature using Rig Builder even if it is just a proposed build, that's makes it much easier for everybody.
> 
> Edit: So we are talking about a 3570K+ single GTX 670 set-up, I used to run that OCed (4.5Ghz 3570K @ 1.25V, 670 @ 1240mhz) easily on my X-650 and its power consumption is no where close to 660W( CPU pulls < 150 W(110W stock), GPU about 180W max
> 
> Even adding all your drives & sound card, plus OCing both CPU & GPU to max, it shouldn't pull more than *400-450W(60-68%)* at max load.


Thanks, I got my rig up








I wish I could get the 760, but the 660 seems to work just as well.


----------



## neptunus

I am thinking about getting SS-660XP2, but since I live in CIS and I can't get in anywhere around here I will have to order one from states. Love the price at newegg, but what bothers me is the amount of DOA units... is it bad luck/newegg misfortune or Seasonic QA at its best?

The other thing is, coil whine, can't stand it - what are the chances that I will receive whine free unit? What are the chances that I will get fully working, coil whine free unit in the end? Seems like a risky deal ;(


----------



## Zantrill

Got you added therealjustin... welcome!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neptunus*
> 
> I am thinking about getting SS-660XP2, but since I live in CIS and I can't get in anywhere around here I will have to order one from states. Love the price at newegg, but what bothers me is the amount of DOA units... is it bad luck/newegg misfortune or Seasonic QA at its best?
> 
> The other thing is, coil whine, can't stand it - what are the chances that I will receive whine free unit? What are the chances that I will get fully working, coil whine free unit in the end? Seems like a risky deal ;(


I can't tell you the odds but I can tell you mine works flawlessly. I now have a CHVFZ and FX 8350 with a 7870 Devil and a R9 270x Devil X-Fired tons of fans. I don't like the cables TBH, I have just replaced the PCI-E cables with 4 of these. Sleeved ones from Moddiy and as soon as I clean them up and get the 24 pin to match it will look tight. By the way, Kill-A-Watt tells me that at full load my rig pulls 540W tops so the 660xp2 is perfect for me.



This is what it looked like before -


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fester1*
> 
> OK, since I've missed out twice on the 760 sale, I want to get this 660. However, Can someone take a look at my rig and tell me if the 660 would work and if it would be at maximum effeciency (40-60%)? I'm debating whether to wait for the 760 to go back on sale again, but I've been waiting for so long.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1453492/650-750-watt-power-supply-seasonic#post_21453266


Seasonic makes a formidable Platinum PSU even with some units with flaws. I have a first gen 860 and a later gen 1000. neither have the coil whine. Very happy with what I have. If you get the coil whine, that's what the superb warranty is for. It is worth getting a brand name you know with high reviews. The Power Supply is the one thing you don't want to go with a name you don't know. It's the heart of the PC and could hurt every part of your rig.


----------



## shilka

You know i can read your insulting post right?


----------



## Zantrill

That was rude. my apologies.


----------



## therealjustin

Thanks!







I have been looking at getting a decent power supply for a while and the price at Newegg was too good to pass up. I took everything apart yesterday afternoon and by 10pm I had everything back together and running again. The entire building experience is much more fun when you are not dealing with a hundred different cables. I will never go back to non-modular again I can tell you that, and I'm actually not embarrassed to show off my system now.

Obviously my unit is still brand new with less than a days usage but so far there have been no unusual noises or coil whine. The only noise I did hear came from my new GTX 760 during the Windows Experience Index assessment which is expected(my 560Ti did this too).


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GetToTheChopaa*
> 
> Ignore my previous post, there is no point in using two PCIe that come with the PSU, just use one as it is, 12 pin leading to two 6+2 connectors. Just remove a single 2 pin from the bunch and sleeve the rest, it will look awesome. I split the double wires at about 7-8 inches from the PSU end, so the heatshrink is hidden in the rear of the case.
> Here is how mine came out. still a work-in-progress though, a lot of stitching left to do,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s373.photobucket.com/user/Hawkins79/media/PC stuff/DSCN1804.jpg.html
> http://s373.photobucket.com/user/Hawkins79/media/PC stuff/DSCN1810.jpg.html


What are you using to sew the cables together, is here a guide for it.

I just did this for now.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I am in serious need of that matching 24 pin.


----------



## Lutfij

I've been meaning to post this question here but I'm usually occupied with all my activities on other threads here. It's very nice to see that there is a club for this coveted PSU series









Question:

I've got a rig (Rig 2 in my sig) that I'd like to overhaul the PSU out and also move onto full fledged watercooling for it.
System specs:
Corsair Graphite 230T w/ 3 LED fans
[email protected] but will overclock to maybe 3.2~3.5Ghz or as far as the chip takes me but nothing crazy.
Asus Maximus III Formula
4x 4GB Corsair Dominator GT 1866MHz
GTX 780 HOF edition
1x 120GB Sandisk Extreme SSD
1x 2.5 TB WD Green HDD
Bitfenix Recon Black fancontroller

Watercooling:
Alphacool VP655 single edition
2x SP120's High performance edition

^ will a SS-660XP2 be more than enough to pull the above mentioned rig's weight...? Would also love to try my hand at sleeving the PSU and I've been reading at how easy the platinum series is simple to sleeve with.

Thanks for taking the time to read and respond to this message/post.

GetToTheChopaa - absolutely lovely sleeved and themed rig!


----------



## sherlock

Just installed mine 660W Platinum, running well so far.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> I've been meaning to post this question here but I'm usually occupied with all my activities on other threads here. It's very nice to see that there is a club for this coveted PSU series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question:
> 
> I've got a rig (Rig 2 in my sig) that I'd like to overhaul the PSU out and also move onto full fledged watercooling for it.
> System specs:
> Corsair Graphite 230T w/ 3 LED fans
> [email protected] but will overclock to maybe 3.2~3.5Ghz or as far as the chip takes me but nothing crazy.
> Asus Maximus III Formula
> 4x 4GB Corsair Dominator GT 1866MHz
> GTX 780 HOF edition
> 1x 120GB Sandisk Extreme SSD
> 1x 2.5 TB WD Green HDD
> Bitfenix Recon Black fancontroller
> 
> Watercooling:
> Alphacool VP655 single edition
> 2x SP120's High performance edition
> 
> ^ will a SS-660XP2 be more than enough to pull the above mentioned rig's weight...? Would also love to try my hand at sleeving the PSU and I've been reading at how easy the platinum series is simple to sleeve with.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to read and respond to this message/post.
> 
> GetToTheChopaa - absolutely lovely sleeved and themed rig!


I would say yes.


----------



## ZephyrBit




----------



## Lutfij

Thanks Devildog83, + rep for ya mate!!!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Thanks Devildog83, + rep for ya mate!!!


Thanks, by the way, if you plan on adding a another GPU I would seriously consider a bit higher wattage. SS760 if you don't plan on ever putting full load on your system and SS860 if you do. If you are only going with 1 card the SS660 is perfect. Running P95 and Heaven at the same time I peaked near 600w with an 8350 and 7870/R9 270x X-Fire @ medium overclocks. If I wanted to push any higher I would need more power. With the 780's you will draw some more power yet. Just a though because with that investment you want to make sure you don't have to replace it too soon.


----------



## Lutfij

You're welcome









Just to clarify and thank you for popping the topic up:
I'm only going to mildly overclock the rig. Maybe overclock the i5-750 maxed and I might just leave it at stock frequency's on the GPU alone. In my 10 years of systembuilding for myself and my pals, I've noticed that no one can afford a dual GPU setup and by the time they can the tech has moved about 4 generations heh









Single card all the way mate! Did I mention that the aforementioned rig will be purely for high level gaming on a 23" monitor @ 1920x1080p res and some productivity work on Adobe CS as well as Sketchup renders? Should give you an indication of load levels?


----------



## Armotekma

Hooray, now I won't have ugly rainbow cables & silver on black


----------



## Ghostpilot

Just in case there's someone reading the thread wondering whether to get a Seasonic (or is looking for another), here's a great deal on the 760-XP2:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151120

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151120


----------



## jhaze84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostpilot*
> 
> Just in case there's someone reading the thread wondering whether to get a Seasonic (or is looking for another), here's a great deal on the 760-XP2:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151120
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151120


I ordered one today. Awesome price. Should be a member of this club in about a week! It's huge overkill for me because I will only be running single GPU but the price is right and I missed the sale on the 660-watt last week.


----------



## Ghostpilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhaze84*
> 
> I ordered one today. Awesome price. Should be a member of this club in about a week! It's huge overkill for me because I will only be running single GPU but the price is right and I missed the sale on the 660-watt last week.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostpilot*
> 
> Just in case there's someone reading the thread wondering whether to get a Seasonic (or is looking for another), here's a great deal on the 760-XP2 (click to be taken straight to it):
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151120


Same here! I built a computer for a friend in the Fall and ordered him a 660-XP2. I was so impressed with it that I decided that I'd get one for myself whenever a deal came along. I was kicking myself for missing the Christmas Day sale for the 660-XP2 (that's what I get for spending the holidays with friends and family), so getting this for the same price was a deal I had to jump on. I also had a $20 gift card due to an ordering mixup during BF, so after rebate I'll pay a mere $79.99 for a 760-XP2.


----------



## Zantrill

Sherlock, ZephyrBit, Armotekma... Got you guys added. Welcome to the club!


----------



## GetToTheChopaa

This is what I used, Devildog: http://www.amazon.com/Upholstery-Outdoor-Drapery-Beading-Luggage/dp/B004A6CV0C/ref=pd_sim_ac_1
I stumbled upon it at a local sewing shop, around the same time I was sleeving the cables. It's very thin, but very strong.
As for guides, there are a couple:http://www.overclock.net/t/1406132/cable-lacing-tutorial-a-k-a-cable-stitching-cable-sewing
http://www.overclock.net/t/1309854/cable-sewing-tutorial
Might find more on youtube. I practiced random ways of sewing the cables for a while on the PCIe and did it my own way in the end, without following any tutorials.
Your system looks really nice, the 24 will complete it.
Lutfij, thank you !

Emil

Sorry for the late reply!


----------



## Devildog83

No biggie about the late reply, I don't have your patience, I tried and failed big time the at sewing thing. It was probably the soft cloth sleeve but I am going with these instead from "Lutro0-Customs".

http://lutro0-customs.com/products/cable-comb They come in sizes for 6 pin and 24 pin which is perfect and they will hardly be noticed, very cheap also.


----------



## RAFFY

Well my 860 XP2 took a dump on me last night. I walk in the room smelled a writers smell and noticed my computer was off. Turned it back on and she enough it just turns if it restarts. Time for RMA


----------



## Zantrill

:'( Time to put that warranty to the test


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> :'(


Funny thing is the PSU still runs just cant handle being under load. When I do put it under load it emits and an odd smell lol.


----------



## Lutfij

GetToTheChopaa - You're welcome. Once I get the PSU in my hands I'll try taking some glamour shots


----------



## Zantrill

what kind of load you throwing at her?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> what kind of load you throwing at her?


Probably around 750 tops. It would of been two 290x's (not overvolted around 300 a piece) and then a 4930k (stock clocks & idling) + one ssd + 8 fans. I am really surprised the PSU failed. I will admit I am not 100% its the power supply as I haven't tore the computer down yet. But all the signs point to it since I do not black screen or blue screen when it turns off. I have a feeling a capacitor blew a cap or something.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> what kind of load you throwing at her?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably around 750 tops. It would of been two 290x's (not overvolted around 300 a piece) and then a 4930k (stock clocks & idling) + one ssd + 8 fans. I am really surprised the PSU failed. I will admit I am not 100% its the power supply as I haven't tore the computer down yet. But all the signs point to it since I do not black screen or blue screen when it turns off. I have a feeling a capacitor blew a cap or something.
Click to expand...

did you have the fan turned off? if not, did it come on?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> did you have the fan turned off? if not, did it come on?


Yeah the fan would come on but honestly not that often.


----------



## Zantrill

pull the PSU out and take a smell...


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> pull the PSU out and take a smell...


Well there actually is no reason to smell the PSU. I finally got around to tearing down the computer tonight and was horrified when I saw that one of my GPU cables was now melted to the PSU. Oh and it left char marks inside my computer case too! Needless to say I don't think I'll be purchasing a Seasonic PSU again. I have been using them for years but never had an issue until now. I am very disappointed in Seasonic right now. Tomorrow I will be calling their CS department and demanding they pay for a new PSU, CASE and probably at least one of my 290x's. Now I have to stress test the GPU's and make sure they are ok and don't artifact. Oh and don't worry I'll be posting some nice pictures of the damage in a few minutes here.

Edit: Pictures have arrived....


----------



## Anthropolis

Just received my first Seasonic psu, got the Platinum 860 XP2, I am blown away! Paid a lot for it, $197 shipped from the Egg, but I don't regret one penny of it. When I opened up that (beautiful) box and found that velvet bag, I felt like I just joined a VIP club haha! Still installing now, and a long way to go until its complete with every wire sleeved and custom connectors, but at this moment it is a complete joy to install. I'm all smiles!

I'll edit to add pics when I get off my tablet.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> Just received my first Seasonic psu, got the Platinum 860 XP2, I am blown away! Paid a lot for it, $197 shipped from the Egg, but I don't regret one penny of it. When I opened up that (beautiful) box and found that velvet bag, I felt like I just joined a VIP club haha! Still installing now, and a long way to go until its complete with every wire sleeved and custom connectors, but at this moment it is a complete joy to install. I'm all smiles!
> 
> I'll edit to add pics when I get off my tablet.


Hey, welcome to OCN and the Seasonic Platinum Club! Glad you're happy with your purchase.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi Raffy,

Sorry to see the situation of the melted connectors. We have made some tests and found that if the pins inside the connectors are not seated properly to the opposite pin, then there is potential to overheat.

Are you located in USA? If so, please contact seasonicusa.com to start the RMA procedure. Your system components should all be ok as the protection circuits inside the PSU should make sure everything is protected.

Thank you.


----------



## Anthropolis

I'm pleased to see a rep here, I must admit I got worried when I saw those burn pics in the other thread, but I had just ordered one. Thankfully these are covered by a robust warranty (7 years! That's 5 system rebuilds for some of us haha).

So I've finished installing and testing mine, and my amazement continues. I can see why one review called it the best power supply in the world. The flat and all-black cables make wire management much easier than the bulky sleeved psu I had. Now, the Fractal Design Define R4 has tons of extra room for wire management behind the tray, but it was nice to not have to squeeze that panel down to get it on ha. If you have a tighter case, these cables will be perfect for you.

As for output, well I don't have a Kill A Watt to measure, but I was actually able to overclock things higher!! Wow an unexpected and welcome bonus! And I just know that I have power to spare. On the psu side, I've got 4 plugs open still. I don't believe in having a bunch of hdd's and odd's like some do, so I'll always be using only 2 hdd's and 1 or 2 odd's. My dual 7870's in crossfire are pulling massive watts, especially since overclocked. My FX-9370 is overclocked quite a bit, so it's hungry too. Other items include: Corsair h100i liquid cooler, only 3 fans (two Cougar silent fans on the rad powered by the h100i, and one rear Fractal Design silent fan), custom led lights, and 6 UV cold cathodes which I know are hungry when all on. With everything on, and both gpu's and 8 cores of cpu are fully loaded, which I do regularly, I figure that I have about 100 watts to spare. I used that good psu calculator and put in everything, and it came out to about 650w

Bottom line is, the platinum 860 xp2 is more than a perfect psu for several top-end components, with power to spare. But if you need to run more than two graphics cards, I would aim for the 1000w.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Hi Raffy,
> 
> Sorry to see the situation of the melted connectors. We have made some tests and found that if the pins inside the connectors are not seated properly to the opposite pin, then there is potential to overheat.
> 
> Are you located in USA? If so, please contact seasonicusa.com to start the RMA procedure. Your system components should all be ok as the protection circuits inside the PSU should make sure everything is protected.
> 
> Thank you.


Oh thank goodness that saves a HUGE headache. I still need to go ahead and test everything just to sure. I'm currently talking to Kevin at Seasonic USA.


----------



## Anthropolis

A few tasty pics just because...

Powering two overclocked 7870's just fine. Those little temp displays are in a little bracket I fabbed up and covered with brushed gunmetal vinyl, the crossfire link is covered in brushed gunmetal vinyl too because that ugly orange/gold color is so 1998. Two things I dislike about the PCI-E cables: if you have 6-pin plugs then the +2 connector is very annoying and just dangles there (I'll be fabbing up my own custom UV sleeved cables anyways), and one really annoying thing is that the way the two 6+2 connectors are made where one connector is chained right off the first one, then the short ribbon cable between, makes it impossible to use one cable for one video card with two plugs, since the cable and connectors will be physically stressed well beyond my comfort. So what you have to do is use two cables, which is fine, but have each cable going to both cards. So cable 1 to plug 1 on card 1 and plug 1 on card 2. Cable 2 to plug 2 on card 1 and plug 2 on card 2. I think one could just separate the wire ribbon from the first connector to the second connector and avoid this problem.


Many plugs to spare!


The sleeving on the ATX cable is okay, I mean it is better than nothing but something about it looks cheap. Anyway next paycheck I'm making all custom sleeved cables so this one has a short life in the case.


And there she glows


----------



## Devildog83

For 12 or 13 bucks each you could just get 4 of these from moddiy.com.



They are 6+2, they work great with my 660 and you can get different colors.


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> For 12 or 13 bucks each you could just get 4 of these from moddiy.com.
> 
> 
> 
> They are 6+2, they work great with my 660 and you can get different colors.


Beautiful rig! Yeah I looked at those, I like moddiy's prices. I'm holding out until next paycheck to start sleeving anything with this psu. The Zalman psu I just removed, well I got at least $100+ into blue UV reactive sleeving and every UV connector. I've been using FrozenCPU for my parts so far, not the best prices but service is outstanding, they covered two issues out of their pocket.

I'm either going to make/buy some extensions for all PCIE and mobo connectors and just mod those, or I'll go all out again and make cables or sleeve these. Always getting colored connectors though.

Zalman 460w (lol I know, but it was free and I got to learn sleeving): actually was enough until I threw a 7870 at it haha:


----------



## therealjustin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Hi Raffy,
> 
> Sorry to see the situation of the melted connectors. We have made some tests and found that if the pins inside the connectors are not seated properly to the opposite pin, then there is potential to overheat.
> 
> Are you located in USA? If so, please contact seasonicusa.com to start the RMA procedure. Your system components should all be ok as the protection circuits inside the PSU should make sure everything is protected.
> 
> Thank you.


Does this happen if the cables are even slightly misaligned? Say in the situation where a cable might be a bit too short but plugs in anyway?


----------



## gsd17

Picked up my Seasonic 660XP2 a few weeks ago and couldnt be happier! My setup is mainly efficiency and this psu has been amazing. I can typically idle and browse internet while only pulling less than 60W for the whole system!







Also found use for the velvet bags included to store my dj headphones!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> Beautiful rig! Yeah I looked at those, I like moddiy's prices. I'm holding out until next paycheck to start sleeving anything with this psu. The Zalman psu I just removed, well I got at least $100+ into blue UV reactive sleeving and every UV connector. I've been using FrozenCPU for my parts so far, not the best prices but service is outstanding, they covered two issues out of their pocket.
> 
> I'm either going to make/buy some extensions for all PCIE and mobo connectors and just mod those, or I'll go all out again and make cables or sleeve these. Always getting colored connectors though.
> 
> Zalman 460w (lol I know, but it was free and I got to learn sleeving): actually was enough until I threw a 7870 at it haha:


Why get extensions when for not much more you can get full cables, the quality is very good. My 24 pin and 8 pin are Bitfenix alchomy extensions and to be honest they are very cheap and the sleeving is a very flimsy cloth that is hard to work with. Pick your length and color/colors and e-mail Moddiy with your PSU brand/model and they will give you a price.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

This is very difficult to say because what we also see is some MBs, maybe due to the pairing of certain VGA cards, draw more power than the spec allows from the 24Pin connector. We are not sure of this yet and we are doing more testing.

But in terms of the connector, the male and female pins should be fitted / seated properly. In a situation where the cable is too short, it is too difficult to say without seeing it....


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> This is very difficult to say because what we also see is some MBs, maybe due to the pairing of certain VGA cards, draw more power than the spec allows from the 24Pin connector. We are not sure of this yet and we are doing more testing.
> 
> But in terms of the connector, the male and female pins should be fitted / seated properly. In a situation where the cable is too short, it is too difficult to say without seeing it....


When I first installed my 660 the 24 pin did not get seated all of the way, I got power but it would not start at all, no power to the CPU or GPU but after reseating all of the cables I found that the 24 pin took a good amount of pressure to seat all of the way and from then on I have been golden.


----------



## Anthropolis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> When I first installed my 660 the 24 pin did not get seated all of the way, I got power but it would not start at all, no power to the CPU or GPU but after reseating all of the cables I found that the 24 pin took a good amount of pressure to seat all of the way and from then on I have been golden.


More like you may need a hammer to get these connectors to seat all the way lol. I still have cuts on my fingers from installing mine. But, I'm okay with that instead of loose and insecure.


----------



## therealjustin

Any specific brand or chipset involved with the motherboard issue? Hopefully Gigabyte Z68 boards are not among them...

The 24-pin was a pain for me to insert too and I was terrified of destroying my new $130 power supply if I pushed too hard. I'm sure the connectors are soldered on well but they are not bulletproof.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> More like you may need a hammer to get these connectors to seat all the way lol. I still have cuts on my fingers from installing mine. But, I'm okay with that instead of loose and insecure.


They are hard to remove too. I like it though, I am with you in that I would much rather know for sure that they are secure even if it means a little more work to get them in and out.


----------



## NKrader

if you didnt add me yet heres my 1000w platinum


----------



## onesojourner

Does any one have a Wiring diagram for the SS-660XP2 24 pin? My new psu has a loose wire on the 24 pin harness on the PSU side. There are multiple empty ports so I am not sure where it belongs.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi onesojourner, please send request to [email protected]
Thank you


----------



## Big Elf

It's also listed in *here*


----------



## ZephyrBit

In the last page of the manual there is a pinout for everything.


----------



## Big Elf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZephyrBit*
> 
> In the last page of the manual there is a pinout for everything.


You're right, there is, the only snag is that it only shows the component end, not the PSU connections.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthropolis*
> 
> More like you may need a hammer to get these connectors to seat all the way lol. I still have cuts on my fingers from installing mine. But, I'm okay with that instead of loose and insecure.


Been reading through some of the latest Seasonic threads and I would have to agree with this statement.

I found some to be very difficult to seat and others were ok, seems like a quality control issue to me, I wonder if this is the cause for other users problems - just speculation I know....

I am seriously considering replacing all of the Seasonic cables for custom ones instead now









Edit: To clarify , when installing the 24-pin to the MB -ASUS Maximus Extreme IV it was very difficult - so difficult I though I actually had it the wrong way around - which I did not - but at one point I had to double check because it _felt_ like it was, as it was very tight. Also some of the connectors into the PSU itself were very tight and difficult to push in, which is why I am thinking QC issue.


----------



## Zantrill

hey guys, I've been gone for a week. when i get home tonight, I'll add you to the club list. if i miss anyone, let me know tomorrow.


----------



## Zantrill

Anthropolis, gsd17, NKrader. Welcome guys. My bad on it taking too long to add your names to the club. Been working a lot of hours. If I've missed anyone, let me know.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Anthropolis, gsd17, NKrader. Welcome guys. My bad on it taking too long to add your names to the club. Been working a lot of hours. If I've missed anyone, let me know.


Slacker!

J/K bro!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> Been reading through some of the latest Seasonic threads and I would have to agree with this statement.
> 
> I found some to be very difficult to seat and others were ok, seems like a quality control issue to me, I wonder if this is the cause for other users problems - just speculation I know....
> 
> I am seriously considering replacing all of the Seasonic cables for custom ones instead now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: To clarify , when installing the 24-pin to the MB -ASUS Maximus Extreme IV it was very difficult - so difficult I though I actually had it the wrong way around - which I did not - but at one point I had to double check because it _felt_ like it was, as it was very tight. Also some of the connectors into the PSU itself were very tight and difficult to push in, which is why I am thinking QC issue.


Is this also true for the 2nd generation Platinum series?


----------



## Greg28

A simple question, do you think that the Seasonic Platinum 760 worth it for £15 more than the Seasonic X-750/Corsair AX760? which of these 3 is more reliably and better in general? Ty.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg28*
> 
> A simple question, do you think that the Seasonic Platinum 760 worth it for £15 more than the Seasonic X-750/Corsair AX760? which of these 3 is more reliably and better in general? Ty.


My SS660 has proven to be a beast of a little unit and I am sure the SS760 is too, having said that if you are interested in saving the 15 euro's the 760 is a very good unit too from all that I have heard. Both would be better then a Gold 750 in efficiency and ability to handle more than they are specd' for. The Seasonic rep told me that mine will handle a good bit over the 660w it's rated for. In short I prefer the SS760 but either that or the AX760 should do you just fine.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Anthropolis, gsd17, NKrader. Welcome guys. My bad on it taking too long to add your names to the club. Been working a lot of hours. If I've missed anyone, let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Slacker!
> 
> J/K bro!
Click to expand...

SILENCE! I keel you!


----------



## kevindd992002

For places with high ambient temps (31~33C), is Hybrid fan mode still better than Silent Fan mode using the switch?


----------



## kevindd992002

BUMP!


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> BUMP!


why are you bumping a owners thread?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> For places with high ambient temps (31~33C), is Hybrid fan mode still better than Silent Fan mode using the switch?


doesnt matter, hybrid is just for people who need the airflow constant so it keeps the fan on when it doesnt need the cooling, if its hot and needs to be cooled it will turn on the fan regardless so with high ambient the fan would likely be exactly the same regardless of the switch position


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> why are you bumping a owners thread?
> doesnt matter, hybrid is just for people who need the airflow constant so it keeps the fan on when it doesnt need the cooling, if its hot and needs to be cooled it will turn on the fan regardless so with high ambient the fan would likely be exactly the same regardless of the switch position


I didn't know you can't do that, sorry. Isn't bumping specifically for questions that were unanswered?

Ok so you're saying that when I'm at idle and I'm using hybrid fan, the fan will still turn on regardless of the low load since I have high ambients?


----------



## Devildog83

The SS760XP2 in on sale today for $100 after $20 rebate at newegg, THAT'S A DEAL AND A HALF.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

I own a seasonic platinum 1000W. The problem is the fans never seem to turn off regardless when my PC is in idle. My rig specs are in my sig. I expect even with 2x 780s in SLI and an i7-4770, the total power usage should be low enough for the fans to remain off. This has not been an issue for the last year I used the PSU. My ambient temperatures are between 64F - 68F. Do you think the PSU fans get more noisy with age? Any advice will be much appreciated.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi Nvidia ATI,
Please send PM to me with your location and best is to have your unit checked by our service center.
Thank you.


----------



## ace1ndahole

Add me to the club


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Sweet!


----------



## dboythagr8

Maybe the Seasonic Rep can offer some insight here. Made a seperste thread as I was not aware of this thread , so I'll paste what I said in my OP:

So I have a fairly beefy setup and use a Seasonic Platinum 1000w PSU. 2x 780Tis, 2600k @ 4.6ghz, 2 SSDs, 1 HDD, etc. Full specs in my signature. I have been experiencing hard crashes in my system whenever I did anything with SLI. I have tried to run the Heaven benchmark 3x, and BF4 1x and each time my PC has completely shut down. 2/3 of those times I had a OC on the cards, and the final time I returned all settings on the GPUs back to default.

I have taken out both cards and have tried each separately to see if the machine crashes. I have done Heaven, Valley, Metro LL, and Hitman benchmarks and all of them completed successfully with no crashes.

A complete system shut down seems to indicate to me that it is a PSU issue, however shouldn't 1000w be enough for my setup? My knowledge is lacking on the intricacies of PSUs, but could it be that the 12v rail is being overloaded when running SLI?

Would this be worth RMA?


----------



## Big Elf

I run 3 x 580GTX which have similar power requirements to the 780s. When they're overclocked I'm hitting brief power draws of about 1300W on my power meter which equates to about 1150-1170W.

Does it still crash with everything at stock including the CPU?

Edit: Forgot to add I'm using a SeaSonic Platinum 1000.


----------



## dboythagr8

I haven't tried out the CPU at stock yet, but it does crash with the two 780Tis at stock. And it's a hard crash where the whole PC just shuts down. Then when I try and turn it back on I get nothing. I have to unplug it and flip the PSU switch, and let it sit for about 30 mins. Then I try again and it boots back up...

I keep hearing conflicting things..that 1000w is more than enough but now you said maybe not


----------



## Big Elf

I've just remembered that I used to get similar shut-downs a few years ago caused by a fan cable intermittently shorting. It took me ages and wasted money on a new PSu to work out what was happening. Fortunately the last time it happened I heard a little 'crackle' and could identify the cable.

The P1000 is supposedly good for brief power draws of up to 1200W.


----------



## dboythagr8

In my case if something was short, then wouldn't the machine shut down anytime the PSU was under pressure? My situation only happens when I'm running SLI.


----------



## GTD1

So I got my Seasonic 660 XP2 platinum a couple of months ago very happy with it until it developed a horrible buzz like a old old hdd in search mode , this happens regardless of load, power setting erp on etc etc ive tried everything, dam coil noise. I had rma the psu , got my new one two days ago and guess what this one its on the bad road alsow with a faith random buzz with different pitches comes and goes, buzz wich I know it will get aggravating just like the first one simtomps match the first psu.I am running a silent rig I use only Noctua fans and use the gpu on my i7 47770k silence was the primal factor in the build and the psu becomes the loudest part of the build.
I am very disappointed of this psu







I don't know if I will try a third one, get my money back or switch back to Corsair again .During the rma I had a loaner psu a dirt cheap Spire psu wich had 0 electrical noise adle /load /sleep/off how is this possible.I love Seasonic products ,love the fanless mode on the 660 but what is the point of having no noise from the fan when coils or chokes or God kows what sound like a rattle snake iside .


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi GTD1,
Different power supplies have different circuit designs and very often a low end unit might not have any issues because it does not really conform to the necessary regulations. As strange as this may sound, the power supply must meet so many different governmental regulations that it gets more and more complicated and issues can arise.
May I suggest that you try to ENABLE all ERP settings and if you have a function for Audio Always On, please disable this. In your VGA set up, also please disable Vsync.
As well, it is also important to make sure the line filtering of the MB power connector is sufficient. We have also seen situation where ferrite cores are used on the 24Pin & 12V CPU connectors and this resolved the noise issue.
Please send a PM to me with the following information: Your location, power supply serial number and where did you do the RMA.
Thank you.


----------



## GTD1

Thank you for your quick reply , I appreciate the swift support , the Vsync cannot be completely turned off in the Intel HD control panel only swapped to driver setting instead off application wich keeps it always on.After the Vsync alteration the noise seems to have stopped.I only get a very faint electronic noise if I put my ear right next to the back of the psu but I think that's common .I will let it run like this for a couple of days under diferrent loads / operation styles and come back with a feedback ,I really don't want to return this one to.Will try to find some ferrite cores to...


----------



## dboythagr8

So my issue a few posts up...is there anything I can do to test the outlet itself to make sure current is being cleanly pushed to the outlet? I'm really running out ideas as to what could be wrong. It has to either be the motherboard or the PSU....but it works fine with one card. Really starting to irritate me.


----------



## mtbiker033

I am the proud owner of a platinum-1000 as of a few weeks ago and I just found this club! Nice to see rep support in here!


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi GTD1,
Thank you for your efforts. Yes, as with analog devices, there will always be some electronic noise but should be very faint and not audible beyond 50cm distance from the PSU.
I hope the ferrite cores work. I have customers who have responded that cores on the PCIe cables also help.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi dboythagr8,
Per our PMs, I suggest you send the unit to our service center in USA for a RMA and they will test the unit for you. The process is fairly painless and quick. You can PM me when you have started the process and I will keep track of it for you and make sure the testing and processing will be expedited.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi mtbiker033,
Thank you for choosing Seasonic!

For members of this club, thank you for your support. I am sorry I do not participate in this forum as much as I should as my time is limited but if anyone has any issues, please send a PM to me and I will try my best to respond as soon as possible.

Thank you.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Hi dboythagr8,
> Per our PMs, I suggest you send the unit to our service center in USA for a RMA and they will test the unit for you. The process is fairly painless and quick. You can PM me when you have started the process and I will keep track of it for you and make sure the testing and processing will be expedited.


Hi. It's definitely the PSU. I went and bought a different PSU yesterday and all is well. I can turn the machine on/off like normal and there were no hard crashes. Maybe a short or something in the unit.

I'll be sending it in via RMA. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

I am glad you have isolated the issue. Our service center will still make their testing.
When you have sent the PSU, please let me know and I will track it and ask the service center to expedite the process for you.


----------



## jhaze84

SS-760XP2 owner checking in. I've had this power supply since January and I'm very happy with it. It's currently inside a Corsair 250D.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

I am very upset with Seasonic's RMA service. I sent in my PSU almost two weeks ago and received my "repaired" PSU yesterday. But it is now worse than before. My PC will not boot anymore. I press the power button and I cannot even get a bios screen. The PSU turns on for a few seconds and then my computer shuts down. It restarts, runs for a few seconds and shuts down repeating the process infinitely. I now have a computer the just restarts continuously. I should also mention that the PSU arrived with a strange burned smell. I am certain my PSU is faulty and I pray it has not fried my other computer components.

There was absolutely no feedback during the RMA process. I did not get an email acknowledging receipt of the PSU. There was no documentation or information about what was done to fix it. I am very unhappy with the downtime of almost two weeks during which I could not use my computer. This experience has left a very sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi Nvidia ATI, I am sorry to read of your current situation. The PSUs are all tested before sending out and if your system is on a reboot loop, it might be an issue which is triggering a safety shutdown of the PSU. Without testing the PSU, it is difficult to make an assessment. The only thing I can ask you to do is to either test the PSU with another MB and or restart the RMA process.
I am very sorry for the inconvenience. If you will please send to me a PM with your PSU's serial number and your initial RMA number, I will then do a trace for you. Thank you.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Nvidia ATI,

I believe your RMA is now resolved in an acceptable manner, our apologies to have caused you any inconvenience.

Please note, as we have informed you, the power supply you sent to us was in proper working condition. The fact that your system did not boot may have been caused by a number of factors, PSU, MB, connector seating, compatibility, all possibilities.

What is important is that your system is now up and running. If you have any further need for support, please send a PM to me any time.

Thank you.


----------



## Nvidia ATI

Sea Sonic Rep
Thanks for your help. I've tested the replacement PSU for a couple of days and it works well so far. The issue with my original PSU was not that it could not boot. Rather, it was too noisy at idle. The first replacement I got from Seasonic could not boot. There was probably some miscommunication in my PMs to you. The second replacement which is currently in my possession is working as expected.


----------



## netjack

So I just bought a Seasonic Platinum 1200 and I can't imagine that my rig while idling is pulling me out of the near silent hybrid mode into the normal mode. Essentially, it's deathly silent at idle and then switches over to normal for no reason and I can't stand the noise. I bought it because it's hybrid silent mode rated very well and I'm coming from a cooler master silent 700w. What gives?

Specs:

Processor: Intel i5-3570
CPU Fan: Cooler master hyper 212 evo
Motherboard: Asrock Z77 Extreme 6
Case: Corsair carbide 500r
Case fans; 2xYate Loon (<1000RPM each)
Ram: Samsung DD3-1600 (16GB)
Video Card: Saphire 290 Tri-X OC x 2 (Cross Fire)
Drives: 2 Sandisk Ultra 240GB + 1 Crucial MX 240gb + 1 BD Drive
OS: Win 8.1


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi Netjack,
Please send a PM to me with your location and we will see what is the best way to support you.
Thank you.


----------



## netjack

I didn't get much of a response from Seasonic support other than "The psu fan is controlled by the temp. sensor in hybrid mode, however, the system loading results may vary." My temps look pretty normal. Could the temp sensor be overly sensitive or faulty?


----------



## netjack

Pics of my setup:


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi Netjack,
It is not possible for us to diagnose the issue just by looking at hardware monitor read out.
The best thing to do is to visit www.seasonicusa.com and start the RMA procedure and our USA service team will test your unit for you.
Thank you.


----------



## netjack

Brand new purchased from amazon over the weekend - could it potentially come faulty out of the box?


----------



## Blameless

I'm experiencing a very bizarre, intermittent issue with my 860 Platinum.

On rare occasions after a period of heavy load, followed by a manual shut down, the power supply will cease to function entirely (power light on motherboard will go out), until it's been unplugged for 5-15 minutes.

For whatever reason, this seems to be more common with heavier gauge power cords. I actually threw away and replaced the power cord the PSU came with because swapping cords immediately solved the issue. However, this same issue seems to occur with every single 14 or 16 AWG cord I try, even ones that test fine, and work fine in with other PSUs. I've tried at least four, two brand new, all tested good, and I get the same issue.

Any lighter 18 AWG cord results in a much greater period of time between anomalies.

I know I could probably RMA the PSU, but I would like a clearer idea of what could be going on before I have to gut my system to replace a part that may well be working fine.

I do live in an older home with somewhat iffy wiring, and the only power conditioning I have on this system is a basic Tripplite surge suppressor. Could there be some sort of power condition that could trigger a fail safe with the PSU, that would somehow have a larger impact with heavier gauge cables?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netjack*
> 
> Pics of my setup:


If you are sure there is nothing wrong with the ventilation of the PSU or the way you have it installed, just do what the Seasonic guy says and setup an RMA. It's probably got a defective fan, fan controller, temp sensor, or heatsink.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netjack*
> 
> Brand new purchased from amazon over the weekend - could it potentially come faulty out of the box?


Of course.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Blameless,
Heavy load causing the system to shut down can be a variety of issues and PSU being one of them, as well as MB, VGA, etc..
The PSU has protection against brown outs and surges but your AC line conditioner should take care of that.
I am not sure what to make of the situation where a thiner AC cable works better than thicker ones.
I suggest if possible, please swap the PSU and see if the same situation occurs.
If not, and you are in the US, then please contact www.seasonicusa.com to start a RMA.
Thank you.


----------



## Blameless

Just swapping PSUs to see if the condition recurs is problematic because of how intermittent the issue is, even with 14 AWG cable it's like a once every two week sort of thing, and only occurs if I power down the system (which is already a rare thing).

It's not the load causing the system to shut down. The PSU will power the heaviest loads I can prompt, indefinitely.

I have to do this to reproduce the problem (and it doesn't always happen):

1. Load the system.

2. Manually shut down the system.

3. Attempt to power the system back on within a short period of time...which results in the PSU acting as if it's completely dead (no light on the motherboard, no +5VSB current, etc) until I swap power cables or leave it disconnected for a while.

I'd say this happens about one in four power cycles with my 14AWG cables, and maybe one in twenty with my cheap 18AWG cables.


----------



## Mato87

Hello,
I have bought this PC on september 2012 and I didn't have a single problem up until only recently, it started in the end of may 2014
Here is the setup specifications:
CPU: Intel Intel Core i5-3570K (o/c: 4.6 Ghz)/
GPU: Gigabyte GTX670OC-2GD SLI(o/c: +110Mhz/+500Mhz)
Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Formula
Memory: Kingston 16GB DDR3-2133
Audio: Creative SB X-Fi Titanium Champion
PSU: Seasonic 860XP 80Plus Platinum 860W
Tower: Tt Armor VO200M1W2N Revo
HDD sys: Crucial M4 256 GB
HDD: opt. 2x300 GB WD VelociRaptor 32mb cache
HDD: opt2. 1 TB WD + 1.5 TB WD + 3 TB WD
Sennheiser HD 598
Logitech G400s
Gigabyte Aivia Osmium
ASUS VG278HR 144 Hz Nvidia 3D vision 2

Everything was working/running fine for the last year and a half since the purchase of this PC, but lately I've been having problems starting up the PC.
Whenever I came home from work and wanted to start the PC, when I pressed the power on button on top of my case, it just wasn't starting, but the keyboard backlight was lit and so were the power and reset buttons on the motherboard, aswell as the red led stripe integrated into the motherboard.
The computer starts only when I do a power cycle of the main switch on the PSU multiple times, then the computer suddenly starts.
I've been having this issue for over 2 weeks now, and I decided to RMA it, however they told me that it would take from 3 to 5 weeks !!!!!!!!! to get a refund or repair the PSU.
Thats just unbelievable, I paid 250 for a PSU and this is how they treat their customers.
Now Iam without a pc and can't do anything work related.
If they returned my money back I would buy another PSU right away, but I have no guarantee of the refund right now so I can't do anything.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi Mato87,
Can I ask where did you do the RMA?
Our RMA turn around time is fairly fast.


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Hi Mato87,
> Can I ask where did you do the RMA?
> Our RMA turn around time is fairly fast.


Hi,
I did the RMA at the store where i bought the PSU http://www.alza.sk/EN/default.aspx


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Sorry, we don't work directly with the store you have mentioned so it is possible they will have to send it to the importer/distributor and then to us. If you have the RMA number, please PM it to me. Maybe I can find another solution for you.


----------



## Mato87

So Iam now a proud owner of a new PSU Seasonic SS-860XP F3 and everything is working as it should, the computer starts without a problem now with a single press of the power button located on top of my case. Even the keyboard backlight and motherboard backlight turns off when I shut down the computer now, lovely.


----------



## Dorito Bandit

I have the Seasonic SS-660XP2 Platinum PSU. Bought it from Newegg on December 25, 2013, for $99.99. Price was $133.99 with a $34 discount promo code, bringing it to $99.99. It also came with a $20 MIR, which I received as well. So, I ended up paying only *$79.99* for this fine PSU!









Also, mine did NOT come with plastic wrapped around the box like I've seen in some of the photos on-line. Not sure if this is normal or not, but everything seems to be working okay.



















By the way... *GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Dorito Bandit

By the way, for all of you Platinum Series owners out there, what mode (Hybrid or Normal) do you guys use? Any advantages/disadvantages of either mode? I am currently running Hybrid mode and the fan rarely, if ever, comes on. But of course, I do not have a GPU installed as of now, just using the IGPU of my i7.

Would love to get your thoughts. If this has already been discussed in this thread, I apologize. I haven't read all the way through it yet.

Thanks


----------



## Big Elf

I use normal mode. I suspect that the components benefit from the little bit of airflow it provides. It might make it last a bit longer, it might not but there's no noise penalty having it on as it's so quiet.

Despite having it draw over 1040 Watts at the wall, probably around 950 Watts in reality the fan on mine (P1000) has never actually run at full speed.


----------



## Jeffredo

Have an X-560 that I'm going to pair with an FX-6300 @ 4.5-4.6 Ghz and a single GTX 770 4GB. The video card calls for 600w minimum. The PC will be fairly simple - two SSDs, one CD drive, three fans. Any cause for concern? I've heard the power supply can pull a lot more than 560w, but I'd just like some reassurance before I assemble it.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi Jeffredo, checking on the web, it seems the GTX 770 will use approx 250w at max but will of course depend on your type of usage, that said, your system does not seem to be too power hungry so the X-560 should be able to support it. Thank you.


----------



## Jeffredo

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## twerk

First Seasonic Platinum 1200W review is up.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=385


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> First Seasonic Platinum 1200W review is up.
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=385


looks to be doing awesome! i may have to go get this and sell my 1000w


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> looks to be doing awesome! i may have to go get this and sell my 1000w


Cooler Master V1200 is the same unit with the same price if you did not know already, do you even need 1200 watts?


----------



## Zantrill

Hey guys, sorry, I've been gone from OCN quite a bit. Needed a break and took advantage of some work to make some good money. I have added all the new members that I can see left pictures. If I have missed anyone, please let me know. Please post a picture again. Welcome to all the new members. And thank you to all the members, mods and our Seasonic Rep for holding down the block. You guys all rock!


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Welcome back!!


----------



## LeMakisar

Hello everyone !

I'm using a dual LGA2011 MB with 2 CPUs (150W TDP each). add to that a bunch of HDD, fans, expansion cards ... A friend lend me his graphics cards lately (titan SLI), and I've used a powermeter to check if my P1000 could hold this together ...
I'm afraid to say, when launching Unigine Valley + BOINC I've seen it around 960-980W with peaks at 1006W.

Is it a problem for my P1000 ? I don't know anything about electronics, not sure if that can break my PSU








Of course I know that Valley + BOINC is not an everyday configuration, but still...

If you think I should go for another PSU, which one would you suggest ?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeMakisar*
> 
> Hello everyone !
> 
> I'm using a dual LGA2011 MB with 2 CPUs (150W TDP each). add to that a bunch of HDD, fans, expansion cards ... A friend lend me his graphics cards lately (titan SLI), and I've used a powermeter to check if my P1000 could hold this together ...
> I'm afraid to say, when launching Unigine Valley + BOINC I've seen it around 960-980W with peaks at 1006W.
> 
> Is it a problem for my P1000 ? I don't know anything about electronics, not sure if that can break my PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I know that Valley + BOINC is not an everyday configuration, but still...
> 
> If you think I should go for another PSU, which one would you suggest ?


Your PSU has OCP so it will shut off before anything is damaged. As long as it isn't shutting off, then it's absolutely fine. Top of the line power supplies like the Platinum series can supply much more power than what they are rated for anyway.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Your PSU has OCP so it will shut off before anything is damaged. As long as it isn't shutting off, then it's absolutely fine. Top of the line power supplies like the Platinum series can supply much more power than what they are rated for anyway.


and at 1006watts from the wall he still has +/-100watts of draw from the hardware before he hits 1000watts of usage. 900 watts of usage plus +/-10% efficiency from conversion = 1006watts from the wall.

and i think if i remember right my psu went to around 1200watts before ocp stopped it.


----------



## Big Elf

A SeaSonic rep told me that the P1000 can cope with bursts of up to 1200W.


----------



## LeMakisar

very useful information, thank you all


----------



## Lutfij

I managed to build a gaming rig for my brother in law which is being powered by a SS-660XP2 unit.
















The next phase would be wait out for the CPU cooler and will hopefully move to the GTX780Ti or the GTX980...

So would you please add me to the club?


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Nice system and welcome to the club!


----------



## Lutfij

Thank you buddy







! It was a pleasure having to deal with your unit for the first time. I know for sure I'll be recommending it on my future builds.

Would there be any ETA on a SFX model with at least 500W? Silverstone is in the market but I'd rest a little bit easier if I got a unit from you guys. Last time I worked on a build with your brand as an OEM manufacturer was an XFX 450W core edition PSU.


----------



## Blackshadow

Finally i guess now i can enter this clud








Bought at last Seasonic Platinum 860W last day and throw my previous CM Elite 700W to dustbin lol which damaged and i had heavy restart issues and now i feel like i have super Power on my system and The system smiling at me and saying thanks for giving us such power lol :3 , Complete smooth running PC now and of course the 7 years warranty making me tension free


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Thank you for supporting Sea Sonic!!


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi, I am sorry but we don't have any ETA for a higher powered SFX than what we currently offer. It is nice to have a high power SFX but is it relevant to the case and the need for such power is something our PM is still considering. As well, a small footprint such as the SFX, heat becomes an issue which affects the overall quality, performance and lifetime of the unit, all to be considered.
Thank you.


----------



## Agenesis

Anybody have experience with Seasonic RMA? My unit arrived in their facility a week ago but I'm not sure how long the turnaround time is.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi Agenesis, do you mean our USA office? If so, then the turn around time is less than 3 days but will depend on the test result of your power supply. Do you have a RMA number? If so, please send it to me via PM and I can track it for you.


----------



## Zantrill

When I get home tonight, I'll update the new members.


----------



## Zantrill

Welcome Lutfij, and Blackshadow! I got you guys added. That's 75 members and counting.


----------



## Agenesis

We'll it's been 13 days since Seasonic received my unit. I emailed Seasonic 6 days ago and still haven't gotten a response. The Seasonic rep noted my complaint here and asked for my for my RMA number but I haven't gotten any information back yet.

I don't know if I'm being impatient but the limited amount of rmas I've done in the past with other manufacturers had all been quick and easy with constant status updates. All I know this time around is that they've received my unit according to the tracking number and that's about it.

Right now I'm worried they've rejected my unit for some silly reason without telling me until next month or two asking for their ''$25 non-defective fee'' just so I can have the unit back.

I'm currently using a Seasonic x560 (I know right?) until my Platinum 760 gets back into my hands but at this rate it looks like I might have to go out and buy another PSU just so I can put all of my components to use.

/rant


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> We'll it's been 13 days since Seasonic received my unit. I emailed Seasonic 6 days ago and still haven't gotten a response. The Seasonic rep noted my complaint here and asked for my for my RMA number but I haven't gotten any information back yet.
> 
> I don't know if I'm being impatient but the limited amount of rmas I've done in the past with other manufacturers had all been quick and easy with constant status updates. All I know this time around is that they've received my unit according to the tracking number and that's about it.
> 
> Right now I'm worried they've rejected my unit for some silly reason without telling me until next month or two asking for their ''$25 non-defective fee'' just so I can have the unit back.
> 
> I'm currently using a Seasonic x560 (I know right?) until my Platinum 760 gets back into my hands but at this rate it looks like I might have to go out and buy another PSU just so I can put all of my components to use.
> 
> /rant


Hi, I am very sorry for the delay in reply as I was out on business and our USA service center manager is out on vacation. This is what I have found out for you. A brand new replacement unit was sent out to you on 20 Oct. by FedEx Ground. According to Fedex Tracking, the unit has left City Of Industry FedEx location this morning and now waiting for the next scan. If you wish to have the tracking number, please let me know and I will send it to you by PM.

Your unit was received on 10 October, Friday, and booked into the system on that day, but as it was Friday, no work was done on it until Monday. The initial testing showed no faults and further testing continued during the week and still no faults found. On Friday, the manager overruled the test results and initiated an exchange. Total time in our system, in terms of "working days".... 6 days. I am sorry, but we don't count Saturday or Sunday as part of the processing time. On Monday, 20 Oct., the replacement was picked up by FedEx. I am not sure how you arrived to 13 days....

I hope I have answered your concerns, please let me know if you have additional questions or concerns.


----------



## Agenesis

Thanks for the update! I was just little frustrated since the whole process felt like I was walking in the dark. A ticket system would be great if you guys have plans on updating the system in the near future









As for the PSU it was causing all sorts of odd system behaviors such as refusing to start up, shutting down in the bios, boot loop, all while working 100% stress test stable the day before. The symptoms would appear randomly and it drove me mad for weeks until I finally narrowed it down by borrowing my x560 from my other system after troubleshooting every other component and finding them to be fine. Because after all, the PSU is more or less the least convenient part to swap out especially after cable management.

Anyways, thanks again for the support.


----------



## olrait

You can add another one to the club !!


----------



## Zantrill

Got ya added olrait


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Hey everyone! I'm looking to change from the x-750 gold to the 860XP2. But due to some restrictions on my PC, I need this PSU to be no greater than 16cm long (measuring from the back of the PC towards the front). This is the same exact dimensions of the x-750 gold. I know that the manufacturer page does say that it is in fact 16cm, but before I put in $200, I really just want to confirm. Can someone with the PSU go ahead and measure it for me?

Thank you.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi, both are 160mm deep.


----------



## Lutfij

SSR,
Thank you for providing a prompt response onto the SFX matter. It's much appreciated! I apologize for not getting back to you sooner as I was away from the machine for some days.

Zantrill,
Thanks for adding me to the roster buddy! It's an honor to be walking among distinguished folks with a distinguished unit







I'm looking forward to another SS-660XP2 unit but this time it'll be for my little brothers rig. Hoping I have the money for it


----------



## Impreza22b

I just wish Seasonic would start to include quality braided cables with their PSU's, ive always used Seasonic but i'm seriously considering jumping ship to another brand. I was about to buy the Platinum 1000W then i found out that these are the cables you get with it, Seasonic PSU's are not cheap, you pay a premium price but you don't get premium quality braided cables that are braided all the way to the connector. Those included cables below from the Platinum 1000W are unsightly with bare coloured wires on show, its not good enough for a high end product. Rant over.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi Impreza22b, we would prefer to place nice braided cables into each package as well, but the cost is something that not every user is willing to pay and as well, the various color selections will cause a logistical nightmare. We are migrating to flat black cables for all our units. Some customers disagree with our decision, we know this but we need to find a cable set that satisfies the majority of the customer base.... I hope I am not opening a can of worms with this post....


----------



## Impreza22b

Cheers for the reply.

As you know it costs next to nothing to have black heat shrink covering the bare coloured wires at the end of a cable which gives a much neater look, how many PC enthusiasts do you know that spend thousands on a PC are happy to have that kind of look inside their case where its got bare coloured wires showing through ?

Do Seasonic make the Corsair power supplies ?

Whether you do or not this is the Corsair equivelant below, that's a similar price to the Seasonic equivalent, probably slightly cheaper. As you can see they have taken the care to give you a clean black look at the end of the cables. On your point about Seasonic are going to flat black cables, that's fine for the sata power and data cables but i hope your not going for a flat look on every cable as that would put a lot of people off as well. Put a poll up on here asking what types of PSU cables would people want to see, give various options including fully braided cables and completely black ends down to the connectors, i have a fair idea what would come out on top. Why not do 2 options on the PSU's, do a standard PSU with the cheaper looking cables but also give people the option to buy the kit with fully braided round cables. You could take that a step further, do what Corsair have done over the years and offer a braided cable kit in various colours for the PSU's that are 760W and upwards as an accessory that you buy separate.

Corsair included cables. (Click on image to enlarge)


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Impreza22b*
> 
> Corsair included cables. (Click on image to enlarge)


I had the exact same cables when I bought my seasonic platinum 860, they are very high quality, the customer service of seasonic is out of this world, I have never seen such a huge company that has this extremely customer friendly customer service.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> I had the exact same cables when I bought my seasonic platinum 860, they are very high quality, the customer service of seasonic is out of this world, I have never seen such a huge company that has this extremely customer friendly customer service.


YuP! I called one time and after 1 ring a live person picked up. She was very straight-forward, completely knowledgeable and very friendly.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

The original cables were color cables based on Intel specifications. To add heat shrink to the ends to make them black may cause problems with inserting them into the connector as some points may have 2 wires.
You can see example of our black cable set here: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Seasonic/SS-1050XP3/3.html
In terms of cost, I was referring to sleeved and not braided. We do not sell directly to end consumers and we also do not run a webshop. In the past, we have made new SKUs for extra cabling with braids but this ended up to be logistically difficult for our customers. We have also considered to do different color sleeving and again, this was logistical difficult for our customers.
Perhaps in the future, if we do start a webshop, we will take this into consideration.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Perhaps in the future, if we do start a webshop, we will take this into consideration.


I would pay big money for official Seasonic braided cabling.


----------



## QuietGamer

I believe Seasonic makes the AX (non i ) and HX series PSUs for Corsair and they offer colored cables for that series. Is there any reason that those could not be used with a Seasonic PSU?

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories?accseries=AX%20Series|

Would there be any Warranty concerns?


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuietGamer*
> 
> I believe Seasonic makes the AX (non i ) and HX series PSUs for Corsair and they offer colored cables for that series. Is there any reason that those could not be used with a Seasonic PSU?
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories?accseries=AX%20Series|
> 
> Would there be any Warranty concerns?


You can't do it. Seasonic and Corsair have different pinouts. I can't explain this and it was actually what I called Seasonic about in my anecdote above. Seasonic provides the raw PSU but Corsair's cables are fundamentally different.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuietGamer*
> 
> I believe Seasonic makes the AX (non i ) and HX series PSUs for Corsair and they offer colored cables for that series. Is there any reason that those could not be used with a Seasonic PSU?
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/power-supply-units/psu-accessories?accseries=AX%20Series|
> 
> Would there be any Warranty concerns?


Only HX unit that is Seasonic made is the HX650 gold which is a Seasonic G and the older HX650 bronze which is a Seasonic M12II every other HX unit is CWT made, the non i AX series are Seasonic KM2/KM3 (not the AX1200 thats a Flextronics made unit)


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Sorry, we don't make the color sleeve cables.


----------



## QuietGamer

Thanks for all the quick feedback guys!

BTW, all 3 of my Seasonic Plat PSUs have been running great . One in a folding rig running 24/7.

Seasonic is always my go to brand when recommending PSUs on PCPartpicker.

Thanks for making a wonderful product!


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuietGamer*
> 
> Thanks for all the quick feedback guys!
> 
> BTW, all 3 of my Seasonic Plat PSUs have been running great . One in a folding rig running 24/7.
> 
> Seasonic is always my go to brand when recommending PSUs on PCPartpicker.
> 
> Thanks for making a wonderful product!


Thank you very much! Your support is highly appreciated!!!


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Add me please


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Welcome!!!


----------



## Zantrill

Soon as I get home, I'll add ya Pillar. Glad to have you!


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

glad to be here! i think my PC outgrew the seasonic x 750 gold PSU







.
And take your time.


----------



## Impreza22b

Don't get me wrong, Seasonic make fantastic PSU's, arguably the best around. The point i was making is the included cables lets them down, you either end up with multi coloured wires on the ends which looks unsightly or flat cables which can be a nightmare to tie down. With a normal rounded cable you can tie them flush to the mobo tray panel very easily, with flat cables you can't, they are too rigid and can't be bent easily to get them tied down.

For me it's the issue of the supplied cables which should be a lot better given what a Seasonic PSU costs, the power supplies themselves are fantastic.


----------



## shilka

Anyone in here know anything about the new Seasonic Snow Silent? realhardtechx says its an XP3 based unit but why then name change then?
Maybe Sea Sonic Rep can answer that?

Is it just a Seasonic Platinum with a new better and more quiet fan???
http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page678.htm


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Anyone in here know anything about the new Seasonic Snow Silent? realhardtechx says its an XP3 based unit but why then name change then?
> Maybe Sea Sonic Rep can answer that?
> 
> Is it just a Seasonic Platinum with a new better and more quiet fan???
> http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page678.htm


This one? It looks quite pretty though
http://www.seasonic.com/pdf/datasheet/NEW/Retail/snowsilent-1050.pdf
I only see a 1050W model...it's a bit of an overkill for someone who uses two gtx 970's and an intel i5 3570k, but I'll be thinking of getting one sometime when I will upgrade in the next 2-3 years








here I uploaded a pic of the seasonic in case the pdf takes too long to load
http://i.imgur.com/Vk2MML2.png


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi Mato87, the SnowSilent is basically the same as the XP3 but very importantly, the fan is different and the fan curve is much more aggressive meaning, it does not kick in until a later point and of course... the ... bling factor....


----------



## shilka

So its a white XP3 unit with a FDB fan instead of a DBB fan


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

And a different fan profile.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> And a different fan profile.


Why do you still use a 120mm fan when everyone else uses 130/135/140mm, looks a bit strange with a 120mm fan in a unit that small.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi Shilka,

Our preference is the 12cm fan because the 12cm fan has a larger production volume base compared to the fans larger than the 12cm so... should have better quality. The fan is the only moving part in the power supply and therefore the lowest MTBF. As well, in our view, the 12cm fan may have slight better performance based on the diameter vs height ratio. Not everyone agrees as there are different findings to support 12cm and as well, fans larger than 12cm. The verdict is still out.

The 13 / 13.5 / 14 cm fans are all great sizes and it is definitely more "marketable" due to larger size but we are not sure about the actual benefit in terms of performance.

With that said.... who knows... maybe in future we will move to something bigger than 12cm as other fan size volumes increase.


----------



## Zantrill

I think it's sexy. Might do a build around that color... Nice!


----------



## KingT

Please I need a feedback from the 1st hand, is Seasonic SS-660XP unit noisy?

My system's load is max 400W from the PSU itself, I'm interested would this unit be noisy with that load?

CHEERS..


----------



## PillarOfAutumn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Please I need a feedback from the 1st hand, is Seasonic SS-660XP unit noisy?
> 
> My system's load is max 400W from the PSU itself, I'm interested would this unit be noisy with that load?
> 
> CHEERS..


I don't have that the exact unit, but I've used a x-750 and recently upgraded to the platinum 860. I can say that even when both PSUs were under full load, I would never be able to tell its even on. No coil whine, or any noise from the fan.


----------



## steezebe

Just purchased an R9-295x2, (new for $640) and it's been said that it needs two dedicated 8-pin connects from the PSU so you don't get a fire; I'm assuming that's to ensure that adequate wire gauge is present for the current required. If this is the case, will I need to use two PCI-E cables from the Seasonic Platinum 1000? I'm think I do, but I'm guessing someone else already has experience on this?


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

The best solution is to use 4x PCIe cables, one cable per PCIe power connector on the PSU to VGA.


----------



## TELVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> ... the 12cm fan may have slight better performance based on the *diameter vs height ratio* ...
> 
> ...The 13 / 13.5 / 14 cm fans are all great sizes and it is definitely more "marketable" due to larger size but we are not sure about the actual benefit in terms of performance ...


^ There he's got a point. Increasing fan diameter while keeping the same 25mm thickness from the old 80x80x25 standard is a game of diminishing returns.


----------



## steezebe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Impreza22b*
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Seasonic make fantastic PSU's, arguably the best around. The point i was making is the included cables lets them down, you either end up with multi coloured wires on the ends which looks unsightly or flat cables which can be a nightmare to tie down. With a normal rounded cable you can tie them flush to the mobo tray panel very easily, with flat cables you can't, they are too rigid and can't be bent easily to get them tied down.
> 
> For me it's the issue of the supplied cables which should be a lot better given what a Seasonic PSU costs, the power supplies themselves are fantastic.


Not to belabor this, but I agree. I'm trying to re-sleeve the wires because they were really ugly and far too long, but because some of the connectors are "jumped" or "duplicated" I can't individually sleeve the wires because of the two-connector design (why is that btw?). Since my next case is clear, I want the cables to be clean and pretty, but the non-standard connectors are making a normally straightforward mod a lot more difficult.

It's a small complaint to many, but something people consider more and more with PSU's. Don't get me wrong, I love my Platinum 1000, but as of late competitive PSU's like the corsair Ax1200 are a lot more attractive because of this kind of stuff. I guess it's just the fanboy in me hoping Seasonic knows what their customers want to stay competitive.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi Steezebe, when you say 2x connector design, do you mean the 24Pin's PSU side connectors? If so, this is done because the 12V outputs are separate out with the other voltages on the back panel. The 12V is mainly based off the main PCB and others are on the daughter board.

I will pass these requests to our product manager and they will take it all under advisory. Thank you.


----------



## Oneyed

In my pc case , motherboard is over PSU (lian li q33)
is safe to use Seasonic Fanless PSU with that pc case?


----------



## gasolin

I have a seasonic g 650, i though it was a bit noisy (fan is always on), it's 2-3 years old and i am the second owner, i decided to buy a seasonic platinum (660) with the semi passive fan mode so i could have a completly silent pc (non noticeable except when i game).

2x120mm corsair af quiet, 1x140 mm corsair af quiet,msi gtx 780 gtx gaming oc and a thermalright true spirit 140 (very silent), silent case.

Have tried stopping all fans one at a time (all fans are on lowest settings), start my pc with without power to my gpu.

I still have this weak exhaust sound, it's actually louder then all of my other fans which surprise my even when i have 7 "silent/quiet" fans (not including the fan on my psu beause it dosn't spin at normal load).

So is there something wrong generally with seasonic and the platinum, i still have this exhaust sound, i don't know what to compare the sound to so you could get som kind of impression of the sound i feel is comming from my psu.

Is there any psu that are completely silent (except mabye on high load, where usaually my gpu is the loudest in my pc)

I dont think it's coil whine


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oneyed*
> 
> In my pc case , motherboard is over PSU (lian li q33)
> is safe to use Seasonic Fanless PSU with that pc case?


Yes, it is ok, provided there is enough air flow between the PSU and MB and the whole case has nice air circulation.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> I have a seasonic g 650, i though it was a bit noisy (fan is always on), it's 2-3 years old and i am the second owner, i decided to buy a seasonic platinum (660) with the semi passive fan mode so i could have a completly silent pc (non noticeable except when i game).
> 
> 2x120mm corsair af quiet, 1x140 mm corsair af quiet,msi gtx 780 gtx gaming oc and a thermalright true spirit 140 (very silent), silent case.
> 
> Have tried stopping all fans one at a time (all fans are on lowest settings), start my pc with without power to my gpu.
> 
> I still have this weak exhaust sound, it's actually louder then all of my other fans which surprise my even when i have 7 "silent/quiet" fans (not including the fan on my psu beause it dosn't spin at normal load).
> 
> So is there something wrong generally with seasonic and the platinum, i still have this exhaust sound, i don't know what to compare the sound to so you could get som kind of impression of the sound i feel is comming from my psu.
> 
> Is there any psu that are completely silent (except mabye on high load, where usaually my gpu is the loudest in my pc)
> 
> I dont think it's coil whine


Hi, our X & P series are more quiet than the G and they have the SemiPassive mode which is not available in the G. To better understand your situation, are you saying the P-660 is noisy? Under what conditions? Full load? When the fan is not rotating, do you still have the noise issue? Can you be hearing the other components through the back side of the PSU?


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Hi, our X & P series are more quiet than the G and they have the SemiPassive mode which is not available in the G. To better understand your situation, are you saying the P-660 is noisy? Under what conditions? Full load? When the fan is not rotating, do you still have the noise issue? Can you be hearing the other components through the back side of the PSU?


My seasonic platinum 660 is not 100% silent, i have 7 other fans and the one on my psu.

My psu is on hybrid mode an i feel the noise is more pronounced from mu psu then all of my other low noise fans toghether (corsair af quiet thermalright ty-147 and msi gtx 780 gaming oc), it dosn't sound like coil whine, more some kind of white noise that i barely can hear (i can hear it), when i open my silent case nanoxia deep silence 1 i feel the psu is noticeable louder and is still the most noisy part in idle as well as low load (of course my gpu is the most noisy part in my pc when i game or take a stress test like asus realbench 2.2, but even taking realbench stress test my gpu as i remember only runs at 50% and is not that noisy considering it's a stress test).

I have tried stopping my fans one at a time and i have turn on my pc without power to my gpu, i never get the sound,white noise if i turn off fans for a few sec neither does it increase when i turn up the speed of my fans, mb is Asus maximus Vii Ranger Z97.

I was surgested to take my psu out of my case and turn it on to hear if the sound,white noise is still there (haven't tried it)

The seasonic platinum 660 is my 3 psu from seasonic, 80+ bronze,80+ gold and now platinum, i have never had my psu fail and beacuse i wanted a more silent psu i wanted the seasonic platinum 520watt fanless, but after reading spcr's review http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1313-page4.html i didn't wanted one because of coil whine, the x-series is surpose to be a better tier (1) then the platinum (tier 2) but i thought i needed to buy something more different then just another 80+ gold psu to justify buying another more silent psu, that's why i wanted the platinum 660 from seasonic (had read some reviews before i ordered it)


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi, I have sent PM to you to better understand your situation.
If the PSU is in Hybrid Mode, then the fan should not be rotating and if you say it is not coil whine, then please send PM to me and clarify what type of noise you are hearing. Please make the test with the PSU out of the system case. Thank you.


----------



## kupje

Greetings, fellow Seasonic Platinum lovers!









I just bought a Platinum Fanless 400W, which comes with six SATA connectors. I would like to add a few more drives however, and I have some unused modular SATA cables from my Platinum 1000W. They are the "old" version (sleeved with colored cables), while the ones that came with my Fanless 400W are the flat black ones.

Does anybody know if I can I use sleeved SATA cables from the Platinum 1000W with a Platinum Fanless 400W?









*EDIT:*
I did not consider just following the wires (while keeping track of their color and position, respectively) until after posting this message... In case anyone with the same question stumbles upon this post, I can confirm that the wiring of the old and new SATA cables for Platinum is identical.








What is the difference between those cable revisions, anyway? Are the new black cables less prone to the melting issue?


----------



## Jarocks

I just got the the 660XP2 to replace the under-powered Corsair CX430M PSU in my Media PC. I am a fan so far, especially of the Hybrid Mode, though not so much the noisy fan.

So I cracked it open and swapped out the stock fan with a 120mm Cougar Vortex HDB. I also added a mesh filter to keep out any dust which slips through the filter built into the case (just in-case).

Here are some pics of the completed mod


----------



## gasolin

Havn't noticed any noise after i have disconnected my wd green 2 tb harddrive, if there is any when i play games i don't notice it


----------



## Jarocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Havn't noticed any noise after i have disconnected my wd green 2 tb harddrive, if there is any when i play games i don't notice it


To be fair I did jump start it to do a bench top test so there was no other ambient noise to drown it out. Still the new fan moves quite a bit more air than the stock fan. Also thinking the extra dust protection might prevent that buzzing noise some people have had with this particular PSU.


----------



## ShadoX

Hi, i just need a little clarification.

I'm looking at a new 1kw psu and whilst shopping around to actually find some in stock over here in Aus i keep running into shops listing a Seasonic platinum 1000w with this box art


Is this the same PSU as the one on the front page of this thread (the 860/1000w box art, Is the model name SS-1000XP ?) just the box art from before the 860 version came out? or is it actually an older version of the 1000w PSU

Cheers

ps, Really like this PSU but unfortunately i might be drawn to the HX1000i because i need it now and i can't find one in stock in aus that doesn't have a stupid price tag


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi Everyone!!

Thank you all for the wonderful support in 2014! For the ones who have experienced issues, I do hope they have been satisfactorily resolved and in a timely fashion.

For 2015, we at Sea Sonic wish everyone a safe, healthy and happy year!!

Thank You!!


----------



## Lutfij

^ I hope so too!

Are there any guides to sleeving the Platinum series of PSU's? I'm notably looking towards the SS-660XP2 for my little bro's build and I already have the sleeving and wire stocked up just need to know the wiring diagrams.

Thanks for any and/or all assistance!


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Seasonic SS-1050XP3 in there!

@ Sea Sonic Rep: Could we pretty please have that fluid dynamic fan in the regular platinums as well?

Also, will there be a Seasonic Titanium?


----------



## mandrix

I did not know we had a SeaSonic rep checking in now.









I had to RMA one of my Platinum 1000 psu's as it was not functioning correctly at low power states. (I swapped in an identical psu from my other rig and problems went away)

My question is, I have heard nothing from SeaSonic since they received it a week ago, and I was wondering if I will be notified when it ships out, and possibly sent a tracking number?
I'm not stressing about *when* I get it, just if I will be notified.

Thanks!


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi mandrix,

Please send a PM to me on the RMA number.
Did you send it to Sea Sonic USA?

Thanks.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Hi mandrix,
> 
> Please send a PM to me on the RMA number.
> Did you send it to Sea Sonic USA?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, USA.
PM sent.


----------



## mandrix

Sent in my SS-1000 XP for not working at low power states, and got back what looks and smells like a brand new one w/different serial. New one installed and working just fine.
Can't ask for more than that!


----------



## rrazer

Hi,
i'm building a brand new rig.. i have only the case, some fans and the power supply... I'd like to join the club if i may..

Best regards!


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rrazer*
> 
> Hi,
> i'm building a brand new rig.. i have only the case, some fans and the power supply... I'd like to join the club if i may..
> 
> Best regards!


Awesome! Thank You!


----------



## rrazer

I've actually connected it to the electricity and there is a a liiiitle bit of coil whining but i don't think that bothers me that much.. it's only noticeable if your ear is next to it. I hope it won't get noisy when the power consumption is high.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

You need to have it connected to the MB for it to work properly. All analog devices will make a bit of noise but should not be noticeable once the unit is built into the system. If you have any issues, just send a PM to me and we will do our best to take care of your needs.


----------



## Blameless

My Seasonic 860 Platinum just fused itself to my Gigabyte X79S-UP5. I'm pretty sure it's the UP5s fault (every problem I've had in the last two years is the UP5's fault), but I'm hesitant to test the PSU with any of my other systems, less it damage them, and I'd need a new 8-pin EPS 12v cable regardless...current one being welded to the motherboard and all.

Should I (can I) just RMA the PSU? Or should I take further steps to determine whether it was the failure point first?

If I RMA it, do I need to send back the cables that are still strapped into my case? I'm pretty sure all of these are fine (multimeter says so), and it seems wasteful to send them all back just to have to put identical ones in their place once a replacement PSU gets here.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi, please send a PM to me with detail such as which VGA and how many VGAs are you using, etc.
Thank you.


----------



## tyvar1

How much difference is it between the 1000w and 1050w. Here in Sweden we can just buy the old 1000w psu and not the new XP3 1050w version ;(


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> How much difference is it between the 1000w and 1050w. Here in Sweden we can just buy the old 1000w psu and not the new XP3 1050w version ;(


Do you even need that much wattage?.


----------



## Stacey2911

Got my 760w last week, loving it so far


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> How much difference is it between the 1000w and 1050w. Here in Sweden we can just buy the old 1000w psu and not the new XP3 1050w version ;(
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even need that much wattage?.
Click to expand...

No but I need the cables. There is not enough cables on the 860w version for evga kingpin 980 (2x8 pin and 1x6)


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

2x PCIe cables are provided for you in the P-860 carton. You can use one to provide power to the 8Pin & 6Pin and the other for the remaining 8Pin.


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> 2x PCIe cables are provided for you in the P-860 carton. You can use one to provide power to the 8Pin & 6Pin and the other for the remaining 8Pin.


thanks for the reply








I just saw that I forgot that I will have two cards so I need 6 PCIe in total 4x8 pin and 2x6 pin







I think only the 1000w have it. Or does the 860w have it?


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Yes, then with 2x VGA cards, it will be difficult with the P-860, maybe not even possible but the P-1000 will be sufficient.


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Yes, then with 2x VGA cards, it will be difficult with the P-860, maybe not even possible but the P-1000 will be sufficient.


well it seams that the XP2 version of the 860W have 6x PCIe cables. 2 cables with dual 8 pin and 2 cables with 6 pin. if so it should work


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Yes, tyvar1 is right. I was looking at XP1. XP2 has 2x Y cables with 2x 6+2 each and 2x single cables with 1x 6+2 connector each. This will cover your needs for the 2 cards with 3x connectors.


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Yes, tyvar1 is right. I was looking at XP1. XP2 has 2x Y cables with 2x 6+2 each and 2x single cables with 1x 6+2 connector each. This will cover your needs for the 2 cards with 3x connectors.


Awesome thanks!







well then i will get a 860W!


----------



## tyvar1

Just ordered the 860w XP2! It feels good to join the club!


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep




----------



## SastusBulbas

Hi all.

I am about to buy a new PSU. Currently have an X-Series 650w which I bought upon the models release

But I am torn between the 860w SS-860XP F3 and 1000w SS-1000XP Platinum models.

I can get them for £155 (860 on a weekly deal down from £167) and £160 for the 1000w, and it looks like the 860 is actually the SP2 model according to one customer feedback.

The current system is in a TJ08B-E case, but will be going into a new case within a week or two, so PSU length is not an issue, it will have two MSI Twin Frozr HD-7950 in crossfire, on an Asus Gene VI Z87 motherboard, 8gb of ram, 4770K cpu, one SSD, one HDD, one optic drive.

This will be changing this year, two SSD, up to four HDD, and most likely two new GPU's most likely whatever AMD bring out with the 300 series that will manage 4k with two cards. Plus a handfull of fans and LED strip.

Possibly will end up water cooled too with a maximum of two seperate loops, or just one, with the CPU and GPU's connected to two 280mm + 80mm rads in push pull.

Can you tell me which is the better model? I am guessing the 860w would be enough, but not sure once pumps and additional drives and fans are added, not sure how much more OC'ing the GPU's will add, will probably be a 4.4 OC on the CPU. May add two more sticks of ram.

The 1000w sounds better value at £5 more, but does it make a difference and is a newer model 860 the better option?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SastusBulbas*
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> I am about to buy a new PSU. Currently have an X-Series 650w which I bought upon the models release
> 
> But I am torn between the 860w SS-860XP F3 and 1000w SS-1000XP Platinum models.
> 
> I can get them for £155 (860 on a weekly deal down from £167) and £160 for the 1000w, and it looks like the 860 is actually the SP2 model according to one customer feedback.
> 
> The current system is in a TJ08B-E case, but will be going into a new case within a week or two, so PSU length is not an issue, it will have two MSI Twin Frozr HD-7950 in crossfire, on an Asus Gene VI Z87 motherboard, 8gb of ram, 4770K cpu, one SSD, one HDD, one optic drive.
> 
> This will be changing this year, two SSD, up to four HDD, and most likely two new GPU's most likely whatever AMD bring out with the 300 series that will manage 4k with two cards. Plus a handfull of fans and LED strip.
> 
> Possibly will end up water cooled too with a maximum of two seperate loops, or just one, with the CPU and GPU's connected to two 280mm + 80mm rads in push pull.
> 
> Can you tell me which is the better model? I am guessing the 860w would be enough, but not sure once pumps and additional drives and fans are added, not sure how much more OC'ing the GPU's will add, will probably be a 4.4 OC on the CPU. May add two more sticks of ram.
> 
> The 1000w sounds better value at £5 more, but does it make a difference and is a newer model 860 the better option?


What are you going to power? unless its 3x video cards you dont need 1000 watts.


----------



## SastusBulbas

Well it would end up along these lines, by the time I finish upgrades hopefully by the end of the year.

4770K overclocked. Watercooled
Asus Gene VI
4 sticks of 2400Mhz C10 Patriot Black Mamba
2x R9 290X in crossfire, most likely overclocked. Watercooled (Most likely AMD's 390X in crossfire upon release if they are worth the extra over the by then cheaper 290X GPU's)
1 256gb 840 Pro SSD
1 512gb MX100 SSD
4 HGST 7200rpm 4tb drives
1 BluRay optic read/write drive
3 140mm case fans
8 140mm radiator fans
1 or 2 WC pumps or a Bay res/pump combo
LED strip
Phanteks Enthoo Mini XL case

Site's such as BeQuiet's PSU configurator are stating 1200w?

Depending on the 4k performance of the above, and new Intel CPU's/chipsets later this year, 1st quarter next year may see a CPU/Motherboard/memory upgrade.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SastusBulbas*
> 
> Well it would end up along these lines, by the time I finish upgrades hopefully by the end of the year.
> 
> 4770K overclocked. Watercooled
> Asus Gene VI
> 4 sticks of 2400Mhz C10 Patriot Black Mamba
> 2x R9 290X in crossfire, most likely overclocked. Watercooled (Most likely AMD's 390X in crossfire upon release if they are worth the extra over the by then cheaper 290X GPU's)
> 1 256gb 840 Pro SSD
> 1 512gb MX100 SSD
> 4 HGST 7200rpm 4tb drives
> 1 BluRay optic read/write drive
> 3 140mm case fans
> 8 140mm radiator fans
> 1 or 2 WC pumps or a Bay res/pump combo
> LED strip
> Phanteks Enthoo Mini XL case
> 
> Site's such as BeQuiet's PSU configurator are stating 1200w?
> 
> Depending on the 4k performance of the above, and new Intel CPU's/chipsets later this year, 1st quarter next year may see a CPU/Motherboard/memory upgrade.


Here try this instead
The correct way to use the extreme outervision PSU calculator

Unless you are going to volt mod the BIOS on your video cards you are not going to need more then 750-850 watts.


----------



## gasolin

Asus R9 290X is using an extreme amount of power the same as 2xgtx 970(oc) or 980

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/R9_290X_Direct_Cu_II_OC/22.html

But sapphires R9 290X use about 100 watt less w.t.f......http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Sapphire/R9_290X_Tri-X_OC/22.html

I would say 850 watt + for sapphires R9 290 and 1000 watt+ for gpu's like asus






add 100-150 watt more for R9 290X, and additional 100watt to be safe (i think the 650 watt in the video is for the whole system)


----------



## SastusBulbas

Your link posts a similar result as the BeQuiet. Well about 100w difference.

1 cpu
4770K at 4.5 with 1.3 Vcore
4 modules of DDR3
1st card AMD Radeon R9 290X
2nd card AMD Radeon R9 290X
SSD 2 drives
7200rpm Sata 4 drives
BluRay BD-RE 1 drive
2 external USB hard drives (only picked two to cover my external Verbatim and WD drives, sometimes a phone, USB pen drive or such is also in there)
10 regular 140mm fans, though there would be 11.
1st pump a D5 vario
2nd pump a D5 vario (optional as it may not be in final build)

Calculates at 897w recommended with a 1000w EVGA suggested.

Of course, I may end up with less needed if newer GPU's require less wattage, or if I have a single pump and run a NAS instead of drives, or may even end up with more hard drives and maybe a sound card or wireless PCI.

BeQuiet inputted specs,

CPU: Core i7-4770K
GPU: Radeon R9 290 X, Radeon R9 290 X
Drives: S-ATA 4x, P-ATA 0x
RAM/Memory: 4x
Fans: 3x
Water cooling: 1x Pump, 3x Fan
Overclocked: yes

BeQuiet states 1018w maximum requirement, with a 1200w BeQuiet unit suggested?

Most of the dual 290x watercooled systems I read of seem to have OP psu's, I myself had been thinking of 850w, but to be honest the difference in cost between many 750w/850w/1000w psu's is less than a takeaway meal with similar power efficiency ratings for the required power draw. One retailer recommended 750w.

Seasonic Platinum for example from one retailers RRP.

760w £144
860w £164 (on sale elsewhere for £155)
1000w £160
1050w £185
1050w Snow Edition £197

Other brands I am looking at are SuperFlower and EVGA, I am after the quietest most efficient I can get, with some degree of future cover on upgrades or hardware changes. As it stands, until I see benchmarks on 4k performance from AMD's future 300 series GPU's I am unsure if I may even change to a newer full ATX platform with three basic 290's. But I am currently hoping two 390X will outperform three 290's in 4k while maintaining a lower power draw.


----------



## SastusBulbas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Asus R9 290X is using an extreme amount of power the same as 2xgtx 970(oc) or 980
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/R9_290X_Direct_Cu_II_OC/22.html
> 
> But sapphires R9 290X use about 100 watt less w.t.f......http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Sapphire/R9_290X_Tri-X_OC/22.html
> 
> I would say 850 watt + for sapphires R9 290 and 1000 watt+ for gpu's like asus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> add 100-150 watt more for R9 290X, and additional 100watt to be safe (i think the 650 watt in the video is for the whole system)


The last figures I seen were in a Custom PC magazine, with two standard R9 290's pulling 720w and two GTX-780's pulling 566w. But with rather low minimum frame rates at 4k resolution, though the 290's came out top in benchmarks, the 2x 290X I think offer a slight increase in minumim fps and if it allows me to stick with Micro ATX, it currently looks the most cost effective option, unless AMD's new 300 series GPU's offer significant performance increases and 8gb memory.

For smooth 4k gameplay they found three or four 290's or 780's offered the most cost effective sollution (980's were not playing ball most likely due to early drivers). When using three 290's power draw exceeded 1000w in that magazine article, in a PC on a test bench with an AIO.. I am trying to get 4K without changing to ATX or E-ATX and three or four cards though, within a watercooled system.

Three 290's would cost me £600 and require an ATX motherboard, suitable case, and big PSU.

Two 290X will cost me £500 and run in my current MicroATX system, and allow me to fit that into the Phanteks Enthoo Mini XL. But I still need a PSU. Should it cover the basic wattage or offer some flexability?

The cost difference is questionable I guess, but even if 860w is more than enough, it currently costs more than the 1000w model, and the 1050w model offers more future proofing and connections which may even allow a return to full ATX and three cards if MicoATX does not work out.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SastusBulbas*
> 
> The last figures I seen were in a Custom PC magazine, with two standard R9 290's pulling 720w and two GTX-780's pulling 566w. But with rather low minimum frame rates at 4k resolution, though the 290's came out top in benchmarks, the 2x 290X I think offer a slight increase in minumim fps and if it allows me to stick with Micro ATX, it currently looks the most cost effective option, unless AMD's new 300 series GPU's offer significant performance increases and 8gb memory.
> 
> For smooth 4k gameplay they found three or four 290's or 780's offered the most cost effective sollution (980's were not playing ball most likely due to early drivers). When using three 290's power draw exceeded 1000w in that magazine article, in a PC on a test bench with an AIO.. I am trying to get 4K without changing to ATX or E-ATX and three or four cards though, within a watercooled system.
> 
> Three 290's would cost me £600 and require an ATX motherboard, suitable case, and big PSU.
> 
> Two 290X will cost me £500 and run in my current MicroATX system, and allow me to fit that into the Phanteks Enthoo Mini XL. But I still need a PSU. Should it cover the basic wattage or offer some flexability?
> 
> The cost difference is questionable I guess, but even if 860w is more than enough, it currently costs more than the 1000w model, and the 1050w model offers more future proofing and connections which may even allow a return to full ATX and three cards if MicoATX does not work out.


I would also go for something like 1000watt, i am going from a msi gtx 780 gaming oc (havn't sold it yet) to 1 sapphire R9 290 vapor-x, planing on getting 2 for 5760x1080 gaming, the vapor R9 290 is as fast as a stock R9 290X and in high resolution it shines,(higher memory bus 512 vs 384bit) it's better then my gtx 780 http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Sapphire/R9_290_Vapor-X/25.html and impressed how little power it uses, when amd has alot more experince with eyefinity then nvidia (multiple monitors) it's a no brainer for me going for a R9 290 (i also "only" need around 60fps since i don't have a tn gamer monitor) i want a 10000 watt psu biut prices here in denmark are so high i think i can't afford one







so i might look at the evga supernova g2 1000watt or the coolermaster v100/seasonic x-1000


----------



## broadbandaddict

If the price difference is that slim you might as well get the higher wattage model. Worse case scenario you never use the additional 140W but at least you have it if you do need it. Efficiency of both units is going to be really good so I bet you couldn't even tell a difference side by side with the same load.

"Better to have, and not need, than to need, and not have."


----------



## shilka

Hving too much wattage will lower the efficiency at lower loads, so no its not a good idea to buy wattage you are never going to need.
Its money wasted to begin with and money wasted in the long run.

If you are never going to need 1200 watts there is ZERO reason to buy a 1200 watts PSU just because you CAN


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Hving too much wattage will lower the efficiency at lower loads, so no its not a good idea to buy wattage you are never going to need.
> Its money wasted to begin with and money wasted in the long run.
> 
> If you are never going to need 1200 watts there is ZERO reason to buy a 1200 watts PSU just because you CAN


Alright, so this got me thinking and since I've got an 860W ready for another build laying around I swapped it with my 1000W to see the difference.

The 1000W at idle in my "Fortress" sig rig pulls 137W at idle. Switching to the 860W I see 129W. By my math that means the 1000W is 6% less efficient at my idle. To me that 8W doesn't matter, electricity is cheap, I'd still get the 1000W especially since SastusBulbas is considering multiple GPUs, dual overclocked 290Xs pulling 300W+ each plus an i7 will pretty much max the 860W unit.


----------



## shilka

Power might be cheap in the US but thats not true everywhere.
I live alone and my last power bill for 3 months was $305 US.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Power might be cheap in the US but thats not true everywhere.
> I live alone and my last power bill for 3 months was $305 US.


That's a solid point, a quick google search shows Denmark averaging ~41 cents per kWh, my power is ~8 cents per kWh. Yikes.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> That's a solid point, a quick google search shows Denmark averaging ~41 cents per kWh, my power is ~8 cents per kWh. Yikes.


That means you use alot of electricity


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> That's a solid point, a quick google search shows Denmark averaging ~41 cents per kWh, my power is ~8 cents per kWh. Yikes.


Think that Norway and Finland are the only places where power cost more.

But anyway let say you lose 10 watts by having a PSU with way too much wattage, how much would you lose over a year with these high prices we got here.

I am too tired to calculate it right now its 02.42 local time here so you will exuse me if i am a bit too tired to do the math.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Think that Norway and Finland are the only places where power cost more.
> But anyway let say you lose 10 watts by having too much wattage then how much would you lose over a year with these high prices we got here.
> 
> I am too tired to calculate it right now its 02.42 local time here so you will exuse me if i am a bit tired to do the math.


Yeah, it's about $30 a year for 24/7/365 usage.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> Yeah, it's about $30 a year for 24/7/365 usage.


If you then keep it 5 years its $150 which is pretty a whole PSU.
So lower efficiency in the US does not matter all that much i agree with you there, but its another story here.

Anyway its up to the one asking for help to decide what to do its just many dont think about that it will actually be more expensive in the long run to buy more wattage then you will ever need.


----------



## SastusBulbas

Superflower Leadex 1300w gold = - 80 PLUS ® Gold Certified, 91.09% 91.75% 89.25% Efficiency At 20% 50% 100% Rated Load - £160

EVGA G2 1300w = - 80 PLUS Gold certified, with up to 90% efficiency under typical loads - £160 (fans are always on I have been led to believe?)

Superflower 1000w platinum = - 80 PLUS ® Platinum Certified, 91.12% 92.53% 91.11% Efficiency At 20% 50% 100% Rated Load - £160

Seasonic 1000w Platinum = up to 92% efficiency - £160 (But the new 1050 models look far better and suitable with Cablemod kits)

Superflower 1200w Platinum = - 80 PLUS ® Platinum Certified, 91.07% 92.44% 90.47% Efficiency At 20% 50% 100% Rated Load - £186

Antec 1000w Platinum = Up to 94% efficient - £200

Seasonic P-1050XP3 Snow Silent Edition = up to 92% efficiency - £197

Seasonic Platinum Ultimate P1200W = up to 96% efficiency - £215

The more I read up on systems similar to what I am inspiring to, the more I see 1000w plus PSU's. Personally the cost of running a PSU these days, does not sound much, whether it is 860w and 1300w, gold or platinum, in fact it looks like running under 80% load can be the most ecconomical on many, and if even lower less fan noise? Can't even remember the last time I saw my Seasonic Gold X-650w fan spin.

That said, 4k gaming is seeing rigs with two GPU's pull over 720w and some with three GPU pull over 1000w, with some 4k rigs running 4 GPU's and using a 2000w psu. I would be guessing at those higher wattages, with your most efficient power draw being 50% there is no financial saving in the long run with two GPU's drawing 100%+ load at 89% eff over a PSU drawing 50% load at 92% efficiency?

The other argument is if saving money and electricity is priority, then air cooling GPU's with an AIO water cooler could be a better option, which saves money on a case too, as well as requiring no more than 860w for many scenario's, with still 1000w looking optimal for the best efficiency with power hungry GPU's as 50% seems to be the best efficiency on most PSU's.


----------



## gasolin

Yeah, i think these day with 5760x1080,4k monitors and 2 gpus (unless it's 970-980 cards) you need a very big psu, something like 850watt for my new upgrade (2xr9 290 from sapphire) isn't gonna make it,even when i buy a evga supernova 850 g2 one of the best if not the best value for money 850watt psu, i think i need a bit more.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Yeah, i think these day with 5760x1080,4k monitors and 2 gpus (unless it's 970-980 cards) you need a very big psu, something like 850watt for my new upgrade (2xr9 290 from sapphire) isn't gonna make it,even when i buy a evga supernova 850 g2 one of the best if not the best value for money 850watt psu, i think i need a bit more.


No you dont need more not unless you are going to volt mod the BIOS on your video cards.
650 to 750 watts is enough for most systems with 2x video cards, 850-1000 watts is in many cases enough for 3x video cards.

More then 850 watts is way overkill for a system with 2x video cards unless they have volt mods on them.


----------



## SastusBulbas

Your calculator link says otherwise.

As did custom PC, they required 710w for two standard 290's (Crysis 3 minimum 31fps which was too low), 1010w for three. With an X99 system with one SSD and an AIO during a 4k test suite. I am pretty sure the wattage would have been higher in a dual 240/360 rads with push/pull watercooled system even with one D5 pump and a single HDD added.

Does not leave much room for cool quiet efficient running and future ugrades even with a 850w PSU, though they used a Platinum 1600w model.

Hell even a single 295 x2 comes with the recommendation of at least 850w, with some aftermarket models stating 1000w.

With such figures flying around forums, reviews and magazine articles you can see why enthusiasts get confused over requirements.

I would rather not buy a PSU that just covers what I intend to run, just to find I am buying a new PSU with a higher wattage a year later due to new requirements. All for a saving of £20 when the electicity bill would barely notice any difference between a £150 psu and £170 PSU.

Even at that, you can buy a gold efficiency PSU rated at 850w, 1050w, or rated at 1300w all around the same price give or take a few £$£$. Does it make any sense buying 850w rated around 90%/91%/89% efficiency on 20%/50%/100% load when the 1300w is rated the same, but a noisy fan may kick in at 40% load on all of them, when you have PSU calculators stating 1000w as worth aiming at while forum members tell you 650/750w will do a dual GPU watercooled gaming rig running at 4k and you had thought 860w originally?

Right now two 290X require more wattage than standard 290's, yet two 290X will barely see much improvement over standard 290's and still not reach 60fps minimum fps on demanding games at 4k. A pair of 980's are not much better than what they replaced, and that money would buy a pair of 295 X2 which will require a more substantial PSU than 850w. Two 390X will possibly draw the same as two 290X, and from what reports are saying, will offer a reasonable fps increase at 4k over any current cards.

That said, sure, it would be great if 750w was fine with a current set up, with only an SSD, 4 fans and an AIO. It's still around £150 for a gold/platinum PSU, yet £160 can get up to 1300w gold, 1000w platinum, and even £175 gets you 1200w platinum.

Are you not still pulling the same watts within the same efficiency ballpark regardless, but with the added benefit of less fan intrusion and more upgrade potential with a higher wattage PSU?

for example

750w Gold - 80 PLUS ® Gold Certified, 90%, 92%, 89% Efficiency At 20% 50% 100% Rated Load = £86 (one week sale)
850w Gold - 80 PLUS ® Gold Certified, 90%, 92%, 89% Efficiency At 20% 50% 100% Rated Load = £120
1000w Gold - 80 PLUS ® Gold Certified, 90.43% 92.03% 90.27% Efficiency At 20% 50% 100% Rated Load = £150
1000w platinum - 80 PLUS ® Platinum Certified, 91.12% 92.53% 91.11% Efficiency At 20% 50% 100% Rated Load = £162
1200w platinum - 80 PLUS ® Platinum Certified, 91.07% 92.44% 90.47% Efficiency At 20% 50% 100% Rated Load = £182 (£177 under another brand name)
1300w Gold - 80 PLUS ® Gold Certified, 91.09% 91.75% 89.25% Efficiency At 20% 50% 100% Rated Load = £155 (one week sale)

I am not sure here, but with those efficiency ratings, would an overclocked watercooled system running dual GPU's see any efficiency issues that increased cost enough to forgoe PSU calculator recomendations or a possible three GPU system later?

750w is a fine PSU at that price, but " The correct way to use the extreme outervision PSU calculator " shows a 1000w as recommended with my propossed 2x290X watercooled system. Which makes the gold 1300w look great value even though the platinum 1000w would fit the calculators prediction.


----------



## mercs213




----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*


fanless, nice


----------



## mercs213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> fanless, nice


Just hope there is no coil whine or loud buzzing/humming!


----------



## mercs213

Ok so there is some type of electrical hum coming from the PSU. I just got this from Amazon today. Should I return it and try again? I was hoping it would be dead silent with no load on the PSU, but it is not. Yes, I've narrowed it down to the PSU as it is the loudest part in my build.

PSU for reference: http://www.amazon.com/Seasonic-SS-520FL-Fanless-Platinum-ATX12V/dp/B009VV56TO


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> fanless, nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just hope there is no coil whine or loud buzzing/humming!
Click to expand...

i hope not, seasonic is top quality


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> Ok so there is some type of electrical hum coming from the PSU. I just got this from Amazon today. Should I return it and try again? I was hoping it would be dead silent with no load on the PSU, but it is not. Yes, I've narrowed it down to the PSU as it is the loudest part in my build.
> 
> PSU for reference: http://www.amazon.com/Seasonic-SS-520FL-Fanless-Platinum-ATX12V/dp/B009VV56TO


You might try leaving it on for a few days. Not sure if that will help but I've seen people claim it helps with GPUs and I seem to remember the same with PSUs (but I could be making that up







). I was just looking at these for a silent server build I'm working on and it's disappointing to hear yours is loud.


----------



## mercs213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broadbandaddict*
> 
> You might try leaving it on for a few days. Not sure if that will help but I've seen people claim it helps with GPUs and I seem to remember the same with PSUs (but I could be making that up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I was just looking at these for a silent server build I'm working on and it's disappointing to hear yours is loud.


Yes, defeats the purpose of a fanless PSU IMO. I had a Seasonic X series PSU which had no electrical noise (it may of if you held your ear against the back of the PSU). The platinum one I have has an electrical hum I can hear when sitting at my desk or standing across the room.









I will be returning and trying a PSU from the Corsair RM series. The fan only turns on around 40% load and reviews say there is no hum as I am getting with my Plat. Seasonic PSU. I have read this is an issue with them, wish it wasn't, great PSU ruined by this noise ;(


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> I will be returning and trying a PSU from the Corsair RM series(


Dont bother with the Corsair RM its a massive downgrade compared to a Seasonic X / Platinum.
Why you might not want to buy a Corsair RM PSU


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Dont bother with the Corsair RM its a massive downgrade compared to a Seasonic X / Platinum.
> Why you might not want to buy a Corsair RM PSU


Why would anyone return a Seasonic Platinum series for a Corsair?

Hahahahahahahahah


----------



## mercs213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Why would anyone return a Seasonic Platinum series for a Corsair?
> 
> Hahahahahahahahah


Did you even read my posts?


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> Yes, defeats the purpose of a fanless PSU IMO. I had a Seasonic X series PSU which had no electrical noise (it may of if you held your ear against the back of the PSU). The platinum one I have has an electrical hum I can hear when sitting at my desk or standing across the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be returning and trying a PSU from the Corsair RM series. The fan only turns on around 40% load and reviews say there is no hum as I am getting with my Plat. Seasonic PSU. I have read this is an issue with them, wish it wasn't, great PSU ruined by this noise ;(


Might try RMAing and getting another unit and see if it is quiet. I think I'll try my luck when the time comes and see if I get quiet one. Have you tried running the PSU on its own? Like with a paperclip so just the PSU is on, nothing else.


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> Did you even read my posts?


I did, and I think it's a bit silly to go for such a downgrade over a little coil whine. That's like me taking back a 980 because of coil whine and getting an R7 260.


----------



## shilka

If you are quiet freak and you want something that is BOTH good and quiet get a Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P10.
Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P10 750 watts and above are Seasonic units without any coil whine the same can be said for the fully modular Cooler Master V series which are also Seasonic units without coil whine.
The new EVGA SuperNova GS 750 watts and above are yet more Seasonic rebrands.

With all those to pick from it would be downright stupid to get a Corsair RM which is pretty much crap compared to a Seasonic KM3/XP3 based PSU.


----------



## cravinmild

omg, forgot about this club









Currently running a 1000w V series psu from cooler master and this unit is indeed DEAD SILENT as is my SS 1000w P. The wires are nicer on the V series vs the SS unit if that counts for anything, the reason my SS has been boxed up in the shed for more than a year now (sorry SS, I still love you too







)


----------



## SastusBulbas

Still not decided on a PSU. Today I ran the eXtreme power calculator again, taking into account cards I have, or may purchase in future and regarding the 290X as having the same power requirements as the as yet to be released 390X.

CPU Utilization at 80%TDP
An ambitious 1.3v on the overclock
4 slots of DDR3
2 SSD (could easily end up with four)
4 Sata HDD (could easily end up with six)
1 BD-RE drive
2 USB devices (sometimes I have more, HDD's, phone, bluetooth spk)
1 fan controller as my case has a sata powered fan hub and Sata powered LED
8 120mm fans (could end up with more)
3 140mm fans
1 Vario D5 pump (could end up running two)
System load 80%
Capacitor aging at 30% (curious as I plan on keeping and using a PSU for as long as possible)

Single R7950. Minimum PSU wattage 488w, recommended 538w, and 750w bronze model advised. Simplified with 1 SSD, 1HDD, H100i = 750w bronse advised.
Crossfire with R7950. Minimum PSU wattage 610w, recommended 660w, and 750w bronze model advised. Simplified with 1 SSD, 1HDD, H100i = 750w bronse advised.
Single 290X. Minimum PSU wattage 667w, recommended 717w, and 850w gold model advised. Simplified with 1 SSD, 1HDD, H100i = 750w bronse advised.
Crossfire with 290X. Minimum PSU wattage 932w, recommended 982w, and 1300w gold model advised. Simplified with 1 SSD, 1HDD, H100i = 1000w gold advised.
Single 295X2. Minimum PSU wattage 968w, recommended 1018w, and 1300w gold model advised. Simplified with 1 SSD, 1HDD, H100i = 1000w gold advised.
Crossfire 295X2. Minimum PSU wattage 1473w, recommended 1523w, and 1600w gold model advised. Simplified with 1 SSD, 1HDD, H100i = 1600w gold advised.

Here is Guru3D's power supply recommendation:
Radeon HD 7950 - On your average system the card requires you to have a 500 Watt power supply unit.
Radeon HD 7950 Crossfire - On your average system the cards require you to have a 700 Watt power supply unit as minimum.
AMD R9-290X - On your average system the card requires you to have a 550~600 Watt power supply unit.
AMD R9-290X Crossfire - On your average system the cards require you to have a 800 Watt power supply unit as minimum.
AMD R9-295x2 - On your average system the card requires you to have a 850~1000 Watt power supply unit.
AMD R9-295x2 Crossfire - On your average system the cards require you to have a 1250 or higher Watt power supply unit as minimum.

1080p draws less power than a 4K monitor during average gaming sessions with games like Crysis 3. During 4k testing Idle power draw with standard 290 in crossfire 118w, max during 4k game testing 720w, a single 295X2 idle at 132w and 632w under load.

Now saving money on electricity, looks to me like Seasonic, Antec, and Corsair have high quality platinum and titanium standard PSU's that when idle or running very low loads, are more efficient than the Leadex platform, and all those are more efficient than gold or bronze through the range.
Around 50% seems to be the most efficient, with the massive Corsair 1500i having the most efficient ratings at various loads, especially 50%.
I power my PC down usually when not in use, my least intensive task is reading internet forums and browsing, or playing music, my most intensive tasks would be playing with benchmarks, video encoding, or a few hours of Crysis 3 and any other high end game title at 4k in future.

So running a 750w bronze is not actually as simple as more efficient than running more watts with a platinum model due to "required" watts.
If a platinum PSU is of a specific efficiency at 10%/50%/100%, but a model with more watts is even more efficient, you are not running at lower efficiency due to having more power. it looks to me that if you draw 450w during gaming with a single GPU, it will not affect your efficiency in any detrimental manner by running an 860w or a 1050w or even a 1200w Seasonic Platinum, or even a Corsair AX1500i.

But it will cost you a lot more if you buy just what you need currently with little headroom, then a year or so later, need to buy a bigger PSU due to a change in GPU set up.

My current Seasonic X-650w PSU was bought back in 2009 when the model was released, as soon as it hit the shop shelf. I would like something more efficient than this http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=169
At the time it was not bought for wattage, it was bought due to it's efficiency across the board, compared to what was available at the time.

Usually none of these higher wattages are met, when runing various benchmark software a 450w is more than capable of running a single 780ti with an overclocked K series i5, SSD, 16gb ram and H100i, case fans etc. But it will be less efficient than something with more power within limits. I am pretty sure I never needed 650w, but it has been more efficient over these years than a Corsair HX-450w would have been. And been quieter too.

If 850w is overkill for me, but 1000w is just as efficient but only a little more, and 1200w is even more efficient but a decent amount more, yet 1500W is even more efficient again, but over twice the price, where is the money lost in running costs?

Does it really cost that much less to run a 750w Bronze EVGA in coparison to a Corsair AX1500i for example, disregarding unit prices, it looks like over 5 years you are not going to spend way more on electricity because you picked a titanium PSU with twice the required wattage.

So unit price, well everything is pushing in resolution, old cards get discounted when new cards arrive, and AMD's 300 series are looking to be DX12 compatable but with similar power requirements to current flagships. Right now for the best 4k gaming experience older cards are still in capable in triple SLI/crossfire, currently no two cards cut it, two 290X are banging at 1440 but those and even a 295X2 do have some stutter reported in more demanding titles on highest settings and minimum frame rates are just playable at around 31fps with max settings.

Currently I am now tempted to buy the EVGA 750w or 850w G2 simply because of the price at £95 or £110, but prefer the Seasonic Platinum 860w PSU which costs £165. Thought it peeves me that the Seasonic 1000w platinum is £160, Seasonic 1050w platinum is £186, and the Seasonic 1200w platinum is £214 and I doubt they will cost me more on the electric bill.
And the Corsair AX1500i is more efficient at lower loads, but costs £330 and with twice the power I may ever need, but looks great for two 295X2.

If the 390X is released and it draws as much as the 290X and I am watercooling and overclocking/volting them that 850w may be less efficient and noisier than a bigger unit.
If the 390X costs a lot, but offers only a margin benefit over the old cards at 4k, I would be considering the performance between those and Crossfire 295X2 I guess as the cost difference may be marginal.

Currently it loos like I may be buying a card now, and possibly replacing it later this year again.

Maybe I should just buy cake and watch old films......


----------



## shilka

You did it wrong
The correct way to use the extreme outervision PSU calculator

Capacitor aging is only if you are buying a PSU that is trash its a myth and not something you get when you buy a modern high end PSU.


----------



## SastusBulbas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> *You did it wrong*
> The correct way to use the extreme outervision PSU calculator
> 
> Capacitor aging is only if you are buying a PSU that is trash its a myth and not something you get when you buy a modern high end PSU.


Dont use high end motherboard unless its a high end motherboard you own. *Using regular desktop.*
Dont use capacitor aging unless the PSU is junk or more then 5 years old. *Top figure I added capacitor ages for curiousity as my current PSU is still in use after 5 years. Previous calculations were without*
Dont set system load and TDP higher then 80% unless you are a bitcoin miner or a folder your system will never be loaded this much. *Already have them set at 80% even though I have seen it go higher when encoding, stress testing and benchmarking. I have thought of folding at home, and only due to electical cost have not done so.*
Dont enter mouse and keyboard under USB those are already entered and there is no need to enter them twice unless you have 2 of them. *Have not entered keyboard and mouse, but regularily use WD Passports, USB drives, charge phones and bluetooth speaker on usb.*

Maybe you got it wrong.

What did I do wrong if I plan on having a PSU more than 5 years? I currently use a PSU bought in 2009, and I plan on still using that one elsewhere, I am not comfortable running Crossfire, even with two R7950 on a 650w PSU bought in 2009. So would that not make capacitor ages a relevant figure to ponder considering the cost difference and electrical cost over 5 years between a 750w gold, 850w gold, 860w and 1000w platinum PSU? Did you see the word "curious" within the brackets?

If that is the case, maybe the calculator needs some work. Why have 90% recommendation and capacitor aging if they are of no benefit when planing on a PSU you intend to use within a couple of PC's which will vary in specification over the next 5 years?

So I have a specification, you have a calculator, it shows one figure for a new PSU, I plan on keeping that PSU, but with capacitor aging the wattage spec is different? So that tells me if I am very frugal with my wattage, I may even need a new PSU before the guarantee runs out? Someone should enlighten, is my 650w PSU providing exactly the same specifications as it did in 2009, after all those years and being in three different systems?

With a simple system 359w minimum and 409w recommended, and 20% capacitor loading, 431w minimum and 481w recommended. I am not sure how many years and PSU quality that estimate the calculator gives is based on. But I would hazard a guess that anyone planning a PSU purchase with a 7yr to 10yr guarantee may be doing it wrong without looking at the calculation differences with and without aging.

You keep posting that link and seem to be contradicting the software results without stating the obvious.

Do the figures I post change dramatically with no capacitor aging and an AIO instead of watercooling, and less fans/HDD's? Am I getting so much wrong?

Hmm, the simplest 290X crossfire with no overclocking, just an SSD and AIO, minimum 624w, recommended 674w, Bronze 750w PSU advised. Still 80% on the CPU utilization and system load, no capacitor aging.

Overclock the CPU and add a couple of HDD to the one above, minimum 665w, recommended 715w, Gold 850w PSU advised. Still 80% on the CPU utilization and system load, no capacitor aging.

Overclock the CPU and add a couple of HDD, remove AIO and add a single D5 pump for two 240 rads, minimum 700w, recommended 750w, Gold 850w PSU advised. Still 80% on the CPU utilization and system load, no capacitor aging.

But the maximum system may well see two 290X with an overclock and possible overvolt, watercooled, with possibly two seperate loops, and up to 4 radiators are not an issue, with most likely two SSD and four 4tb HGST 7200rpm drives. Still within 850w.

Pushing TDP and Load to 90% each with no capacitor aging and I get minimum 831w, recommended 881w, Gold 1000w PSU advised. I have seen 4 cores and 4 threads near full when encoding multiples when I have been silly with settings, but that is rare. But we are just generalising with the software recommended settings here.

And as stated above I am thinking of purchasing specific models from 750w to 860w PSU's as stated above, after looking at reviews, forums, psu calculators.
For an overclocked system, including GPU's, watercooled, with an aim at 60fps minimums during 4k gaming while remaining reasonably quiet. The sort of system that if you buy as a prebuy custom build, comes with either an 850w or 1000w power supply.

I am also saying the actual cost of running the PC is not going to make much difference whether I run a 750w or higher power supply, with higher wattage platinum and titanium being so efficient.

I am generalising that the higher wattage the PSU, usually the quieter when within a specific load, for instance 300w for a fan to start at 750w on some gold models, 600w for it to start on an AX1500i.

So do you think I should be sticking with a 2009 650w PSU for the propossed system? When I want the quietest most efficient PSU for that build with a degree of longevity within a system I may add to or subtract from over the next 5 years?

Or am I doing it wrong for concluding a Seasonic 860w platinum PSU as desirable due to noise and efficiency? And being a complete idiot for contemplating ownership for the duration of guarantee?

Even though for only £40 more I could own an even more efficient Seasonic 1200w platinum that would more than cover any change to triple SLI, possibly even two 295X2, yet looks like it will cost no more to run and be just as efficient. Oh, and 1000w platinum models also cost less than 860w models.

Cmon, am I getting this completely wrong?

Does it cost more to run the above system on a Corsair AX1500i or Seasonic Platinum 1200w PSU or even 1000w than it would running on a Seasonic Platinum 860w or EVGA G2 750w gold? It looks like the only real cost is unit price, now spending £90 on something that gets replaced in three months or a year or two with something that costs £110, or £170, or £210, that is waste. Not that I am advocating a 1500w PSU, just stating that if your after efficiency, then at those costs, there is very little between the pricing versus watts in some model/range choices. You could also argue re-sale, does a more desirable unit sell quicker with less loss.

Which PSU would be the quietest and most efficient? Looks like quiet is where the watts are as less are required before a fan spins up, efficiency is no better or worse than brand spec or colour.

Personally I am not interested in a 750w bronze PSU, call it snobbery, but I prefer the gold and platinum specifications, quiet fans, after market cable compatability and some overhead. If the above system runs quieter and just as efficient on a 1200w PSU as it does on 860w, the extra watts are not detrimental. And as we can see on review websites, the efficiency of both the Seasonic 860w and 1200w from 5% to 110% is not going to make much difference to efficiency or the cost of running over the majority of loads and run times the average gaming PC with two GPU's see's in it's lifetime.


----------



## mercs213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If you are quiet freak and you want something that is BOTH good and quiet get a Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P10.
> Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P10 750 watts and above are Seasonic units without any coil whine the same can be said for the fully modular Cooler Master V series which are also Seasonic units without coil whine.
> The new EVGA SuperNova GS 750 watts and above are yet more Seasonic rebrands.
> 
> With all those to pick from it would be downright stupid to get a Corsair RM which is pretty much crap compared to a Seasonic KM3/XP3 based PSU.


Thanks. I was looking at the EVGA SuperNOVA 650 Watt G1. Is there any difference between G1 and G2 series or GS?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> Thanks. I was looking at the EVGA SuperNOVA 650 Watt G1. Is there any difference between G1 and G2 series or GS?


The NEX aka G1 is rubbish as its a group regulated FSP Aurum, the 1000 watts G1 is the only good G1 as its an Aurum Pro and not a normal Aurum.
Why you should not buy an EVGA SuperNova NEX650G/750G

The EVGA SuperNova G2 are Super Flower Leadex based units which are much better, the GS 550/650 watts are fully modular Seasonic G based units and the rest of the GS and PS series are Seasonic KM3 based units.


----------



## mercs213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The NEX aka G1 is rubbish as its a group regulated FSP Aurum, the 1000 watts G1 is the only good G1 as its an Aurum Pro and not a normal Aurum.
> Why you should not buy an EVGA SuperNova NEX650G/750G
> 
> The EVGA SuperNova G2 are Super Flower Leadex based units which are much better, the GS 550/650 watts are fully modular Seasonic G based units and the rest of the GS and PS series are Seasonic KM3 based units.


Wow! Thanks! Seems Amazon US only carries one of their GS series power supplies currently and it is the 1050 watt: http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-ATX12V-Certified-220-GS-1050-V1/dp/B00SOXNKAM - I don't need that much power lol.

I think I will be going with the EVGA SuperNOVA 850G2. Sorry for being off topic everyone!


----------



## rtikphox

Just got mine yesterday, but it feels like DOA. Ok so that 20/24 power pin is split between the top and bottom right? I can't seem to get it to boot properly. out of like 20 YT vids, they actually don't show the plugging in of the cables the manual doesn't help either.


----------



## b4d17

Proud user of 760 model. Going great so far. I like the industrial note as opposed to some more "gaming" PSU models.


----------



## nadrian3k

Hey there guys!

Starting yesterday i've received and installed my new Seasonic Plat 860W power supply and i can only say i am impressed with both the packaging and the psu itself. I set it on hybrid and most of the time it doesn't even rotate.

*I have a 2 questions for the Seasonic vets here tho:*
1. I placed my PSU with the fan pulling air from inside the case. I've read in the manual the PSU came with that it's indicate that the fan pulls air from inside the case and not outside. Is that OK? it's actually the first time i even mount a PSU with the fan pointing inside.
2. As many others here i do hear a coil whine sound. The sound does not occur when the PC is turned OFF. It squeels a bit during the PC load (bios and such). When it gets into Windows 8.1 and loads everything up it stops. If i move the mouse/scroll in firefox/ watch streams on twitch or play games (essentially anything that offers action OTHER then staying idle in desktop) it starts making the coil whine noise. Now it's not a very loud noise but i built my PC to be extra quiet, so it tends to be noticeable.

I've read about turning on/off 2 features in the BIOS/UEFI. The only feature i didn't change was the Audio Always On or something like that because i literally can't find it but i did turn on the ErP/EuP S4/S5 option and nothing changed sadly.
My build is:
MB: Asus X99-A
CPU: Intel 5820K
Cooler: Corsair H100i with 2 noctua fans
GPU: Sapphire 7970 Ghz edition Vapor-X
HDD: Seagate SSHD 1TB
Case: Fractal Define R5 with 2 included fans.

That's about it. I tried to turn off and completely remove power from the GPU and the SSHD but the coil noise persisted. I also tried plugging the PSU power cord in a completely different wall mount and separate it from the other cables. Didn't change.

Any tips?


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Fan:
The fan blows air into the PSU
Coil Noise:
If the system is on standby, you hear the noise at > 40cm distance from the PSU, then please contact Sea Sonic for RMA testing.
If you have the noise during gaming & usage of the MB, then this may be a dynamic loading issue of either the MB or the VGA.
Thank you.


----------



## nadrian3k

Should the fan blow air into the PSU from inside the case (fan facing inside) or from outside the case (fan facing bottom of the case)? What's best.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Both are acceptable. Much depends on your case, your ventilation set up, how you use your system, always heavy gaming or just e-mails and web browsing.

To my understanding, most people have it mounted either top or bottom with the fan side facing the MB. But if there is enough space under the case and clean air available, then having the fan face downward at bottom of case drawing in fresh air from outside of the case is also a good option.


----------



## gasolin

My pc is now with 2x asus gtx 680 dcu2 4gb and i never notice the fan spin not by seeing or hearing it (660 watt version)

Is that normal?


----------



## Tohtori Luuvalo

Hello everybody! I bought an SS-660XP^2 in January, and it quickly got obvious that it had some serious acoustic issues. It emits a disturbing electrical noise, a buzz not unlike that produced by power grid transformer, only of somewhat higher pitch. I contacted Seasonic support, and got advice to try fiddling with BIOS settings, which I did, to no avail. I also tested the PSU on a different system, and got the same whine. The two systems were a Asus X99 Deluxe + i7 5820K + GTX 970 and Asus P7P55D + i7 860 + GTX 560Ti. While hardly ear piercing, the sound is very annoying, and audible to at least 2m when idling, and to as far as i can get from the system at load. Load can be something as simple as dragging around a system window at desktop. Also the sound was somewhat louder with the older system.

As adviced, I sent the unit to Germany for inspection. Perhaps a week later I got an email explaining that a service crew had tested the PSU with several different configurations, and as they had found no problems with it, they will return it to me. Another week passed, and I got my PSU back. I have now reinstalled it into my system, and less than surprisingly the PSU has not miraculously fixed itself during its journey. You can probably imagine how amused I am with this whole ordeal. I took sound samples from this PSU, and for comparison from a spare PSU I used to power the system while the troublesome one was visiting Germany, a Corsair HX450. Samples were taken at 3cm distance from the PSU rear grille, recorded with my phone. Both units had their fans at 0 rpm.

Seasonic: https://mega.co.nz/#!lNpQXLwZ!LAT1781cX0yu-bjWtUUIocGPDxDtzgNolWWo8c_4BFU
Corsair: https://mega.co.nz/#!gZxglA6Q!1iB4HOJ8dCHCeE7KmHoPJ7tMlWDenaxVIX9R2iMEqXA

The HX450 sound is a faint electric 'whirr' audible to perhaps 20cm. The Seasonic sound is as described earlier.

The fact that I got the SS-660XP^2 whine so loudly with two different systems, and that the people at Seasonic did not perceive it at all, makes my engineering sense tingle. Could this be a problem in the ability of the PSU to handle bad quality mains power? Being in an industrial area next to a university campus, the power grid has a relatively high non-sinusoidal loading (an ever increasing problem in Finland I believe), that affects the quality of the grid voltage. I have used 4 other power supplies at this location with no problems, but perhaps, in its drive towards high efficiency, the SS-660XP^2 has become less tolerant of harmonic content of input voltage, at least in terms of acoustics. I'm not quite sure what I'll do next, I could try to return the PSU to vendor, as there's apparently nothing wrong with it.


----------



## jlakai

I'm in!


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohtori Luuvalo*
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everybody! I bought an SS-660XP^2 in January, and it quickly got obvious that it had some serious acoustic issues. It emits a disturbing electrical noise, a buzz not unlike that produced by power grid transformer, only of somewhat higher pitch. I contacted Seasonic support, and got advice to try fiddling with BIOS settings, which I did, to no avail. I also tested the PSU on a different system, and got the same whine. The two systems were a Asus X99 Deluxe + i7 5820K + GTX 970 and Asus P7P55D + i7 860 + GTX 560Ti. While hardly ear piercing, the sound is very annoying, and audible to at least 2m when idling, and to as far as i can get from the system at load. Load can be something as simple as dragging around a system window at desktop. Also the sound was somewhat louder with the older system.
> 
> As adviced, I sent the unit to Germany for inspection. Perhaps a week later I got an email explaining that a service crew had tested the PSU with several different configurations, and as they had found no problems with it, they will return it to me. Another week passed, and I got my PSU back. I have now reinstalled it into my system, and less than surprisingly the PSU has not miraculously fixed itself during its journey. You can probably imagine how amused I am with this whole ordeal. I took sound samples from this PSU, and for comparison from a spare PSU I used to power the system while the troublesome one was visiting Germany, a Corsair HX450. Samples were taken at 3cm distance from the PSU rear grille, recorded with my phone. Both units had their fans at 0 rpm.
> 
> Seasonic: https://mega.co.nz/#!lNpQXLwZ!LAT1781cX0yu-bjWtUUIocGPDxDtzgNolWWo8c_4BFU
> Corsair: https://mega.co.nz/#!gZxglA6Q!1iB4HOJ8dCHCeE7KmHoPJ7tMlWDenaxVIX9R2iMEqXA
> 
> The HX450 sound is a faint electric 'whirr' audible to perhaps 20cm. The Seasonic sound is as described earlier.
> 
> The fact that I got the SS-660XP^2 whine so loudly with two different systems, and that the people at Seasonic did not perceive it at all, makes my engineering sense tingle. Could this be a problem in the ability of the PSU to handle bad quality mains power? Being in an industrial area next to a university campus, the power grid has a relatively high non-sinusoidal loading (an ever increasing problem in Finland I believe), that affects the quality of the grid voltage. I have used 4 other power supplies at this location with no problems, but perhaps, in its drive towards high efficiency, the SS-660XP^2 has become less tolerant of harmonic content of input voltage, at least in terms of acoustics. I'm not quite sure what I'll do next, I could try to return the PSU to vendor, as there's apparently nothing wrong with it.


Normally I would not suggest this but .... having tried the official channels offered I feel this would be most acceptable.

Buy an identical NEW unit, swap the powersupplies and return the defective unit for a full refund. Problem solved, everybody wins


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlakai*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in!


Ive always wanted a pure white build. Makes me want to buy it and tuck it away with all the other white parts I have yet to buy for build day


----------



## strm

Hey guys,

I did my best to find one, but there really doesn't seem to be a helpful statement anywhere on the internet about the noise levels of the SS-860XP2.

Can anybody here give me an insight on this? I'm rarely ever idling, so I'd be most interested in the noise level at about 500W load.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strm*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I did my best to find one, but there really doesn't seem to be a helpful statement anywhere on the internet about the noise levels of the SS-860XP2.
> 
> Can anybody here give me an insight on this? I'm rarely ever idling, so I'd be most interested in the noise level at about 500W load.


About 45 db from i can find out, give or take a little either way.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> About 45 db from i can find out, give or take a little either way.


My platinum 660watt dosn't even turn on the fan when i play crysis 3 on 3x 1920x1080 monitor i7 4790k (4.0ghz 1.000 vcore) and 2x slightly oc'ed gtx 680 dcu2 4gb If theres any noise it's not from the fan


----------



## strm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> My platinum 660watt dosn't even turn on the fan when i play crysis 3 on 3x 1920x1080 monitor i7 4790k (4.0ghz 1.000 vcore) and 2x slightly oc'ed gtx 680 dcu2 4gb If theres any noise it's not from the fan


Hum, OK those are two pretty different opinions.

So, not to misappropriate this thread, but do you guys have an idea whether the 860XP2 would beat out Fractal Design's Newton R3 1000W in terms of noise at the 500W load mark?


----------



## gasolin

If you want low noise (500 watt) theres only one of few i can think of and one of them is this one from evga http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_P2_1000/6.html


----------



## strm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> If you want low noise (500 watt) theres only one of few i can think of and one of them is this one from evga http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_P2_1000/6.html


Unfortunately my case limits me to 165mm. Otherwise I would have jumped at that one long ago. But cheers anyway!

I think I'll open a separate thread for this now though. I'd be glad if some of you would perhaps share their knowledge over there.

Thanks!


----------



## Tohtori Luuvalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Normally I would not suggest this but .... having tried the official channels offered I feel this would be most acceptable.
> 
> Buy an identical NEW unit, swap the powersupplies and return the defective unit for a full refund. Problem solved, everybody wins


Well if the unit is defective, then this would only delegate the problem to someone else. But as I suspect that the problem might be in the compatibility with this particular model, just swapping the PSU to another similar one would not help.


----------



## therealjustin

I did a thorough cleaning tonight and took everything out of my R4 to dust. The 24 pin connector on my 760W was a pain to get off and after re-installing it, I'm not sure if it seated correctly.

The little plastic tab that holds the cable in place is at a different angle than the rest of them. Is this normal? It seems secure and it _is_ sitting flush with the face of the PSU.


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *therealjustin*
> 
> I did a thorough cleaning tonight and took everything out of my R4 to dust. The 24 pin connector on my 760W was a pain to get off and after re-installing it, I'm not sure if it seated correctly.
> 
> The little plastic tab that holds the cable in place is at a different angle than the rest of them. Is this normal? It seems secure and it _is_ sitting flush with the face of the PSU.


Can you post a picture of the tab? Either the 24 pin connectors aren't seated right or the tab is bent/broken. They're pretty easy to bend when you pull the connectors apart roughly and should bend back easily.


----------



## therealjustin

I couldn't get a decent photo but I made a quick illustration of what the tab looks like compared to the rest of them. The 24 pin cable feels secure but who knows


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *therealjustin*
> 
> I couldn't get a decent photo but I made a quick illustration of what the tab looks like compared to the rest of them. The 24 pin cable feels secure but who knows


You might be able to push the fat end of the clip to get it to seat, I've seen the plastic get chewed up on those to where they're just a tiny bit off and prevent it from locking in place. If not as long as it's seated you should be fine.


----------



## Devildog83

I just fininsh my cables and now the Power Supply fried on me. I just bought a new one because I don't want to redo my cables.


----------



## broadbandaddict

New server PSUs!


----------



## blzn57

I have a platinum 1200...awesome PSU!! Quick question on hooking up 2 gtx 980 classifieds in sli. Currently I use one split(dual) 6+2 peg cables to each GPU( so 2 cables, each with two 6+2 peg connectors for a total of four 8 peg connectors)

To make the cables flow a little better in the case I was wondering if I could run the first 6+2 peg connectors from each cable to the first GPU and then the split 6+2 pegs from each cable to the second GPU, essentially hooking up each GPU to both cables instead of a separate cable for each.

I assume this should work but I just wanted to get some opinions on if it would be a good way to go or will it cause some problems with the GPU power draw or anything like that? I plan on overclocking and pushing the GPU's pretty hard, i don't know if that makes a difference or not.

Thank you!


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Sweet!!


----------



## Divineal

id like to join the club i have the 1000w


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Nice build!
And welcome!


----------



## broadbandaddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blzn57*
> 
> I have a platinum 1200...awesome PSU!! Quick question on hooking up 2 gtx 980 classifieds in sli. Currently I use one split(dual) 6+2 peg cables to each GPU( so 2 cables, each with two 6+2 peg connectors for a total of four 8 peg connectors)
> 
> To make the cables flow a little better in the case I was wondering if I could run the first 6+2 peg connectors from each cable to the first GPU and then the split 6+2 pegs from each cable to the second GPU, essentially hooking up each GPU to both cables instead of a separate cable for each.
> 
> I assume this should work but I just wanted to get some opinions on if it would be a good way to go or will it cause some problems with the GPU power draw or anything like that? I plan on overclocking and pushing the GPU's pretty hard, i don't know if that makes a difference or not.
> 
> Thank you!


Can you post a picture of what the cable looks like? I'm having a hard time visualizing what you mean and can't find a good picture online of what the PCIe connectors look like. They appear to be different than the ones for my 1000W.


----------



## Zantrill

Hey guys! Sorry I haven't been around. I will add all those that posted a pic tomorrow. Life has been busy. Seasonic is the best, and if you joined, you know I'm right!


----------



## b4d17

Here is mine


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4d17*
> 
> Here is mine


Why upside down don't you know heat raises,goes up, then it can't get away because theres no ventilation holes in the bottom of the psu.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> Why upside down don't you know heat raises,goes up, then it can't get away because theres no ventilation holes in the bottom of the psu.


Unless it's a fanless PSU, it's always recommended that you have the fan on the bottom as it greatly reduces dust buildup inside the unit (the vast majority of cases have a filtered intake). It also stops you from dropping screws into it when you are fiddling (I've done this on multiple occasions).

The fan is an intake, so it will be blowing down anyway, so the heat rising thing is completely null and void.


----------



## gasolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Unless it's a fanless PSU, it's always recommended that you have the fan on the bottom as it greatly reduces dust buildup inside the unit (the vast majority of cases have a filtered intake). It also stops you from dropping screws into it when you are fiddling (I've done this on multiple occasions).
> 
> The fan is an intake, so it will be blowing down anyway, so the heat rising thing is completely null and void.


When i had a seasonic platinum it was running psemipassive so no fan spining but the heat coul get away since the fan was upside down


----------



## b4d17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasolin*
> 
> When i had a seasonic platinum it was running psemipassive so no fan spining but the heat coul get away since the fan was upside down


I see what you mean, there is some logic in that. But I have high load almost always so I am not using hybrid mode. All in all rotating the fan downwards has more benefits than upwards. But I hate the looks from this side


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b4d17*
> 
> I see what you mean, there is some logic in that. But I have high load almost always so I am not using hybrid mode. All in all rotating the fan downwards has more benefits than upwards. But I hate the looks from this side


I had the same issue with the ugly side and the Seasonic rep sent me these. If I wasn't so broke this week I would send you some.


----------



## one80

Just swapped to a Seasonic Platinum 860 V2 and am getting an intermittent buzzing at idle.

Is there anything I can do to fix this?


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi, does the noise happen only at standby? Is it an electrical (buzzing) or mechanical noise (ie fan).
1. Update the BIOS of your MB
2. In the BIOS, ENABLE all energy savings modes, S4/S5, standby, etc.
3. In the BIOS, please disable Audio Always On, if it is available.
Thanks


----------



## one80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Hi, does the noise happen only at standby? Is it an electrical (buzzing) or mechanical noise (ie fan).
> 1. Update the BIOS of your MB
> 2. In the BIOS, ENABLE all energy savings modes, S4/S5, standby, etc.
> 3. In the BIOS, please disable Audio Always On, if it is available.
> Thanks


Hi

It happens under load as well (eg running IBT). Definitely an electrical buzzing noise.

Have tried updating my BIOS, enabling all power saving (C states), optimized BIOS settings, switching power leads and power points etc. Still no luck unfortunately.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Please PM to me the serial number and your location. Thanks.


----------



## defcon5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one80*
> 
> Hi
> It happens under load as well (eg running IBT). Definitely an electrical buzzing noise.


It's a warranty issue. Ususally PSU is Ok but noisy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one80*
> Have tried updating my BIOS, enabling all power saving (C states), optimized BIOS settings, switching power leads and power points etc. Still no luck unfortunately.


That wouldn't help to fix resonating transformer or inductor cores.


----------



## one80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defcon5*
> 
> It's a warranty issue. Ususally PSU is Ok but noisy.
> That wouldn't help to fix resonating transformer or inductor cores.


Indeed - just trying everything as per the Seasonic Rep...
Quote:


> 1. Update the BIOS of your MB
> 2. In the BIOS, ENABLE all energy savings modes, S4/S5, standby, etc.
> 3. In the BIOS, please disable Audio Always On, if it is available.
> Thanks


Anyway, the PSU was taken back under warranty


----------



## ar3f

My Seasonic Platinum (6 months old) outputs Min 3.23 and Max 3.24 on the 3.3 v rail - as per BIOS. The 5v and 12v rails are OK.
Since 3.1v is minimum acceptable and 3.23 is rather close should I contact Seasonic for RMA?
The PSU had the 3.23 v issue since I bought it.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ar3f*
> 
> My Seasonic Platinum (6 months old) outputs Min 3.23 and Max 3.24 on the 3.3 v rail - as per BIOS. The 5v and 12v rails are OK.
> Since 3.1v is minimum acceptable and 3.23 is rather close should I contact Seasonic for RMA?
> The PSU had the 3.23 v issue since I bought it.


board voltage readings are a general reading not a trustable source.


----------



## defcon5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ar3f*
> 
> My Seasonic Platinum (6 months old) outputs Min 3.23 and Max 3.24 on the 3.3 v rail - as per BIOS. The 5v and 12v rails are OK.
> Since 3.1v is minimum acceptable and 3.23 is rather close should I contact Seasonic for RMA?
> The PSU had the 3.23 v issue since I bought it.


Before making any conclusions you should measure voltage with a quality multimeter like Fluke etc. 3.3V rail has ±5% (±0.165 V) tolerance.


----------



## NKrader

Wish Seasonic RMA had a status site, sent my PSU in a while before sending my asrock motherboard and the motherboard is gonna beat the PSU.. I just would feel happier if I could have a little information about what's happening..


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi NKrader, to which Sea Sonic office did you send your RMA for service?
Normally our turn around time is pretty quick.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Hi NKrader, to which Sea Sonic office did you send your RMA for service?
> Normally our turn around time is pretty quick.


Azusa, CA

yeah im sure im just being a jerk LOL.. i just wish i had a comforting status page that I could sit and hit refresh on.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi, the turn around time of our USA office is quite fast. Sorry we are currently implementing our online system and eventually we will be able to provide tracking number but at this time, not... Please PM your RMA number to me and I'll check it out for you.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Hi, the turn around time of our USA office is quite fast. Sorry we are currently implementing our online system and eventually we will be able to provide tracking number but at this time, not... Please PM your RMA number to me and I'll check it out for you.


right on, thanks








not often you find a vendor rep online and answering questions on the weekend.


----------



## Balanar

Hi everyone, I'd appreciate some input on whether I could get away using the 24 and 8 pin motherboard cables that came with my p760 power supply on my p1000 unit.

The reason for this question is because I purchased a new p760 unit that died after running for about 5 minutes in my system. I've tested the psu with other motherboards as well as the motherboard in my system with other psus before determining that the psu is indeed dead. I do have an extra p1000 unit but I can't find some of the cables for it hence my present predicament until I can RMA my defective unit.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi,
Normally speaking the answer is yes. As well the connectors are "keyed" so you will not be able to make a wrong connection.
Can you please send a PM to me of the full model number and serial number and we will check it out for you.
Thanks.


----------



## Balanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Hi,
> Normally speaking the answer is yes. As well the connectors are "keyed" so you will not be able to make a wrong connection.
> Can you please send a PM to me of the full model number and serial number and we will check it out for you.
> Thanks.


Thank you for that quick and helpful reply! +rep

After you mentioned the aspect that the cables are "keyed", I tried to fit the cables and found that the 8 pin cpu cable couldn't fit and so I figured it wouldn't work. Thank you once again for your help!


----------



## NKrader

I got my new PSU back and its perfect and working great!


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Yes, we checked it, it is not compatible.
Sorry.


----------



## toouur

Hi! Wanna join the club, I'm using Sea Sonic 760 PSU for a month and a half. Everything is just fine.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep




----------



## fldd

Hello everyone. I figured I'd make an account and pop in to share My personal experience of joining the Seasonic Platinum club.

I went with the Seasonic Platinum because I wanted a really Cool&Quiet power supply that would last me a long time. So I choose the "Seasonic SS-660XP2", thinking that I'm paying the premium price to get something that is really good and a "sure bet".

Well, turns out that even though this power supply can run without the fan. It does not make it quiet or silent. There is a very audible buzzing / chirping noise emanating from within the power supply. This buzzing is so loud that I'm simply unable to tolerate it, because I can hear it all the time. And sleeping in the same room with this thing just made me absolutely insane.

Here's a sample I recorded behind the PSU with a Blue Yeti microphone:

__
https://soundcloud.com/user557074226%2Fseasonic-ss-660xp2-buzzing


__
https://soundcloud.com/user557074226%2Fseasonic-ss-660xp2-buzzing
.
You can clearly hear the buzzing when I bring the microphone close to the power supply. To my ear, this sound is audible in the whole room.

Currently I'm forced to use my old Corsair power supply, which does not have this problem, meanwhile my expensive "Platinum PSU" just sits on the shelf gathering dust :/ What a SHAME! The product itself felt like a high quality piece of hardware "to the touch" (feels like a solid block of high power electronics).

And now that I've looked more into this problem, I noticed that I am not alone. Other people as well have noted that this particular model of SeaSonic PSU has a poor audible design.

I don't understand, how is it possible to have such an bad design flaw in a product that is supposed to be able to be used in fanless-mode? Did no one bother to test these products?

Anyways, I definitely wasn't expecting this sort of trouble when I go with the premium choice. I have to say I'm quite disappointed.


----------



## chimaychanga

I wanna join.. had my SS-1K for 1½ year now


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep




----------



## chimaychanga

Is there a pin out sheet somewhere for all the connectors ?

Im about to do my own custom length cables and already found the 24pin pin out
http://www.overclock.net/t/1190821/seasonic-p1000-x-850-24-pin-connector-pinouts

I specifically need the 4 pin EPS

edit:
think i found something
http://www.overclock.net/t/1420796/repository-of-power-supply-pin-outs/0_100#post_20680274


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chimaychanga*
> 
> Is there a pin out sheet somewhere for all the connectors ?
> 
> Im about to do my own custom length cables and already found the 24pin pin out
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1190821/seasonic-p1000-x-850-24-pin-connector-pinouts
> 
> I specifically need the 4 pin EPS
> 
> edit:
> think i found something
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1420796/repository-of-power-supply-pin-outs/0_100#post_20680274


Yep, that was what I was about to post.
That thread will get you all sorted out


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fldd*
> 
> Hello everyone. I figured I'd make an account and pop in to share My personal experience of joining the Seasonic Platinum club.
> 
> I went with the Seasonic Platinum because I wanted a really Cool&Quiet power supply that would last me a long time. So I choose the "Seasonic SS-660XP2", thinking that I'm paying the premium price to get something that is really good and a "sure bet".
> 
> Well, turns out that even though this power supply can run without the fan. It does not make it quiet or silent. There is a very audible buzzing / chirping noise emanating from within the power supply. This buzzing is so loud that I'm simply unable to tolerate it, because I can hear it all the time. And sleeping in the same room with this thing just made me absolutely insane.
> 
> Here's a sample I recorded behind the PSU with a Blue Yeti microphone:
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/user557074226%2Fseasonic-ss-660xp2-buzzing
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/user557074226%2Fseasonic-ss-660xp2-buzzing
> .
> You can clearly hear the buzzing when I bring the microphone close to the power supply. To my ear, this sound is audible in the whole room.
> 
> Currently I'm forced to use my old Corsair power supply, which does not have this problem, meanwhile my expensive "Platinum PSU" just sits on the shelf gathering dust :/ What a SHAME! The product itself felt like a high quality piece of hardware "to the touch" (feels like a solid block of high power electronics).
> 
> And now that I've looked more into this problem, I noticed that I am not alone. Other people as well have noted that this particular model of SeaSonic PSU has a poor audible design.
> 
> I don't understand, how is it possible to have such an bad design flaw in a product that is supposed to be able to be used in fanless-mode? Did no one bother to test these products?
> 
> Anyways, I definitely wasn't expecting this sort of trouble when I go with the premium choice. I have to say I'm quite disappointed.


Why don't you just RMA it and get one that isn't broken instead of complaining about it?

Everyone else that you read about with this problem is like you, wanting to complain without giving the manufacture a chance to fix the problem, this isn't a "normal" thing for these or any PSU. this is a problem that could be pooled with DOA items as it's a flawed unit that got past the QA department.

I have owned two of those specific PSU as well as the 1000w flavor and never had that problem, and when my 1000w started making the slightest sound a few months ago (after owning it for 4 years) instead of jumping on the forums to complain, I opened an RMA with Seasonic and they replaced it in less than a week, so tired of customers blaming the manufacture for their own ignorance of the warranty available to them.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

@fldd
There can be a variety of issues which may cause the PSU to emit strange noises such as coil whine, chirps, etc.
The issue can be the PSU itself and for this please contact Sea Sonic and we will sort it out for you as soon as possible.
The issue can also be the MB or VGA where the burst mode or dynamic load profile causes the PSU to make strange noises.
As well, you should make sure your Energy Saving modes are all Enabled in your BIOS.
We won't know until we test your unit and will gladly rectify the situation if we can.
Thank you.


----------



## fldd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> Why don't you just RMA it and get one that isn't broken instead of complaining about it?
> 
> Everyone else that you read about with this problem is like you, wanting to complain without giving the manufacture a chance to fix the problem, this isn't a "normal" thing for these or any PSU. this is a problem that could be pooled with DOA items as it's a flawed unit that got past the QA department.


What!

If a company's QA is letting through DOA items and you happen to be the unlucky person to receive such thing. You most definitely should let everyone else know about it! And then let everyone know if the said company was able to fix the problem or not. I feel like this is valuable information for people who might be researching about a particular brand or product and it's good to have it in public.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> I have owned two of those specific PSU as well as the 1000w flavor and never had that problem, and when my 1000w started making the slightest sound a few months ago (after owning it for 4 years) instead of jumping on the forums to complain, I opened an RMA with Seasonic and they replaced it in less than a week, so tired of customers blaming the manufacture for their own ignorance of the warranty available to them.


I'm glad to hear that you had a good RMA experience. Let's hope Seasonic can deliver the same experience for me too. I'm in Europe though, so it might be different from the US. I did not realize that you could even make a RMA outside of the US. I didn't contact the computer store I purchased this from, because their site is only in German, and I don't speak any of that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> @fldd
> There can be a variety of issues which may cause the PSU to emit strange noises such as coil whine, chirps, etc.
> The issue can be the PSU itself and for this please contact Sea Sonic and we will sort it out for you as soon as possible.


Ok, I contacted Seasonic EU via http://seasonic.com/rma/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> The issue can also be the MB or VGA where the burst mode or dynamic load profile causes the PSU to make strange noises.


I did try varying CPU & GPU loads and even took off the dedicated graphics and tried running with Integrated Graphics only. But the buzzing noise doesn't seem to vary based on the load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> As well, you should make sure your Energy Saving modes are all Enabled in your BIOS.
> We won't know until we test your unit and will gladly rectify the situation if we can.
> Thank you.


I've disabling and enabling the energy saving features, but they don't have any effect on the buzzing sound. My motherboard by the way is the ASRock Z87 Extreme6.

Hopefully the guys at Seasonic Europe will be able to help.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

@fldd,

Thank you for sharing your experience. Please note, DOA is Dead On Arrival which means no function. In your situation, the unit functions but in a state not acceptable to you. We will gladly test the unit for you but you must first start the RMA procedure.

We have received your mail at Sea Sonic Europe and we have responded with RMA instructions but we have not yet seen your online application. As this is an important matter to you and to us, we are keen to get your unit as soon as possible for testing but for us to do so, you must make the online filing first.

Please note, we try our best to ensure the best quality possible but with analog devices, faults can occur due to a variety of reasons but please rest assured that we will do our best to rectify the issue, if the fault is with the PSU.

Please make your online RMA filing as soon as possible and further instructions will follow. As well, please mark in the RMA filing comment section the distance to PSU for the noise measurement. Thank you.


----------



## Blameless

Alright, so I've had my new Seasonic SS-860XP2 back from RAM for a while (thanks Sea Sonic Rep guy), and it seems to work great, but I'm running into some difficulty getting crossfire R9 290Xs to run without tripping the OCP (though this is vastly preferable to my original sample, which just melted things rather than shutting down).

I know this PSU is advertised as single rail, but there is clearly more fine grained OCP protecting the outputs. Previously, I could get the PSU to shut down with a single fully loaded R9 290X if I didn't make sure I had one 8-pin connector attached to one row of PCi-E outputs, and the second attached to the single PCI-E/MB output off on the row with all the periiheral/SATA connectors. However, now that I'm running two cards, I can't find a combination that allows them both to be loaded simultaneously without causing the PSU to shut off after a few seconds.

Total power draw is nearing the rating of the PSU, but should not be exceeding it in the scenarios I am attempting.

Is there a way I can get a diagram of exactly how much current can be drawn from each output connector, so that I can load balance with less guesswork?


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi Blameless, can you please send a photo to me of how you connect the PCIe cables to the PSU?
You can post here or by PM.
Please tell me more about your system and set up. Thank you and sorry for any trouble or inconvenience.


----------



## Blameless

The system is the one in my signature, but with an additional Sapphire Tri-X.

I'll use this image as reference: http://www.ratesdekho.com/wp-content/uploads/Seasonic-platinum-860.jpg

This is how I have things wired for a modest OC on the GPUs and it works pretty well:

- 24-pin ATX connector into the "M/B" on the PSU.
- 8-pin EPS 12v into the first (left most) "CPU / PCI-E"
- 4-pin (half of the split 8-pin) ATX (my X99 SOC Champion uses both an 8-pin and 4-pin) plugged into the second "CPU / PCI-E" (bottom row)
- Molex 4-pin powering my two SATA SSDs and four notebook HDDs via an Icydock 5.25" bay attached to the first "Peripheral - IDE / SATA" on the PSU.
- Molex 4-pin powering three 140mm case fans (0.6A each) attached to the second "Peripheral - IDE / SATA".

- 6-pin PCI-E cable attached to the PCI-E supplemental power connector on the motherboard coming from the third (from the left) "CPU / PCI-E"

- 8-pin (eight wire) PCI-E cable going to the first 8-pin PCI-E connector on 290X #1 from the fourth "CPU / PCI-E"
- 8-pin PCI-E going to the first 8-pin PCI-E connector on 290X #2 from the last (fifth) "CPU / PCI-E" on the bottom row
- 8-pin (I have three of these eight conductor cables) going to the second PCI-E 8-pin connectors on both GPUs, with the first connector hitting #1 and the second one split off to #2 from the only "CPU / PCI-E" on the top row (at the end, by itself).

The above works perfectly fine at moderate OCs, unless I try to run OCCT or FurMark on the GPUs, then OCP appears to trip and the whole system shuts off. However, with a slightly higher OC (still below that which I can use on either card individually), I this starts to happen under "real world" loads.

I attempted the following (in addition to several other) alterations, all at the same time, in an effort to direct more power to the GPUs:

- Replaced the CPU / PCI-E 6-pin going to the motherboard with a 4-pin molex cable + molex to PCI-E adapter
- Disconnected the 4-pin ATX power connector from the motherboard.
- Gave each GPU two independent CPU / PCI-E cables, with the cable that was formerly split going only to the top card, and the 6-pin that used to go to the motherboard directed to the second GPU.

This did not help, at the settings I was running in Unigine Valley, each card was pulling between 250-300w from the PSU, and would shut off at the exact same part of the benchmark, when loads peaked.

The cards can each do this individually with ease. Indeed, I can measure 32A entering a single card at max OC, and that will run without issue, but two cards, even at lesser load, seem to be tripping OCP, even with the CPU mostly idle.

I know I am cutting power rather close, but the system is only pulling ~800w at the wall when it shuts off, which means about ~750w at the PSU, which is supposed to be able to deliver 860.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Thank you for the detailed information. The only thing I can recommend is to RMA the unit and see what happens. Please PM to me the original RMA number and the serial number of your current unit and I will discuss this with our USA office. Thank you.


----------



## Blameless

I really don't think there is actually anything wrong with this unit. I just want to know exactly how the ports are configured with respect to OCP.

Even my previous unit, which evidently didn't have enough OCP, could be forced to trip OCP and shut off with an OCed Hawaii GPU plugged into certain combinations of ports.


----------



## domp

So, I got a Seasonic Platinum 860 XP2 a couple weeks ago, and I'm *seriously* having problems with the fan noise of this unit. If I use the hybrid mode the psu is whisper quiet in idle, but as soon as I'm starting a game, the fan ramps up to 100% every minute for at least 20 seconds. And if I'm using the silent mode the fan is very noticeable since I'm on a quiet watercooled setup, but running at a constant rpm without ramping up. Surely this can't be right? Is it possible that I got a defective fan or something? Also, the wattage I'm pulling from it is rather high, about 700w (980ti SLI setup).

It just makes me wonder because previously I had a Seasonic X-760 with the exact same hardware, and it was damn quiet, even under load. But unfortunately I had to swap it out with the 860 XP2 since the wattage was a bit too low, plus it created a horrible coil whine with my new setup.

Can anyone who has a 860 XP2 confirm this? If so, then I'll sell this unit and get a Corsair AX860i instead.

Nevermind, I fixed it.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi Domp,
Depending on your location, please contact Sea Sonic to start a RMA to have your PSU checked out.
Thank you.


----------



## pr1me

The fan grill is too close to the fan and create a heavy noise.
Taking off the grill remove almost all noise from the unit.
This has been said several time.
Hopefully they will come up with a 140mm fan or use a less aggressive grill on their future unit.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Thank you Pr1me, I will pass your message to our PM at our HQ.


----------



## Agenesis

System has been shutting down sporadically under load these past two weeks so I did some troubleshooting and this was what I found:

3rd connector, top row 2nd pin


















Yikes. I think I'm on my third year of owning this model and this will be my second rma.

Emailed seasonic earlier about the possibility of advance rma/crossshipping and waiting to hear what they have to say.

I only found out because the two 8 pins appeared glossy like melted plastic. Had the genius idea of touching it and it burned me immediately. I don't know much about psus but I do know the connectors aren't supposed to melt.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi,
Which VGA card are you using? It might be pulling a lot of power so it is sometimes best to use 2 separate PCIe power cables, one for each connector.
Please let me know how the RMA process goes. If you need any support, please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Hi,
> Which VGA card are you using? It might be pulling a lot of power so it is sometimes best to use 2 separate PCIe power cables, one for each connector.
> Please let me know how the RMA process goes. If you need any support, please let me know. Thank you.


Yup, This is what I do with my 780 Ti Classified. I'd rather have extra wires doing nothing, than to have one very unhappy connector. (Why does Seasonic do 1 PSU cable to 2 VGA / PCI-E connectors.... it'd be easier to do 1 PSU to 1 PCI-E, particuarly for the ultra-high end PSUs where very high powered GPUs may be used.)


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

We have both 1>1 & 1>2.
the 1>2 are used for lower power consumption VGAs.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> We have both 1>1 & 1>2.
> the 1>2 are used for lower power consumption VGAs.


Yes, even my 1050w Platinum came with 1>2 only


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hey guys, I'll pass this to our Product Manager for review. Thanks!


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Hey guys, I'll pass this to our Product Manager for review. Thanks!


So that's why you kept repeating that I shouldn't use adapters earlier via pm. My 760w didn't come with any 1>2 adapters.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> So that's why you kept repeating that I shouldn't use adapters earlier via pm. My 760w didn't come with any 1>2 adapters.


Now if only Seasonic would put 1>1 connectors in all of their Gold and Platinum High-END PSUS (and not just the snowsilent)


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

What I mean is to use single PCIe cables per single PCIe power port. If the PCIe cable has 2x power connectors on the VGA side, then use just one of the power connectors.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> What I mean is to use single PCIe cables per single PCIe power port. If the PCIe cable has 2x power connectors on the VGA side, then use just one of the power connectors.


Or better, just package up 1>1 for everyone rather than 1>2. If I have a 1050w PSU, odds are something very power-hungry is going to be connected to it.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Currently we have these models with 1:1 PCIe connectors:
P-860
P-760
P-660
P-460FL2
P-400FL2
M12II 520 Evo


----------



## fldd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> @fldd,
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experience. Please note, DOA is Dead On Arrival which means no function. In your situation, the unit functions but in a state not acceptable to you. We will gladly test the unit for you but you must first start the RMA procedure.
> 
> We have received your mail at Sea Sonic Europe and we have responded with RMA instructions but we have not yet seen your online application. As this is an important matter to you and to us, we are keen to get your unit as soon as possible for testing but for us to do so, you must make the online filing first.
> 
> Please note, we try our best to ensure the best quality possible but with analog devices, faults can occur due to a variety of reasons but please rest assured that we will do our best to rectify the issue, if the fault is with the PSU.
> 
> Please make your online RMA filing as soon as possible and further instructions will follow. As well, please mark in the RMA filing comment section the distance to PSU for the noise measurement. Thank you.


Ok, so I did end up going through with the RMA process, and have to say that the process wasn't too painful. Just had to fill-in one simple page and that's it. There were a few bugs in the RMA system that I discovered, but nothing major, and they promised to look into them.

My RMA was handled by a German company called: "Sander Computer Systeme" and they were very fast to ship me a new unit (with tracking & delivery). Also, I have to give them some credit for a very nicely done packaging! It clearly was the work of some talented human hands









Not very happy about the fact that I had to pay 25 EUR of postage out of my own pocket (after already paying 140 EUR for the PSU). But people tell me that this is how the world works and just have to deal with it, even though I feel like it should've been their responsibility. But at least I got some great service for my money, so that makes me feel better.

Now, about the new (brand new) unit I received. It's much more quiet than the old one, and probably quiet enough for my room. But still, the same type of noise from the exact same place is still audible if I put my ear right next to the PSU. So for anyone who is looking for something that is _dead silent_, you might want to look elsewhere? There must be some kind of design issue with this model that makes some units more audible than others?

But I'm glad I finally have a unit that I can live with (or sell), even though it ended up costing me more time/money I had hoped for. Maybe this is all my own fault? I should have done better research and not just relied on the brand name...

Anyways, I'm going to register this as a Neutral experience and am not opposed to trying Seasonic again the next time I need a PSU. But I'm making damn sure beforehand that it doesn't have any reported buzzing issues!









Cheers.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

@fldd,
Thank you for your post. Please note, in normal circumstances, the sender is responsible for the freight. This is sort of like when your car breaks, you have to pay for the gas to get the car to the dealer for repair, would be nice if they reimburse me for time and cost and I think I can start making money on the damn Renault dealer because I go there so much ....









As for the electrical noise, please note, all analog devices will make some kind of electrical noise but should not be heard at 50cm distance from the PSU. If you must put your ear next to the PSU to hear it, then maybe... We set this test distance because from a real world usage point of view.... the PSU is not very often... right next to your ear.

Yes, the design platform does very much affect PSU in terms of electrical noise and the current complication to the PSU to meet performance and government standards, it gets more and more difficult to make an absolute quiet PSU. In fact, currently there are many cases where the MB or VGA's dynamic load profile affects the PSUs coils and the coils will make whining noises. So... this is not a very clear cut situation.

I think what is important, in the end is, the noise level is "acceptable" within the parameters and that you didn't overly suffer with the RMA process. -- Thank you and a nice weekend.


----------



## raist679

Hey guys. I purchased the 1200 watt platinum fairly recently. I was going to go all out with my latest build. However a few things have come up and I think it will just end up being a 6700k with a 980 ti. I can no longer return the PSU and it would be a hassle to sell it. Any reason to not keep it even if it is extreme overkill?


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raist679*
> 
> Hey guys. I purchased the 1200 watt platinum fairly recently. I was going to go all out with my latest build. However a few things have come up and I think it will just end up being a 6700k with a 980 ti. I can no longer return the PSU and it would be a hassle to sell it. Any reason to not keep it even if it is extreme overkill?


1200 with 6700k and 980 ti is wild overkill

I would keep the PSU, it's always comforting to know that I have like 600 watts of overhead lol.


----------



## shilka

sory wrong thread


----------



## Ryankirsch13

I found a Seasonic 760w Platinum for sale for a great price. I was going to sell off my current Antec HCG 850m PSU that is about 2 years old now. My antec is doing perfectly fine. However I did notice when I installed it, about a month or two later, my 4.4ghz OC that was once stable on my i5 3570k starting causing a BSoD. I dropped it to 4.2 where it has been for the past 2 years or so running strong. Could be the PSU, could be my AsRock extreme 4, my bet is the motherboard. Anywho, would it be a good idea to get this Seasonic unit and sell my Antec unit (which is also made by seasonic) primarily for efficiency, and the cool little seasonic logo







thanks all!


----------



## Paul17041993

Huh, I actually got my 1000XP some time before this thread was created, so its existence completely slipped my notice until a random google search between the XP and XP 2-3 differences...


Spoiler: Image







I got the original about 24/01/2012, however the one I currently have isn't the original as I had to do two RMA's around the first year. First RMA was due to a protector bug that basically wouldn't let the PSU power up unless you fumbled the power rocker to death. Second one was perfectly fine until one random time I was doing maintenance and the fuse blew out, no idea why so I can only assume it was either a defective fuse or one of the primary caps shorted for some reason.

Other than those occurrences this PSU has been perfect, even when torturing my current FX-8150 + 290X it stays pretty cool and I doubt the fan ever runs most of the time. Though I do have a funny "problem" that dust floats in from the back of the PSU and sits around on the inside, but that shouldn't affect it at all as the PCB is on the top side and wouldn't get any dust on it.

Though I wonder what filter I could stick to the back of it...


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Huh, I actually got my 1000XP some time before this thread was created, so its existence completely slipped my notice until a random google search between the XP and XP 2-3 differences...


ive had mine for a while







its nice to see someone else that doesn't upgrade yearly.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> ive had mine for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its nice to see someone else that doesn't upgrade yearly.


I've also had mine for quite a while. Almost 3 years. Has seen roughly 5 different builds (P55, P67, Z77, X58 and X79) and a LOT of CPUs+GPU combos. Best PSU i've ever owned.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I posted my 860 into this thread 7-24-12









Never missed a beat, still use it daily.


----------



## Zantrill

Hello all!

The Good...

I've added all the new members to the club. I've also updated the title page with the new Snowsilent series. I'm back to being on OCN everyday. So I should be able to keep up with new members and info. If I've missed anyone or anything... please let me know. Special thanks to our *Sea Sonic Rep* for continuing the support here. It says a lot about this company.

The bad....

It is very hard for me to share this here, but I no longer have my Rig anymore. I do not want to go into detail here as it is a very painful subject. I'm in denial about it still. I will however get back and keep up with this club. I've kind of avoided coming in here for a minute. But... that's life and I hope who ever has my Rig right now burns in a fictional place called Hell.









Anywho... Let's all welcome our new members and help them out when needed.









*1050*
Jlakai

*1000*
Divineal
chimaychanga

*760*
b4d17
toouur
Stacey2911

*660*
rrazer
Tohtori Luuvalo
fldd

*520*
mercs213

*400*
broadbandaddict


----------



## NKrader

My new build featuring Seasonic 660 Platinum!

Check it out, if you want


----------



## Zantrill

Is that your 3rd Seasonic? Already got you on the 1000 and 660... lol


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Is that your 3rd Seasonic? Already got you on the 1000 and 660... lol


I sold that last 660 just got this one LOL.. still only own two of em


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep




----------



## Zantrill

I have this idea that won't leave my head... lol. With people building rigs on a color scheme... what if Seasonic included colored stickers to put on the side of the psu that's showing? You could stick with 4 or 5 different colored stickers.

I know this is a crude example.. sorry


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Nice idea, this is something our HQ has tried and we do have some different color stickers but no exactly replica of the side panel stickers on the PSU.
The problem is cost and which colors. Some customers may not be happy to have more stickers as this will increase the PSU price.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Nice idea, this is something our HQ has tried and we do have some different color stickers but no exactly replica of the side panel stickers on the PSU.
> The problem is cost and which colors. Some customers may not be happy to have more stickers as this will increase the PSU price.


right? they already complain about the velvet bag enough


----------



## Zantrill

Lol, i like the velvet bag


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Lol, i like the velvet bag


Same, it makes it feel like a really high quality product.


----------



## Zantrill

Exactly! You know you got something in your hands as soon as you open the box. That bag and the wires bag can be used for storing things or for desktop aesthetics and you still have the top of the line PSU


----------



## NKrader

i want it to come in a purple bag.


----------



## Zantrill

lol


----------



## Paul17041993

Leather bag, you know like what professional headphones come with?

Though either way, the standard nylon bag it comes with does a very good job at keeping those extra cables stored while being quick and easy to access them when you change hardware. Definitely something virtually all modular PSUs should have, especially considering leaving cables open to humidity and dust will destroy them.


----------



## Zantrill

It's great! It's not bacon... but it hits pretty dang close


----------



## NKrader

Seasonic Platinum POOOOOWWAAAAH!


----------



## Zantrill

That is very very clean! Love it!


----------



## Michalko

Guys, I bought Platinum 760-XP2 and it has terrible terrible coil whine. They still didn't fix it?
I'm done with Seasonic - second Platinum XP2 with coil whine.. Ordered Corsair HXi.


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalko*
> 
> Guys, I bought Platinum 760-XP2 and it has terrible terrible coil whine. They still didn't fix it?
> I'm done with Seasonic - second Platinum XP2 with coil whine.. Ordered Corsair HXi.


Yes because Seasonic doesn't make half of corsair psu..

Lol, some hardware (other than the PSU) can make coil whine more predominate, it is literally impossible for ANY manufacture to screen out due to so many differences of hardware.

There never has been a problem with the PSU, just a few loud people whining about the fact that DOA and flawed products happen. (Including the other companies that make the other PSU for corsair)

Use the rma system that is in place.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hi Michalko, Did you send the unit to Sea Sonic for RMA? Please PM to me your RMA number and to which location you sent the unit. Thank you.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> Yes because Seasonic doesn't make half of corsair psu..


Wrong they make almost nothing
http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page5471.htm

Only the AX760 and AX860 are Seasonic made everything else is discontinued


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Wrong they make almost nothing
> http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page5471.htm
> 
> Only the AX760 and AX860 are Seasonic made everything else is discontinued


kk, my bad I was wrong about that part.


----------



## Michalko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Hi Michalko, Did you send the unit to Sea Sonic for RMA? Please PM to me your RMA number and to which location you sent the unit. Thank you.


Sorry, I returned it to a reseller.


----------



## Zantrill

"Reseller"


----------



## Michalko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> "Reseller"


Yea, whats wrong with reseller?


----------



## Esmea

I may as well stop lurking and throw my name into the ring here.
Happy owner of a SeaSonic Platinum SS-1050XP3.

I wish I had taken pictures of the box, but apparently I was too excited to install it to think to take any pictures.


Yes, that is a tiny stock CPU fan on my VRMs...

Bought it in March, I believe. Replaced an old Antec Truepower TP-750 Blue. I know that it was a bit overkill for my single-GPU system, but to be fair, I was using a 220W TDP CPU back then.


----------



## Zantrill

Welcome! I'll add you when I get home from work...


----------



## iBruce

Just ordered a Seasonic Snow Silent Platinum 750watt from these guys, B&H Photo. They had the best deal $159 free shipping no tax, Newegg was higher and Amazon is oos.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1168766-REG/sea_sonic_electronics_snow_silent_750_atx12v_750w_80_platinum.html

Running a Corsair AX860/Seasonic OEM right now, been a great unit since November 2012.

Really wanted the Seasonic 850watt Titanium Efficiency in charcoal/gunmetal gray, guessing those might become available first week in January at CES 2016 Las Vegas, or at least availability will probably be announced.

Anyway, that will work out fine, I need a PSU this week to test a new 6700K/M8E/3466TridentZ platform and can move the all white Snow 750 to a secondary rig when the 850watt Titaniums release.

Think the 750watt Snow comes with a white velveteen pouch.


----------



## Zantrill

660w platinim for $79.99 on newegg after promo code EMCEFFF23 and $20 mir

Newegg-Seasonic


----------



## Zantrill

Prime Titanium & Platinum coming soon


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

April is estimated time to market


----------



## Zantrill




----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Prime Titanium & Platinum coming soon




Well, a worthy "replacement" for my Platinum from 2012. Might just move it to replace my V1000 or any other PSU xD


----------



## ghostrider85

Question about the seasonic platinum 1200, how many pcie cables does it comes with Y splitter? And how many non Y?

I have two 980 ti and i would like to use 4 pcie cables without a Y connector dangling around like a..., censored.


----------



## seasonic rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Question about the seasonic platinum 1200, how many pcie cables does it comes with Y splitter? And how many non Y?
> 
> I have two 980 ti and i would like to use 4 pcie cables without a Y connector dangling around like a..., censored.


Hello,

Our Seasonic Platinum P-1200 is provided with 5 PCI-E cables with each 2 connectors 6+2 pins.
You can see more about it in this review for example.

Best regards,


----------



## Zantrill

New rep?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Question about the seasonic platinum 1200, how many pcie cables does it comes with Y splitter? And how many non Y?
> 
> I have two 980 ti and i would like to use 4 pcie cables without a Y connector dangling around like a..., censored.


Assuming it hasn't changed, they use V cables to provide pairs of 6+8 pin PCIe, 1000 has 4 and 1200 has 5 of said cables allowing 8 and 10 connections respectively.
If you needed an odd PCIe connector (eg for motherboard or soundcard) you could always slip the pins out of the PSU-end of one cable.


----------



## wiretap

Here's my 1050 SnowSilent and 1050 Platinum.


----------



## Zantrill

Very nice! I'll get you added


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Nice!!


----------



## error-id10t

I'm tired of waiting for Prime .. still looking for April or is it May now? Also what's the smallest size, is it 700W or larger only in Titanium?

oops, owners club sorry I think I posted in the wrong thread, also only have Gold myself so on excuses there!


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Sorry for the delay. The Time to Market will be June as our RD have decided to so some last minute changes.
A fanned 650 will be available and a Fanless coming in at around 600w.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Sorry for the delay. The Time to Market will be June as our RD have decided to so some last minute changes.
> A fanned 650 will be available and a Fanless coming in at around 600w.


Good to hear for an update on the 700W version! I'll probably buy something in the meantime but I'll still buy the 700W when it come out!









EDIT: I hope you we're talking about the SFF 700W!


----------



## Zantrill

Hey guys.... I can't seem to edit the first post anymore to add people to the club. I'm trying to get with the mods to find a solution. Be patient please.


----------



## shilka

You need to ask @ENTERPRISEfor permanent editing rights.
OCN has a new system in which all threads older then a year is locked off from edits.


----------



## Zantrill

Ok... thank you shilka


----------



## Zantrill

I am now able to edit again! So, got you added, wiretap


----------



## wiretap

Thanks


----------



## Zantrill

No problem... Welcome! Make sure to share your experience with them.


----------



## wiretap

They're definitely great power supplies. I use the hybrid mode on both. My PSU fan is only audible when the fan kicks on in my gaming computer under higher loads.. otherwise, it is totally silent when I browse the web or do minor tasks. They are everything I expected out of a Seasonic. Everything from the packaging to the support to the actual product is top notch.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Sorry for the delay. The Time to Market will be June as our RD have decided to so some last minute changes.
> A fanned 650 will be available and a Fanless coming in at around 600w.


Thanks for the update, appreciate it.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiretap*
> 
> They're definitely great power supplies. I use the hybrid mode on both. My PSU fan is only audible when the fan kicks on in my gaming computer under higher loads.. otherwise, it is totally silent when I browse the web or do minor tasks. They are everything I expected out of a Seasonic. Everything from the packaging to the support to the actual product is top notch.


I don't even know if mine works as I've never heard it...


----------



## wiretap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> I don't even know if mine works as I've never heard it...


It isn't very loud, it's more of a gentle 'whoosh' sound. If you have other fans / pumps / etc that are louder, you probably won't even hear it. I can only hear mine because my new x99 build I just did is so much quieter than my old one. All my fans run at ~700rpm, so the power supply fan kicking on is slightly audible over the rest of the fans. My power supply fan only comes on about 1 time every hour for 30 seconds under medium loads. At first I thought it was a faucet running downstairs because that's what it sounds like.. lol. My fiance thought the same thing.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiretap*
> 
> It isn't very loud, it's more of a gentle 'whoosh' sound. .... My power supply fan only comes on about 1 time every hour for 30 seconds under medium loads. At first I thought it was a faucet running downstairs because that's what it sounds like.. lol. My fiance thought the same thing.


The power supply in Hybrid Mode should not be heard and our distance for measurement is 50cm from the PSU because normally speaking, people don't work with their ear plastered to the PSU. When the fan comes on at mid load, you still should not be able to hear it at 50cm distance, especially if your computer case is closed. If you do hear it and it sounds like a faucet running, then best is if you can make a video recording for me and send it to me via PM. ~ Thank you.


----------



## wiretap

I have pretty sensitive hearing, but I'll try to capture it on video sometime. I don't see it as a big deal at all, and it's still extremely quiet. Thank you for the concern. I'll continue to buy Seasonic products since they offer top quality components at reasonable prices.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep




----------



## Old Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Impreza22b*
> 
> The only thing that was a disappointment given the cost of this PSU are the supplied cables, i would have expected braided cables given the platinum series is Seasonic's flagship psu. Instead you get those horrible, flat plastic-rubber things which arn't the easiest cables to bend and route, they are too rigid for a nice clean look.


I know this is a really old thread. But this might be useful to someone.

I just replaced SS-860XP (would not reliably re-start after shut down) with SS-860XP2. I left the old, braided cables in place because of careful cable routing and securing inside my case. Two MOBO and four peripheral cables fit the new PSU sockets just fine. I'm not using any PCI-e cables. BUT, the CPU plug on the old braided cable would not seat in the new PSU's socket. Fit very tight. The new flat ribbon cable's plug fit the new socket easily, seated completely and the system runs fine. I would have thought these were standard plugs and sockets but apparently not.

Also, while there may be an additional PCI-e socket there appears to be one less peripheral socket.

OG


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Old Guy*
> 
> I know this is a really old thread. But this might be useful to someone.
> 
> I just replaced SS-860XP (would not reliably re-start after shut down) with SS-860XP2. I left the old, braided cables in place because of careful cable routing and securing inside my case. Two MOBO and four peripheral cables fit the new PSU sockets just fine. I'm not using any PCI-e cables. BUT, the CPU plug on the old braided cable would not seat in the new PSU's socket. Fit very tight. The new flat ribbon cable's plug fit the new socket easily, seated completely and the system runs fine. I would have thought these were standard plugs and sockets but apparently not.
> 
> Also, while there may be an additional PCI-e socket there appears to be one less peripheral socket.
> 
> OG


You cant use the old cables with the new PSU which means you have to replace all the cables like it or not.
Do not try and start the PC with the old cables in the new PSU as the pin layout dont match.


----------



## Old Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You cant use the old cables with the new PSU which means you have to replace all the cables like it or not.
> Do not try and start the PC with the old cables in the new PSU as the pin layout dont match.


OOPS, too late. All the old cable plugs / new 860XP2 sockets physically matched, except the CPU cable. I had already powered up with the new flat ribbon CPU cable and all the other old braided bundles. And it powers up and runs fine. I am on 7th power up - shut down - restart test cycle and all 6 preceding cycles have been successful.

I found my original 2012 build notes with plug configuration sketches and it looks like I had to use an adapter cable to connect the Seasonic CPU cable to my motherboard.

I will compare the 860XP and 860XP2 manual pin outs side by side, and report back.

Tak


----------



## Old Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Old Guy*
> 
> I will compare the 860XP and 860XP2 manual pin outs side by side, and report back.


At PSU end
The 20 / 24 pin main power connector pin outs (wire colors, voltages, arrangement) are the same. The new one is a braided bundle, not flat ribbon.
The 8 / 4 pin +12V power connectors (wire colors, voltages, arrangement) are the same.
The 8 pin +12V "P2" power connectors (wire colors, voltages, arrangement) are the same.
The 8 / 6 pin PCI Express connectors (wire colors, voltages, arrangement) are the same.
The peripheral power connectors (wire colors, voltages, arrangement) are the same.

At device end
The FDD power connectors (wire colors, voltages, arrangement) are the same.
The SATA connectors (wire colors, voltages, arrangement) are the same.

Those are the manual pin outs, p. 51 in both manuals. But the wires in the new cables (flat ribbon and the 20/24 braided bundle) are ALL black! So you would have to test voltages by pin location not wire color. I wonder if all black is to save cost or to make it hard to test.

The old braided cable marked CPU is the +12V pin out above. The new flat ribbon cable marked PSU on the PSU end and CPU on the other end is also the +12V pin out above. The pin outs and the pin shapes are the same in the manual, but the physical dimensions are just enough different so that old plug will not fit in new socket. Seems like poor QC.

I feel safer now that I've checked that.

I think electronically the cables are the same, except in the old braided bundles both the colored wires and the black COM wires are 16AWG and in the new flat ribbons and 20/24 braided bundle all the wire appear to be 18AWG. So newer wires are smaller with greater resistance, though it might not matter with these voltages over these distances. The new and old 110v power cords are both 16AWG. I ordered a 15ft 110V power cord when I ordered the new PSU (so I could test direct to a wall socket not power strip) and most all in the catalogs are only 18AWG (this is from Cables to Go C2G, a good manufacturer).

OG


----------



## Zantrill

What's the word on the new power supplies? It's June!


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hey Zantrill,
The PRIME was shown at Computex and the 650/750w units will be at the stores in end July.
Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Zantrill

It's all good. When can we expect the 800+ watt psu's?


----------



## Eliomiller

I own this beast yay! It saved my pc from a reverse polarity problem in my house and a ungrounded outlet.Im thinking of making a memorial in my house for it.


----------



## Old Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eliomiller*
> 
> I own this beast yay! It saved my pc from a reverse polarity problem in my house and a ungrounded outlet.Im thinking of making a memorial in my house for it.


Isn't it great when something like that happens!

Seeing your 1,000W PSU made me think of an experience this AM. It's been "feels like" 100F+ here with actual temps above 95F and relative humidity 90% for days. Utility robot calling warning of brownouts or blackouts. Early this AM a momentary flicker and both computers went out because my UPS had died (a while ago). Being Sun AM I had to wait for Staples to open at 10AM. They have reduced floor space for UPSs so the biggest I could get was 700mA.

Anyway, that's background. A tech was working on an open computer. Hot looking Gigabyte mobo. Corsair water cooling. Didn't look like anything exotic in storage or GPUs. Some generic name brand case, probably assembled the computer too. But 1,000W PSU. I asked the tech "what for." He laughed and shrugged. Probably not drawing more than 300W. This maker just throws cheap, no-name 1,000W PSUs in their boxes. Probably buy them by the container load.

Had to laugh.

Not a "beast" like yours.

OG


----------



## Eliomiller

I like the stability of the psu very much as in my case its actually 0% fluctuation (im lucky out here).ive got this one at Christmas when I built my pc and it was slightly higher priced than the new xp3. I decided to go with it as at the time the reseller of the xp3 on amazon had lots of bad reviews after some months of usage (maybe counterfeit items )and I couldnt RMA easily later as its a pain in the ass to ship back ect from here. Its a pretty solid unit even if it's now discontinued.my only concern are that it got 18+10 pin motherboard cable which is too awkard and hard to sleeve. My second one is that cablemod only support xp2 and xp3 models so im gonna sleeve new cables myself. I dont know if any other psu supported by cablemod have the same pinout :/ . Dont mind anyway as ill do it myself and call it a day.


----------



## Old Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eliomiller*
> 
> I like the stability of the psu very much as in my case its actually 0% fluctuation (im lucky out here).ive got this one at Christmas when I built my pc and it was slightly higher priced than the new xp3. I decided to go with it as at the time the reseller of the xp3 on amazon had lots of bad reviews after some months of usage (maybe counterfeit items )and I couldnt RMA easily later as its a pain in the ass to ship back ect from here. Its a pretty solid unit even if it's now discontinued.my only concern are that it got 18+10 pin motherboard cable which is too awkard and hard to sleeve. My second one is that cablemod only support xp2 and xp3 models so im gonna sleeve new cables myself. I dont know if any other psu supported by cablemod have the same pinout :/ . Dont mind anyway as ill do it myself and call it a day.


See my comparison of 860watt XP and XP2 pinouts and cables above. Not that not only are the flat cables in XP2 harder to route, but the plugs (that should be exactly the same) are just enough different that the XP 20/24 pin plug does NOT fit the XP2. So if you sleeve your own cables, if you are not re-using the XP2 plugs make sure any new plugs you purchase fit the XP2 BEFORE you spend all the time making up a new sleeved cables.

OG


----------



## Eliomiller

ps: ive got an xp1 not xp2 so this problem wont concern me. Cablemod seems very attractive but i prefer to do it myself as ill have to mod the xp3 cables to fit anyway.ill do my own cables when i get the material.


----------



## IceAero

Merp.

I could use some help here.

I've got a 750w Snow Silent PSU that is 11 months old.

Just the other day it started clicking at idle at a constant frequency (maybe 3 hz) and volume (loud enough to be heard on the other side of a semi-quiet room).

I first assumed it was something stuck in a fan, but it's clearly the PSU. So, I ran some tests, and determined the following:

1) The clicking does not appear to be the PSU fan, or related to dust in the housing.

2) The PSU operates fine as far as I can tell, and any load causes the clicking to disappear.

3) CPU / GPU are both fully stable at a significant overclock.

4) The clicking is persistent during idle and during restarts, and never changes, except when it abruptly disappears upon load.

5) Even a small load (10% CPU) is enough to stop the clicking.

So, RMA time or could this be something more simple?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceAero*
> 
> Merp.
> 
> I could use some help here.
> 
> I've got a 750w Snow Silent PSU that is 11 months old.
> 
> Just the other day it started clicking at idle at a constant frequency (maybe 3 hz) and volume (loud enough to be heard on the other side of a semi-quiet room).
> 
> I first assumed it was something stuck in a fan, but it's clearly the PSU. So, I ran some tests, and determined the following:
> 
> 1) The clicking does not appear to be the PSU fan, or related to dust in the housing.
> 
> 2) The PSU operates fine as far as I can tell, and any load causes the clicking to disappear.
> 
> 3) CPU / GPU are both fully stable at a significant overclock.
> 
> 4) The clicking is persistent during idle and during restarts, and never changes, except when it abruptly disappears upon load.
> 
> 5) Even a small load (10% CPU) is enough to stop the clicking.
> 
> So, RMA time or could this be something more simple?


That sounds like a relay acting up, could be various reasons. But I'd definitely RMA that ASAP as it could stop working completely very soon.


----------



## IceAero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> That sounds like a relay acting up, could be various reasons. But I'd definitely RMA that ASAP as it could stop working completely very soon.


Yeah, I figured as much. Such an innocuous sound, but whatever. I've already RMA'd it. I've had such good luck with Seasonic--sad this one had an issue after only a year.


----------



## morbid_bean

Go ahead add me to the club!!!

Recently Snagged me up a SS-660XP2 on sale for 80$ USD after MIR

EDIT: Forgot Picture!



On a side note - Does one know how to get stock cables from Seasonic? My buddy has a SeaSonic M12II and needs a couple 8 Pin / 6+2 Pin cables. Seasonic redirected him to their supplier. Or would you guys just say finding a good sleeved cables worth avoiding the hassle and call it a day?


----------



## EpicMango

I am said friend from bean's post above^^^

Okay so I just bought a 1070 FTW Hybrid which takes 2 8 pins. I own a Season SS-620GM semi modular PSU (don't get it confused with the updated SS-620GM2 EVO full modular) and it only came with a single 6 + 2 pin. I am wondering if I can use beans SS-660XP2 6 + 2 pin while I am able to source the OEM cable for my PSU.


----------



## Eliomiller

Add me to the club too...ive been waiting for a while now lol


----------



## Zantrill

I got you guys added


----------



## Old Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> I got you guys added


Hi guys. Scroll back and read my cable comparison for SS 860 XP and XP2.

There are two issues. Newer cables are flat ribbon and bot at all as nice as individual sleeved. So find out what "stock" means. And the nominally same plugs were not the same.

Also not in my post, the CPU cable on mine both needed an extension to reach through and behind the MOBO tray to come around the top the the MOBO connection. That extension has to plug match too. I used a continuity tester to make sure the connection was right.

OG


----------



## Dan-H

Hi, wasn't sure if you platinum clubbers were interested to know the SS 660XP2 is on sale at for $80 after rebate at newegg.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1611938/newegg-seasonic-psu-x650-gold-or-ss-660xp2-platinum-80-after-rebate/0_30

I almost bought another X-650 yesterday and decided I didn't need it, but now I'm really tempted...


----------



## Techbyte

I'm looking at the Seasonic SS-660XP2 on Newegg. It is only $80 right now after $10 promo code and $15 mail in rebate.

Iv'e done some research and it sounds like a solid unit. JohnnyGuru gave it a 10/10 for Performance and Build Quality. I am just wondering about what some people who own it think and especially the fan noise. How is the fan noise on this? I am going for a "silent" build here. Well, very quiet. It will be going in a Define Nano S. I was considering the 520w Seasonic Fanless PSU but every other review I see there are complaints of coil whine. I'm not taking that gamble.

Thank you


----------



## Zantrill

^^^Quiet is one of Seasonics traditional trademarks that set it apart from other PSU's. You can't go wrong. If there's an issue, Seasonic takes care of it quick and easy.

On another note, the Prime Titanium is here! $199 no tax free shipping at newegg! Amazon doesn't have it yet except for one listing by someone trying to price gouge.









Newegg 850W Prime Titanium


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> What I mean is to use single PCIe cables per single PCIe power port. If the PCIe cable has 2x power connectors on the VGA side, then use just one of the power connectors.


Thank you, Seasonic Rep!

I just read this, and I just hooked up 1 pcie cable to 1 port on my Seasonic platinum 1000W, to my R9 290X video card, instead of having 1 to 2 like I always had (for 3 years) and it seemed to drop my GPU temps 3-4C and also kept the GPU +12v, measured on the video card with GPU-Z from going down to 11.50v (it stayed minimum 11.63 now, 11.75 to 11.63v). (the main +12v on PSU is 11.926-11.877v)

*edit*
my PSU PCIE connector has *12 pins*, not 8 pins like the ones that burnt out. So it's still safe to use the 8 pin and the 6+2 pin on the same PCIE connector since it's "bundled" into two separate 6 pin groups on the PSU end for 12 pins?


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> Hi, wasn't sure if you platinum clubbers were interested to know the SS 660XP2 is on sale at for $80 after rebate at newegg.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1611938/newegg-seasonic-psu-x650-gold-or-ss-660xp2-platinum-80-after-rebate/0_30
> 
> I almost bought another X-650 yesterday and decided I didn't need it, but now I'm really tempted...


I really don't need this, but I bought one anyway.

I'm expect to build a new gaming / HTPC rig by year end, so I'll likely put the platinum into my sig rig and put my current X650KM3 in the HTPC.

edit: are the cables the same in the SS 660 as the X650 ? or do I need-to re-run all my power cables?


----------



## incidentflux

Any Seasonic SS-760XP2 (Platinum 760) power supply users here? How's the performance so far, any issues, coil noise or fan loudness or performance issues?

Thanks.

Seasonic Platinum 760 - SS-760XP2
https://seasonic.com/product/platinum-760/


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> I really don't need this, but I bought one anyway.
> 
> I'm expect to build a new gaming / HTPC rig by year end, so I'll likely put the platinum into my sig rig and put my current X650KM3 in the HTPC.
> 
> edit: are the cables the same in the SS 660 as the X650 ? or do I need-to re-run all my power cables?


Bumping my own question. Does anyone know if the Cables and pin-outs are the same for the SS 660XP2 as the X-650? It would make the swap much, less work.


----------



## Hellbilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> Bumping my own question. Does anyone know if the Cables and pin-outs are the same for the SS 660XP2 as the X-650? It would make the swap much, less work.


Here's a thread that should help you. It's got pinouts for both of those PSU's on the front page. http://www.overclock.net/t/1420796/repository-of-power-supply-pin-outs/0_50


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hellbilly*
> 
> Here's a thread that should help you. It's got pinouts for both of those PSU's on the front page. http://www.overclock.net/t/1420796/repository-of-power-supply-pin-outs/0_50


----------



## mombasa

Hi Guys,

I have had a Seasonic 860XP for about 3 years now,

Couple of days ago ... it refused to switch on and just went mute, so I took it to a local repair shop (cause shipping it out of Kenya for an RMA isn't an option) and the technician told me the ICE2QR4765 IC was toast ... so I bought a replacement of ebay for a few bucks ... received it and got it fitted in to the PCB on the PSU ...

PSU doesn't wanna power up ... so we got a ICE2QR0665 and it switches onn but only provides 1.3vsb instead of the 5vsb ...

Could someone please help!!!


----------



## Dan-H

Hopefully I'm not annoying the club, but the SS 760XP2 is on sale for $85 after MIR.

details here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1612743/newegg-seasonic-ss-760xp2-760w-platinum-psu-85-after-mir/0_30

I hope to get mynew SS 660XP2 installed later today and officially join the club !


----------



## Dan-H

permission to join the club?


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> permission to join the club?


Hello Dan-H,

Permission granted !








Welcome and thank you for your trust in our products.



Thank you.

Best Regards,
Seasonic Team.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Hello Dan-H,
> 
> Permission granted !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome and thank you for your trust in our products.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Seasonic Team.


Thanks! As long as the PSUs continue to be trouble free and quiet, how can I go wrong.

I must be a glutton for punishment. I just ordered a SS 760XP2 on sale. It will likely go into my daily driver, and I'll use the SS 660 in a future build.


----------



## CptAsian

This might be a silly question, but I brought my computer home from college for the weekend, and I forgot the power cable like a dummy. Is it safe to use the power cable from a Corsair TX650 (my old backup PSU) for a few days with my Seasonic Platinum 1000? I just don't want to fry anything.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> This might be a silly question, but I brought my computer home from college for the weekend, and I forgot the power cable like a dummy. Is it safe to use the power cable from a Corsair TX650 (my old backup PSU) for a few days with my Seasonic Platinum 1000? I just don't want to fry anything.


Yes, as long as it is a three prong grounded cable it should be fine.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> Yes, as long as it is a three prong grounded cable it should be fine.


Awesome, thanks for the quick response.


----------



## Michalko589

Snow Silent PSUs are still making awful coil whine in both standby and idle..







Looking forward to PRIME.


----------



## Dan-H

Three weeks, three Seasonic PSUs... daily driver now has an SS 760XP. SS 660XP awaits a future build and the X-650 on loan to the budget linux build, perhaps the best hand-me-down that system will ever see.



I wrote a quick review for the 760 platinum since there wasn't one.

Here is where the story gets interesting....

In the review I commented why I chose normal fan setting, based on this response from *Sea Sonic Rep* in another thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Because we have the Hybrid Fan Control, then our PSU case, labels, printed words favor the Hybrid Fan setting.
> 
> This means, if the PSU is mounted at the top of the computer case and there is enough gap above the PSU to the metal housing, then the PSU should be mounted with Fan / Vent facing UP.
> 
> If the PSU is mounted at the bottom of the case, then the PSU mount direction is determined by which Fan Control you would like to use.
> 
> If Hybrid, then the fan / vent side should face UP and if set to normal fan control, then the PSU can be mounted either with fan side facing UP or DOWN. For Fanless, the recommended position is always with vent side UP.


After writing the review, i questioned if I had set the fan mode correctly, so I opened the case back up and sure enough it was set to hybrid/silent mode vs Normal, and the PSU is set to draw air in from the bottom, so I flipped the switch, and for the first time ever I could hear the PSU fan running.









It wasn't really loud, but turning the fan on and off I could definitely hear the difference, and this was not what I expected. I expected it just as quiet as the three X-650s or the recent SS-660. But I noticed the PSU was slightly warm to the touch. Perhaps the 90 minutes in hybrid mode allowed some heat to build up. This system runs 24x7 and this morning ( 20 hours later ) I opened the case felt the PSU, and it is no longer warm, feels like room temp. I toggled the fan on and off and the fan today is noticeably quieter.









*Takeaway: Set the fan switch to normal when the fan / vent is facing down.*


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michalko589*
> 
> Snow Silent PSUs are still making awful coil whine in both standby and idle..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to PRIME.


Hello,

Thank you for your message. I just sent you a PM about your issue.

Best Regards,
Seasonic Team
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> Three weeks, three Seasonic PSUs... daily driver now has an SS 760XP. SS 660XP awaits a future build and the X-650 on loan to the budget linux build, perhaps the best hand-me-down that system will ever see.
> 
> 
> 
> I wrote a quick review for the 760 platinum since there wasn't one.
> 
> Here is where the story gets interesting....
> 
> In the review I commented why I chose normal fan setting, based on this response from *Sea Sonic Rep* in another thread.
> After writing the review, i questioned if I had set the fan mode correctly, so I opened the case back up and sure enough it was set to hybrid/silent mode vs Normal, and the PSU is set to draw air in from the bottom, so I flipped the switch, and for the first time ever I could hear the PSU fan running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't really loud, but turning the fan on and off I could definitely hear the difference, and this was not what I expected. I expected it just as quiet as the three X-650s or the recent SS-660. But I noticed the PSU was slightly warm to the touch. Perhaps the 90 minutes in hybrid mode allowed some heat to build up. This system runs 24x7 and this morning ( 20 hours later ) I opened the case felt the PSU, and it is no longer warm, feels like room temp. I toggled the fan on and off and the fan today is noticeably quieter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Takeaway: Set the fan switch to normal when the fan / vent is facing down.*


Hello,

Thank you very much for your nice review of our Platinum P-760. Glad to see you like our product. all our teams, at Seasonic, we will be more than happy to know it.
About PSU position, we put online a small article to help people if they have question about this. Else, you can contact us anytime.

Thank you for your support.

Best Regards,
Seasonic Team


----------



## Zantrill

*Seasonic Prime 850 W Titanium PSU Review*

TomHardware Review
Quote:


> VERDICT
> The Seasonic Prime 850 is probably the best 850 W PSU available on the market today. It features top-notch performance, dead silent operation, nice looks and a hefty 10-year warranty. The only problem is the stiff price, but in this case you get what you pay for.


----------



## incidentflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for your message. I just sent you a PM about your issue.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Seasonic Team
> Hello,
> 
> Thank you very much for your nice review of our Platinum P-760. Glad to see you like our product. all our teams, at Seasonic, we will be more than happy to know it.
> About PSU position, we put online a small article to help people if they have question about this. Else, you can contact us anytime.
> 
> Thank you for your support.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Seasonic Team


Thanks, but the article doesn't mention cases where PSU is covered with an internal case shroud. I would point fan downwards to vent out, since shroud would close off top venting.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incidentflux*
> 
> Thanks, but the article doesn't mention cases where PSU is covered with an internal case shroud. I would point fan downwards to vent out, since shroud would close off top venting.


Hello Incidentflux,

In this case, it should be PSU with fan facing DOWN (Iguess your case has some ventilation holes to get fresh air from outside). After, if you have a clearance space of 5cm between the shroud and PSU, you can also try to put the fan facing UP.

Thank you.

Best Regards,
Seasonic Team


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *incidentflux*
> 
> Thanks, but the article doesn't mention cases where PSU is covered with an internal case shroud. I would point fan downwards to vent out, since shroud would close off top venting.


@incidentflux, I think the reply was meant for you. Looks like the quote got cross wired somehow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Hello Dan-H,
> 
> In this case, it should be PSU with fan facing DOWN (Iguess your case has some ventilation holes to get fresh air from outside). After, if you have a clearance space of 5cm between the shroud and PSU, you can also try to put the fan facing UP.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Seasonic Team


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> @incidentflux, I think the reply was meant for you. Looks like the quote got cross wired somehow.


Hello Dan-H,

Yep, it's indeed a nice mess... Let's correct this and then, time to enjoy a good night I guess.









Best Regards,
Seasonic Team


----------



## incidentflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Hello Incidentflux,
> 
> In this case, it should be PSU with fan facing DOWN (Iguess your case has some ventilation holes to get fresh air from outside). After, if you have a clearance space of 5cm between the shroud and PSU, you can also try to put the fan facing UP.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Seasonic Team


Yes its the Corsair 400Q case, bottom vent with filter, case is in a table, so cool air from bottom and sides, is minimal to none. Only front intake available.

5cm is a good tip, thanks.


----------



## wrc05

Hi,

10 days ago I upgraded to Zotac GTX 1080 Ti FE and today upgraded to GSKill TridentX 2400 MHz CL10 8GB x 2 sticks RAM (earlier was same model but CL9 4GB x 2 sticks), now whenever I start Ghost Recon Wildlands game, PC shutsdown and below message is displayed


My PC runs normally and I can play other games as Sniper Elite 4, The Division and Rainbow Six Siege without any issue.

Is my PSU faulty?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrc05*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 10 days ago I upgraded to Zotac GTX 1080 Ti FE and today upgraded to GSKill TridentX 2400 MHz CL10 8GB x 2 sticks RAM (earlier was same model but CL9 4GB x 2 sticks), now whenever I start Ghost Recon Wildlands game, PC shutsdown and below message is displayed
> 
> 
> My PC runs normally and I can play other games as Sniper Elite 4, The Division and Rainbow Six Siege without any issue.
> 
> Is my PSU faulty?


turn that Asus anti-surge off in bios, I had the same issue when googling it I found many links saying to turn it off as it wasn't accurate. I did it personally at least a year ago and have had no problems at all.


----------



## wrc05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> turn that Asus anti-surge off in bios, I had the same issue when googling it I found many links saying to turn it off as it wasn't accurate. I did it personally at least a year ago and have had no problems at all.


I did disable, but no use, PC still shutsdown when trying to play Ghost Recon Wildlands

But no problem at all for any work load or other game(s)


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrc05*
> 
> I did disable, but no use, PC still shutsdown when trying to play Ghost Recon Wildlands
> 
> But no problem at all for any work load or other game(s)


your PSU is the 860W model? I guess with (2) 1080ti's (what 300W each max?) you may be reaching the max on the power supply.

I personally have a 1000W platinum and had (2) 780's OC'd to the moon and it worked fine


----------



## wrc05

^^ thanks for quick replies, yes it is 860W (SS-860XP2) model and I have one 1080 Ti, please excuse poor english

I did google and few have exact same problem i.e. they're also using Asus Mobos and get the Anti-Surge message only for Ghost Recon Wildlands game but their PCs run smoothly for other games and programs.

Code:



Code:


http://forums.ubi.com/showthread.php/1604704-Ghost-Recon-WildLands-causing-Asus-Motherboard-to-go-into-Asus-Surge-Protection-Forums

Code:



Code:


http://forums.ubi.com/showthread.php/1605799-1080TI-SLI-just-clicking-benchmark-reboots-computer

Code:



Code:


https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/998813/1080ti-sli-ghost-recon-wildlands-reboots-computer/?offset=7

I too can play other games and PC runs smoothly except for WIldlands, looks like I may have to RMA the PSU


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrc05*
> 
> ^^ thanks for quick replies, yes it is 860W (SS-860XP2) model and I have one 1080 Ti, please excuse poor english
> 
> I did google and few have exact same problem i.e. they're also using Asus Mobos and get the Anti-Surge message only for Ghost Recon Wildlands game but their PCs run smoothly for other games and programs.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://forums.ubi.com/showthread.php/1604704-Ghost-Recon-WildLands-causing-Asus-Motherboard-to-go-into-Asus-Surge-Protection-Forums
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://forums.ubi.com/showthread.php/1605799-1080TI-SLI-just-clicking-benchmark-reboots-computer
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/998813/1080ti-sli-ghost-recon-wildlands-reboots-computer/?offset=7
> 
> I too can play other games and PC runs smoothly except for WIldlands, looks like I may have to RMA the PSU


ok sorry I thought you had (2) in SLI.

that is really strange. I also played Wild Lands on my PC (with the 1000W Seasonic) single 1080ti with no problems at all. I also have an asus mobo.

I really don't see how a single game could cause and issue like this when the others work fine. It makes me think that it's not the PSU but very strange coincidence that it's happening with other people too.

From reading some of the forum posts it sounds like it's something with the ultra settings that causing this. weird. I didn't have any problems but I did custom settings not full Ultra.


----------



## wrc05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I really don't see how a single game could cause and issue like this when the others work fine. It makes me think that it's not the PSU but very strange coincidence that it's happening with other people too.
> 
> From reading some of the forum posts it sounds like it's something with the ultra settings that causing this. weird. I didn't have any problems but I did custom settings not full Ultra.


No need be sorry.

Before upgrading these two parts (1080 Ti & 16GB RAM), I had Zotac GTX 980 reference card and GSkill Trident X 2400 MHz 8GB CL9 and never had problems, I did play Wildlands a lot with medium to high settings.

Today after I upgraded to 16GB RAM, I launched game, went to graphics settings and selected custom/ very high/ ultra for some options and clicked in-game benchmark, from here PC shutsdown and reboots every time I try to play Widlands.

I did delete the graphics.ini file and game starts in Window 1080p, PC shutsdown when game is at the launch mission page









Later I changed graphics options of other games to very high/ ultra and they all good, no problems. PC idle state, browsing, watching movies also no issues, am using 1440p monitor.

Maybe PSU fault started today, only option I can see is RMA and Ubisoft mods yet to reply to those threads.

Like you said, it is strange coincidence and one game is causing the trouble.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrc05*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 10 days ago I upgraded to Zotac GTX 1080 Ti FE and today upgraded to GSKill TridentX 2400 MHz CL10 8GB x 2 sticks RAM (earlier was same model but CL9 4GB x 2 sticks), now whenever I start Ghost Recon Wildlands game, PC shutsdown and below message is displayed
> 
> 
> My PC runs normally and I can play other games as Sniper Elite 4, The Division and Rainbow Six Siege without any issue.
> 
> Is my PSU faulty?


Hello,

Thank you for your message and sorry for this issue.
This is a very strange issue you have there. I would suggest you to run some benchmarks (Furemark, Catzilla) to see if when GPU is loaded you have any shutdown too. It seems to be not related to PSU according to your different links but more about the game itself.
Do you have any Asus sotfware installed for your motherboard? Kindly try to uninstall it/them to see if it can help to fix this.

If you have any result, kindly PM us or even contact us directly and we will be glad to assist you.
Thank you

Best Regards,


----------



## wrc05

Quote:


> "Sea Sonic Rep"


Quote:


> "mtbiker033"


@Sea Sonic Rep

@mtbiker033

Please excuse delay in reply, I borrowed my friend's Corsair HX 750W and Ghost Recon Wildlands game with custom graphics settings of very high to ultra runs smoothly

Looks like in my case it is faulty PSU and I requested RMA, will ship tomorrow as today is Sunday

Much thanks for the support


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrc05*
> 
> @Sea Sonic Rep
> 
> @mtbiker033
> 
> Please excuse delay in reply, I borrowed my friend's Corsair HX 750W and Ghost Recon Wildlands game with custom graphics settings of very high to ultra runs smoothly
> 
> Looks like in my case it is faulty PSU and I requested RMA, will ship tomorrow as today is Sunday
> 
> Much thanks for the support


Hello,

Thank you for your reply.
Mind to send me by Pm your RMA # if you applied directly to us. Would like to check what is happening to it.

Thank you.
Best Regards,


----------



## wrc05

Quote:


> "Sea Sonic Rep"


PM sent, thanks


----------



## wrc05

@Sea Sonic Rep

Today I received new PSU, as SS-860XP2 is no longer available I was given SS-1050XP3.
Everything runs smoothly.

But I have a querry:
As per Seasonic FAQs, graphic cards with power consumption of more than 225 watts must be used with two separate PCIe cables.

May I ask why split the PCIe cables? And am pretty much sure someone buying a 750 watts or higher wattage power supply will have the said graphic cards.

Thanks


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Hello,

Thank you for your message.

Glad your RMA went well and that everything is running smoothly now.
We advise to split cables to balance the load on two cables instead of one (daisy chain) when your GPU is consumming a lot in load.

Thank you.
Best Regards,


----------



## Zantrill

Seasonic... Still got to Rep...


----------



## PEZ27

Does anyone know of a supplier for cables that are compatible with a Seasonic SS-860 XP2?

I have put together a mining rig with that is currently a 1080 and two 1070s, but regretfully the other 1070 I was able to get a deal on is the dual 8 pin connector and there just aren't enough cables even if I have more than enough power since the system is only doing about 450-500w. Each card has been tweaked in Afterburner so it's barely pulling 100w apiece.

1080 - dual 8 pins
1070 - dual 8 pins
1070 - dual 8 pins

The last 1070 will be on a riser and will be the one card with a single 8 pin.

Remaining on the PSU itself I have 3 of the 6 pin peripheral ports, and the 8 pin CPU/PCI E port. This makes me believe that assuming I get the 8 pin cable and two 6 pin cables (which will run into a Y splitter 6to8), all of my cards will be able to be powered.

This is a rock solid PSU so I am hoping to find a solution to this instead of buying a new mammoth PSU just for an extra port/cable.

Thanks to anyone who can give me any help or information.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PEZ27*
> 
> Does anyone know of a supplier for cables that are compatible with a Seasonic SS-860 XP2?
> 
> I have put together a mining rig with that is currently a 1080 and two 1070s, but regretfully the other 1070 I was able to get a deal on is the dual 8 pin connector and there just aren't enough cables even if I have more than enough power since the system is only doing about 450-500w. Each card has been tweaked in Afterburner so it's barely pulling 100w apiece.
> 
> 1080 - dual 8 pins
> 1070 - dual 8 pins
> 1070 - dual 8 pins
> 
> The last 1070 will be on a riser and will be the one card with a single 8 pin.
> 
> Remaining on the PSU itself I have 3 of the 6 pin peripheral ports, and the 8 pin CPU/PCI E port. This makes me believe that assuming I get the 8 pin cable and two 6 pin cables (which will run into a Y splitter 6to8), all of my cards will be able to be powered.
> 
> This is a rock solid PSU so I am hoping to find a solution to this instead of buying a new mammoth PSU just for an extra port/cable.
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can give me any help or information.


Hello PEZ27,

In order to see if I can help you, may I ask in what country you are living?
Thank you very much.

Best Regards,


----------



## PEZ27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Hello PEZ27,
> 
> In order to see if I can help you, may I ask in what country you are living?
> Thank you very much.
> 
> Best Regards,


Hello, USA is my country


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PEZ27*
> 
> Hello, USA is my country


Hello PEZ27,

If you are in USA, then you can find our original cables to our partner's website BTOS. For any question about cables, you can contact them and they will assist you to get the right cable.

Best Regards,


----------



## elzhi

will the cables from BTOS work with my SS1000XP psu as well ?


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> will the cables from BTOS work with my SS1000XP psu as well ?


Hello Elzhi,

Well, they have also cables compatible with your PSU. If you are not sure of what to order, you can contact them directly on their website and they will assist you with the cables you need for your PSU.

Thank you.
Best Regards,


----------



## Old Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> will the cables from BTOS work with my SS1000XP psu as well ?


Hi elzhi. See my April 2016 post at http://www.overclock.net/t/1264890/official-seasonic-platinum-series-owners-club/1230

It was about an 860 but I'd have the same concern with a 1000. I replaced a SS 860XP with a SS860XP2. The cable pinouts were nominally all the same. The plugs should all have been the same even though the XP cables were sleeved and the XP2 cables were all (except the 20/24 main power cable) flat ribbons. The +12v CPU connector had the same pinout in XP and XP2 and the same shape and configuration connector. Nominally the same in anybody's catalog. BUT the connector on the old sleeved cable would NOT fit the new PSU w/o a great deal of pressure.

I provide this as an example that components that are nominally the same my not be. A new plug and socket that are nominally the same as the old plug and socket might not be. So it apears the only way to know is to physically try.

By great coincidence the SS 860XP was replaced a little over a year ago - because it would not reliably restart - with an SS 860XP2. And just today the XP2 will not reliably restart after a sudden shut down. I'm still trying to figure out what is causing the shutdowns. I cannot be entirely sure yet but it seems like a PSU problem. I replaced Seasonic with Seasonic so I would not have to recable the whole computer (very carefully planned cable management). But If I can't get this problem under control I think I'll have to accept the recabling work rather than risk Seasonic again.

The cost of lost working time or even worse lost work (even between 1 minute auto saves I'm losing work and it seems like some programs are not reliably auto saving) is greater than the cost of recabling now that it has become a recurring problem apparently associate with this PSU model.

OG


----------



## poisson1

The fan on my Prime 1200w is acting weird. I run on a 900w load, and eventually the fan just starts ramping up and down constantly. It's very annoying, and it's the loudest thing in my system. Is this normal?


----------



## shilka

The fan profile on the 1200 watt is rather aggressive so if you are hitting loads where the fan profile is made for ramping up speeds then yes its normal.


----------



## poisson1

Audio clip: https://clyp.it/pwwwomb1#

Seems abnormal the fan curve is this shaky. Power consumption is 910w ± 5w. The audio clip doesn't really do justice, but the PSU is very loud to where I can hear it outside my room.


----------



## shilka

The 1200 watt is known for being loud so that sound and the noise is normal
The EVGA SuperNova G3 series has the same problem so Seasonic are not the only ones to have made that mistake.


----------



## Old Guy

Do you have the option of top or bottom mounting the PSU?

My SS860XP2 is bottom mounted in a Cooler Master ATCS 840 case that gives that option. So the PSU draws in outside, ambient air through the bottom of the case rather than case interior air that may be warmer (because of system heat) than outside ambient air.

I wonder if providing cooler, outside ambient air might keep your PSU cool enough to avoid the fan ramping up at load.

I think somewhere on this site someone might have shown pics of ducting outside air to a PSU (or other component).

OG


----------



## Old Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Old Guy*
> 
> I wonder if providing cooler, outside ambient air might keep your PSU cool enough to avoid the fan ramping up at load.


Hmmm. Of course that would require that the fan is temp regulated not load regulated. Do you know which it is?


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Old Guy*
> 
> Hmmm. Of course that would require that the fan is temp regulated not load regulated. Do you know which it is?


Hello,

On PRIME it's both. Load and temperature. How is installed your PSU in your case?
Thank you.

Best regards,


----------



## Old Guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sea Sonic Rep*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> On PRIME it's both. Load and temperature. How is installed your PSU in your case?
> Thank you.
> 
> Best regards,


I think that question is for the OP, Poisson1.


----------



## PePoX

hi! i currently have a pc that draws 389w max load (gtx 1080 ryzen 5 1400) and i have a seasonic fanless 520w titanium psu and i was thinking to overclock both the gpu and the cpu is this psu enough? i mean wattage wise i know it is but being fanless and all im concern about temps and well being fanless

here's the whole build just in case somebody wants to see it

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/4jVNM8


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PePoX*
> 
> hi! i currently have a pc that draws 389w max load (gtx 1080 ryzen 5 1400) and i have a seasonic fanless 520w titanium psu and i was thinking to overclock both the gpu and the cpu is this psu enough? i mean wattage wise i know it is but being fanless and all im concern about temps and well being fanless
> 
> here's the whole build just in case somebody wants to see it
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/4jVNM8


I'd say the PSU is enough for a moderate overclock on both your CPU and GPU, and I'd only be worried about the PSU temps if it has restricted airflow for some reason (filters? blocked vents?).

However, you say titanium, but in the list you linked it's a platinum, do they not have your specific model in the site?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PePoX*
> 
> hi! i currently have a pc that draws 389w max load (gtx 1080 ryzen 5 1400) and i have a seasonic fanless 520w titanium psu and i was thinking to overclock both the gpu and the cpu is this psu enough? i mean wattage wise i know it is but being fanless and all im concern about temps and well being fanless
> 
> here's the whole build just in case somebody wants to see it
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/4jVNM8


You might have forgotten to take the efficiency off that number you got
389 watts without any overclocking sounds too high so you sure its with efficiency taken off?


----------



## PePoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> I'd say the PSU is enough for a moderate overclock on both your CPU and GPU, and I'd only be worried about the PSU temps if it has restricted airflow for some reason (filters? blocked vents?).
> 
> However, you say titanium, but in the list you linked it's a platinum, do they not have your specific model in the site?


sorry my bad, it's platinum, also the vents are not obstructed it has 3 fan in front and the psu is facing up

and what kind of moderate OC we're talking?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You might have forgotten to take the efficiency off that number you got
> 389 watts without any overclocking sounds too high so you sure its with efficiency taken off?


well im going with the figure that PCP gives (i think it's a max load figure) don't have a kill-a-watt and don't want to buy one also i don't know either if the efficiency is taken in consideration


----------



## Figura

Sea Sonic Rep

sir, may i ask, what is the difference between seasonic PRIME 1000 W Titanium ( link - https://seasonic.com/product/prime-1000-w-titanium/) and seasonic PRIME Ultra 1000 W Titanium ( link - https://seasonic.com/product/prime-ultra-1000-w-titanium/) ??


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Figura*
> 
> Sea Sonic Rep
> 
> sir, may i ask, what is the difference between seasonic PRIME 1000 W Titanium ( link - https://seasonic.com/product/prime-1000-w-titanium/) and seasonic PRIME Ultra 1000 W Titanium ( link - https://seasonic.com/product/prime-ultra-1000-w-titanium/) ??


Hello Figura,

Our PRIME Ultra will start to replace the actual PRIME Series this month and the main differences are:

New additions in the retail box of the upcoming PRIME Ultra Series.

We have included a PSU tester in the box that will let consumers perform a quick and easy jump start on the power supply. When a system is not working properly, it can be particularly difficult to tell the difference between a faulty power supply and other components. With the help of the PSU tester, users will be able to verify whether the new power supply is working properly.
Each PRIME Ultra Series power supply will also ship with a SATA 3.3 adapter to support the "Power Disable" (PWDIS) feature of the newer, high-capacity hard drives. This is an important feature for people who are planning to use the PRIME Ultra to power hard drives of a smaller-scaled server at home or in an office.
Some design updates of the PRIME Ultra power supplies further optimize usability.

One of the most noticeable of the upgrades is that the inline capacitors on the cables were removed, which takes away from the bulk and improves cable management inside the system.
The new 180 degree SATA connectors will ensure more flexibility and easier installation.
The exciting features of the PRIME Ultra Series can be summarized as follows:

Ultra-quiet operation - thanks to the upgraded high-end capacitors and the quiet FDB fan driven by Seasonic's Premium Hybrid Fan Control.
Low ripple noise and clean power output - due to high-end components
Compact size to fit smaller cases - 140 mm depth on the lower wattage Gold and Platinum units
12 years warranty
If you have any other questions, please let us know.
Thank you.

Best Regards,


----------



## shilka

The included PSU tester is a fantastic tool to include as it makes life so much easier
I have one which was included with my SuperNova G2 and every time i have to diagnose a problem which might be PSU related that tool is so helpful and saves so much time

Every company should included one to be honest as its easier then to dig up the digtal multi meter and its better then using a paperclip


----------



## NovaGOD

I want to get a new psu for a new rig with 8700k (oc) and aorus 1080ti xtreme edition (oc also, which afaik it can draw up to 350w), i'm looking at seasonic prime titanium 750w or 850w models. I can find the 750w easier and cheaper, do i really need the 850w or i'll be fine with 750w?? The extra 40 euros of the 850w edition is not the problem it's just not available in my country and i have to wait 5-10 days(estimated it may be longer) and i'm not sure if it's worth the hassle anyway.

My estimated power draw is ~400-480w, i have a ups which shows power draw and I've seen a max of 480w with my current setup.

Thanks.


----------



## shilka

Your estimated power draw is 30% overstated which means as little as a 550 watt would be enough
The power draw you have seen from your current setup is not 480 watts either its 432 watts as you need to take the rated efficiency of your PSU off the number you get from the UPS

Unless you have plans for doing a BIOS and/or hardware volt mod you dont even need 750 watts for a system with a single video card
The prime series start at 650 watts so thats your best option wattage wise


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Your estimated power draw is 30% overstated which means as little as a 550 watt would be enough
> The power draw you have seen from your current setup is not 480 watts either its 432 watts as you need to take the rated efficiency of your PSU off the number you get from the UPS
> 
> Unless you have plans for doing a BIOS and/or hardware volt mod you dont even need 750 watts for a system with a single video card
> The prime series start at 650 watts so thats your best option wattage wise


No i'm not planning of doing BIOS/hw volt mods, just regular 24/7 stable oc on these components(not even delid the cpu i'll use w/e is stable), the difference in price between 650 and 750 is negligible so i think i'm better off with more power. Also in this review it states that a psu is better used at 50% load, for example if my power draw is 430w indeed then i need a 860w psu if i understand it correctly from this.
Quote:


> Nvidia GeForce GTX 1080 Ti - On your average system the card requires you to have a 600~650 Watts power supply unit.


Quote:


> If you are going to overclock your GPU or processor, then we do recommend you purchase something with some more stamina. And remeber, a PSU is the most efficient at 50% load. So if you use 400 Watts on average (SLI), the most energy friendly powersupply would be an 800 Watt model.


http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_aorus_gtx_1080_ti_xtreme_gaming_review,8.html


----------



## shilka

Thats an old myth
http://www.overclock.net/t/872013/50-load-myth

And again those number you are getting are 30% overstated
a GTX 1080 Ti does not require a 600-650 watt no matter who and how many claim you do


----------



## NovaGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Thats an old myth
> http://www.overclock.net/t/872013/50-load-myth
> 
> And again those number you are getting are 30% overstated
> a GTX 1080 Ti does not require a 600-650 watt no matter who and how many claim you do


Got it, thanks for the info.


----------



## NovoRei

660XP2 went bang.

PC was left idling. Come back after a few hours and PC is off, strange. What to do?

Option 1) - change the PSU as a precaution
Option 2) - power and pray

Went with 2 and got a nice bang. No blown caps looking from outside. Just a slight foul smell.

It tries to start when paperclipped but powers off.

At least it failed gracefully and didn't burn anything else.


----------



## Sea Sonic Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovoRei*
> 
> 660XP2 went bang.
> 
> PC was left idling. Come back after a few hours and PC is off, strange. What to do?
> 
> Option 1) - change the PSU as a precaution
> Option 2) - power and pray
> 
> Went with 2 and got a nice bang. No blown caps looking from outside. Just a slight foul smell.
> 
> It tries to start when paperclipped but powers off.
> 
> At least it failed gracefully and didn't burn anything else.


Hello NovoRei,

Thank you for your message and sorry for this issue.
I suppose that your PSU is still under warranty, right? Depending of where you are, you can either claim RMA directly to us or to our local distributors that you can find here.

Once again, sorry for this issue and the inconvenience it may have caused. I do hope you will be able to quickly receive a replacement.

Thank you.
Best Regards,


----------



## lagamm

So I just purchased a Seasonic PRIME Ultra 1000W 80 PLUS Platinum Power Supply. This is to replace an aged (9year old) Corsair HX1000 that i believe is causing random boot issues with my new build. hoping this is a good PS.

System is Gigabyte AX370 AORUS Gaming K7 MB
Ryzen 7 1700x planning on OC to 4ghz
16GB ddr4 3200 ram
250gb M.2 drive
Vega 64 Video (planning on OC)
TT Tower 900 Case
2x black ice nemesis 420GTS rads with 6x 140mm fans (NB PK-2)
2x Swiftech MCP655 pumps
2x Monsoon custom reservoirs +300mm each
EK full MB block for Gigabyte board
EK full clock for Vega 64


----------



## rrmitko

Hi all,
Can you add me too







i'm using Seasonic XP-1050 platinum in my last project .999 Silver . Great quality PSU,I have to say


----------



## Zantrill

Unfortunately, due to OCN policies, i can't edit the main page anymore to ad you in. For some reason only the mods know, after a period of time of any thread created, the main post becomes locked.









Sorry friend


----------



## shilka

You just have to ask a mod to unlock the OP for you
Just ask nicely and usually it's not a problem


----------



## rrmitko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You just have to ask a mod to unlock the OP for you
> Just ask nicely and usually it's not a problem


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Unfortunately, due to OCN policies, i can't edit the main page anymore to ad you in. For some reason only the mods know, after a period of time of any thread created, the main post becomes locked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry friend


It's alright. Thanks for the info


----------



## Zantrill

*New Members*

Hey guys, due to the site update, I was able to edit the first page and add you new members in. If I missed anyone, please let me know. Thanks you and Welcome!


----------



## Dopamin3

Zantrill said:


> Hey guys, due to the site update, I was able to edit the first page and add you new members in. If I missed anyone, please let me know. Thanks you and Welcome!


You didn't miss me, but add me please when you get a chance. I have a Seasonic Platinum SS-860XP2 in my main PC and a Seasonic SS-660XP2 in another. Both systems were in my "sig rigs" before but now they seemed to have disappeared. 
Here are my Newegg receipts


----------



## Zantrill

I got ya Dopamin3. Welcome!


----------



## man from atlantis

man from atlantis said:


> Thx. I was trying upload my photo but its hard when OCN uploader doesnt work w my java phone so i had to search a bit. Here it is sorry for resolution http://www.abload.de/img/dsc00138dicuh.jpg


more than six years still kicking


----------



## Jspinks020

They still use a good Chemicon's...That coolermaster is ok too...Rubycon's or something. Trust 2-4 year shelf life of good electro's and stuff didn't run much...yeah you can still run good stuff awhile longer....


----------



## ArcticZero

So my old Prime Gold 1000w finally gave up on me (thanks 3090 transients), and I ordered a Prime PX 1300w to replace it. Based on the compatibility list, the cables should be reusable, right? Not really wanting to tear down my loop 

I would most likely swap out the PCI-e cables though since I hear the ones included with the new GX/PX/TX units aren't daisy chained which would make things look much neater.

EDIT: Thanks Google, I didn't check the thread date. Apologies for the necro.


----------

